#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-06
<vubuntor463> ^#^
<vubuntor463> ngap
<vubuntor463> cha ai tren day ah
<vubuntor080> co ah k cho e hoicai
<vubuntor080> co ai k
<n2i> Đang bàn chuyện chính sự
<vubuntor080> sau khi e tai file iso ve usb va dung unetbunting add vao roi rebbot now la ok rui pk
<n2i> uhm, đại ý là như thế!
<vubuntor024> hu hu co ai ko giup em voi
<vubuntor752> cac bac cho em hoi voi'
<vubuntor752> co' ai khong?
<vubuntor752> ???
<vubuntor024> lam sao de cau hinh cho chat cua ubuntu o proxy 8080 nhi
<n2i> cho nó chat ở đó thì nó ăn nói với server thế nào nhỉ? :-/
<vubuntor024> ???
<vubuntor024> anh noi em ah
<n2i> không hiểu câu hỏi của chú lắm! :)) Cho xin ít dấu đê
<vubuntor024> hic trong nay xai dc unikey ko a
<vubuntor024> lam sao de danh chu theo kieu telex nhi
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> ủa, thế mọi người trên này bói ra tiếng việt đặt vào đây à?
<nobawk> vubuntor024: chỉnh proxy thì vào preferences
<vubuntor024> hic
<vubuntor024> dang hoc ma
<vubuntor024> ko co time nhin anh oi
<vubuntor024> em chinh proxy roi nhung van ko vao
<vubuntor024> em vao web bang cach
<nobawk> ko có time nhìn?
<vubuntor024> HTTP proxy:                 Proxy                     8080
<vubuntor024> HTTP proxy:            Proxy               8080
<nobawk> ko có địa chỉ
<nobawk> thì làm sao nó biết?
<vubuntor024> her
<vubuntor024> dia chi gi nua
<vubuntor024> em chi thay 5050 thanh 8080 nhung van ko ket noi dc
<nobawk> lolz
<nobawk> vào phần chỉnh poxy
<vubuntor024> o truong hoc no khoa het proxy chi cho 8080 thoi
<nobawk> chỗ host
<nobawk> điền host vào
<vubuntor024> diwn gi a
<nobawk> chỗ port dièn port vào
<vubuntor024> ok
<vubuntor024> con server diem gi a
<vubuntor024> con server dien gi a
<nobawk> thì điền proxy server vào
<vubuntor024> yu la em mun vao web thi phai dien .....proxy 8080
<vubuntor024> con yahoo thi co 4 dong avanced em cha biet dien fi
<vubuntor024> trong win thi yahoo tu lay pro tu IE
<n2i> ý cậu là sao nhỉ?
<n2i> trong empathy ấy hử
<RCua> hm? bạn này học ở trong rmit à?
<vubuntor024> ko
<vubuntor024> FPT
<RCua> okay
<vubuntor024> em dien trong proxy cua hHDH ay
<RCua> ừm
<RCua> điền trong system -> preference -> proxy?
<vubuntor024> um
<vubuntor024> dien do ms vao web dc
<vubuntor024> gio yahoo dien sao ah]
<nobawk> vubuntor024: thì vài IE hay FF mà xem
<nobawk> vào IE hay FF xem rồi điền vào -> done
<nobawk> thế thôi
<RCua> hm?
<RCua> bạn dùng chương trình gì để chat yahoo?
<vubuntor024> cai chuong trinh co san trong ubuntu 10.10 do
<RCua> empathy
<RCua> bạn set trong cái system -> preference -> proxy kia rồi?
<RCua> nếu bạn set đúng trong đó rồi thì không có lý gì empathy không vào được
<vubuntor084> xin chao
<vubuntor084> minh co mot van de la muon hoi dien dan
<vubuntor084> minh u dung vnc client de remote desktop vao ubuntu server
<RCua> ừm
<vubuntor084> tren ubuntu server minh cai dat tightvncserver
<vubuntor084> khi remote vao thi ban phim lai bi sai mat
<vubuntor084> go phim D toan view desktop luon thoi
<vubuntor084> mot so phim khac nhu enter nua
<RCua> er... cái này thì phải xem thiết lập của tightvnc
<RCua> afterlastangel: chỉ cho bạn vubuntor024 vào mạng qua proxy của FPT uni kìa
<afterlastangel> ở ngoài Hà Nội à
<afterlastangel> :-/
<afterlastangel> bạn nào đâu
<RCua> vubuntor024: <-----
<nobawk> vubuntor084: bạn chạy vncserver như thế nào?
<afterlastangel> vubuntor024: ở Detech hay ở Việt úc
<vubuntor084> xin l oi
<vubuntor084> khoi chay init 5
<vubuntor084> dung vncserver -geo -dep -pixel :1
<vubuntor084> sau do dung vnc client den remote vao ip:1
<vubuntor084> chac la bi loi tightvnc
<vubuntor084> vi khi su dung vino vnc cua server khi k bi sao ca
<vubuntor019> cac ban oi cho toi hoi chut:lam sao de cai dat duoc cac ung dung(zingplay,kiem the..)
<vubuntor652> xem các hot key trong ubuntu ở chỗ nào mọi người ơi
<vubuntor652> à tìm dc rồi
<vubuntor501> minh cai ubuntu tu win xp
<vubuntor501> no cho minh chon o cung de cai
<vubuntor501> minh cai vao phan vung cua windown
<vubuntor501> moi thu xong xuoi den luc khoi dong lai
<vubuntor501> no checking mot so cai roi bao loi
<vubuntor501> No root file is defined
<vubuntor501> ai co the giup minh voi
<vubuntor023> hic
<vubuntor023> ko vao noi cai yahoo
<vubuntor023> chan cuoc doi qua
<vubuntor023> a ma coa ai ko nhi
<vubuntor023> de mo 1 goi trong u thi lam the nao a
<vubuntor023> cac goi tar xai lam sao gio
<vubuntor792> có ai online ko nhỉ, giúp mình tý :-s
<vubuntor708> moi nguoi co ai thu lam openstack tren ubuntu chua, xin cho chi giao
<vubuntor708> halo co ai chi giao cho khong vay
<vubuntor708> chac khong ai biet roi. byby
<_Tux_> vubuntor708: chuyện gì vậy bạn
<nobawk`> :3
<nobawk`> đúng là ko ai biết chứ chắc chiếc gì nữa
 * _Tux_ anh hùng núp
<vubuntor708> dang tim xem co cao thu nao chi giao giup khong kieu nay toi roi
<nobawk`> bạn ko nói vấn đề của bạn
<nobawk`> thì ai biết mà giúp :3
<vubuntor708> openstack khong run instance duoc
<vubuntor708> neu ai tung lam roi thi se biet con bay gio di google thi co ma 2 month
<nobawk`> vubuntor708: ?
<nobawk`> .g openstack
<bkphenny> nobawk`: http://www.openstack.org/
<bksupybot> Title: OpenStack Open Source Cloud Computing Software (at www.openstack.org)
 * _Tux_ dạo này nhiều nơi nói đến mây nhở :))
<n2i> tính ra cũng thấy mù...như mây.. :))
<vubuntor254> em đang sử dụng windown 7
<n2i> ờ, vậy sao lên đây báo cáo làm zề? :-D
<vubuntor254> giờ em muốn cài thêm ubuntu vào trong máy thì làm sao ạ?
<n2i> ờ, thì cứ cài vậy thôi! :)
<n2i> Không đùa nữa! :)) Cái đó gọi là dualboot!
<vubuntor254> sao a?
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> Done
<_Tux_> (đọc tài liệu rồi hỏi tiếp)
 * n2i thấy chạy hết giờ.. :-D
<vubuntor254> dạ
<vubuntor254> em đọc rồi
<n2i> đọc nhanh quá! :))
<vubuntor254> giờ em đang dùng máy ảo
<vubuntor254> máy ảo em chạy ubuntu 10.04
 * _Tux_ mô phật
<vubuntor254> giờ em muốn online trong đó dc ko a?
<n2i> ai cấm đâu :)
<vubuntor254> vậy làm sao anh nhỉ?
<n2i> chạy máy ảo trên win, dùng gì làm máy ảo?
<vubuntor254> dạ
 * _Tux_ hem biết dùng máy ảo
<vubuntor254> em đang tìm hiểu ubuntu
<vubuntor254> sã
<vubuntor254> sax:d
 * n2i mới tải cái xp về, mà nó extra ra thành thư mục không phải là file iso, điên với thằng nào up quá
<vubuntor254> saax
<n2i> sao thế? sã gì sặc lắm vậy, muốn sặc thêm hông? :)0
<_Tux_> vubuntor708: ờ thì
<_Tux_> chắc ảo nó cũng giống thật
<_Tux_> cứ làm đại thoai
<n2i> _Tux_: 254 cơ mà
<vubuntor254> hix
<vubuntor254> mà em cài trên máy ảo
<vubuntor254> cài ubuntu 10.10
 * n2i làm cái máy ảo XP, đặt cái tên "ghét"
<kingofmakai> có ai không ạ?
<kingofmakai> cho em hỏi phát
<vubuntor254> đến phần cài đặt
<kingofmakai> em vừa update libreoffice lên bản RC
<n2i> kingofmakai: lâu ngày nhỉ! :))
<kingofmakai> chào thím n2i
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> giờ nó không chạy được nữa rồi
<vubuntor254> nó yêu cầu format toàn bộ
<n2i> chào, rảnh qua chỗ chị nghỉ ít đêm! :-D
<kingofmakai> vào terminal chạy libreoffice nó báo thế này
<kingofmakai> được thế thì còn gì bằng
<kingofmakai> :">
<vubuntor254> trùi ui
<n2i> vubuntor254: Cài trên máy ảo mà ngại format à?
<kingofmakai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540189/
<kingofmakai> đấy
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: ờ thì sao
<kingofmakai> bị thế là bị gì các bác?
<_Tux_> thấy có ảnh hưởng mấy đau
<_Tux_> :)
<kingofmakai> thì không chạy chứ sao
<kingofmakai> :-??
 * _Tux_ không cài cái office nào cả
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: thế lỗi khác
<t8ax> Pidgin lại update :-ss
<kingofmakai> nhưng mà nó không chạy office
<_Tux_> chứ còn cái lỗi này chắc hem phải
<kingofmakai> uầy
<kingofmakai> khổ thế
<kingofmakai> chả lẽ giờ phải cài lại
<n2i> Murrine configuration option "scrollbar_color" is no longer supported and will be ign
<kingofmakai> ignore
<kingofmakai> ignored
<n2i> thay mợ nó theme khác thử coi?
<kingofmakai> đang thử
<kingofmakai> cơ mà trước khi update
<n2i> vubuntor254: Đâu rồi nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> dùng theme đó vẫn bình thường
<n2i> Có thể nó lên bản mới nên..kiêu?
<kingofmakai> maybe
<kingofmakai> :))
<dungwd> hôm qua xem phim mỹ, thấy 1 máy tính chạy linux mà giao diện thì có hiệu ứng y win 7
<dungwd> có ai biết cái nào không?
<n2i> hơ, chuyện đời thường
<dungwd> Giao diện thì vẫn giống các giao diện linux
<dungwd> Nhưng cái hiệu ứng thì giống win 7
 * _Tux_ không xài win7
<t8ax> Win 7 có hiệu ứng gì?
<_Tux_> nên không biết cái nào giống
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> mợ, cài xp mà nó báo thiếu file viaide.sys
<n2i> ốm với nó!
<t8ax> ( hình như mới nghe nói Win 7 có hiệu ứng )
<_Tux_> n2i: chết nhá warez
<_Tux_> (đi ban nick)
<n2i> _Tux_: What?
<dungwd> không có cái nào hơn cái nào, quan trọng là biết kết hợp mọi thứ lại
<t8ax> http://fc00.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/340/0/2/be_better_6_dec_by_t8ax-d34bt3b.png hô hô
<n2i> win7 có preview dưới thanh taskbar ấy à?
<n2i> t8ax: Càng ngày càng ngon rồi đấy
<n2i> vubuntor254: Đi đâu rồi nhỉ?
<t8ax> ;)
<t8ax> hết mưa rồi
<t8ax> đi dạo phố cái cho mát :D
<n2i> t8ax: Chứ lần sau show thì show những bài hát khác nhé! VPop toàn những bài gì gì không à
<t8ax> tại đang thích nghe nhạc Việt :D
<dungwd> không
<kingofmakai> preview thì dùng copiz là okie mà
<kingofmakai> :))
<dungwd> mở cửa sổ, đóng của sổ
<kingofmakai> mỗi tội preview của win7 ngon hơn nhiều
<kingofmakai> :">
<kingofmakai> :-?
<n2i> kingofmakai: ờ, nó sinh ra có thế thôi mà!
<kingofmakai> win7 có cái hiệu ứng mở đóng cửa sổ nào nhỉ?
<n2i> Cả mớ RAM vào đó! :))
<kingofmakai> à
<kingofmakai> có thím nào dùng docky cho em hỏi phát
<kingofmakai> làm sao để remove một cái docklet đã pin vào docky rồi
<kingofmakai> em không biết
<kingofmakai> :D
<n2i> ủa
<n2i> chứ không phải túm nó lôi ra ngoài là nó tan luôn à?
<kingofmakai> ồ hố
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> giờ mới biết
<kingofmakai> =))
<n2i> nổ cái bùm nữa chứ, hơ hơ
<kingofmakai> cũng đẹp phết
<kingofmakai> :">
<vubuntor254> đang cài thử ubuntu 10.10 vào máy ảo
<vubuntor254> hĩ
<vubuntor254> ko dám cài vào máy thật
<vubuntor254> lỡ mất hết dữ liệu quan trọng thì die
<vubuntor254> hhee
<n2i> oải, hãi gì
<n2i> mất thì lấy lại!
<n2i> :)0
<vubuntor254> mà đang dùng win 7
<n2i> vubuntor254: hãi thì hỏi t8ax ấy, có vẻ giống hoàn cảnh!
<vubuntor254> vậy cài thêm ubuntu vào có sao ko ta?
<kingofmakai> noproblem
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> hồi đầu mới dùng ubuntu
<vubuntor254> có cần cho nó 1 ổ riêng ko các you?
<kingofmakai> mất đến 250Gb phim
<vubuntor254> sã
<vubuntor254> phim j vậy?
<kingofmakai> vì fomat cho nó làm swap
<_Tux_> vubuntor254: JAV
<kingofmakai> One Piece
<vubuntor254> hihi
<kingofmakai> cho cũng được không cho cũng chả sao
<kingofmakai> cài wubi thì không cần cho cũng đuowjc
<vubuntor254> vậy khi  cài là mất hết dl hả?
<kingofmakai> miễn sao ổ cứng trống đủ
<kingofmakai> không
<kingofmakai> chả mất gì
<vubuntor254> uhm
<kingofmakai> hồi đó tại thiếu kinh nghiệm thôi
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: có kinh nghiệm
<kingofmakai> đọc help thấy bảo swap là một phân vùng, chỉ cần trống ~2Gb là được
<vubuntor254> vậy khi cài xong thì nó boot vào cái nào?
<_Tux_> vẫn mất đều nhá
<_Tux_> =))
<kingofmakai> ổ D lúc đó còn 10G
<vubuntor254> ?
<kingofmakai> thấy được thế là mount cho nó làm swap
<kingofmakai> xong luôn cái ổ
<kingofmakai> =))
<kingofmakai> cài bằng wubi thì nó hiện menu
<kingofmakai> xem mình thích boot vào đâu
<kingofmakai> hình như mặc định là vào ubuntu
<vubuntor254> vậy muốn vào win thì sao?
<kingofmakai> dùng phím lên xuống
<kingofmakai> chỉnh đến win mà vào
<_Tux_> vubuntor254: thì thôi
<_Tux_> dùng windows làm giề
<vubuntor254> do đang sài chung máy tính ma
<vubuntor254> hihi
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> lôi kéo thằng xài chung kia dùng ubuntu luôn đi
<kingofmakai> ở đây có bác nào xài prism apps không ạ?
<vubuntor254> hix
<vubuntor254> tui chưa xài nhiều
<kingofmakai> dễ dùng lắm
<kingofmakai> :D
<vubuntor254> nên ko biết cài 1 số chương trình
<vubuntor254> hix
<kingofmakai> "khuyến mãi" cho thằng kia một cài acc
<kingofmakai> tùy ý mà chỉnh với sửa
<vubuntor254> đang còn gà nè
<kingofmakai> cài chương trình à
<kingofmakai> chương trình gì?
<vubuntor254> uhm
<vubuntor254> thì chương trình nghe nhac
<vubuntor254> office
<vubuntor254> ...othre
<vubuntor254> otherr
<kingofmakai> cài ubuntu nó có sẵn cả rồi
<kingofmakai> :-j
<_Tux_> vubuntor254: jAV thì xem được
<_Tux_> :)
<kingofmakai> mình có anh bạn biết nhiều lắm
<vubuntor254> ?
 * _Tux_ Linux - thiên đường JAV
<kingofmakai> để mình cho bạn địa chỉ bạn đến hỏi nhé
<t8ax> JAV.exe à?
<vubuntor254> mà mọi người nói là ubuntu bảo mật
<kingofmakai> http://www.google.com.vn
<_Tux_> t8ax: Japanese Anti Virus
<bksupybot> Title: Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<n2i> đi liên xô, tây tàu gì cũng không sợ
<vubuntor254> uhm
<t8ax> oãi anti virus mà mìnhcứ tưởng virus :|
<kingofmakai> nếu hỏi anh ấy mà vẫn không cài được thì vào đây hỏi mình
<vubuntor254> cái này thì khỏi nói
<vubuntor254> âxaxaxaxaxaxaxax
 * _Tux_ bạn kingofmakai sẽ chỉ cho cách format
<kingofmakai> japanese adult virus chứ?
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor254> đau bụng wa
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: điêu
<_Tux_> láo
<n2i> kingofmakai: Sai một từ! ;)
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPyhZvhLNII/AAAAAAAAAKM/L18knfr3k24/29.png preview của Uyn nè :D
<kingofmakai> từ nào ;;)
<_Tux_> n2i: videos
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> từ cuối nhỉ _Tux_? :))
<vubuntor254> các you
<kingofmakai> uầy
<kingofmakai> thứ này còn nguy hiểm hơn cả virus
 * n2i tải xp về cài máy ảo
<kingofmakai> cài làm gì?
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: xem xxx
<n2i> ông thầy đòi hỏi...
<_Tux_> =))
<kingofmakai> kệ thầy
<t8ax> để đc click vào PhimNguoiLon.exe
<vubuntor254> mà có ai biết làm sao kết nối internet cho máy ảo ko?
<kingofmakai> sao phải xoắn
<n2i> ợ.
<t8ax> chứ làm giề
 * kingofmakai chưa dùng máy ảo bao giờ
<n2i> túng lắm mới chơi máy ảo
<vubuntor254> hicc
<vubuntor254> vậy a
<kingofmakai> đã cài là quất thẳng vào máy xịn
<kingofmakai> không biết dùng máy ảo
<kingofmakai> hỏi thứ khác đi
<kingofmakai> :D
<t8ax> cài vào máy ảo
<t8ax> giống như quay tay - làm thật
<t8ax> 1 trời 1 vực =))
<t8ax> fải ko thím n2i ;)
<n2i> ờ ờ..thì cũng na ná thế!
 * n2i thấy t8ax kinh nghiệm quá! ;)
<t8ax> quên thím còn là gái tân :">
<kingofmakai> thím n2i có biết quay tay đâu
<kingofmakai> may ra mò cua trong lỗ thì còn biết
<kingofmakai> thím nhở
<vubuntor464> =))
<vubuntor254> ssaxx
<vubuntor464> ai chỉ tớ cài compiz trên ubuntu 10.10 với :(
<n2i> à ờ, chưa kinh nghiệm lắm nhưng cũng xài đỡ :))
<vubuntor254> sao các you biết nhiều vậy
<kingofmakai> JAV
<_Tux_> vubuntor464: cài rồi
<n2i> vubuntor254: You thì khỏi "các"
<_Tux_> hướng dẫn sao ta :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor254: xem nhiều JAV
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor464> tức là cài sẵn rồi à, thế thì chạy thế nào :D
 * n2i có bản XP SP3 OEM for laptop HP nhưng không xài
<kingofmakai> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-setting-manager compiz-plugin-extra 
<kingofmakai> rồi vào System >> Preffence >> CompizConfig Setting Manager mà chỉnh
<kingofmakai> thế là được
<n2i> vào synaptic, thấy cái nào compiz nghi nghi là táng hết cho nó hoành! :))
<_Tux_> nhìn kingofmakai ngưỡng mộ :x
<kingofmakai> mới cài lại xong
<kingofmakai> vào terminal chép ra paste lên cho bạn ý
<vubuntor464> rùi, cài rùi
<kingofmakai> thế thì phá đi
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> bật tất cả hiệu ứng lên
<vubuntor464> nhìu quá nhìn hoa cả mắt
<kingofmakai> n2i: mấy cái dbg, dev cũng táng à?
<n2i> hơ, tùy tâm!
<kingofmakai> hồi đầu mới xài sysnaptic không biết cài
<kingofmakai> toàn cài dev
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> không dùng đượ
<vubuntor464> chọn cái nào để nó có hình cube xoay xoay king
<kingofmakai> desktop cube
<vubuntor464> ko thấy gì @@
<kingofmakai> với rotare cube
<vubuntor464> cả destop với rotate cube
<kingofmakai> rotate
<t8ax> cài xong
<t8ax> ấn Ctrl + Alt + kéo chuột
<t8ax> nó mới quay
<kingofmakai> đang định viết
<t8ax> ( có ko đó )
<kingofmakai> à
<vubuntor464> ko quay luôn @@
<kingofmakai> cái hiệu ứng mờ cửa sổ khi quay cube là cái gì nhỉ?
<t8ax> vubuntor464: dùng laptop hay máy bàn?
<kingofmakai> lúc chọn desktop cube nó báo sẽ disable destop wall
<vubuntor464> compiz iu cầu cấu hình máy cao ko, máy tớ máy bàn, video card onborad
<t8ax> kingofmakai: chỉnh trong đó luôn, lúc quay chọn Opa...
<t8ax> vubuntor464: cầm cái màn hình xoay 1 vòng là nó quay theo thôi
<n2i> chọn đi, nhấn chuột giữa rồi rê là quay như cù
<kingofmakai> t8ax: ok
<kingofmakai> thấy rồi
<vubuntor464> no thing happen :((
<t8ax> ( nói thế cũng hiểu, thiên tài :D )
<t8ax> vubuntor464: bật Compiz chưa?
<kingofmakai> còn cái hiệu ứng tuyết rơi phía trong cube hay con cá vàng bơi thì lấy ở đâu nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> à quên
<vubuntor464> bật thế nào
<kingofmakai> vào system >> preffence >> aprearance
<kingofmakai> visual effect
<kingofmakai> chọn extra
<t8ax> kingofmakai: trong Cube Gears
<kingofmakai> cube gears có setting đâu?
<vubuntor464> rồi, chọn rồi
<vubuntor464> quay rồi :X
<kingofmakai> okia
<kingofmakai> à
<kingofmakai> thím n2i cho em hỏi
<n2i> ờ, mợ cứ hỏi
<kingofmakai> ngày xưa bên win ấn print screen xong thì vào paint để paste cái ảnh ra
<kingofmakai> bên này thì làm sao để paste
<kingofmakai> :D
<kingofmakai> trước giờ chụp ảnh màn hình toàn phải dùng soft
<n2i> paste zề, chụp xong ta có cái ảnh đàng hoàng, xài luôn
<kingofmakai> :-??
<kingofmakai> chả thấy gì
<n2i> paste gì đâu, quan liêu như bên win đâu!
<kingofmakai> em cũng đoán thế
<kingofmakai> nhưng em ấn xong chả tháya hiện ra cái gì em mới hỏi chứ
<vubuntor464> ớ, ko để cube theo kiểu bờ vai nghiêng nắng dc à, thả ra nó lại về dạng 2d
<n2i> vào cái screenshot trong Applicantions/access.. ất
<n2i> vubuntor464: để thế làm gì? ngắm à? ;?
<vubuntor464> uh :D để thử nhìn nghiêng ảnh mấy em bikini xem có gì khác ko :-s
<kingofmakai> vừa cài lại thằng office xong
<kingofmakai> không thấy gì
<t8ax> kingofmakai: cài vào
<kingofmakai> cài thế nào?
<kingofmakai> đang để cái theme winter
<t8ax> software center
<kingofmakai> muốn cho tí tuyết rơi cho đẹp
<kingofmakai> oh yeah
<t8ax> tuyết rơi à?
<kingofmakai> từ khóa?
<t8ax> screenshot
<t8ax> ( mình đang có tuyết rơi )
<kingofmakai> bác lừa em
<kingofmakai> chả thấy cái vẹo gì
<t8ax> lừa giề :|
 * _Tux_ đang có mưa rơi
<_Tux_> chuẩn bị vào case roài
<kingofmakai> screenshot có csai nào là plugin của compiz đâu
<t8ax> ợ
<t8ax> thì bác đang hỏi vụ chụp màn hình = phím paint
<t8ax> ai nói plugin của COmpiz :o
<n2i> đồ cổ của t8ax http://imgur.com/vLLmG.jpg
<t8ax> ếu fải của mình
<vubuntor464> làm sao đổi hot key quay quay của compiz nhỉ
<t8ax> ấn nhầm tắt hết tab :|
<kingofmakai> vubuntor464:  vào chỗ rotate cube trong compiz setting
<n2i> t8ax:  cãi mình cái out luôn, hô hô
<t8ax> ếu fải của mình :-s
<kingofmakai> t8ax: làm sao để cài tuyết rơi?
<t8ax> .g làm sao để tuyết rơi
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://vn.360plus.yahoo.com/khoctham_boy05/article?mid=660
<bksupybot> Title: Code Làm tuyết, Mưa Rơi Trên nền Blog VÀ Bộ Sưu Tập - __________**FOR**YOU**AND**FOR**ME__________ - [™Khoctham_boy05™] ¶+KuHồn_CôĐơn+¶ +»(¯`v´¯)»+ - Yahoo! 360plus (at vn.360plus.yahoo.com)
<t8ax> đấy
<kingofmakai> compiz cơ mà
<kingofmakai> :(
<n2i> bóp cổ t8ax bắt khai ra đê
<vubuntor464> cái screen đó, tay phải là conky, còn làm sa o để có thanh panel để icon bự bự như win 7 thế
<n2i> bóp cổ t8ax tiếp! :-D
<vubuntor464> chỉ tớ đi mà
<t8ax> đâu
<t8ax> hình giề
<_Tux_> t8ax: lol
<t8ax> chuyện giề
<kingofmakai> cái đó là dock
<kingofmakai> không phải panel
<vubuntor464> sáng giờ nghịch cái conky, mà thực sự ko bik làm hay sao mà xấu hoắc, giờ bỏ conky lun
<vubuntor464> uh, cai đó đó
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPytGnFQCoI/AAAAAAAAAKY/_TrEbXD7rF4/30.png
<C4NoC> :-/
<kingofmakai> cài docky đi
<t8ax> coi đi ;;)
<kingofmakai> t8ax: cài tuyết rơi ntn?
<kingofmakai> please :-*
<t8ax> hô hô
<t8ax> bao giờ hết Noel em bày bác =))
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: cai thêm plugins
<_Tux_> upsuported thì phải
<t8ax> :-s
<_Tux_> rồi kích hoạt là được mà
 * _Tux_ dễ ẹc
<t8ax> fắc _Tux_
 * _Tux_ lêu lêu t8ax 
 * _Tux_ trò này nghịch từ năm 2k8 roài
<t8ax> ( đang thắc mắc 1 ng` ếu bík gì về cái đẹp lại rành rọt trang trí như thế )
<vubuntor464> http://i180.photobucket.com/albums/x65/silverhat14/Darkbuntu.png
<_Tux_> t8ax: trước cũng là nhà thẩm mông
 * _Tux_ nhầm
<_Tux_> thẩm mĩ ubuntu
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> :-ss
<C4NoC> thẩm du ubuntu á
<vubuntor464> cái dãy widget bên trái là soft gì
<kingofmakai> screenlet
<t8ax> hóa ra Ubuntu toàn vết nhơ của _Tux_
<n2i> đó, nhắc đến cái gì hơi hớm tí là C4NoC ra ngay! ;)
<vubuntor464> phải ko đó, screenlet xấu hơn mà :(
<t8ax> vubuntor464: dùng Win 7 là đc ngay :D
<kingofmakai> Cairo dock cũng có mấy cái screenlet
<kingofmakai> không biết mấy cái đó có phải là của cairo dock không
<t8ax> của cairo dokc đó
<vubuntor464> win 7 máy yếu ,chạy ko dc, mặc dù có key bản quyền =))
<t8ax> ( đệt mẹ trong này 10 em vào hỏi Ubuntu thì có 9 em có key bản quyền mà ếu dùng, hận đời )
<kingofmakai> bao cáo các bác là không thấy gói unsuported của compiz
<n2i> quá hận!
<vubuntor464> =)) =)) key hồi đó trường phát free ;))
<n2i> kingofmakai: mở thêm kho mới đê
<n2i> vubuntor464: trò của M$ à?
<n2i> free á free milk
<kingofmakai> kho backport à
<kingofmakai> hay là pre-release
<n2i> mở hết đê, biết nó ở kho nào! :))
<vubuntor464> free key, soft thì down từ  kho msd aa gì đó
<n2i> uầy, như nhau cả
<vubuntor464> cài docky xng rồi, làm sao nữa sư tỷ
<n2i> vubuntor464: không phải sư tỷ :))
<t8ax> cho ku _Tux_ có key bản quyền WIn là giờ hắn làm Mod của Liên Xô rồi =))
<kingofmakai> vubuntor464: thím
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor464> thế thím chỉ em làm típ đi =))
 * _Tux_ cũng có mấy cái
<_Tux_> nhưng mà cho máy ảo xài
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> _Tux_: ra bày bạn kingofmakai cài Compiz kìa
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: hô hô
<_Tux_> thím mai
<_Tux_> làm theo cái này
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu ppa lauchpad compiz
<bkphenny> _Tux_: https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa
<t8ax> cách đây 2 tuần mình cài ếu có ai hướng dẫn, có mỗi bác Google bầu bạn
<vubuntor464> cứ run docky thế này thôi à, thế khi khởi động nó có tự khởi động theo ko
<_Tux_> vl
<_Tux_> iu bkphenny quá
<kingofmakai> có tùy chọn mà
<kingofmakai> vào hình cái mỏ neo ở dưới dock ấy
<kingofmakai> đấy là tùy chọn
<t8ax> docky đẹp hôk?
<kingofmakai> đẹp
<kingofmakai> ;;)
<t8ax> = AWN ko?
<vubuntor464> trông cũng dc
<t8ax> http://lh5.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TPjmPg5SihI/AAAAAAAAAHo/UeJZCAVr1ok/23.png bằng này ko?
<vubuntor464> mà lỡ tay add thêm 1 cái sang tay trái, giờ tìm cách xóa đã
<vubuntor464> ko đẹp bằng :(
<t8ax> vậy thôi ko dùng
<t8ax> tưởng đẹp hơn thì dùng :D
<t8ax> hehe
<vubuntor464> à y nhau, vừa config xong cũng the cả
<vubuntor464> tại lúc nãy đang để 2D
<_Tux_> http://i.imgur.com/m7PgI.png
<_Tux_> nghèo nàn desktop
<_Tux_> :P
<n2i> không phải thêm er ở sau à? :))
<kingofmakai> báo cáo các bác là em vẫn không thấy
<kingofmakai> gói plugin unsupported của compiz ở đâu cả
<kingofmakai> wiki của compiz còn không chỉ cách cài
<n2i> kingofmakai: mở hết kho ra chưa?
<n2i> cập nhật lại chưa?
<kingofmakai> heét rồi
<kingofmakai> reload rồi
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: bảo làm theo cái kia
<_Tux_> add repo vào
<_Tux_> reload lại
<kingofmakai> add rồi
<t8ax> móa nhìn cái home 398G free 70% của ku _Tux_
<_Tux_> tìm compiz
<t8ax> sợ vkl :|
<_Tux_> thấy ngay :)
<n2i> vậy đi ngủ cho khỏe
<_Tux_> t8ax: hề hề
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> add cái repo kia vào
<t8ax> hận đời :(
<kingofmakai> nó chỉ update compiz từ 0.86 lên 1.90
<kingofmakai> chả thêm gói nào
<t8ax> 1 ng` bỉ ổi như _Tux_ sao lại có quả máy Ram 4G HDD 1TB thế này :(
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: tìm tìm
 * _Tux_ không thì khóc đi đừng ngại ngùng
<n2i> t8ax: Đời nó bất công thế đây!
<t8ax> trong khi thím n2i của chúng ta Ram 1G, ẹc ẹc
<_Tux_> t8ax: lao động hăng say, hạn chế quay tay
<_Tux_> hehe
<t8ax> tình yêu sẽ tới :X
<t8ax> ếu liên quan gì :|
<kingofmakai> móa
<kingofmakai> ngày xưa add cái repo này vào
<kingofmakai> update compiz xong không xoay được cube
<vubuntor464> sao cái docky này nó làm màn hình firefox bị thu nhỏ lại, nó ko tự hide sau window à king
<n2i> ếu liên quan gì, haha
<t8ax> ( ku _Tux_ đang nghe bài Cuộc sống - Vượn trình bày, ặc ặc )
<kingofmakai> hình như plugin với core lệch version với nhau thì không chơi với nhau được hay sao ấy
<kingofmakai> vubuntor464: chonj auto hide đi
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: update đi
<kingofmakai> vào setting chọn autohide đi
<_Tux_> t8ax: lol
<_Tux_> Artist - Song
<t8ax> ;)
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: nhưng cái repo kia không có plugin
<t8ax> ko fải Song - Artist à ;)
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: có mờ
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: nó chỉ có mấy gói core thôi
<n2i> ai có ặc vn-zoom lấy hộ mớ link ở đây cái! http://www.vn-zoom.com/f258/windows-vista-ultimate-business-home-premium-home-basic-sp2-32-bit-va-64-bit-may-2009-a-370517.html
<bksupybot> Title: Vista Windows Vista Ultimate/Business/Home Premium/Home Basic SP2 32 Bit và 64 Bit (May 2009) (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: không có đâu
<t8ax> kingofmakai: /me cũng cài từ đó ra đấy, cài xong ếu thấy gì, xong qua ngày hôm sau thấy =))
<vubuntor464> phù, vậy là giao diện tạm ổn, gio782 phải xóa bớt 1 thanh panel ở dưới đi :D
<t8ax> 38 part :-s
<_Tux_> http://i.imgur.com/SJn5u.png
<_Tux_> có là có
<_Tux_> n2i: torrent đi
<_Tux_> đầy
<_Tux_> kiếm bản trên MSDN
<kingofmakai> n2i:  Activation
<kingofmakai> Depositfiles | Easy-Share | Egoshare | Hotfile | Megaupload | Rapidshare | Uploading
<kingofmakai> đấy
<_Tux_> hay Technet ấy
 * kingofmakai có 1 cái tài khoản technet "lậu"
<n2i> lấy hộ cái! :)
<n2i> cho jdownloader nó chạy, rảnh mà!
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: love iu
<kingofmakai> chờ tí
<t8ax> http://www.easy-share.com/1905431708/WVSP2X86.part01.rar này n2i
<kingofmakai> n2i: lấy bản nào?
<t8ax> 32 part :D
<t8ax> ếu fải đùa đâu =))
<n2i> hơ, lấy hết rồi đưa lên trang paste nào đó
<n2i> send link cho miềng
<n2i> 32bit nhé
<t8ax> link 2009
<t8ax> die hết rầu
<n2i> ợ
<t8ax> mới check =))
<kingofmakai> n2i: định lấy bản nào?
<kingofmakai> cho cái link technet
<kingofmakai> ;))
<n2i> 32bit
<t8ax> http://depositfiles.com/en/files/izwrpvhyk trang này còn sống :D
<kingofmakai> cái gì 32 bit
<t8ax> Vista SP1
<n2i> vista bussiness 32 bit
<kingofmakai> okie
<kingofmakai> chờ tí
<t8ax> sao fải bu xì nét
<n2i> t8ax: cái nào còn sống đưa hết đây :))
<n2i> máy miềng có key biu xì nét
<t8ax> mà giờ cảm thấy ko khỏe cho lắm
<t8ax> bao giờ khỏe paste cho
<vubuntor464> cứu cứu, tớ lỡ tay remove cai1 nút shutdown rồi giờ add lại sao ko thấy
<n2i> fsck t8ax!
<t8ax> =))
<kingofmakai> kick phải vào pannel >> add to pannel >> indicator applet session
<n2i> vubuntor464: Chết rồi đó! Đi ngủ đi cho thanh thản! ;)
<vubuntor464> à thấy rồi, nó ở tít dưới
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: mấy bản technet
<_Tux_> có cần có key hem nhỉ
<kingofmakai> n2i: maf sao không cái win7
<kingofmakai> n2i: lại cài vista
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: là sao?
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: hem hiểu
<n2i> không, bảo thủ, lấy biu sì nét về cho nó hợp key
<kingofmakai> n2i: business unavailable to download
<t8ax> =))
<n2i> fask
<t8ax> đi đọc báo kiếm thông tin
<kingofmakai> lấy bản khác đi
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> ultimate
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: thì cài có phải key không
<kingofmakai> hay enterprise
<kingofmakai> thì okie
<n2i> t8ax: lấy hộ mớ link trên vn-zoom cái
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: có
<t8ax> hỏi kingofmakai kìa
<n2i> không, biu xì nét thôi
<kingofmakai> chơi toz không?
<kingofmakai> kiếm toz cho
<n2i> độ lấy máy về biu xì nét mà cũng khoogn thua gì yiu tì mết
<n2i> thiếu mỗi cái media center
<kingofmakai> n2i: chơi toz không?
<t8ax> }paste
<n2i> ếch hiểu!
<t8ax> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kingofmakai> torrent
<kingofmakai> p2p
<t8ax> này thím n2i http://paste.ubuntu.com/540203/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<n2i> p2p cũng chơi được
<n2i> t8ax:  check hàng đã
<vubuntor464> hai2, ko move dc cai icon cua network
<t8ax> chekc hết 32 link coi sống hôk
<t8ax> die 1 cái là hiểu rầu đó ;)
<n2i> t8ax: mấy cái khác die hết rồi à?
<t8ax> ò
<n2i> die hết! :((((9
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> link từ 2k9
<n2i> lừa tình à
<t8ax> bẩu sao ko die =))
<kingofmakai> n2i: http://depositfiles.com/files/ibjegy08e
<kingofmakai> này
<bksupybot> Title: Deposit Files (at depositfiles.com)
<t8ax> ủa link nãy còn sống mà?
<t8ax> à
<n2i> jdownloader check ngỏm hết rồi
<t8ax> sống mỗi link đầu =))
<t8ax> từ 2 trở đi là die =))
<kingofmakai> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540204/
<n2i> fask
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kingofmakai> hash
<vubuntor464> rui, cam on moi nguoi nhiu, restart may qua window choi diablo da :))
<n2i> kingofmakai: thanks
<kingofmakai> no problem
<kingofmakai> :D
<vubuntor464> tai sao warcraft, starcraft, diablo, 3 game minh thich deu ko choi tren linux dc nhi
<kingofmakai> out luôn đây
<kingofmakai> tối gặp lại
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> bb
<n2i> đá kingofmakai một phát
<n2i> torrent của chú kia đưa die mịa rồi!
<t8ax> Uyn 7 đê
<n2i> uyn7 không có key
<vubuntor072> có ai ko cho em hỏi tý
<Nam_Son> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor072> em cai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor072> bang wubi
<n2i> không ông ông...có ó ó ai. ai.....
<vubuntor072> da cai driver wifi broadcom
<Nam_Son> !bg |vubuntor072
<ubot2> vubuntor072: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor072> nhung ma cai wifi nha em lai la WPA-person ma hoa TKIP
<t8ax> !past | Nam_Son
<ubot2> Factoid 'past' not found
<vubuntor072> ket noi ko dc
<t8ax> !paste | Nam_Son
<ubot2> Nam_Son: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<t8ax> ê vui nha :D
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_Son> ubuntu mà phải cài driver nửa à
<n2i> !fsck | t8ax
<ubot2> Factoid 'fsck' not found
<t8ax> =))
<n2i> ếu có!
<t8ax> !ibus | n2i
<ubot2> n2i: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor072> hic
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor072> có a
<vubuntor072> nó ko nhận dc driver Broadcom wifi b43
 * Nam_Son đá đích t8ax
<vubuntor072> ko
<Nam_Son> n2i: vấn đề này giao cho thím đó ;))
<n2i> vubuntor072: bới driver đâu ra thế?
<vubuntor072> noi chung là nó kết nối WPA 2 - PEAP bình thường
<Nam_Son> :-/chắc driver bên win
<vubuntor072> hic
<vubuntor072> làm gì ngu dữ vậy
<vubuntor072> nó co phần mềm nhận hộ mà
<n2i> có ai nói gì đâu, vubuntor072 tự nhận à
<vubuntor072> rồi tự nhận
<vubuntor072> hic
<vubuntor072> có mỗi em nói ai
<vubuntor072> dù gì dùng máy cung đên 8 năm rồi
<vubuntor072> lại cứ dìm nhau
<Nam_Son> :-/mình chỉ đùa thôi mà
 * n2i lủi!
<vubuntor072> hu hu
<vubuntor072> ác lắm
<vubuntor072> hic vấn đề là
<vubuntor072> kết nối WPA 2 - PEAP bình thườn
<vubuntor072> nhung WPA - Tkip lại ko dc
<RCua> hai cái đó khác hẳn nhau
<vubuntor072> vì WPA trong u ko có nơi chọn
<RCua> tkip là cách mã hóa
<vubuntor072> ko
 * Nam_Son núp
<RCua> PEAP là cách chứng thực
 * n2i vật vờ mãi mà chưa cài xong xp
<vubuntor072> em dung wifi 2 nơi khác nhau
<RCua> yep
<Nam_Son> n2i: thím cài xp chị ji
<RCua> nó tự nhận được cách mã hóa?
<vubuntor072> hic
 * RCua thây lần nào vào mạng nào nó cũng tự nhận
<n2i> lâu lâu nhớ nên cài ;)
<vubuntor072> đáng ra trong WPA có vhonj AES hay TKIP
<vubuntor072> nhung seo U ko có nhỉ
<RCua> cái đó nó negotiate được với AP nếu nhớ không nhầm
<vubuntor072> thế giờ mún chỉnh kết nối WPA - TKIP trong U thì làm sao ạ
<vubuntor072> hình như nó mặc định WPA - ASE thì phải
<RCua> hmm? mình nghĩ là không cần chỉnh
<vubuntor072> her
<RCua> nó tự nhận biết được cái nào cần mã hóa kiểu gì
<vubuntor072> vậy làm sao nhỉ
<vubuntor072> hic
<RCua> có thể thực hiện tay
<RCua> xem vấn đề ở đâu
<vubuntor072> win XP còn nhận nhầm sang WPA 2 nữa là
<Nam_Son> .g  kết nối WPA - TKIP trong Ubuntu  |vubuntor072
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=13154
<bksupybot> Title: không kết nối mạng wifi được cho ubuntu cài trên ổ cứng - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<RCua> thử bâm alt+F2 gõ wpa_gui xem
<RCua> chả biết mặc định nó có cài không
<Nam_Son> :-X
<RCua> hehe
<vubuntor072> thì đúng
<vubuntor072> nó tự nhận là WPA - WPA 2 Person
<vubuntor072> nhưng chả thấy chọn mã hóa ASE và TKIP đau
<vubuntor072> hay có lệnh add rấp cho dẽ
<RCua> hmm, cái này thì mình không xem chi tiết
<vubuntor072> hic
<RCua> nhưng mà tkip với aes được lựa chọn sau khi client đã associate được với ap
<RCua> chính xác là ccsm gì đấy chứ không phải aes
<RCua> stream cipher
<RCua> nó liên quan đến việc mã hóa dữ liệu sau khi chứng thực, không phải là cho bản thân việc chứng thực
<vubuntor072> no cũng nhận ra là WPA - person
<vubuntor072> nhung ko có nó thì cả win XP cũng có hỉu đau
<RCua> hehe
<vubuntor072> em nghĩ vấn đề nằm ở đey
 * RCua thấy dùng ở chỗ nào cũng bình thường
<RCua> windows xp là chuyện của windows xp
<RCua> chả liên quan gì đến ubuntu
<vubuntor072> hì
<vubuntor072> hic
<RCua> hehe
<vubuntor072> cứ nghĩ lf về lõi cứng thì giống nhau chứ
<_Tux_> lf - ?
<RCua> nó là phần mềm
<RCua> lõi cứng chi đâu
<RCua> nó có dùng chung cái gì đâu mà
<RCua> well, with that said
<RCua> bạn có thể thử wicd
<RCua> nhớ không nhầm thì nó có lựa chọn
<vubuntor072> là sao
<RCua> thay cho network manager
<vubuntor072> một gói ứng dụng khác ah
<vubuntor072> tớ có thể tìm thấy trong Software Center ko nhỉ
<RCua> có
<GeekComp> hình như có
<RCua> nhưng phải chỉnh sửa một chút để nó có thể thay thế network manager
<vubuntor072> ờ cảm ơn nhá tớ chuyển sang bên u đã
<vubuntor072> her
<vubuntor072> lại chỉnh
<vubuntor072> hic xài chưa dc 1 ngày
<vubuntor072> mò đến hoa cả mắt
<GeekComp> riêng mình thấy network manager ngon rồi
 * _Tux_ đấy là cái gì >
<vubuntor072> thì nó nhận mạng khác cũng dc
<_Tux_> thấy RCua mỗi lần xài wifi vô terminal gõ gõ
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor072> nhung tại nhà nó lại ko thấy
<vubuntor072> hic
<GeekComp> sặc
<vubuntor072> đen vật vã
 * n2i xài iwconfig mấy bận mà không được
<RCua> ngày trước thế
<RCua> giờ già
<RCua> lười rồi
<RCua> hehe
<vubuntor072> her
<vubuntor072> bao nhiu mà già
<RCua> bí mật
<_Tux_> vubuntor072: đầu 6 đít chơi vơi
<RCua> hehe
<vubuntor072> là sao cơ
<vubuntor072> đầu 6 đít chơi vơi lầ sao ạ
<GeekComp> kaka
<n2i> _Tux_: Thật hem đó?
<vubuntor072> hic
<vubuntor072> ai giải thick cái
<GeekComp> để ng ta tự giải thích
<_Tux_> vubuntor072: đợ U60
<n2i> tự hiểu cho dễ nhớ
<GeekComp> oh yeah
<codai2810> U65 chứ
<t8ax> mình xài wifi cũng fải mò vô terminal gõ gõ :(
<n2i> codai2810: Thật không vậy?
<codai2810> n2i: sao ko :-/
<n2i> giỡn quen
<_Tux_> n2i: chị codai2810 nói sai sao được
<vubuntor072> để thử đã
<GeekComp> chị á
<vubuntor072> chán xài cap rồi
<t8ax> 8-)
<vubuntor072> hic lằng văn nhằng
 * n2i vẫn nhớ _Tux_không tin con gái mà! :))
<_Tux_> n2i: phải nó thế chớ
<_Tux_> không chị ấy dánh thì chết
<_Tux_> GeekComp: ờ
<_Tux_> cỡ chú
<_Tux_> bé nhất chỗ này toàn
<GeekComp> thì sao
<_Tux_> đây toàn bậc tiền bối
<_Tux_> râu dài đến r**
<RCua> đi rồi
<GeekComp> sặc
<t8ax> trong này có mõi ku _Tux_ mọc râu
<n2i> không mọc râu nghĩa là...
 * RCua vuốt râu
 * _Tux_ ra t8ax chỗ nào có râu cũng
<n2i> thím
<_Tux_> trắng bạch
<_Tux_> =))
<_Tux_> t8ax: tự cung rồi à
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> râu mọc trên đầu gọi là tóc
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> tóc mọc nơi hiểm hóc gọi là lông..
 * _Tux_ Cuộc SốngS - Buổi trưa 
<_Tux_> phê quá
<t8ax> cho ít link để down về phiêu coi _Tux_
<t8ax> thấy chú nghiện anh cũng ham :-X
 * Nam_Son đang tám vụ gì thế;-)
 * n2i mong giá có bản window nào xài như knoppix được nhở
 * Nam_Son đi ăn thui  ==============================>
<_Tux_> .g cuocsongs.com
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.cuocsongs.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Trang chủ (at www.cuocsongs.com)
<t8ax> sao ếu nghe đc :(
<vubuntor530> lam the nao để share data trong ubu vậy
<vubuntor530> các bạn biết làm thế nào không
<vubuntor530> share trong mạng lan ý
<_Tux_> !samba
<ubot2> Factoid 'samba' not found
<_Tux_> .g share dữ liệu ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8104
<bksupybot> Title: [HELP] Chia sẻ dữ liệu giữa máy ảo xp và máy thật ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> .g share dữ liệu samba ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8104
<bksupybot> Title: [HELP] Chia sẻ dữ liệu giữa máy ảo xp và máy thật ubuntu - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> lol
<n2i> bot vl quá
<vubuntor530> Æ¡
<vubuntor530> đây là share trong mạng lan giữa các máy với nhau mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: cài samba vào
<_Tux_> hoặc chuột phải
<_Tux_> là tự thấy
<_Tux_> rồi nó sẽ hỏi cài
<n2i> }lmao
<vubuntor530> mình cài samba rồi,giờ muốn share làm thế nào vậy
<vubuntor530> sao mình không thấy cài samba trong accessories nhỉ?
<Lokiheero> vubuntor530: vào smb.conf chỉnh, sao đó start smb lên
<Lokiheero> muốn biết chi tiết thì đọc manual của nó ý
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: Lokiheero phức tạp quá
<_Tux_> cứ chuột phải thôi
<_Tux_> có chỗ share mờ
<n2i> thực ra cũng không cần phải cmb.conf
<n2i> chuột phải, chọn share là ok
<vubuntor530> mình chuột phải vào file cần share thì có share option rồi xuất hiện folder sharing
<n2i> cứ thế tiến hành thôi
<vubuntor530> rồi mình click share this folder ->create  share thì nó thong báo lỗi
<n2i> ??
<vubuntor530> là failed to execute child process "testparm"(no such file or directory)
<vubuntor530> hay lại phải tắt tường lửa nhỉ
 * n2i lủi! đợi mods nhé :))
<vubuntor530> hì
<vubuntor530> thế bình thường các bạn share bằng samba thế nào
<n2i> chọn share vậy thôi
<vubuntor530> mà share trong ubuntu chắc phải khác gì chứ
<n2i> đang nghe nhạc của máy mình từ máy thằng bạn này
<n2i> dùng samba đó
<vubuntor530> mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: chưa cài samba à
<_Tux_> nếu không phải có testparm chớ
<vubuntor530> phần mềm samba đó mình cài nó không có trong accessories thì làm thế nào cho nó xuất hiện vậy
<n2i> vubuntor530: samba chạy deamon lôi đâu ra trong menu
<vubuntor530> là sao??
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: vào synaptic
<_Tux_> cài mấy cái samba coi
<_Tux_> !find samba
<ubot2> _Tux_: Found: samba, samba-common, samba-common-bin, samba-dbg, samba-doc (and 19 others)
<_Tux_> !more
<ubot2> Factoid 'more' not found
<vubuntor059> ban oi cho minh hoi
<vubuntor059> minh muon cai cai phong Freefont Serif
<vubuntor059> nhung khi kick vao install
<vubuntor059> no hien ra thong bao nay
<vubuntor059> There seems to be a programming error in aptdaemon, the software that allows you to install/remove software and to perform other package management related tasks. Please report this error at http://launchpad.net/aptdaemon/+filebug and retry.
<bksupybot> Title: OpenID transaction in progress (at launchpad.net)
<vubuntor059> phai lam the nao nhi
<kalinka> vubuntor059: chép font đó vào thư mục /usr/share/fonts
<vubuntor059> nhung font day minh dung Ubuntu Software Center de cai
<vubuntor059> chu khong down ve
<kalinka> vubuntor059: the thì vào system -> administrator -> synaptic package manager
<kalinka> ròi tìm font đó cài
<vubuntor059> hx
<vubuntor059> bay gio minh vao cai cai' j no cung khong cho cai
<vubuntor059> ma hien ra thong bao y nhu tren
<vubuntor059> minh moi cai giao dien MacOS bang goi MacUbuntu xong
<vubuntor059> no moi bi nt
<vubuntor059> co ai giup minh giai quay voi
<vubuntor059> giai quyet voi
<_Tux_> vubuntor530: vậy thì gỡ r
<GeekComp> gỡ đi rồi tải về chứ saik
<vubuntor857> Sau khi minh phan vung va cai dat unbutu tren laptop Hp DM4 xong thi  bao khoi dong lai , sau khi minh khoi dong lai thi man hinh chi hien thi 1 man den .Cai nay ko biet la do loi gi .Co ai biet chi dum minh.Minh la nguoi moi chuyen qua tap dung linux nen mong moi nguoi giup do.Cam on moi nguoi nhieu
<vubuntor857> Hoac co ai o Sg co the cai dat dum minh thi tot.
<n2i> từ từ..bình tĩnh....rồi google :))
<vubuntor530> có bạn nào chạy gvim và vim để soan thao asm chưa
<vubuntor530> bạn thấy nó có khác nhau gì không?
<favadi> cơ bản là vim và gvim chả khác nhau mấy
<vubuntor530> mà chạy một chương trình asm tren gvim thì làm thế nào nhỉ?
<vubuntor530> mình không tìm thấy chữ run
 * favadi núp vì ko biết
<GeekComp> chịu thôi
<GeekComp> hỏi java còn bik
<GeekComp> asm đã đk chữ nào vô đầu đâu
<vubuntor530> bạn geekcomp biết chạy java tren ubun à
<vubuntor530> chỉ tớ với
<vubuntor530> có phải cài jdk không??...
<favadi> vubuntor530: ko có jdk lấy gì biên dịch ta
<favadi> :|
<vubuntor530> hì
<vubuntor530> vậy cài jdk như bt à
<vubuntor530> nhưng mà còn enviroment variable có phải thay doi duong dan khong?
<vubuntor530> nhu trong win thi phai path lai phan enviroment varialbe
<vubuntor530> ban chi cho minh nhung buoc chinh chay java trong ubu voi
<favadi> .g how to install jdk ubuntu
<bkphenny> favadi: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Linux Install Sun Java Development Kit ( JDK ) and Java Runtime Environment ( JRE ) (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<favadi> vubuntor530: cài cái sun-java6-jdk
<vubuntor530> hix
<vubuntor530> cai file jdk.exe minh khong cai ra duoc
<vubuntor530> hinh nhu khong cai duoc theo cach bt
<vubuntor530> minh click vao do no khong chay
<favadi> vubuntor530: :|
<favadi> !faq
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/FAQ
<bksupybot> Title: Những câu hỏi thường gặp – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<favadi> vubuntor530: bạn đọc xong mớ này đi đã nhé
<GeekComp> săc mía
<GeekComp> ubuntu cài .exe
<vubuntor031> Có bạn nào biết dùng Empathy để vào #ubuntu-vn không?
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> không biết
<geminious> empathy ko xìa đc irc
<geminious> xài
<n2i> chỉ biết là đang dùng nó để viết những dòng này
<t8ax> vào account -> add -> IRC chọn serv freenode.net
<geminious> :-?
<geminious> có à :))
 * t8ax fắc geminious
<GeekComp> bệnh
<geminious> =))
<GeekComp> Empathy mà ko vô đk á
<t8ax> gét empathy chỗ nó ít emoticons thôi :D
<GeekComp> tên nào chém thía
<vubuntor031> mình đã cài gói empathy-idle gì đó rồi nhưng không biết cấu hình
<n2i> không cần cài gói gì hết
<n2i> vào là chém thôi
<vubuntor031> Please help me!
<vubuntor530> ban oi
<vubuntor530> minh cai xong jdk roi
<vubuntor530> ma lam the nao cai tiep eclipse vay
<geminious> software center
<geminious> search Eclipse
<vubuntor031> Ừ thì gói này mặc định bên trong U10.10 rồi
<geminious> ko thì www.eclipse.org
<vubuntor530> n o thong bao la failed to create virtual machine
<vubuntor530> n o thong bao la failed to create the jav virtual machine
<vubuntor530> n o thong bao la failed to create the java virtual machine
<geminious> cài nốt gói jre vào
<vubuntor031> Ok để mình thử
<geminious> ơ ko bảo bạn 031 đâu nhé
<geminious> :))
<geminious> bạn 530 mà
<vubuntor031> Mình không tìm thấy cái channel đâu cả
<t8ax> ko thấy thì gõ
<t8ax>  /join #ubuntu-vn
<vubuntor031> Gõ ở dòng nào vậy bạn
<t8ax> ở dòng chat
<GeekComp> dòng chat đóa
<t8ax> ko thì vào Menu -> new chat ( new channel )
<vubuntor031> Ok
<vubuntor530> ban oi
<vubuntor530> chay assembly trong gvim the nao?
<vubuntor530> ban nao chi minh voi
<GeekComp> tự mò đi
<GeekComp> hầu hết đều tự mò mà
<vubuntor031> Mình vào Chat > New Conversation > Chọn Tài khoản của mình trên IRC > Sau đó gõ /join #ubuntu-vn nhưng không thấy gì xảy ra cả.
<GeekComp> hâm à
<GeekComp> chỉ gõ #ubuntu-vn thôi
<vubuntor530> hix
<GeekComp> "/join" là ở dòng chat 1 khung chat bất kỳ
<vubuntor031> Mình cũng gõ dzậy rồi, nhưng mà không được.
<vubuntor031> Ừ để test lại
<GeekComp> dạo này sao mình hay dùng nhiều thán từ quá
<n2i> có từ này không? fsck?
<vubuntor031> OK, thanks all.
 * n2i đang điên máu với vụ cài XP, hay nói lung tung, các sn thông cảm!
<vubuntor031> Hi
<GeekComp> hehe
<GeekComp> n2i: thím cứ chăm chỉ lục lọi google nhá
 * n2i làm zề đâu?
<Maxvien> Tối lại thấy anh đông đủ ghê!
<GeekComp> mình đi ăn cơm
<GeekComp> }Maxvien
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> Maxvien:<- tay nào đây
<GeekComp> chưa nhìn cái mẹt bao giờ
<Maxvien> Dân thường thôi
<n2i> mem mới của room à? Hay là clone đêý?
<vubuntor317> HELLO
<GeekComp> tui nghĩ là clone
<vubuntor317> MOI DAY ANH OI
<vubuntor317> HIHI
<Maxvien> Mình gia nhập từ năm 2008, nhưng ít tham gia nhiều vào diễn đàn
<vubuntor317> MINH DANG CAI UBUTU MONG CAC ANH GIUP DO
<GeekComp> !ák
<ubot2> Factoid 'k' not found
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor317> OK DE CAI XONG DA CO GI EM SE HOI SAU
<GeekComp> ec. mía
<vubuntor317> BAN VAO LAU ROI CHAC RANH UBUTU LAM HA
<Maxvien> Viết chữ thường đi bạn ơi! Chữ hoa khó đọc quá.
<GeekComp> dạo này dân tình rất chi là thích chơi trò mèo đuổi chuột
<n2i> bị vờn một lần rồi nên cảnh giác
<n2i> codai2810: !
<GeekComp> kua kua
<n2i> GeekComp: cười gì?
<GeekComp> cười thím chứ cười cái giề
<codai2810> n2i: ?
<GeekComp> chả lẽ cười đồ vật
<n2i> codai2810: :)) Suýt..
 * GeekComp nhìn n2i cài xp mà muốn đạp đổ cái laptop
<vubuntor317> ủa xài xp thì sao hả trời
<GeekComp> hem sao
<n2i> codai2810: UT giải tỏa tinh thần nhỉ? :))
<vubuntor317> ùh thì còn công việc mỗi người nữa mà phải hog
<GeekComp> hiểu nhầm ý ng ta
<GeekComp> thím n2i đang chật vật boot iso xp
<n2i> :(
<vubuntor317> hihi
<codai2810> n2i: ko
<t8ax> chọn format toàn bộ ổ rồi cài lại = đĩa Win xong cài lại U là xong =))
<n2i> t8ax: xui dại thế!
<n2i> codai2810: hụt hẫng!
<vubuntor317> có ai rack được xp bản quyền ko chỉ mình với
<vubuntor317> ??????????????/
<t8ax> siêu cao thủ :d
<GeekComp> vubuntor317: kinh đây ta
<t8ax> GeekComp: trùm crack Ubuntu nè, hỏi đi
<GeekComp> hem dám hem dám
<geminious> mình có key xịn đấy bạn lấy ko
<geminious> JD3T2 QH36R X7W2W 7R3XT DVRPQ
<geminious> :))
<GeekComp> ờ hớ
 * t8ax nhìn geminious với ánh mắt ngưỡng mộ 8-)
<n2i> key này thấy ngoài quán hoài...
<GeekComp> nhìn thấy key ta lại mún cài xp
<vubuntor317> mình cũng đã thử nhiều key rồi nhưng không ổn bạn àh
<geminious> key huyền thoại :))
<GeekComp> cần cho mấy cái key nữa he,
<geminious> =))
<geminious> cài win nhiều quá nhớ cả key rồi
<t8ax> .g key Ubuntu bản quyền
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.anhhangxomonline.comze.com/2010/07/expert-pdf-6-3-pro-nhan-key-ban-quyen-mien-phi/
<GeekComp> K2KB2 BDBGV KP686 D8T7X HDMQ8
<vubuntor317> nhiều forum nói nhiều nhưng vẫn hog làm được ai làm qua rồi nhỉ
<bksupybot> Title: Expert PDF 6.3 Pro - Nhận key bản quyền miễn phí | anhhangxom(^o^)nline (at www.anhhangxomonline.comze.com)
<t8ax> vubuntor317: hỏi geminious hoặc n2i, 2 bạn này trùm Crach Key của Ubuntu đó
<geminious> 317 thế bạn muốn winxp thành bản quyển đề làm j`
<t8ax> key gì vô tay 2 bạn đấy là 5s là xong film :D
<geminious> trong khi nó đã hết support rồi
<geminious> :))
<Maxvien> ~_~
<GeekComp> nếu cài xp thì thà bạn cài 7 còn hơn
<GeekComp> kẻo như n2i, tìm mãi ko xong cách boot iso xp
<vubuntor317> khổ nỗi khách hàng vẫn còn ngần ngại với win 7 bạn àh
<geminious> uh thế bạn xài key của tớ là ngon rồi
<geminious> :|
<GeekComp> oh yeah
<geminious> JD3T2
<geminious> :|
<GeekComp> ra vậy bạn đã đi làm
<vubuntor317> người việt nam mà
<vubuntor317> được rồi để mình thử xem
<geminious> hiếm có bản winXP nào ko chơi đc key này
<geminious> :))
<GeekComp> cả key của me nữa
 * t8ax cài Ubuntu ếu có chỗ nhập key, buồn 5' :(
<GeekComp> hế hế
<t8ax> ai chỉ cho chỗ nhập key bản quyền cho Ubuntu coi :(
<GeekComp> }anyoneofus
<GeekComp> ko bik hả
<n2i> t8ax: U toàn Craked
<GeekComp> ubuntu ta crack hết từ lúc caronical mới ra
<n2i> cracked
<t8ax> móa..
<t8ax> vậy là file iso down trên trang chủ ubuntu là crack rồi à :(
<geminious> }GPL
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> hê hế
<n2i> uhm
<geminious> bot stupid tóa
<geminious> ko tìm ra kìa
<geminious> ><
<GeekComp> .g crack ubuntu
<n2i> Trang đó bị fake rồi mà
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.askstudent.com/hacking/how-to-crack-a-wep-key-using-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: How to crack a WEP key using Ubuntu | AskStudent (at www.askstudent.com)
<t8ax> để mai gửi cái mail cho mấy bố trùm Lunix
<GeekComp> ẹc mịa
<Maxvien> Hự... Hự... Dê... Hạ...
<t8ax> bảo mấy bố fải cho chỗ nhập key
<t8ax> ko thì thua kém Uyn :(
<geminious> này U server có GUI ko nhỉ
<geminious> hay chỉ toàn command
<geminious> :))
<GeekComp> winner-luser
<n2i> key phải dạng này @##$%#$%#%$#@%$CVDSFDFSGSG%^&^%*&%*TEFDSKAWR$%
<geminious> md5() là các chú đã chịu roài :))
<vubuntor317> trời trời ubuntu setup chạy cả tiếng jaay hả bà con
<geminious> đâu cần đến cái kia :))
<GeekComp> sập bẫy
<GeekComp> làm gì đến cả tiếng
<geminious> 317 cài U bản bao nhiêu
<t8ax> vubuntor317: cỡ 5 6 tiếng
<geminious> ?
<vubuntor317> 10,10
<GeekComp> phải hơn 1 ngày 1 đêm lận
<geminious> có chọn tick vào nút update ko
<geminious> ?
<t8ax> 10.10 thì fải 10 tiếng 10 ngày bạn à
<geminious> =))
<t8ax> giờ muốn bảo toàn thì fải rút dây điện ra gấp
<t8ax> kẻo tý nổ..
<vubuntor317> đừng đùa mình chứ các bạn
<geminious> nếu tick vào nút update thì phải đợi lâu hơn vì nó download cả update nữa
<vubuntor317> không bao sợ
<GeekComp> update cũng phải 200MB đấy
<vubuntor317> 200m đâu bao nhiêu mà
<vubuntor317> thế các bạn cài lâu hông
<vubuntor317> may minh dual 2.0
<geminious> tầm nửa tiếng hơn
 * GeekComp ko tick
 * n2i cài mất 2 tuần
<geminious> hay 20 phút j` đó :D
<vubuntor317> n2i quá rồi nghe thấy người mới bắt nạ jai hogt
<vubuntor317> ok tại vì chưa có tắm
<vubuntor317> làm về ngồi cố hihihih
 * t8ax mình cài chưa tới 15' :(
<t8ax> ước gì cài đc lâu như mấy bạn :))
<n2i> 10' là có U mới xài, yên tâm đê
<geminious> dual 2.0 là dual core hay core2duo
<geminious> ?
<vubuntor317> giờ nó nhảy lên 31 min 20s
<vubuntor317> dual core
<geminious> có tick vào update ko ?
<geminious> ram bn ?
<vubuntor317> mình mới cài không để ý mình chạy mặc định
<vubuntor317> 2g
<geminious> uh thế thì chắc hơi lâu
<geminious> bạn để ý đèn ổ cứng vs đèn ổ đĩa quang
<vubuntor317> cài từ lúc vào đây cả tiếng rồi đáy
<geminious> nếu vẫn thấy nó đọc ghi thì ko sao :D
<geminious> nếu thấy đứng lâu quá mà process ko nhích lên tý nào thì phải xem lại
<geminious> ;)
<vubuntor317> mình cài từ win không cài từ đĩa
<t8ax> Wubi àh :o
<geminious> ồ
<t8ax> hú hú
<geminious> wubi à
<t8ax> down lại 1G =))
<vubuntor317> là sao bạn
<t8ax> vubuntor317: ngừng đi, làm lại từ đầu đc rồi đó :D
<geminious> có phải bạn cài từ cái file tên là wubi.exe ko
<geminious> ?
<t8ax> là setup mặc định = Wubi
<t8ax> nó down lại file iso + update
<t8ax> khoảng hơn 1G đó =))
<vubuntor317> đúng rồi đấy bạn thấy bạn mình giời thiệu
<geminious> uh
<t8ax> vubuntor317: ngừng đi, cài lại từ đầu
<vubuntor317> giờ mình phải làm sao
<t8ax> cài = usb cho lành
<geminious> à
<geminious> bạn chưa phân vùng đĩa riêng cho U đúng ko
<vubuntor317> vẫn các bước như trong hường dẫn vậy àh
<geminious> vẫn cài trên NTFS với cả các thứ đúng ko ?
<vubuntor317> đứng jaayj ổ c mình còn du 29g mình cho nó xài 10g
<t8ax> nói chung hơn 1 tiếng thì chắc chắn là Wubi đang down lại cái ISO
<vubuntor317> đúng rồi
<geminious> uh
<vubuntor317> bạn hướng dẫn tiếp cho mình đi
 * t8ax bữa cài = down update chưa tới 40' :)
<vubuntor317> mới chơi u chưa có rõ
<geminious> thế thì wubi nó tự đông download file iso của Ubuntu
<geminious> nên bạn phải mất thêm thời gian download 700MB nữa
<geminious> kèm theo mấy cái update chắc thêm 200MB
<geminious> còn nếu bạn cài từ đĩa thì ko phải down j`
<n2i> ốm đi!
<geminious> nhanh hơn
<vubuntor317> đúng rồi nó đang download bạn ah
<geminious> uh thế bạn đợi đi
<geminious> kiểm tra đường truyền nhé
<geminious> ;)
<t8ax> http://img2-photo.apps.zing.vn/upload/original/2010/11/29/19/22/1291033320990072581_574_574.jpg
<vubuntor317> không sao chứ
<t8ax> hot vkl =))
<geminious> ko sao
<geminious> đang down thôi
<geminious> chưa cài là chưa sao
<geminious> :))
<geminious> nếu cần thiết thì bạn lấy IDM ra
<geminious> vào www.ubuntu.org
<geminious> down trực tiếp file iso vào
<geminious> IDM nó chiếm đường truyền down nhanh hơn :))
<geminious> xong ghi ra đĩa
<geminious> cài từ đĩa vào cũng được
<vubuntor317> down xong đẩy lại vào source của nó hả bạn
<geminious> tạo ổ ảo chạy cái đĩa ý
<geminious> nó cũng có wubi
<vubuntor317> cài từ đĩa thì mất nhiều thời gian hog ban
<geminious> nhanh hơn là ngồi down
<t8ax> 15' :)
<vubuntor317> ok
<vubuntor317> mình làm liền
<t8ax> down ISO = IDM gần 30'
<t8ax> ghi ra USB mất 2'
<geminious> tuỳ đường truyền :))
<t8ax> cài Ubuntu hết 15'
<t8ax> => 47' ;)
<t8ax> xong mai làm lại 4 5 lần cái 15' =))
<geminious> thật :))
<geminious> cài U mình phải cài lại mấy lần :))
<t8ax> chuẩn ;)
<geminious> mỗi lần cài học được tỷ cái mới =))
<t8ax> nói chung buồn buồn là cài lại
<GeekComp> hơ hơ
<GeekComp> tay chân nó ko ngủ yên
<geminious> .g Kate Perry Firework
<bkphenny> geminious: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QGJuMBdaqIw
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Katy Perry - Firework (at www.youtube.com)
<geminious> hay qua la hay
<geminious> nãy h nghe bài này
<geminious> :X
<GeekComp> oh yeah
<GeekComp> công nhận cũng hay
<n2i> Máy mình tạch window thật rồi
<n2i> nó ếu thèm win nữa
<GeekComp> kua kua
<GeekComp> Gia đình chúng tui dzô cùng thương tiếc báo tin
<vubuntor317> các bạn cho mình link bản iso để mount đi
<GeekComp> iso gì
<GeekComp> bản gì
<vubuntor317> thi nãy bạn bảo mình mount ổ ảo
<vubuntor317> ubuntu
<geminious> à
<geminious> down iso về tạo ổ ảo
<GeekComp> mình đâu
<geminious> cài wubi
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> dễ mà
<GeekComp> bạn search Ultra ISO nhá
<GeekComp> còn file iso ubuntu
<GeekComp> bạn lên trang chủ mà tải
<vubuntor317> mình mount bản 10.10 của mình luôn được hog
<geminious> /home/geminious/HocVien.txt
<geminious> nhầm
<vubuntor317> bản 10.10 của mình là iso đấy
<GeekComp> ukm
<geminious> /home/geminious/HocVien.txt
<geminious> ặc
<geminious> sao nó ko copy
<GeekComp> thía thì mount đi
<geminious> ><
<geminious> http://www.ubuntu.com/desktop/get-ubuntu/download
<bksupybot> Title: Download | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<geminious> xem phía cuối cầu vồng nào >:)
<vubuntor317> roi ok
<vubuntor530> to khong hieu sao
<vubuntor530> to dung wine de chay mot so ung dung tren window roi
<vubuntor530> ma khi chay file setup cua devC++
<vubuntor530> no van bi bao loi la:
<RCua> lol
<vubuntor530> The file '/media/data/setup/setupprograming/devcpp-4.9.9.2_setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<geminious> chuột phải vào file ý
<geminious> properties
<geminious> vào permission
<geminious> tick vào allow executed as program
<geminious> hệ thống bảo vệ không cho các file tự exec nên bạn mới phải làm thế
<vubuntor530> oi
<vubuntor530> minh tick vao
<vubuntor530> vua tich xong no lai xoa luon
<vubuntor530> no khong cho tick vao cac cau oi
<vubuntor530> hix?
<geminious> chuột phải open with wine
<geminious> xem nào ?
<vubuntor530> cung nhu la click vao
<vubuntor530> khong duoc
<kid__1> dùng nguồn mở đê
<kid__1> devC là gì
<vubuntor530> chay C++
<kid__1> !codeblock
<ubot2> Factoid 'codeblock' not found
<kid__1> !code-block
<ubot2> Factoid 'code-block' not found
<vubuntor530> to cung thu codeblock roi
<GeekComp> 530: khuyên nên dùng gcc
<vubuntor530> khong duoc
<geminious> gcc
<vubuntor530> gcc?
<geminious> hic
<GeekComp> chắc năm nhứt hả
<geminious> ko
<geminious> nhầm
<kid__1> !gcc
<ubot2> Factoid 'gcc' not found
<kid__1> vubuntor530: sao lại không được
<vubuntor530> to click vao thi no bao loi do
<vubuntor530> The file '/media/data/setup/setupprograming/devcpp-4.9.9.2_setup.exe' is not marked as executable.  If this was downloaded or copied from an untrusted source, it may be dangerous to run.  For more details, read about the executable bit.
<vubuntor530> ro rang cai wine roi
<kid__1> ý biểu sao không dùng codeblocks
<kid__1> !codeblocks
<ubot2> Factoid 'codeblocks' not found
<vubuntor530> to cung dung ca codeblock ma
<geminious> NetBeans ;))
<vubuntor530> deu thu roi
<vubuntor530> cung bi loi y het
<vubuntor530> chua dung netbean
<geminious> dùng đi
<geminious> tập đi
<vubuntor530> vi khi cai jre no cung bao loi y het
<vubuntor530> cai jdk thi khong sao
<geminious> :-?
<vubuntor530> den khi cai jre lai keu loi vay
<vubuntor530> bo tay
<GeekComp> ???
<vubuntor530> chang chuong trinh lap trinh nao chay tren linux duoc ca
<vubuntor530> chan qua
<GeekComp> có mà
<GeekComp> python có sẵn ubuntu
<GeekComp> à nhầm
<GeekComp> ubuntu có sẵn python
<GeekComp> ;-)
<vubuntor530> cac ban xem nhung dong nay
<vubuntor530> y no noi la gi
<vubuntor530> Software in Ubuntu needs to be "executable" (sometimes called "trusted"), both in the sense that the software is a program, and that it is marked as an "executable file" via file permissions. Normal software is available for installation via the Software Center; this is the primary source of software in Ubuntu.  Files downloaded from other locations are not marked as "executable" since they did not get installed via a trusted sof
<vubuntor530> software will fail. The primary reason for blocking this software is to help unsuspecting users avoid malware (i.e. malicious software like trojan horses, worms, and viruses).  Ubuntu Policy requires that software not marked as executable not be runnable. One of the most common ways this happens is by having a package ship a .desktop file for a MimeType which executes the target file (.EXE, .JAR, etc). This is not allowed unless 
<C4NoC> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor530> troi
<RCua> dùng gedit code rồi biên dịch tay cũng được
<RCua> có sao
<kingofmakai> chào các thím
<rmrf> RCua: hình như bạn kia toàn cài mấy cái đó bằng file exe ~.~
 * n2i dùng XP có hồi thấy ức chế quá
<GeekComp> thím chào con
<RCua> đây không phải voz nhé :-\
<RCua> rmrf: cool
<n2i> thím qua vnluser đê! :))
<kingofmakai> thím n2i đâu?
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> nãy giờ không thấy thím đâu
<kingofmakai> tủi thân đang định chuồn
<n2i> nóng thế
<n2i> làm sao để share thư mục trong window xp?
<GeekComp> share xp vs linux trong forum có mà
<kingofmakai> sao không join được vnluser nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> :-?
<n2i> không
<n2i> share thôi là được rồi
<GeekComp> chuột phaitr
<n2i> để tí boot qua net từ nó
<GeekComp> chọn tab share gì gì ấy
<GeekComp> rồi nhấn Do gì gì ấy
<n2i> nó ếu cho share
<GeekComp> chả nhớ
<GeekComp> quen mẹ linux rồi
<GeekComp> không nhớ bố win nữa
<GeekComp> sao ko cho
<GeekComp> cho tất
<GeekComp> xp dễ share nhất
<GeekComp> mò đi
<n2i> cho tất là sao?
<n2i> hắn không cho, nó bảo copy vào thư mục share trong document
<n2i> ặc
<GeekComp> nó có hiện ra dấu tick ko
<t8ax> UT đê
<kingofmakai> chuột phải
<GeekComp> ko khoái cái thể loại FPS
<kingofmakai> sharing and sercure center
<n2i> thích mớ FPS
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> hay chuột phải
<n2i> kingofmakai: đang nói vista à?
<kingofmakai> properties >> Sharing
<kingofmakai> sau đó phải tick vào i under stand the... gì gì đó
<t8ax> UT đi thím n2i
<t8ax> nhanh
<t8ax> mấy thím kia vô UT nào
<n2i> ôi mợ, ếu có gì
<GeekComp> thím ko chơi
<GeekComp> pé nào chơi thì chơi
<n2i> thôi, UT khỏi stress
<n2i> ức chế với mớ win này lắm rồi!
<kingofmakai> xp chứ
<kingofmakai> n2i: chưa dùng vista bao giờ
<vubuntor619> Alo, mình vừa nâng cấp ubuntu, sau đó thì flash trên website ko chạy đc nữa
 * kingofmakai nhảy thẳng từ xp lên win7
<n2i> kingofmakai: ok rồi, mới setup network lại
<kingofmakai> giữa chừng chuyển sang linux
<geminious> vào plugin của FF xem plugin thế nào rồi
<geminious> ko thì chuyển sang chrome mà xài
<n2i> reboot phát, check lại co đúng là máy mình không boot được usb nưa hay ko
<kingofmakai> vào ubuntu software center
<kingofmakai> edit >> repository
<vubuntor619> lỗi libgcflashplayer.so
<kingofmakai> edit >> software source
<vubuntor619> the following plug-in carshed....libgcflashplayer.so
<kingofmakai> uầy
<vubuntor619> lỗi nó ghi thế
<kingofmakai> thế thì ấn F5 tải lai trang đi
<vubuntor619> f5 lại trang xong vẫn thế
<vubuntor619> sau khi update xong bi thế :((
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> có bác nào update compiz lên bản 0.9.0 chưa nhỉ?
<vubuntor619> bizo phải làm sao.....tất cả là do update ubuntu :((
<GeekComp> ta update hết rồi
<kingofmakai> sao add cái repo của compiz team vào, upgrade compiz thì nó bắt remove compiz-plugins-extra
<GeekComp> có bị sao đâu
<GeekComp> thì cứ remove
<kingofmakai> uầy
<n2i|Away> vừa boot usblive fedora xong, ok cả
<GeekComp> hề hề
<kingofmakai> remove xong compiz xấu lắm
<n2i|Away> khốn nạn mớ đồ của M$
<GeekComp> oài
<vubuntor619> pizo làm sao sửa đc cái lỗi flash ý.
<GeekComp> hết cách
<GeekComp> bạn remove cái crash đi
<GeekComp> tải lại
<GeekComp> xem đk hông
<kingofmakai> GeeekComp: làm sao để cài cái plugin tuyết rơi
<kingofmakai> :D
<GeekComp> me hông có cài
<GeekComp> .g plugin tuyết rơi compiz
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2073
<bksupybot> Title: cài thêm rất nhiều hiệu ứng cho compiz! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> đóa
 * Nam_Son làm sao cài oracle EE trên Ubuntu vậy mọi người
<GeekComp> .g oracle on ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://wiki.oracle.com/page/Installing+Oracle+on+Debian+%2F+Kubuntu+%2F+Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Installing Oracle on Debian / Kubuntu / Ubuntu - Oracle Wiki (at wiki.oracle.com)
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: bản EE khác bản full:( máy tớ làm sao cài nổi bản full
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> em kém anh 4 tuổi lận đóa
<Nam_Son> hướng dẫn bằng TA có hiểu ji đâu
<GeekComp> à nhầm
<GeekComp> 3 tuổi thôi
<Nam_Son> phải cài trên Win thì ok quá dễ cài trên U mới chua
<GeekComp> để e thử
<Nam_Son> :-/cài bản full vô là máy chạy như rùa đó lúc đó đừng có la
<GeekComp> thì e thử oracle ee mà
<GeekComp> ố kề
<GeekComp> .g oracle ee on ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://t-a-w.blogspot.com/2007/11/installing-oracle-10g-enterprise.html
<bksupybot> Title: taw's blog: Installing Oracle 10g Enterprise Edition on Ubuntu 7.10 gutsy gibbon (at t-a-w.blogspot.com)
<GeekComp> nhanh gọn nhẹ toàn câu lệnh nhá
<Nam_Son> apt-get install libaio1
<Nam_Son> http://forums.oracle.com/forums/thread.jspa?threadID=1077139&tstart=0
<bksupybot> Title: OTN Discussion Forums : Installing Oracle 11g R2 on Ubuntu ... (at forums.oracle.com)
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> cái này vừa mới vừa dễ
<GeekComp> cài ngon ơ còn gì
<GeekComp> khỏi lằng nhằng
<Nam_Son> :-/đọc kỹ lại đi
<Nam_Son> nó vẫn còn vướng 1 số lỗi đó
<GeekComp> mải để ý đoạn sau
<GeekComp> hm
<GeekComp> em chịu rồi
<GeekComp> nhìn cái đống search mà muốn nản
<Nam_Son> :-/hehe chưa ji đã nản rồi
<Nam_Son> xài win tốn 15 phút
<Nam_Son> ubuntu tốn 1 ngày để mò^^
<GeekComp> em chịu thoai
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: còn học PT à
<GeekComp> vâng\
<vubuntor022> Mấy anh ơi!
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: lớp 12
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> em tưởng anh biểu học PTIT
<vubuntor022> Ờm, em cài U ngon lành cành đào, ok hết cả rồi!
<GeekComp> em học pê tít
<Nam_Son> :-/pê tít là ji
<GeekComp> anh trong Nam à?
<vubuntor022> Nhưng tình hình là giờ cần cài lại window, hỏi phải làm sao?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor022: oh vậy chúc mừng
<Nam_Son> uhm ở cần thơ
<GeekComp> 022 cung há»· a
<GeekComp> PTIT là HVCNBCVT
 * _Tux_ đá đít Nam_Son 
<GeekComp> ẹc
<Nam_Son> !bg |vubuntor022
<ubot2> vubuntor022: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor022> khôn có cdrom, không boot được usb
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: đọc đi
<_Tux_> mình đề xuất cả cách cài
<_Tux_> không cần 2 cái đó
<_Tux_> :)
 * _Tux_ chơi vãi =))
<vubuntor022> vậy làm sao?
 * Nam_Son lấy hột quẹt đốt nilon nhỏ mắt _Tux_
<GeekComp> bạn chịu khó đọc wiki nha
 * _Tux_ quệt quệt mắt
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: tức là kiểu gì
<GeekComp> ko hiểu hãy lên đây hỏi típ
<_Tux_> cứ đúng hướng dẫn
<_Tux_> là cài được hết
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor022> oài, muốn cài win mờ
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: có tài liệu nó hướng dẫn oracle trên U ko?
 * _Tux_ cài Win :(
<vubuntor022> uhm
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: gúc đê
<_Tux_> thiếu giề
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: đây là Ubuntu-VN
<_Tux_> sao lại support cài win là sao ?
<vubuntor022> ờm, nhưng mà mình xài U nên cũng liên quan chứ
<_Tux_> qua bên diễn đàn Windows VN mà hỏi chớ
 * Nam_Son đá đít _Tux_ thấy ghét
 * _Tux_ không liên quan
<vubuntor022> chưa bao giờ sang đó cả
<GeekComp> tên Tux tưởng em sinh năm 92 kaka
 * _Tux_ chịu
<t8ax> cho ku _Tux_ tấm này chơi ;))
<_Tux_> GeekComp: hehe anh nhìn profile của chú thôi ;))
<Nam_Son> trời
 * Nam_Son miễn có gió là t8ax xuất hiện
<vubuntor022> có khi nào tại U mà win không cài được? :))
<GeekComp> thì lên đóa lừa tình
 * t8ax phủi phủi bụi vô mặt Nam_Son rồi đọc báo tiếp
<GeekComp> em sinh tháng 11 lại còn thiếu tháng
<t8ax> vubuntor022: hỏi cái kiểu ấy thì ếu ai rãnh trả lời đâu :D
<Nam_Son> vubuntor022: tùy cách phân vùng của bạn thôi
<GeekComp> nên học muộn 1 năm
<t8ax> sang Ubuntu hỏi cách cài Uyn
<t8ax> bệnh thì chừa lại ít cho ng` ta đc nằm viện với
<Nam_Son> :-/hix bây giờ chẳng biết xài oracle làm sao trên U nửa
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor022> ếu biết sao chứ máy họ thì ok cả, riêng máy mình cài loay hoay mãi không được
<Nam_Son> bên win thì ok bên đây chịu
<t8ax> thế thì tự hỏi lại bản thân mình
<vubuntor022> fsck t8ax
<t8ax> trong đây đa phần có ai dùng WIn, cài Win đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor022: KHÔNG
<t8ax> ( ụ mớ tình nghi ku này là n2i ) =))
<Nam_Son> t8ax xạo ông cũng đang xài win 7 chớ đâu
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> lol
 * _Tux_ bóp cổ t8ax phản động
<Nam_Son> lừa tình à
<GeekComp> t8ax: nghi giống mềnh thía
<t8ax> hấp diêm đê
<Nam_Son> là thím ấy chớ ai
<t8ax> thấy hỏi 1 2 câu là nghi rồi =))
 * _Tux_ cắt trym n2i 
 * _Tux_ cũng nghi
<GeekComp> kaka
<_Tux_> vì thấy ngoan cố
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> người mới mà"vubuntor022: fsck t8ax"
<n2i> ho ho
<t8ax> ko có Cd Room, ko có USB boot =))
<_Tux_> n2i: tốt nhất là
<_Tux_> kmn Windoof
<t8ax> kiếm nguyên nửa cái Việt Nam có mình n2i =))
<t8ax> lolz
<n2i> dkm Æ°indoof
<GeekComp> thím này lừa tính nhưng toàn dễ nhận
<Nam_Son> >:oko ai giúp tớ vụ oracle à:(
<n2i> hơ, không hỏi chuyện cài win, mà lên đây tám không thì còn lâu mới nhận ra nhá :))
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: gg mà lị
<t8ax> hô hô
<t8ax> có 1 cách cài Uyn cho n2i
<t8ax> cài = HDD ;)
<Nam_Son> gg đọc rồi cài mãi ko được :(
<Nam_Son> n2i: sử dụng máy ảo đi
<n2i> t8ax: làm ăn được không?
<t8ax> cho 1 cái NTFS rồi extra cái iso ra, chạy file exe
<n2i> Nam_Son: lag lắm
<t8ax> còn chạy exe = cách nào thì mình ếu biết =))
<n2i> t8ax: làm sao chạy trong U được? lol
<t8ax> lúc reboot chọn boot là HDD =))
<Nam_Son> cấu hình máy như thế nào mà sợ lag
<Nam_Son> tôi cài winxp
<Nam_Son> sử dụng access 2003
<t8ax> chứ giờ
<t8ax> tam khoái
<Nam_Son> VB.net 2005
<t8ax> 1 là Đĩa
<t8ax> 2 là USB
<n2i> Nam_Son: bình thường không sao, bữa ni cái chi cũng lag
<t8ax> 3 là HDD
<Nam_Son> để làm cái niên luận
<t8ax> bác bị liệt cả 3
<Nam_Son> làm xong niên luận
<n2i> người quay lắm với nó cũng lag luôn rồi
<Nam_Son> xóa máy ảo luôn:D
<t8ax> ếu có trym thì còn có bướm, ko có bướm còn lỗ kia để thông..
<t8ax> bác thì cái nào cũng kín mít
<t8ax> giờ trách ai =))
<n2i> ờ, hoàn cảnh
<t8ax> ra tiệm đê
<t8ax> bảo
<t8ax> anh ơi cài em cái Win XP
<t8ax> mà nói trc em ếu có 3 thứ kể trên =))
<n2i> nó choảng từ trong nhà ra đường luôn á
<t8ax> có cách nào chạy file exe của ISO win thì coi như khả quan ;)
<n2i> đang ngồi máy thằng cùng phòng, XP, nhìn mà ức chế
<n2i> không boot được mới là chớ
<t8ax> nếu nó nhận
<Nam_Son> dã man quá cài oracle mà câu lệnh nhiều quá:(
<n2i> chỉ cho cái usb đó rồi mà vẫn không boot
<t8ax> thì nó ghi vô cái ỗ NTFS đó
 * Nam_Son sỉu
<t8ax> rồi nó boot = cái HDD NTFS đó
<t8ax> coi như cài đc
<t8ax> :D
<t8ax> ko thì còn 1 cách
<_Tux_> GHOST
<t8ax> dùng bản
<_Tux_> =))
<t8ax> Ubuntu mà của mấy thằng Trung Quốc
<t8ax> giao diện XP =))
<GeekComp> ẹc
<t8ax> Luna gì gì đấy
<n2i> _Tux_: đang tính đến đây
<t8ax> lừa tình ông thầy
<Nam_Son> n2i: :-/xài mini xp là ko bị lag
<n2i> t8ax: cái vb nó có lừa được đâu
<_Tux_> n2i: được
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor628> alo
<t8ax> thì giả bộ hí hí hoáy hoáy
<vubuntor628> :D
 * _Tux_ đi tải warez
<t8ax> ổng thấy thì cho ổng coi Desktop
<t8ax> xong bật Compiz lên xoay 1 vòng cho ổng ngất =))
<vubuntor628> bạn nào cho mình hỏi tí
<n2i> chắc thế
<n2i> :(
<vubuntor628> sao vote phương án làm áo
<t8ax> bởi zậy làm gì thì làm
<vubuntor628> p.a 3 được 75%
<t8ax> chừa lại 1 ít con đường cho Uyn sống ;)
<vubuntor628> nhầm
<vubuntor628> p.a 2 được 75%
<t8ax> tuyệt chủng Uyn giờ muốn nó sống lại thì.. :D:D hehe
<vubuntor628> sau cuối cùng lại làm p.a 3
<vubuntor628> sao lại thế nhỉ :(
<n2i> fsck window, fsck windoof!
<vubuntor628> à lố
<_Tux_> clgt >
<t8ax> vubuntor628: liên lạc với ng` làm áo hỏi đê
<t8ax> có sđt đó :D
<vubuntor628> èo
<vubuntor628> định hỏi trên này cho nhanh
<n2i> room này còn ai xài win không?
<vubuntor628> có
<vubuntor628> đang dùng xp đây
<n2i> ai? ra khỏi room ngay!
<vubuntor628> mềnh đây
 * _Tux_ đi xin OP kick ai hỏi XP
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor628> kick hộ cái @.@
<vubuntor628> :))
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> lol
 * n2i : Super Anti Windoof!
<n2i>  :))
<GeekComp> sặc
 * RCua không anti cái gì cả, nhưng topic thế nào thì bàn thế nấy
<RCua> không nói trệch chủ đề
<n2i> Bình tĩnh! :)) /me đùa
<vubuntor181> cho em hoi khi ro cau lenh trong terminal muon xuong dong thi lam cach nao?
<vubuntor181> co a tra loi dum e k?
<RCua> muốn xuống dùng là sao?
<codai2810> enter =))
<RCua> bấm enter?
<vubuntor181> xuong mot dong do
<RCua> nếu muốn 1 cái kéo dài vào dòng thì dùng cái này \
<RCua> '\'
<RCua> 1 lệnh kéo dài vào dòng
<vubuntor181> e nhan enter la no ra mot cau lenh moi a
<RCua> khi đó cái xuống dòng sẽ coi như một khoảng trắng
<_Tux_> vubuntor181: nghe sn RCua nói chưa
<_Tux_> gõ \
<_Tux_> \0xxx
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor181> go \ roi sao nua
<vubuntor057> giờ mới biết
<_Tux_> vubuntor181: rồi gõ tiếp
<RCua> thì gõ tiếp
<_Tux_> :)
 * Nam_Son nỗi khùng
<vubuntor057> có quy định ko được dùng xp và IRC à
<vubuntor057> :(
<vubuntor181> thank
<RCua> không, xả láng, nhưng chủ đề bàn tới thì chỉ nên xoay quanh ubuntu/linux/phần mềm nguồn mở
<Nam_Son> cài này giờ mấy trăm câu lệnh mới biết mình cài lộn cấu hình của amd :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor057: <- định lấy gạch xây nhà hả
<vubuntor057> :(
<vubuntor057> nãy mềnh có làm gì đâu mà kick
<t8ax> "vubuntor628: kick hộ cái @.@"
<t8ax> nhờ thì RCua làm, ko cám ơn giờ vô trách :|
<vubuntor057> trước đó ai đã dọa kick khi mình bảo đang dùng XP
<vubuntor057> ?
 * n2i không bình luận! :))
<GeekComp> hế hế
<RCua> dunno, ai thích kick thì mình kick hộ cũng được
<Nam_Son> >:omấy pác cãi nhau làm tôi buồn ngủ quá
<vubuntor057> <n2i> room này còn ai xài win không? <vubuntor628> có <vubuntor628> đang dùng xp đây <n2i> ai? ra khỏi room ngay! <vubuntor628> mềnh đây * _Tux_ đi xin OP kick ai hỏi XP <n2i> :)) <vubuntor628> kick hộ cái @.@
<vubuntor057> log còn ghi rõ nhé
<t8ax> làm đơn kiện đi
<vubuntor057> :|
 * RCua chỉ đọc câu cuối
<RCua> già rồi, ngại đọc dài lắm
<vubuntor057> hờ hờ
<vubuntor057> kick t8ax hộ mềnh cái
<t8ax> lol =))
<Nam_Son> :-[tôi cũng đang xài winxp nà
<vubuntor057> :))
<Nam_Son> nhưng mà trên máy ảo=))
<vubuntor057> à mà cho hỏi
<vubuntor057> sao mình ko đổi tên được nhỉ
<vubuntor057> vào IRC cái
<vubuntor057> nó gán cái tên đang dùng luôn
<vubuntor057> @.@
<RCua> lúc log vào có lựa chọn nick đấy
<vubuntor927> trước có ô để gõ nick vào
<vubuntor927> giờ thì chỉ thấy mỗi dòng
<vubuntor927> "To connect to freenode IRC and join channel #ubuntu-vn as vubuntor927 click 'Connect'."
<vubuntor927> và cái ô Capchar thôi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor927 dùng "/nick <tên nick>
<haily> thanks
<haily> được rồi
<haily> :))
<haily> vẫn chưa kick hồ mình bạn t8ax nhỉ
<n2i> hải ly? hải lý? Hải lỳ?
<haily> chỉ nên nói chuyện linux thôi mà
<haily> :|
<_Tux_> haily: hơ bảo vệ xong chưa anh
<_Tux_> :))
<haily> chÆ°a xong
<t8ax> lol
<haily> cái áo sao vote 75% p.a 2
<haily> mà cuối cùng lại dùng pa 3 thế chú ?
<haily> có dòng chữ "Linux for human being" đằng sau cũng đẹp mà :)
<Nam_Son> :-/buồn ngủ
<n2i> Nam_Son: ngủ đi mợ!
 * Nam_Son ai có kinh nghiệm cài oracle bản EE hướng dẫn mình với
<Nam_Son> n2i: sắp thi rồi ngủ sớm
<Nam_Son> mà 12h30 rồi sớm jề
<haily> cu Tux mày hỏi anh được câu lại trốn đâu rồi :/
<t8ax> ơ 12h30 rồi à..
<t8ax> thế mà cứ tưởng 12h rưỡi :(
<n2i> đang lấy kinh nghiệm bên vnluser í
<haily> bạn Cua thiên vị nhá =))
<haily> mãi ko thấy t8ax bị kick là thế lào =))
<GeekComp> mới học mót bên luser 36 kiểu hôn
<Nam_Son> ý lộn bản XE
<Nam_Son> chứ ko phải EE
<t8ax> chế độ quan liêu, có lót đường rồi, her her
<Nam_Son> cài EE vô chắc ọc máu
<haily> đúng là đâu đâu cũng có quan liêu @.@
<haily> :D
 * Nam_Son đá t8ax haily qua vnluser (lộn channel rồi)
<haily> đá kiểu gì thế @.@
<haily> dạy mềnh đá với Nam_Son
<haily> =,=
<_Tux_> haily: em không rõ :)
<haily> uh
<codai2810> haily: :))
<haily> chắc in kiểu p.a khó
<GeekComp> ẹc
<Nam_Son> :-/cũng muốn đặc đồng phục lắm
<haily> chắc in kiểu p.a 2 khó
<Nam_Son> nhưng tội cái ko có tiền:D
<GeekComp> em phải chờ mama chi viện
<GeekComp> mới chuyển khoản dkd
<GeekComp> giờ làm thêm ng ta chưa trả tiền
<GeekComp> ếu có xiền mua áo
<Nam_Son> http://paste.ubuntu.com/540362/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Nam_Son> sao mình cài hết những gói nó yêu cầu
<Nam_Son> nhưng nó vấn báo như vậy thì phải làm sao?
<haily> chưa biết mặt mũi U 11.04 nó ra sao T__T
 * Nam_Son ?
<Nam_Son> haily: cài đi rồi biết
<_Tux_> haily: hơ
<_Tux_> mới có 10.10 thôi
<_Tux_> 11.04 mới alpha mà
<haily> uh
<GeekComp> hình như có bản alpha mà
<haily> 10.10 thì biết rồi
<GeekComp> ẹc
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: 11.04 có bản alpha rồi^^
<haily> 11.04 alpha hình như nhiều lỗi
<GeekComp> ai thử thì thử
<haily> chưa dám cài
<GeekComp> em ko thá»­
<Nam_Son> dại gì thử:)
<haily> thôi chào cả nhà
<haily> mềnh đi ngủ
<haily> :)
<haily> toàn ông thức muộn
<haily> @.@
 * Nam_Son làm sao khắc phục lỗi này đây http://paste.ubuntu.com/540365/
<GeekComp> gói deb của pác bị sao rồi
<Nam_Son> :-(
<Nam_Son> đã cài các gói khuyên dùng
<Nam_Son> ở dùng out put đó
<Nam_Son> nhưng ko thể  chạy được:(
<n2i> bác đánh lệnh deb à?
<Nam_Son> n2i: uhm
 * Nam_Son giờ sao bây giờ?
<n2i> oải!
<n2i> bói đâu ra lệnh deb?
<Nam_Son> http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-install-linux-oracle-database-xe-server/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Linux Install Oracle Database XE Server (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<Nam_Son> ở đó đó
<n2i> từ từ..
<n2i> bác ơi, nó bảo add source vào soucre list mà
<n2i> mở file source.list ra, add cái dòng đó vào
<vubuntor095> co ai ko
<vubuntor095> em hoi ty ah
<vubuntor095> cho em hoi cai thu muc
<vubuntor095> themes, icon o cho nao a
<n2i> vubuntor095: t8ax  nhé!
<t8ax> ?
<GeekComp> hehe
<GeekComp> bạn tự search nhá
<GeekComp> search là ra ý mà
<t8ax> themes trong ~/.themes
<GeekComp> khoie cần hỏi
<t8ax> icon thì trong usr/share/icons
<vubuntor095> ~/.themes la sao a
<vubuntor095> hic em mun copy file vao do thi lam sao a
<Nam_Son> ;))
<vubuntor095> lam on ma
<GeekComp> bạn cứ gõ trong terminal là bik ngay mà
<vubuntor095> moi dung ubunt tu
<vubuntor095> yeu anh lam
<t8ax> ~/.themes
<t8ax> là nó nằm trong
<GeekComp> theme là /home/tên bạn/.thêm
<t8ax> tên của bạn
<t8ax> .themes nó ẩn
<t8ax> ấn Ctrl H là hiện hình
<vubuntor095> a
<t8ax> bạn biết My Documents trong Win ko? ~ ở đây là My Documents đó :)
<_Tux_> ôi các sn
<vubuntor095> hic may anh kia lua em
<_Tux_> bạn vubuntor095 êu rồi nè
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor095: bị _Tux _ lừa tình hả
<t8ax> :-s
 * _Tux_ cười khả ố
<Nam_Son> :D
<Nam_Son> keke
<Nam_Son> !ubot2
<ubot2> Factoid 'ubot2' not found
<Nam_Son> !ubot
<ubot2> Tôi rất thông minh, tôi sẽ cho bạn biết nhiều điều bổ ích.
<Nam_Son> =))
<t8ax> =))
<t8ax> }learn Nam_Son hấp diêm bot đêm khuya
<bksupybot> t8ax: (learn [<channel>] <key> as <value>) -- Associates <key> with <value>. <channel> is only necessary if the message isn't sent on the channel itself. The word 'as' is necessary to separate the key from the value. It can be changed to another word via the learnSeparator registry value.
<t8ax> }learn Nam_Son  as hấp diêm bot đêm khuya
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
<t8ax> }Nam_Son
<bksupybot> t8ax: "Nam_Son" : hấp diêm bot đêm khuya
<Nam_Son> t8ax: je vậy
<t8ax> ko có giề
<Nam_Son> }learn t8ax as Thật là đáng nghét khó ưa!
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: The operation succeeded.
<t8ax> lol
<Nam_Son> }t8ax |t8ax
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "t8ax" : Thật là đáng nghét khó ưa!
<Nam_Son> =))
<t8ax> fắc
<GeekComp> nghét là gì hở ạn
<C4NoC> =))
<t8ax> =))
<Nam_Son> =))sai chính tả chứ ji^^
<GeekComp> em chưa đk học tiếng này
<t8ax> }forget t8ax
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
 * t8ax đạp C4NoC, cười giề
 * n2i da tro lai
<n2i> da cai XP
<n2i> hi hi
<t8ax> ơ.. = cách nào
<t8ax> viết Tut đi
<n2i> moi toi khong danh duoc tieng viet trong pidgin
<t8ax> hướng dẫn kỹ càng
 * Nam_Son n2i đã trở lại và vẫn thất như xưa
<t8ax> kẻo sau này luser muốn dùng XP ko biết làm sao
<t8ax> "n2i đã trở lại, và đồi bại hơn xưa"
<GeekComp> thà ko động vô XP
 * Nam_Son n2i đã trở lại và vẫn thất bại như xưa
<n2i> ai giai duoc vu khong danh duoc tieng Viet trong XP thi /me tut cho :))
<C4NoC> haiz
<Nam_Son> t8ax kinh quá
<t8ax> trai làm gì có Kinh
<t8ax> n2i => Unikey
<n2i> khong xai duoc
<Nam_Son> :-/tiếng việt trong xp dễ như ăn cháo
<n2i> danh tren notepad thi ok!
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> Uyn gì hiện đại thế :|
<n2i> XP SP3 OEM for HP laptop
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<GeekComp> n2i chưa xài xp bao giờ sao
<Nam_Son> :-/bị xóa rồi à
<t8ax> =))
<n2i> da tung
<Nam_Son> }forget Nam_Son
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: The operation succeeded.
<Nam_Son> hehe
<GeekComp> }forget GeekComp
<bksupybot> GeekComp: Error: There is no such factoid.
<GeekComp> ẹc
<Nam_Son> =))
<t8ax> tính ra down = Flashgot chạy nền DTA cũng ngon ghê
<Nam_Son> mắc cười quá
<t8ax> 120mb down chưa tới 4' :)
<n2i> lờ mao, gõ được rồi!
<GeekComp> }forget GeekComp
<bksupybot> GeekComp: Error: There is no such factoid.
<n2i> trong window có chú nào kiểu không nhẩy?
<GeekComp> sao thía nhể
<n2i> cho nó làm ăn với flashgot, chắc là ko
<GeekComp> }forget GeekComp
<bksupybot> GeekComp: Error: There is no such factoid.
<t8ax> }GeekComp:
<Nam_Son> }learn t8ax as Đi ngủ  đi ngồi đó xem lầu xanh chấm mỹ hoài=))
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: The operation succeeded.
<t8ax> }GeekComp
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "t8ax" : Đi ngủ đi ngồi đó xem lầu xanh chấm mỹ hoài=))
<t8ax> n2i uyn thì dùng IDM
<t8ax> cho lành
<GeekComp> lẩu xanh chấm ớt chứ
<Nam_Son> !t8ax
<ubot2> Factoid 't8ax' not found
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> }forget t8ax
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
<Nam_Son> =))
<Nam_Son> cảnh sát chanel đi ngủ rồi
<n2i> vẫn khoái U cái vụ chỉ cần lăn chuột là làm được việc rồi
<n2i> less & more volume rất đơn giản
<n2i> oải, driver gì mà tận 55MB
<n2i> :-(
<t8ax> http://www.mediafire.com/?eyk42b5wdqofera#2 n2i vào check dùm link này coi
<bksupybot> Title: Servant.2010.DVDRip.mkv.003 (at www.mediafire.com)
<t8ax> pass là khongaibiet2004
<t8ax> coi down đc ko :(
<n2i> ok cả
<t8ax> nhập pass vô
<t8ax> down đc hôk?
<GeekComp> no
<GeekComp> ko dk
<t8ax> móa nản
<t8ax> film 4 phần
<t8ax> down 1 2 4 rồi
<t8ax> 3 ếu down đc :(
<n2i> tải được mờ
<t8ax> đc ko :(
<t8ax> sao của mình nó cứ báo Process..
<n2i> từ từ...
<n2i> đói bụng quá
<n2i> cắm cái nồi cơm thì để nó cháy mất
<n2i> ếu được òi
<t8ax> tính down film hài coi cho nó đỡ mệt
<t8ax> thôi lăn vô Liên Xô down film ết vậy :(
<n2i> ờm, khuyến khích :))
<t8ax> lâu lắm rồi chưa vào LX
<n2i> lừa tình
<GeekComp> lại XXX
<t8ax> lol
<n2i> http://download1075.mediafire.com/cx5rm1wy88dg/eyk42b5wdqofera/Servant.2010.DVDRip.mkv.003
<t8ax> vừa hù vào LX
<t8ax> giờ down đc rồi =))
<t8ax> hô hô :D
<n2i> chắc phải dọa thường xuyên
<n2i> :-D
<t8ax> good men
<n2i> film gì zề?
<GeekComp> đang xem Secret đây
<t8ax> film hài
<t8ax> bá»±a bá»±a
<t8ax> down xem trên đt
<t8ax> :)
<GeekComp> thèng bên cạnh xem My girlfriend is Cumyho
<GeekComp> thấy nó chảy nc mắt suốt
<n2i> éo biết driver làm gì mà nặng ghớm
<GeekComp> chắc là vô đoạn kết
<t8ax> film Hàn àh :|
<vubuntor436> cac anh oi
<GeekComp> yeah
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<t8ax> film Hàn nhìu bộ coi cũng đc
<vubuntor436> seo ko up anh len photobucket dc nhi
<t8ax> nhìu cái bựa quá..
<t8ax> ghét coi
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> đây là Ubuntu Forrum
<Nam_Son> vubuntor436: imgurl.com
<GeekComp> hem phải Photobucket
<vubuntor436> the co host nao up dc anh len ko
<t8ax> imgur.com
<n2i> bỏ chữ l đê Nam_Son
<t8ax> upanh.com
<t8ax> upload69.com
<t8ax> =))
<GeekComp> hem thích xem phim hàn cho lắm
<GeekComp> Tình cảm ướt át quá
<Nam_Son> ồ sorry nhớ lộn
<n2i> Nam_Son: cài được cái kia chưa?
<Nam_Son> n2i: 0k
<vubuntor436> <img src="http://i.imgur.com/NDLTM.jpg" alt="" title="Hosted by imgur.com" />
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor436> sau 5h vat lon vs cai ubuntu
<t8ax> =))
<vubuntor436> @.@
<vubuntor436> he he
<Nam_Son> lên trang chủ oracle tải file deb về cài=))
<t8ax> nhãm quá :D
<vubuntor436> oa oa
<vubuntor436> cho nao co
<GeekComp> khiếp
<t8ax> toàn bộ =))
<vubuntor436> aaaaaaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor436> DKM
<GeekComp> bạn thích giống win 7 dzậy sao
<vubuntor436> em dap dau vao tuong chet luon dey
<vubuntor436> ko han thick no trong thoi
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor436> vinh biet tat ca
<t8ax> thích trong cỡ nào?
<vubuntor436> ta di dey
<t8ax> anh chỉnh cho ku xem =))
<GeekComp> bái bai
<GeekComp> nhớ đừng lộn xuống Tô Lịch nhá
<vubuntor436> goodbye forever
<vubuntor436> oc
<vubuntor436> he he
<vubuntor436> em dey cung khon
<vubuntor436> em chon nguc con gai dam dau vao
<t8ax> thích trong suốt ko?
<vubuntor436> lon xuong to lich diem vuong no lai nem len thi bo mia
<vubuntor436> thoi
<vubuntor436> em ghet anh roi
<vubuntor436> cu thic cha dap em
<vubuntor436> bb
<vubuntor436> ngu da
<GeekComp> xi iu ờ ghến
<vubuntor436> T^T
<t8ax> đợi tý
<t8ax> coi hình này
<vubuntor436> hic
<t8ax> rồi ngủ cho ngon
<vubuntor436> o
<t8ax> http://i.imgur.com/sUuMe.jpg
<vubuntor436> the ai co theme ma tu coi la dep nhat cho em xem cai di
<GeekComp> èo
<t8ax> trong hơn còn đc
<vubuntor436> layj chua con the thif lamf viecj gif nuwax
<t8ax> lol =))
<t8ax> chỉnh đc mà
<t8ax> :|
<C4NoC> t8ax: bịnh quá
<t8ax> hù em nó chơi =))
<GeekComp> nhìn mấy cái icon thanh dock
<Nam_Son> }learn t8ax as Đi ngủ đi
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: The operation succeeded.
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<GeekComp> như kiểu máy này của 1 bé mới học Tux Paint
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "t8ax" : Đi ngủ đi
<GeekComp> hơ hớ
<t8ax> =))
<geminious> a lô
<Nam_Son> hồi chiều vô nhà sách
<GeekComp> ô la
<GeekComp> đô la
<geminious> chạy file jar ở linux thế nào ý nhỉ
<Nam_Son> thấy cuốn dạy linux
<geminious> :-SS
<Nam_Son> mừng quá
<Nam_Son> nhào vô
<geminious> lần đầu tiên build ct ở U
<GeekComp> jre
<Nam_Son> định hốt về rồi
<Nam_Son> coi lại gần 300 trang
<vubuntor593> hu hu
<GeekComp> thì seo
<GeekComp> ec
<Nam_Son> nói toàn cái gì đâu ko
<GeekComp> 300 trang toàn linh tinh chứ giề
<Nam_Son> toàn mấy cái mình đã biết=))
<GeekComp> ồ hố
<vubuntor593> em khoi dong lai thi bi man hinh trang xoa lam sao gio a
<Nam_Son> nào là pidgin
<vubuntor593> em khoi dong lai thi bi man hinh trang xoa lam sao gio a
<Nam_Son> firefox
<GeekComp> bạn đã cài những thứ gì
<GeekComp> có động vô compiz hem
<Nam_Son> đăng nhập=))
<Nam_Son> mấy cái ko cần thiết cũng viết đặng cho cuốn sách nó dầy thôi
 * n2i cài xong window cứ muốn có cái nhấn update như ubuntu :))
<GeekComp> cách tốt nhất là bạn cài lại
<Nam_Son> xém chút tiền mất tật mang hihi
<GeekComp> ều
<geminious> w7 crack update đc mà >:)
<GeekComp> tưởng bác mua về rồi
<Nam_Son> n2i: window có autoupdate mà
<geminious> cài đc cả soft của m$ luôn :))
<GeekComp> để em chúc mừng
<vubuntor593> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Cristal+Applecore?content=133575
<bksupybot> Title: Cristal Applecore GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<n2i> nhưng cũng lâu bỏ xừ
<GeekComp> cái win 7
<GeekComp> sau khi crack
<GeekComp> suốt ngày update
<GeekComp> mịa
<geminious> hình như jdk với jre bi h nó thay hết thành open jdk rồi thì phải :|
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> là nó đó
<geminious> ừ ha
<GeekComp> chậc chậc
<GeekComp> bạn là ng lúc nãy hỏi thư mục theme ở đâu đúng hem
<vubuntor593> da
<geminious> chắc là tai nạn khi cài theme r :))
<GeekComp> bạn đã làm đúng hướng dẫn trong web chưa
<GeekComp> mịa cái hướng dẫn gì mà như Anh pha Latin
<geminious> ồ thì ra openjdk là JavaSE7 :))
<geminious> thảo nào  có nghe nói mà tìm ko ra
<GeekComp> mịa cuối hướng dẫn là
<GeekComp> Sorry no English!
<GeekComp> bó tay
<GeekComp> mịa
<geminious> tiếng j` vậy
<GeekComp> bố ai hỉu
<GeekComp> anh dịch cho em cái
<GeekComp> Abrir gnome-color-chooser y desde esta aplicación habilitar en Motores todos a Murrine, en preferencias de cada item marcar las dos opciones de habilitación de RGBA.
<GeekComp> ko bik tiếng Pháp
<GeekComp> chả bik chữ gì Latin'
<geminious> à =))
<geminious> nó là tiếng tây ban nha đó :">
<GeekComp> èo
<GeekComp> mình đoán đúng
<geminious> gần giống tiếng bồ :">
<GeekComp> Latin
<geminious> hồi trc twitter vs 1 em venezuela
<geminious> em ý chỉ cho tiếng này rồi
<geminious> :))
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> bác siu nhân ghê
<GeekComp> vênzuela
<geminious> con bé ý nó học ở mỹ
<geminious> người vene thôi
<GeekComp> sợ
<geminious> bọn trẻ con nc ngoài đứa nào cũng biết 2 3 tiếng
<geminious> :-SS
<GeekComp> em sợ
<GeekComp> em chả bik cái chữ mẹ gì
<GeekComp> ngoài tiếng trung vs tiếng việt
<geminious> ồ
<geminious> du học ở bên tàu à
<geminious> ;))
<GeekComp> đá ít Tiếng Anh
<GeekComp> hơm
<GeekComp> ông em nhà Nho
<GeekComp> nên bắt các cháu học chữ Hán
 * n2i đang tải UT cho win, lười qua U copy sang quá
<GeekComp> đâm ra riết cái món này
<geminious> :))
<GeekComp> mịa ơi
<GeekComp> backtrack mới
<geminious> n2i: UT cho U làm soa chạy đc win
<GeekComp> n2i: hâm roài
<GeekComp> làm gì có exe mà đòi chạy
<GeekComp> bắn CF cho đỡ ghiền
<geminious> máy mình nó chậm hay java nó chậm sẵn nhỉ
<geminious> :-?
<n2i> ôi bợm
<GeekComp> java thường chậm
<geminious> bấm mở file một lúc nó mới nhảy ra
<n2i> tải torren về có cả cho ba chú U + Win +MAC mờ
<GeekComp> em load cái jdownload mãi mới ra
<geminious> uh đúng r` JD thì chậm vô đối :))
<geminious> n2i: oo thế à
<geminious> để vào win xem file chạy của UT là j`
<GeekComp> n2i: bác bik cái soft nào torrent ngon ko
<geminious> utorrrent =))
<n2i> chịu
<GeekComp> ều
<GeekComp> u bên win mà
<n2i> hôm trước xài transmissions thôi
<geminious> transmission là ok rồi
<GeekComp> lại transmission
<geminious> torrent ngon hay ko là tùy thuộc vào seeder vs tracker
<geminious> ngày trc mình trùm down film torrent
<geminious> xong chán quá xóa hết r
<GeekComp> có tài khoản nào ngon hem??
<geminious> chả cần acc đâu
<GeekComp> down ké
<geminious> mấy cái film nổi nổi ở rạp
<geminious> thì cứ torrentz mà táng
<GeekComp> em ít động vô cái torrent
<GeekComp> nên thấy mình gà mónquá
<geminious> cứ tìm ở torrentz vs piratebay ý
<geminious> tz thì nó chỉ link down sang các trang torrent khác
<geminious> nhg nó lại cho thêm link tracker
<GeekComp> trước search cái Orochi Z torrent
<GeekComp> mãi chẳng ra
<GeekComp> bực mình ếu chơi nữa
<geminious> :))
<geminious> torrent phải kiên trì
<geminious> có mấy thằng seed tốc độ cao cho mình
<geminious> xong đến 90% nó out mất
<geminious> ngậm ngùi chờ đợi
<geminious> :))
<n2i> máy mình nó dị ứng Win hay sao ấy
<kid__> nửa đêm mà vẫn ngồi chém gió:\
<geminious> n2i:  sao thế
<GeekComp> mấy lần bị vậy rồi
<n2i> mỗi khi cài XP là nó rú ầm ầm
<GeekComp> ẹc
<n2i> thương cái CPU quá
<GeekComp> vỗ tay
<geminious> :-?
<geminious> down hwmonitor về đi
<GeekComp> cắm cái tản nhiệt tự chế vô
<geminious> xem quạt vs cpu thế nào
<n2i> ợ, thế mà cài U thì mượt
<n2i> 15' ok hết
<n2i> VKL thật
<geminious> vBB bản null với bản patch khác j` nhau nhỉ
<GeekComp> có
<GeekComp> null crack sẵn
<GeekComp> patch thì phải lấy key
<GeekComp> key này có sẵn oy
<geminious> oh
<geminious> thôi cứ null mà chơi
<geminious> hic chuyển host đến mệt
<GeekComp> host giề
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> đừng nói vs em là byethost megabyet nhá
 * n2i tình hình là phải cài lại grub2 cho U zòi
<geminious> ko =))
<geminious> host trả tiền
<GeekComp> chả cài lại
<geminious> ai chơi mấy cái kia
<GeekComp> hế hế
<GeekComp> thế mà dân tình vẫn vô chơi mấy cái kia
<geminious> ngày trc có cái server CS với cái 4rum
<geminious> có ông anh ở VDC thầu nguyên cho 1 server
<geminious> nhg bi h công ty đang kiểm tra nên phải chuyển 4rum ra ngoài
<geminious> :-<
<GeekComp> kua kua
<GeekComp> thì bác cứ back up thoai
<GeekComp> khi nào kiểm tra xong
<GeekComp> lại restore
<geminious> cứ dự tính xa thôi
<geminious> vs cả tiền chùa
<geminious> nên ko ngại mua host :">
<GeekComp> ecj
<GeekComp> ước gì em đk như anh ấy
<geminious> hnay mua host thấy chúng nó có chính sách đại lý
<geminious> ko biết mình có nên làm ko nhỉ
<geminious> :-?
<GeekComp> tùy thoai
<geminious> chả biến bán có ma nào mua ko =))
<GeekComp> cái đấy tự pác tính
<geminious> lỗi vốn thì chết
<GeekComp> bán cho những ai mí đk
<geminious> rao vặt mua bán =))
<geminious> thấy cũng ko ổn đầu ra lắm
<GeekComp> sặc
<GeekComp> mà nhìu tiền
<GeekComp> sao ko xài mịa nó vbb bản quyền
<GeekComp> còn null niếc nàm chi
<geminious> mà null chạy trên host tử tế có sao ko nhỉ :-SS
<GeekComp> chả sao
<geminious> chỉ sợ bị report :))
<GeekComp> hêf
<GeekComp> cái đấy thì em chịu
<GeekComp> chưa thử bao giờ
<GeekComp> .g vbb null on paid-hosting
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.webhostingtalk.com/showthread.php?t=126968
<bksupybot> Title: WHT Server(s)? - Web Hosting Talk (at www.webhostingtalk.com)
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> nó ra cái chóe gì đây
<n2i> sâu khi cài win xong + mớ driver, việc đầu tiên là cài UT :)
<GeekComp> hm
<GeekComp> sao mấy bố thích FPS thía
<n2i> đâu biết, cũng ưa chiến thuật mà
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-07
<vubuntor479> cac ban huong dan minh cai bo go trong ubnutu voi
<vubuntor479> ???????????????
<vubuntor479> :)
<vubuntor479> moi nguoi ngu chua jay ha
<vubuntor479> jay het di nao
<vubuntor516> alo co ai biet cach cai 2 con server ubuntu chay cung 1 port 21 va cung 1 port 80 cho web kg ?
<vubuntor479> alo cho hoi minh moi cai ubuntu khoi dong may co nhac nhung vao trong khong nghe nhac duoc
<vubuntor479> cac ban co the gui cho minh it soft thong dung cua ubuntu hog
<vubuntor479> help me ?
<vubuntor516> ai biet cach cai 2 con server ubuntu chay cung 1 port 21 va cung 1 port 80 cho web kg ?
<vubuntor516> ai biet cach CONFIG 2 con server ubuntu chay cung 1 port 21 va cung 1 port 80 cho web kg ?
<vubuntor516> Ai biet cach CONFIG 2 con server ubuntu chay cung port 21 va port 80 kg ?
<vubuntor885> xin chào ai đó có thể giúp tôi khởi động office drawing không? tôi đã cài đặt nhưng không thấy icon trên menu application
<ubuntor1> !fixgrub
<ubot2> fix grub: xem hướng dẫn lấy lại grub tại: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=10&t=108
<bksupybot> Title: Dùng đĩa liveCD để khôi phục lại bộ khởi động Grub - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor516> Ai biet cach CONFIG 2 con server ubuntu chay cung port 21 va port 80 kg ?
<codai2810> .g interface java
<bkphenny> codai2810: 06 Dec 19:08Z <rmrf> tell codai2810 quên, câu trước đá câu sau, method signature ko đổi thì tất nhiên ko được thay đổi kiểu tham số. Giá trị trả về ko nằm trong method signature
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Interface_(Java)
<vubuntor997> Chào mọi người
<vubuntor997> muốn crack etc/passwd va etc/shawdo mình làm cách nào ?
<vubuntor175> codai2810:
<vubuntor175> hi!!
<vubuntor175> ola
<vubuntor997> hihi
<vubuntor175> có việc làm phiền mấy anh:D
<codai2810> vubuntor175:
<vubuntor175> hi
<vubuntor175> chào buồi sáng
<vubuntor175> cho em hỏi vài điều:D
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor175> anh có thể chỉ điểm 1 vài sách đặc sắc về networking của linux không ạ
<vubuntor175> tiếng việt thì tốt ạ:D
<vubuntor175> ola
<vubuntor997> em cũng có 1 câu hỏi làm phiền mọi người
<vubuntor175> ask! :D
<vubuntor997> ?
<vubuntor175> không biết chủ nhà đâu hết rồi:(
<vubuntor997> minh muốn lấy lại passwd từ 2 tập tin etc/passwd va etc/shawdo thì làm như thế nào
<vubuntor997> theo tìm hiểu thì phải sử dụng công cụ
<vubuntor175> vì nó mã hóa rồi
<vubuntor997> vd : John the Ripper
<vubuntor175> còn etc/passwd thì tùy kiểu mã hóa
<vubuntor175> mà cái này minh chịu hí hí
<vubuntor997> nó được mã hóa, nhưng vẫn có thế lấy lại được
<vubuntor175> à cho mình hỏi luôn pass trong /etc/passwd mã hóa kiểu gì vậy
<vubuntor175> hỏi lun mai sao biết đâu mắc vô hí hí
 * codai2810 lay lay sn RCua nobawk
<n2i> định làm gì zề?
<vubuntor175> alo chủ nhà ới ới
<vubuntor997> không ai ở đây hết ah
<vubuntor175> híc chủ nhà đi ăn sáng hay còn chưa dậy nhỉ:((
<vubuntor175> vubuntor997: hi
<vubuntor997> ?
<vubuntor175> mình chém gió chơi đi
<vubuntor997> ac
<vubuntor175> thêm bạn thêm vui hí hí
<vubuntor997> uh
<n2i> chém đê, kick ra giờ
<vubuntor175> để tớ nhớ coi,khi làm quên người ta thường làm gì nhỉ
<vubuntor997> ac
<vubuntor175> à
<vubuntor175> câu là trai hay gái
<vubuntor175> :D
<vubuntor997> trai
<vubuntor997> không có chủ nhà thì chém gió thôi, chứ có ai mà hỏi
<vubuntor175> để nhớ lại coi khi đối phương trả lời là boy thì sao nữa nhỉ híhi
<vubuntor997> <n2i>  ?
<geminious> ủa channel này mới thêm tư vấn tình cảm à :))
<n2i> geminious: dịch vụ mới mở cách đây 3'
<vubuntor175> tư vấn giới tính hí hí
<vubuntor997> chém gió ấy mà
<vubuntor997> không ai trả lời dùm không ah
<vubuntor997> huhu
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor997> cat etc/passwd và cat etc/shawdo , dùng tool gì để giải mã nó
<n2i> vubuntor997: nghe bảo không dịch ngược được
<RCua> có
<RCua> john the ripper
<vubuntor997> đúng rồi
<RCua> thử giải xem, cũng mất lâu đấy
<vubuntor997> ngoài john the ripper còn tool nào nữa không ?
<vubuntor175> cho em hỏi với mất khẩu trong  /etc/passwd dc mã hóa bằng gì ạ
<RCua> chả rõ
<RCua> không quan tâm vấn đề đấy
<vubuntor997> <@RCua> anh có biết sử dụng john the ripper không ?
<n2i> nghe bảo mã hóa một chiều gì đó, cũng nghe chém gió thôi
<n2i> (vào đây chém!)
<n2i> vubuntor997: Sao không tìm hiểu linux kernel cho đỡ hỏi
<vubuntor997> kernel mình không đủ tình độ
<n2i> hơ, vậy thì hỏi mấy thứ này làm zề?
<vubuntor175> vubuntor997:  hí hí đang làm project gì thế,khi nào xong share anh em nhé,ít nước lợi nhà:D
<vubuntor997> project tìm hiểu và các phương pháp crack password trong linux
<vubuntor997> passwd duoc mã hóa, 200 năm mới giải mã được
<vubuntor997> nhưng luôn có nhưng công cụ
<vubuntor997> và mình dang tìm nó
<vubuntor997> ai biết thì cho mình vài gợi í
<vubuntor175> 8 kí tự , 1 kí tự có 24 chữ thường ,10 số,24 chữ hoa .... vậy là có hơn 50 60 cách chọn
<vubuntor175> vậy mật khảu nằm trong 8^50 60 gì đó
<vubuntor997> uh
<vubuntor175> mà 6^30 đã hơn mấy trăm tỉ ròi LD
<vubuntor997> 200 năm mới tìm được
<vubuntor175> hên xui thằng nào mật khẩu yếu,lại trong từ điển nữa thì may may hí hí
<n2i> vubuntor997: ngủ đê cho khỏe
<vubuntor175> có lí có lí
<vubuntor997> ác
<vubuntor997> chém gió ah
 * codai2810 nhìn n2i
<codai2810> 123456 :))
<n2i> codai2810: ?
<codai2810> n2i: :))
<vubuntor997> trong đây ko ai biết hết ah
<vubuntor997> ??
<vubuntor175> tớ có biết nhưng quên mất rồi:(
<n2i> :)) Xin lỗi codai2810!
<vubuntor997> bye moi người
<n2i> vubuntor997: từ từ tớ sẽ biết! :-D
<n2i> về ngủ đê!
<vubuntor175> ế ế
<vubuntor997> chúc 1 ngày vui vẽ
<vubuntor175> 997
<vubuntor997> ?
<vubuntor175> đã bảo làm project gì thì share anh em với
<vubuntor175> ít nước mà lợi nhà mà
<vubuntor175> nhề
<vubuntor175> cho em hỏi  với mấy anh
<vubuntor175> sao mà từ khi sài bản ubuntu 10.10 thì khi em gõ pass nó không ẩn hết, chỉ ẩn đúng chứ đầu:D
<RCua> cái đấy do chế độ preedit của ibus
<vubuntor175> có tinh chỉnh dc không anh
<vubuntor175> pass win rar cũng thế ạ hu hu
<RCua> disable ibus đi
<vubuntor175> èo còn nói gì nữa
 * n2i có gặp vấn đề gì với ibus đâu nhỉ!
<vubuntor175> thôi em đi chơi đây
<n2i> ghét mỗi vụ nhảy lung tung thoio
<vubuntor175> em gõ pass nõ cứ hiện  mật khẩu
<vubuntor175> mà ibus càng ngày càng ngu
<vubuntor175> gõ google với chữ loạn xà ngầu cả lên,ra chữ rất chậm
<n2i> mình thì thấy tuyệt vời
<vubuntor175> em cũng thấy thế nhưng là hồi trước
<vubuntor175> từ khi thay đổi phiên bản là thấy giở quẻ:((
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC vẫn ngon chán
 * anyoneofus chả thấy vấn đề gì với ibus-unikey cả
<vubuntor387> Bạn ơi cho mình hỏi
<vubuntor387> làm sao để tăng chất lượng ảnh hiển thị trên Firefox trong ubuntu nhỉ
<vubuntor387> Mình vào mấy trang dantri xem ảnh cứ bị nhòe với mờ mờ
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC vẫn đẹp
<zipp0> vubuntor387: cài chromium
<vubuntor387> ờ
<vubuntor387> mình đàn thừ cái chrome xem có hơn không
<vubuntor387> nhưng không có cách nào cải thiện trên FF à
 * zipp0 trỏ sn afterlastangel
<afterlastangel> zipp0: sao
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> vubuntor387: thay màn hình khác đi
<afterlastangel> có khi thay mắt khác :-s
<zipp0> =]]
<vubuntor387> ặc
<zipp0> afterlastangel: cái này là có thật nha
<vubuntor387> không có cách nào hả
<vubuntor387> cái firefox sao hiển thị ảnh xấu thế
<afterlastangel> zipp0: thì chịu
<zipp0> FF hiển thị ảnh bị nhòe, nhưng xài chrome hay chromium thì lại ok
<vubuntor387> ờ
<zipp0> hehe
<afterlastangel> vubuntor387: bấm Ctrl + 0 xem
<afterlastangel> còn nhoè ko
<afterlastangel> vubuntor387: vô firefox
<afterlastangel> bấm Ctrl + 0
<vubuntor387> ặc
<vubuntor387> view ở 100% mới nét đc à
<vubuntor387> bó tay nhỉ
<RCua> tất nhiên?
<vubuntor387> thanks nhé
<GeekComp1> làm thía nào để chia sẻ dữ liệu từ ubuntu sang fedora và ng lại nhỉ??
<vubuntor238> HI CHAO CA PHONG
<C4NoC> :-/
<GeekComp> :-D
<vubuntor238>  moi nguoi huong dan dum em duoc hong a
<vubuntor238> em moi cai ubuntu
<vubuntor238> cai xong roi luc khoi dong co am thanh nhung vao nghe nhac hog co duoc
<GeekComp> bạn dùng cái gì nghe nhạc
<vubuntor238> ai co soft thong dung cho ubuntu hog cho em voi
<vubuntor238> ????????????????//////
<vubuntor238> hhepl me?epl me?hepl me?hepl me?hepl me?hepl me?hepl me?hepl me?hepl me?hepl me?not
<GeekComp> Rymthbox àm
<GeekComp> bạn đã cài plugin chưa
<GeekComp> bạn phải cài plugin âm thanh cho ubuntu thì mới chơi đk nhac
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC tát sabayonuser
 * voldemort248 sut' C4NoC :D
 * voldemort248 is away: must sleep, tired of, boring,
<dungwd> alo, có ai biết photoshop không? giúp với
<GeekComp> ở đây toàn sn các lĩnh vực
<GeekComp> mỗi tội họ có mặt hay hem thoai
<vubuntor951> hi
<vubuntor951> help me
<vubuntor318> hi
<gentoouser> Hi
<GeekComp>  }GeekComp
<GeekComp> yeah
<dungwd> làm sao enalbe effect của desktop trong VMware
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> vmware mà đòi effect gì
<cmpitg> dungwd: Property cái machine lên
<cmpitg> dungwd: Mục Hardware, phần display
<cmpitg> dungwd: Bác đánh dấu chọn Accelerate 3D Graphics
<dungwd> thanks bác cmpitg
<cmpitg> dungwd: Không có chi
<cmpitg> dungwd: :-)
<dungwd> cmpitg: đối với mình không có hệ điều hành hay nhất, mà chỉ cần nó giúp cho mình kiếm tiền dc là mình chơi với nó :D
<cmpitg> dungwd: He he
<cmpitg> dungwd: OS chỉ là công cụ thôi mà
<n2i> dungwd: ??
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: cho lại cái link tài liệu hướng dẫn lập trình trên QT(link pdf)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: có à
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> có
<Nam_Son> lúc trước mf có
<Nam_Son> nhưng quậy
<Nam_Son> làm fomat ổ cứng
<Nam_Son> mất tiêu
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: làm cách nào để mình liên hệ Canonical giử đĩa số lượng lớn để mình chia sẻ cho những người cần sử dụng ubuntu ở gần mình vậy
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: đâu mất tiêu rồi
<Nam_Son> !learn  _Tux_ as Chuyên gia núp
<ubot2> Nam_Son: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<n2i> }learn  _Tux_ as Chuyên gia núp
<bksupybot> n2i: The operation succeeded.
<Nam_Son> }_Tux_
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "_Tux_" : Chuyên gia núp
<Nam_Son> n2i: tại thử cái ! xem được ko
<n2i> không, lệnh mà, có quy định cả chứ
<t8ax> }forget _Tux_
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
<t8ax> }learn _Tux_ as anh hùng núp
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
<t8ax> thế mới chuẩn
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: đâu biết
 * _Tux_ toàn đọc docs + mò
<Nam_Son> :-/
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: mà cho hỏi tý
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: QT kết nối được với ccacs cơ sở dữ liệu nào thế
<Nam_Son> lộn hệ quản trị cơ sở dữ liệu
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: SQL
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ai ko biết SQL:(. Mà nó kết nối được MySQL, Oracle được ko
 * Nam_Son hehe hay là mình tạo 1 chục cái mail là nhận được 1 chục đĩa hả ta:D
<n2i> Nam_Son: Cùng một địa chỉ á?
<Nam_Son> n2i: ùa
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ếu rõ
<_Tux_> như không á
<_Tux_> :))
 * _Tux_ chắc là có thôi
<_Tux_> Gúc thử xem
<_Tux_> .g Qt Oracle
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://stackoverflow.com/questions/1321683/oracle-driver-for-qt
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ông lập trình QT rồi ko rõ
<bksupybot> Title: Oracle Driver for Qt - Stack Overflow (at stackoverflow.com)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: qua loa
<_Tux_> chớ có làm nhiều đâu
 * _Tux_ gà mờ
<Nam_Son> èo
<Nam_Son> tưởng ông chuyên gia
<Nam_Son> định học hỏi đặng làm cái Tiểu Luận bằng QT
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: docs đê
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ?
<Nam_Son> mà ngặc nỗi ước mớ khó thành sự thật quá tài liệu toàn anh văn:((
<Nam_Son> http://linhdkl.blogspot.com/2009/03/qt-frameworks-phan-1-gioi-thieu.html được cái này tiếng việt =))
<bksupybot> Title: The world in a click_: Qt Frameworks [ phần 1 ] - Giới thiệu (at linhdkl.blogspot.com)
<Nam_Son> }_Tux_
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "_Tux_" : anh hùng núp
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: http://www.mediafire.com/?ljuvdydnmkm
<bksupybot> Title: qt4_programming.pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: có cái này à
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: uhm
<_Tux_> à như của bác TnOnly
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: mấy trăm trang toàn tiếng anh
<_Tux_> quăng cho mềnh
<_Tux_> có 1 vài cái tiếng việt
<_Tux_> với pythons60 cũng có
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: By Jasmin Blanchette, Mark Summerfield
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: C++ programming with Qt ?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: vậy cho tôi vài tài liệu tiếng việt để nhập môn đi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cái đó cung không có gì nhập môn cả
<_Tux_> đọc như không
<_Tux_> =))
<RCua> lên trang của qt mà đọc
<RCua> haiz
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: nó ko nhập môn
<Nam_Son> tôi mới nhập môn
 * Nam_Son đọc tiếng việt trước xem cấu trúc của nó
 * _Tux_ nhìn RCua 
 * _Tux_ gật gâth
<Nam_Son> rồi mới đọc tiếng anh mới hiểu tò te gì chứ
<Nam_Son> mới nhào vô có hiểu gì đâu
<Nam_Son> trước giờ toàn lập trình bằng visual studio
<Nam_Son> của window
<RCua> lol
 * Nam_Son cho xin 1 ít tài liệu tiếng việt giới thiệu về QT đi:(
 * n2i hỏi ai có bản tiếng việt của tài liệu nào về PyGTK cho mình ngó cái với nhé!
<nobawk> #hanoilug mở cửa lại rồi kìa
<nobawk>  /join #hanoilug
<Nam_Son> :(
<Nam_Son> tìm 1 buổi được cuốn sách khá hay
<Nam_Son> down về
<Nam_Son> ai dè
<Nam_Son> toàn là demo của nó
<Nam_Son> còn sách nó bán hơn 50$ chạy
<n2i> Nam_Son: learn by examples
<Nam_Son> n2i: Sách có mấy trăm trang mà nó bán 1 triệu đồng ai mua cho nổi huhu
<n2i> Chắc bìa nó có vàng dát đó! coi thử! ;)
<C4NoC> =))
 * Nam_Son giảm giá rồi nhưng giá này ứ mua nổi http://www.amazon.com/Advanced-Qt-Programming-Creating-Software/dp/0321635906
<Nam_Son> http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ASIN/1590598318/ref=nosim/apre-20
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: cười gì
 * C4NoC thích cười
<C4NoC> hố hố
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: cười gió vào đau bụng ráng chịu
<C4NoC> há há
 * Nam_Son đành đi tìm sách lậu vậy:(
<n2i> Nam_Son: Thuần việt!
<Nam_Son> ?
<n2i> kiếm hàng nậu đê :))
<Nam_Son> n2i: hàng lậu cũng là tiếng anh:(
<n2i> oải, bới đâu ra tiếng việt mợ!
<Nam_Son> n2i: http://indexdownload.com/ebooks/advanced-qt-programming-creating-great-software-with-c-and-qt-4-305602.html/ đây khỏi tốn hơn 30 đô la=))
<bksupybot> Title: Advanced Qt Programming: Creating Great Software with C++ and Qt 4 | Full And Free Download rapidshare megaupload direct link depositfile filefactory HotFile Storage fileserve VIP-file mediafire and Torrent (at indexdownload.com)
<vubuntor810> Hi!
<vubuntor810> Lam sao de thiet lap ket noi internet cho ubuntu
<chungbd> vubuntor810, bình thường tự nó nhận mà bạn
<vubuntor810> Minh dung ADSL cua VNPT nhung no bao phai cau hinh
<vubuntor810> Khong nhan duoc
<chungbd> vubuntor810, có screen shot ko up lên đi
<vubuntor810> minh chay bang USB
<vubuntor750> Sau ubuntu khong nhan duoc mang cac ban chi minh thiet lap mang voi!
<vubuntor750> Co ai giup khong
<n2i> không nhận là thế nào?
<vubuntor750> vao win thi duoc nhung vao ubuntu thi khong duoc
<n2i> van như thế ai biết đường nào mà giúp
<n2i> ợ
<n2i> nó không báo gì sao?
<vubuntor750> No khong nahn duoc router
<vubuntor750> noa bao deconnect
<vubuntor750> Sao kho qua win thi tu dong nhan dien rat de dang
<n2i> máy mọi người đều tự nhận mà!
<n2i> không nhận ra router? hay là tại ip thế nào đó?
<vubuntor963> Minh vao ubuntu no bao "Wired network Disconnected - you are offline"
<vubuntor963> Lam the nao de ket noi vao internet day?
<n2i> & không vào mạng được? ốm nhỉ
<vubuntor963> Làm sao vào được đây?
<vubuntor963> Lần đầu sử dụng Ubuntu
<vubuntor963> Giúp mình với!
<vubuntor963> Sao im re vậy
<n2i> từ từ, mấy mod đi đâu hết ấy
<_Tux_> vubuntor963: đói
<n2i> mới cài U à?
<vubuntor963> Đúng vậy!
<n2i> vậy thì chắc là để dhcp rồi
<vubuntor963> Là sao???
<n2i> để cấu hình địa chỉ ip tự động ấy
<Nam_Son> .g ubuntu khong ket noi mang duoc |vubuntor963
<afterlastangel> mới ngủ dậy
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=13154
<bksupybot> Title: không kết nối mạng wifi được cho ubuntu cài trên ổ cứng - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> kiểm tra lại các thiết lập xem thế nào
<afterlastangel> cái này mạng có dây
<afterlastangel> có phải ạng không dây đâu
<afterlastangel> chịu
<Nam_Son> tìm GG mà nó trả về cái ji ai biết
<n2i> afterlastangel: việc của sn đó!
<vubuntor963> Thiết lập ip như thế nào nhỉ?
<afterlastangel> :-s
<Nam_Son> }_Tux
<afterlastangel> giờ đưa cái máy tính mà hỏi sao nó ko vô mạng được thì thua :-s
<afterlastangel> máy hư
<Nam_Son> }_Tux_
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "_Tux_" : anh hùng núp
<vubuntor963> Ẹc vào win chạy vèo vèo!
<vubuntor963> Sao rắc rối thế làm sao đây?
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> vubuntor963: vậy chịu
<n2i> quái đản nhỉ, ai ngẫm lại xem thế nào
<afterlastangel> vubuntor963: thường thì do windows nó tắt card mạng
<afterlastangel> lúc tắt
<afterlastangel> google với từ khoá tên gì quên rồi
<afterlastangel> .g mạng có dây không vào được
<bkphenny> afterlastangel: http://www.vn-zoom.com/f364/may-tinh-vao-duoc-mang-day-khong-vao-duoc-wifi-752031.html
<bksupybot> Title: Máy tính vào được mạng dây không vào được wifi (at www.vn-zoom.com)
<n2i> ặc
<Nam_Son> =))
<afterlastangel> sặc
<n2i> bot ơi là bot!
<afterlastangel> ủa
<afterlastangel> đập nó chết
<afterlastangel> .g mạng có dây không vào được ubuntu
<bkphenny> afterlastangel: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=11057
<bksupybot> Title: Giúp mình vơi không dùng được mạng ko dây và có dây :(( - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> trúng rồi :))
<afterlastangel> #:-s
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> ko trúng
<afterlastangel> trong đó ko hướng dẫn
<afterlastangel> chạy đâu mất rồi ta
<afterlastangel> vậy mà dám nói ko ai support
<afterlastangel> chán
<vubuntor963> Cái gì
<afterlastangel> vubuntor963: làm thử theo cách ở cuối trang này xem sao http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<Nam_Son> =))
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> hay tại mình gõ máy nhanh quá :-s
<afterlastangel> mai mốt phải tập gõ máy lại từ từ
<afterlastangel> chat với mấy bạn nữ mà mấy bạn ấy choáng :(
<vubuntor963> Cái mạng đơn giản nhất mà cũng thành phức tạp còn các vấn đề khác chắc pó tay lun quá
<Nam_Son> afterlastangel: <-lemon question
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> vubuntor963: ko đâu vấn đề đó của windows ko phải của ubuntu
<n2i> phải học hỏi afterlastangel, /me đánh chậm quá!
<vubuntor104> hi
<afterlastangel> có thêm 1 ca mới kìa
<vubuntor104> co ai k cho e hoi 1 vai van de
<afterlastangel> oqias
<afterlastangel> ip ngộ vậy
<afterlastangel> đầu này lạ hoắc
<vubuntor963> Đang thử chờ tí!
<Nam_Son> !ask |vubuntor104
<ubot2> vubuntor104: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<afterlastangel> FPT có đầu số 1. ngộ quá ta
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<n2i> ip hay nhỉ! :)
<Nam_Son> t8ax: bửa nay có gió quá trời sao ko xuất hiện đi
<vubuntor104> em da tai file kubuntu .iso vao usb va dung unetbunting, sau do reboot now va khoi dong lai may nhung k co gi xay ra
<afterlastangel> :D
<vubuntor104> lam sao de cai hdh bay gio
<afterlastangel> có chỉnh boot từ USB chưa đó
<afterlastangel> kiếm cái đĩa đi
<vubuntor104> em cung chua tung cai wa hdh window
<afterlastangel> bán đĩa ubuntu ,50k /1 cái
<vubuntor104> chinh lam sao
<afterlastangel> chịu chỉnh trong bios ấy
<vubuntor104> phai mua o dau ah
 * Nam_Son Đạp afterlastangel
<vubuntor104> va co huong dan k
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> chịu
<vubuntor104> noi thiet la cai bios do nam o dau e cung k biet nua
<afterlastangel> nếu ở Sài Gòn là nữ xinh thì /me tới support tận nơi =))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor104: đĩa giá 5k (tải về tự ghi=))
<afterlastangel> Nam_Son: dành mối kick bây giờ b-(
<n2i> afterlastangel: ưu tiên teen phổng?
<vubuntor104> cai bang usb nghe noi de nhung ma k co huong dan phia lam sao day
<n2i> vubuntor104: đầy trên google ấy
<afterlastangel> n2i: nguy hiểm lắm, đủ tuổi mới dám nhận
<afterlastangel> :(
<Nam_Son> afterlastangel: tôi có bán đâu mà giành mối =))
<afterlastangel> phải chỉnh máy khởi động = USB cái đã
<n2i> ờ, suýt, ngồi nhà đá như thật ấy chớ
<vubuntor104> chinh sao vay
<vubuntor104> co hinh anh hay cai ji minh hoa k
<afterlastangel> còn ôm hơn 100 cái đĩa Ubuntu đây nhiều người lấy mà ko có chỗ phát :-ss
<afterlastangel> vubuntor104: đang dùng laptop hay PC của hãng nào?
 * Nam_Son 17 tuổi 11 tháng là afterlastangel ok rồi =))
<n2i> Nam_Son: thử chưa? chắc không?
<afterlastangel> :))
<afterlastangel> điên quá
<afterlastangel> Nam_Son:  vừa qua 16 tuổi là đủ rồi chả biết luật gì hết
<Nam_Son> n2i: thử đi rồi biết=))
<n2i> afterlastangel: ship ra cho /me được không?
<vubuntor104> dung desktop hang j thi k nho,
<afterlastangel> n2i: ở đâu
<n2i> đà nẵng
<afterlastangel> :)
<Nam_Son> 16 tuổi<-Vô nhà đá=))
<afterlastangel> vubuntor104: chịu
<afterlastangel> n2i: ko nói kêu thằng bạn xách đĩa tới :))
 * afterlastangel đang tính du lịch đà nẵng mà chưa có xèng
<afterlastangel> Nam_Son: vừa đủ 16 tuổi là ok cãi hoài
<afterlastangel> vubuntor104: cái đó chịu rồi phải chỉnh trong máy tính :((
 * _Tux_ font xấu tệ hại
<_Tux_> :(
<n2i> afterlastangel: có hở?
<n2i> trên forum hỏi mấy bận rồi mà
<afterlastangel> n2i: hỏi gì :-s
<Nam_Son> afterlastangel: ok cái con khỉ mới sử vụ hiếp dâm con bé 17 tuổi 6 tháng kìa=))
<afterlastangel> lại vô nữa
<afterlastangel> sao đông thế ta
<afterlastangel> điên quá
<vubuntor339> Vẫn chưa được các sư huynh ạ!
<n2i> ở đà nẵng muốn nhận đĩa thì làm sao ấy
<afterlastangel> cái đó thì =)) mấy tuổi chả vô nhà đá
<afterlastangel> =))
<vubuntor104> vay noi nao ban dia do vay
 * Nam_Son có 27 người mà đông
<afterlastangel> Nam_Son: cái kia là tự nguyện :">
<vubuntor104> nghe noi co the nhan dia free tu cong dong ma pk
<afterlastangel> vubuntor104: đang ở đâu ghé qua chỗ /me lấy cũng được
<afterlastangel> lười public địa chỉ nhà riêng quá
<Nam_Son> afterlastangel: ko đủ tuổi tự nguyên cũng ngồi nhà đá bình thường
<vubuntor104> sai gon
<afterlastangel> mai mốt ai muốn lấy qua khu công nghệ cao Q9 lấy =))
<vubuntor339> Nói tùm lum cái gì vậy???
<afterlastangel> Nam_Son: thì vừa đủ 16 tuổi là ok rồi
<vubuntor104> noi vay sao biet o dau ma tim
<vubuntor339> Vẫn chưa vào internet được
<n2i> afterlastangel: ship được không?
<Nam_Son> afterlastangel: mệt hốt thử em 17 tuổi đi rồi biết=))
 * t8ax đăng ký nhận đĩa trên mạng có 2 tuần là gửi tới tận bưu điện nhà ;)
<afterlastangel> n2i: cũng đang nghĩ vậy
<afterlastangel> Nam_Son: đùa
<vubuntor104> dang ki cho nao vay
<n2i> t8ax: không ăn thua, thử rồi
<afterlastangel> n2i: nhưng lỡ ship thì ship từ canonical cho rồi
<t8ax> lol ghi địa chỉ chính xác vào
<t8ax> ghi ko dấu :)
<Nam_Son> }learn t8ax as có gió là có t8ax
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: The operation succeeded.
<n2i> từ ngày 10/1 tới giờ
<vubuntor104> co phat sinh chi phi gi k
<n2i> gần năm rồi
<vubuntor104> gia bao nhiu
<t8ax> free 100%
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "t8ax" : (#1) Đi ngủ đi, (#2) có gió là có t8ax
<afterlastangel> vubuntor104: ko
<vubuntor339> Có ai giúp mình thiết lập internet để vào mạng bằng ubuntu ko?
<Nam_Son> =))
<afterlastangel> }afterlastangel
<afterlastangel> bot chết rồi :))
<Nam_Son> mắc cười quá
<afterlastangel> vubuntor339: có phải mới hỏi hồi nãy ko
<vubuntor339> Đúng vậy!
 * t8ax ghi rõ số nhà, phố, ấp, xã, huyện, tỉnh, tên => bưu điện fát giấy kêu xuống nhận
<t8ax> xong mang cmnd xuống -> ký 1 cái tên -> lấy hàng về :D
<Nam_Son> }afterlastangel as Lemon question
<vubuntor339> Mình đã làm chính xác các hướng dẫn rồi mà vẫn khong được
<n2i> chơi rồi, lần ấy cho nó về trường mà cũng không thấy
 * Nam_Son thôi biến phá một hơi bị kick hehe
<vubuntor339> Giúp với!
<t8ax> cho về nhà đi, về trường làm giề
<n2i> nhà cách đây ~500km
<n2i> :(
<vubuntor104> cho hoi vao dau dang ki ah
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor339> Ối sao nhức đầu quá nhiều người quá vậy!
<t8ax> .g đăng ký nhận đĩa 10.10 ubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://dngaz.com/@rum/showthread.php?463-%C4%90%C4%83ng-k%C3%BD-nh%E1%BA%ADn-%C4%91%C4%A9a-g%E1%BB%91c-Ubuntu-Kubuntu-10.10-mi%E1%BB%85n-ph%C3%AD
<afterlastangel> sặc
<afterlastangel> điên quá
<afterlastangel> b-(
<n2i> vubuntor339: 3h sáng vào rảnh người lắm
<t8ax> vubuntor339: vào live mode cũng ko nhận đc mạng à?
<afterlastangel> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/127
<afterlastangel> \đây này
<bksupybot> Title: Bắt đầu với Ubuntu | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> à
<afterlastangel> ..
<afterlastangel> nhiều lúc
<afterlastangel> chơi game
<afterlastangel> 2,3h sáng
<afterlastangel> vào đây
<afterlastangel> vẫn có người hỏi
<afterlastangel> tức điên
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<afterlastangel> h ấy ko cho ai chơi game hay sao ấy cứ vô hỏi
<vubuntor339> Uhm!
<vubuntor339> Không có cách nào à pó tay lun!!!
<t8ax> chịu
<t8ax> ai cũng như ai, cắm vào là nhận
<t8ax> :|
<geminious> này sao cài lampp xong rồi mà ko copy đc vào htdoc
<geminious> :(
<t8ax> n2i có cách vào Net ko cần nét quột men nờ gờ, bày bạn ấy đi, ỷm hàng quài
<vubuntor339> Cắm vào là nhận mình thì không thôi sử dụng windows vậy an toàn tiện lợi và nhanh chóng
<afterlastangel> cài lampp = gì vậ
<afterlastangel> mua USB 3G
<afterlastangel> cắm vào là nhận
<afterlastangel> cái nào ko nhận thì bán lại mình :))
<t8ax> công nhận có nhìu ng` gặp rắc rối với net trên Ubuntu nhỉ? mình dùng wifi, cáp, usb 3g, thậm chí cắm đt Nokia vào còn online đc
<t8ax> chả cần config gì ráo
<vubuntor339> Cái tập đoàn VNPT lại đó bảo có người chuyển nhượng và sẽ nhận được ngay thôi
<afterlastangel> chuyển nhường gì
<n2i> t8ax: đọc giùm mớ ấy đi, đọc không ra!
<geminious> à xài đc roài >:)
<geminious> chmod
 * t8ax cũng lắc đầu
<vubuntor339> Chuyển nhương nguyên cái cty ấy đấy tại vì nó không được ubuntu nhận mạng!
<n2i> oải, khỏe hơn win nhiều
<n2i> win còn bày đặt driver này nọ
<vubuntor339> Bó tay thôi quay đầu là bờ, dùng win thôi hehe!
<n2i> mình nhét điện thoại vào xài đỡ cũng được nữa là, chat chit thì 30M Sim SV cũng ok òi
<t8ax> vubuntor339: down + cài Ubuntu từ cái gì?
<vubuntor339> Ubuntu.org
<vubuntor339> Chính hãng đấy!
<afterlastangel> chuyển nhượng cái công ty ấy là sao :-ss
<t8ax> 10.10 àh? cài = gì?
<afterlastangel> mình chưa mua lại Canonical mà
<vubuntor339> Không hiểu à!(Cái gì không nhận thì bán lại cho cậu mà!)
<afterlastangel> vubuntor339: mình bảo cái USB3G kìa
<afterlastangel> vubuntor339: VNPT công ty nhà nước sao mình mua được
 * geminious chả hiểu j` T_T
<n2i> vubuntor339: chính hãng gì đâu?
<n2i> nhầm địa chỉ rồi
<vubuntor339> Vòng vo hoài mà chả làm được gì cả tức thật!
<n2i> t8ax: chỉ đúng địa chỉ cho bạn kìa
<afterlastangel> chịu vubuntor339
<t8ax> .g ubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://www.ubuntu.com/
<vubuntor339> Ec
<t8ax> đấy
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu homepage | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<t8ax> chưa chi thấy khác =))
<n2i> M$.com/ubuntu mờ
<n2i> tự dưng vắng hẳn!
<geminious> vừa up cái vBB Null lên host phát hôm sau có mail từ host luôn :|
<geminious> bạn không nên sử dụng sản phẩm không có bản quyền
<geminious> :|
<n2i> hơ hơ
<vubuntor130> Chào các bạn mình có một vấn đề là không thể nào kết nối vào mạng cho ubuntu được mong các bạn giúp đỡ cho!
<vubuntor130> ubuntu disconnected - you are offline
<vubuntor130> Là sao???
<n2i> sao lại ubuntu disconnected?
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor130> "disconnected - you are offline"
<t8ax> vubuntor130: cái gì nó báo?
<n2i> empathy à?
<vubuntor130> Mình khởi động máy lên thì nó báo trên desktop!
<t8ax> vubuntor130: bạn cài Ubuntu = gì?
<vubuntor130> 10.10
<kid__> +1
<t8ax> cài như thế nào? bằng cách gì?
<vubuntor130> Mình cài song song với win
<kid__> vubuntor130: đang dùng window à?
<t8ax> dùng cách gì cài?
<vubuntor130> Uhm!
<vubuntor130> DDau2ng wine
<vubuntor130> Dùng wine cài
<t8ax> wine?
<t8ax> wubi?
<vubuntor130> Nhầm là wubi
<vubuntor130> Có sao ko bạn?
<vubuntor130> Phải cài như thế nào mới được?
<t8ax> và bạn đang dùng Win XP?
<t8ax>  Windows XP SP2 đã vô hiệu hóa NIC khi shutdown
<t8ax> nghe đồn là vậy
<t8ax> => cài trực tiếp thử?
<kid__> vubuntor130: Bạn chạy lệnh:
<kid__>  $ifconfig -a
<kid__>  và gửi kết quả lên xem.
<_Tux_> ifconfig -xxx
<kid__> khổ vãi
<t8ax> hắn out đi gỡ wubi cài = usb rồi
<t8ax> hehe
<_Tux_> hô hô
 * kid__ giờ nghĩ cảnh reboot lại vào U
<kid__> gõ lệnh rồi lại reboot
<kid__> :\
<vubuntor926> Ban oi cho minh hoi
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor926> minh cai drive Nvidia theo huong dan o wiki
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor926> lam xong theo huong dan
<GeekComp> ừa sao
<vubuntor926> go 2 cau lenh va cai dat xong r
<vubuntor926> khi khoi dong lai
<vubuntor926> no khong vao dc ubuntu
<vubuntor926> ma cu vao cai man hinh dang nhap giong nhu khi Ctrl+alt+F3
<GeekComp> bạn hỏi t8ax or _Tux_ nha
<vubuntor926> ban nao tra loi dum minh voi
<GeekComp> thú thiệt cái vụ driver mình ko rõ lắm
<GeekComp> t8ax giúp 926 kìa
<t8ax> biết gì đâu mà giúp, mấy cái vụ này nhờ chuyên gia thôi :D
<vubuntor926> hx
<vubuntor926> khong ai giup dc
<vubuntor926> a
<vubuntor926> co ban nao cai driver Nvidia chua
<vubuntor926> sudo sh ~/Desktop/NVIDIA-Linux-*.run
<vubuntor926> go lenh nay xong
<vubuntor926> r yes tran` di
<vubuntor926> no cai dat xong r
<vubuntor926> no lai ra cai man hinh khi Ctrl+Alt+F3
<vubuntor926> doc huong dan bao khoi dong lai
<vubuntor926> nhung khong biet khoi dong lai kieu j
<vubuntor926> nen minh Ctrl+ALt+del
<vubuntor926> xong r bgio no van cu the
<vubuntor926> sudo /etc/init.d/gdm stop
<vubuntor926> a ma cai lenh nay co anh huong j toi khi khoi dong ko nhi
<C4NoC> rồi sao?
<C4NoC> cứ thế là sao?
<vubuntor926> y ban la hoi roi sao cai j the
<vubuntor926> :D
<vubuntor926> ?????
<vubuntor926> co ai giup dc minh van de nay ko
<vubuntor926> :)
<GeekComp> 926
<GeekComp> mình bảo bạn cái này nha
<GeekComp> bạn vô 123.24.145.109 coi
<nobawk> cài thế rất nguy hiểm
<nobawk> tốt nhất là cài từ repository
<vubuntor962> !Help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<GeekComp> lại clone nào đây
<vubuntor962> GeekComp: clone là cái gì ế
<vubuntor962> totem 2.30
<vubuntor962> ko có âm thanh
<vubuntor962> bro có cao kiến gì hem
 * GeekComp không có cao kiến chi hết
<vubuntor926> cac ban oi
<vubuntor926> cai cua minh thi bgiolam ntn nhi
<GeekComp> chịu thoai
<GeekComp> chưa thử máy nào có driver nViDia
<GeekComp> hỏi các sn khác may thì đk
<vubuntor926> the a
<vubuntor926> dau kho nhi
<vubuntor926> :D
<vubuntor926> di tim thu xem vay
<vubuntor962> vubuntor926: máy có card rời à =p~
<vubuntor926> thanks cac ban nhe
<vubuntor926> uhm
<vubuntor962> vubuntor926: tải file .sh ở trang chủ về cài ở chế độ lơ graphics xem
<vubuntor962> vubuntor926: low
<vubuntor926> may minh cai driver xong r
<vubuntor926> nhung khi khoi dong lai no van o man hinh dang nhap khi ctrl + alt +f3 co
<vubuntor926> no khong phai la man hinh dang nhap cua ubuntu
<GeekComp> có 1 cách cho bạn
<GeekComp> đóa là
<vubuntor962> thế là console à
<GeekComp> thường trực ở đây 24/24
<GeekComp> đợi ai mới vô thì !help me
<GeekComp> :-D
<vubuntor926> :D
<vubuntor962> chắc do cái im-config ^^!
<vubuntor926> do cung la 1 cach
<vubuntor926> the phai lam the nao ha ban
<vubuntor962> có phải lỗi xuất hiện sau khi cài bộ gõ TV?
<vubuntor926> ko
<vubuntor962> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor962: ?
<vubuntor926> minh bao la sau khi cai driver Nvidia a
<vubuntor926> ma
<vubuntor926> cai theo huong dan wiki
<_Tux_> vubuntor962: chuyện gì ?
<vubuntor962> _Tux_: totem no sound :(
<GeekComp> thì ông Tux xem log đi
<_Tux_> GeekComp: đau mắt lắm
<GeekComp> mà sao 2 ông kia
<GeekComp> ông thì 926 ông 962
<_Tux_> mợ
<_Tux_> bác nào đổi nick đê
<_Tux_> nhìn cho rõ
<_Tux_> totem no sound
<vubuntor926> 1
<_Tux_> thì xem cái output coi
<_Tux_> xem nó phọt ra đâu
<vubuntor962> chọn card roai
<vubuntor962> cat /proc/asound/version Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.21.
<vubuntor962> tìm trên mạng chán roài
<vubuntor962> vào đây hỏi thử ^^!
<vubuntor423> quay lai r day
<vubuntor423> van la van de cai driver ne
<vubuntor423> :))
 * _Tux_ thôi toàn pro
 * _Tux_ anh hùng núp tiếp
<vubuntor423> ban nao biet thi chi minh voi
<vubuntor962> vubuntor423: mở lên nó chỉ màn hình console à?
<vubuntor423> man hinh console la man hinh j
<vubuntor423> :D
<vubuntor423> no co dong user login
<vubuntor962> là màn hình đen ấy
<vubuntor962> móa hóa ra mới xài ubuntu à
<vubuntor423> uhm
<vubuntor423> sao biet
<vubuntor423> :D
<vubuntor423> dung la man hinh den day
<vubuntor423> chi co dong user login thoi
<vubuntor962> uk
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor962> thử cài gói im-config xem :|
<vubuntor962> =))
<vubuntor423> cai kieu j
<vubuntor962> ack
<vubuntor423> thong can
<vubuntor423> moi dung ubuntu ma
<vubuntor962> thế giờ đang online= cái gì
<vubuntor423> chi minh chi tiet chut de
<vubuntor423> ubuntu
<vubuntor423> nhung may khac
<vubuntor423> :D
<vubuntor962> =))
<vubuntor962> uk
<vubuntor962> login với user đi
<vubuntor962> rồi sudo ....
<vubuntor423> viet cu the ho cai
<vubuntor423> :D
<vubuntor962> login chÆ°a?
<vubuntor962> sudo apt-get install im-config
<vubuntor639> giup' toi cai lai giao dien gnome voi' cac' ba.n !
<vubuntor639> giup' toi cai lai giao dien gnome voi' cac' ba.n !
<vubuntor423> ok
<vubuntor962> sudo apt-get install gnome =))
<vubuntor423> de thu xem
<n2i> gnome-core | gnome-desktop-enviroment, vv
<vubuntor962> thôi thì gnome*
<vubuntor639> to k hieu n2i  noi gi
<vubuntor962> :D
<n2i> bậy nào
<vubuntor639> co' thong bao Broken packages
<n2i> vào synaptic xem nó diễn giải đó, về từng gói như thế nào ấy
<n2i> hơ
<n2i> gói nào hỏng thì remove ra
<vubuntor639> giao dien bi hong lung tung het'
<n2i> complete removal
<n2i> reset gnome đi
<vubuntor639> khong biet lam the nao de vao sysnaptic
<n2i> hỏng thế nào?
<vubuntor962> bó tay
<vubuntor639> vang reset the nao vay cac ban
<n2i> synaptic ở trong menu system ấy
<vubuntor639> mat het cac thanh cong cu, minh hinh k con thanh gi` ca
<n2i> hơ
<n2i> mất hết thì lôi ra
<vubuntor962> metacity --replace
<vubuntor962> chắc mất panel?
<vubuntor639> vang
<vubuntor639> ai giup voi. please!
<n2i> alt+f2
<n2i> gnome-panel
<vubuntor639> k dc
<vubuntor962> start gnome-panel
<vubuntor962> Alt + F2
<vubuntor962> gnome-terminal
<vubuntor962> rồi
<vubuntor962> start gnome-panel
<n2i> rồi đánh vào gnome-panel và enter thôi
<n2i> show cái desktop coi thế nào nào
<GeekComp> mịa
<vubuntor962> n2i: totem no sound thì sao đây :-ss
<GeekComp> tải cái fedora 14 mà 3,28 GB
<vubuntor962> Móa
<GeekComp> đến éo bao giờ
<vubuntor962> chơi bản cd thôi
<kingofmakai> vubuntor962: cài codec chưa?
<n2i> vubuntor962: Cái khác có sound không?
<vubuntor962> kingofmakai: cài đầy đủ
<vubuntor639> ok
<n2i> GeekComp: 3, 28 G á? cũng bình xờ thường mà, mạng tệ quá hở?
<vubuntor962> n2i: có, trừ mỗi thằng cha totem
<vubuntor639> thank 4u
<GeekComp> quá tệ
<n2i> vứt nó luôn đê
<_Tux_> GeekComp: tải liveCD về thôi
<_Tux_> tải cả DVD về làm giề
<GeekComp> hơm
<kingofmakai> cài vlc mà xem phim
<GeekComp> đã chơi là phải chơi DVD
<n2i> trong softwảe center có cả mớ mà :))
<n2i> GeekComp: DVD có hơn gì không?
<vubuntor962> hiện tại chơi vlc và mplayer no gui
<GeekComp> có
<vubuntor962> có mấy trang online
<GeekComp> đỡ cài thêm
<n2i> 962 sao mà no gui?
<vubuntor962> nó chơi totem plugin nên
<kingofmakai> no gui?
<n2i> cậu hồi nãy hỏi desktop khôgn có gì đâu rồi nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> pro thế
<vubuntor962> no GUI, là khi xem fim cd ...
<GeekComp> chả lẽ ta éo tải nữa
 * n2i núp! Trúng P-rồ rồi!
<vubuntor962> rồi mplayer *.mkv
<GeekComp> đi tải UT
<vubuntor962> chú ko cài gui cho nó
<kingofmakai> kinh kinh
<vubuntor962> :D
<n2i> GeekComp: quết định đúng đắn
<kingofmakai> thật là vãi hà
<kingofmakai> :))
<n2i> vậy thì cài vào
<vubuntor962> http://ca7.upanh.com/17.424.21806499.aqa0/a.png
<vubuntor962> như này thôi
<n2i> vlc hơn đứt tôtem
<vubuntor962> chứ cài GUI vào cũng chả làm gì =))
<kingofmakai> thật là đáng sợ
<kingofmakai> đúng chất linux
<vubuntor962> Lạy hồng
<kingofmakai> :))
<n2i> pái fục! pái fục! :-D
<vubuntor962> lạy hồn các pro ạ
<kingofmakai> Gui là của Windows mà ra
<kingofmakai> đừng dùng GUI cho mất thời gian
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor962> =))
<kingofmakai> đùa thế chứ không có GUI thì setting làm sao?
<vubuntor962> gió to vãi
<vubuntor962> giải quyết vụ totem cái coi =))
<vubuntor962> set tinh gì
<vubuntor962> trong home có hết
<kingofmakai> vãi chưởng
<kingofmakai> thế thì bác hỏi anh Google
<vubuntor962> chém gió thế thôi
<kingofmakai> em chưa học setting không gui
<vubuntor962> chứ mềnh biết quái gì đâu
 * n2i chưa xài mplayer bao giờ luôn, không ưa nó lắm
<vubuntor962> http://ca8.upanh.com/17.469.21852788.ttC0/a.png
<vubuntor962> nó bị ẩn mất cái biểu tượng cái loa
<vubuntor962> mà ko có âm thanh luôn
<n2i> :) bác làm sao nhìn hơi tối
<n2i> ờ, thế xem trong synaptic có gói nào nghi nghi không?
<n2i> liên quan tới nó cũng nên
<vubuntor423> http://gostep.info/wp-content/uploads/2010/08/desktop.png
<kingofmakai> :-?
<vubuntor423> co ban nao biet soft nao cai giong the nay khong
<vubuntor423> cai phan dockbar ay
<vubuntor423> cai jumolist no cong cong ay
<n2i> vubuntor423: mớ
<vubuntor423> minh cai Macbuntu nhung ko co cai do
<kingofmakai> docky
<n2i> cairo dock thá»­
<n2i> awn thá»­
<kingofmakai> hoặc AWN
<n2i> vubuntor962: bác đổi nick cho dễ tab nhẩy :)
<n2i> đệt, đang trong XP mà tìm Synaptic :-D
<vubuntor423> cai may cai do
<vubuntor423> la chi cai cai jumplist day thoi a
<vubuntor423> co bi mat mat j cua cai Macbuntu khong
<kingofmakai> không
<vubuntor423> no co' do~ dep di ko
<vubuntor423> :D
<kingofmakai> chả mất gì
<n2i> vubuntor423: vọc hồi ra ấy mà
<kingofmakai> cứ thử thì biết
<vubuntor631> vubuntor423: đã giải quyết đc chưa?
<kingofmakai> không thích thì lại gỡ ra
<n2i> nhớ là có mà
<n2i> mấy cái đó trò mèo thôi
<vubuntor423> o
<vubuntor423> thanks nhe
<vubuntor631> n2i: pro thế
<kingofmakai> t8ax: thím đang làm gì đấy?
<vubuntor423> cai ong 423 bao toi
<vubuntor423> van chua thu o may kia
<vubuntor423> may day dang co ng dung
<kingofmakai> t8ax: ra em hỏi thím tí
<vubuntor631> vubuntor423: ok rồi à?
<vubuntor423> :)
<n2i> oải, /me sao?
<vubuntor423> ty thu r thong bao lai sau
<vubuntor423> hi`
<vubuntor631> vubuntor423: móa tưởng okie rồi chứ =)
<n2i> mấy cái đó cài vào rồi cầm chuột rê rê, bấm bấm nhìn nhìn là xong mà
<n2i> đâu cần mở ternimal hay gì fức tạp đâu mừ
<vubuntor631> ủa, hay vậy à, mềnh toàn xài Default
<vubuntor631> Ai có $ chuyển cho 200k
<vubuntor631> đặt cái áo phát
<vubuntor631> :))
<n2i> có câu đề nghị vui nhỉ
<vubuntor631> hết tháng mà chưa có lương =))
 * vubuntor631 biến đây
 * kid__ cướp ví n2i lấy tiền mua áo
<n2i> hơ, cướp thoải mái!
<n2i> mấy bữa ni đang đói! :-D
<kid__> :\
 * kid__ không xơ múi được gì
 * kid__ núp thôi
<vubuntor410> ban oi cho minh hoi cach su dung lenh command -h nhu nao
<vubuntor410> co lenh nao de xem huong dan su dung mot lenh khong
<n2i|Away> man command
<vubuntor410> cau vi du cho minh duoc khong
<_Tux_> vubuntor410: man xxx
<vubuntor410> vi' du su dung lenh "cd" thi lam the nao
 * _Tux_ cd làm ếu có gì mà man
<vubuntor410> the trong ubuntu lam the nao de chuyen toi mot duong dan khac
<vubuntor410> trong win dung cd thi trongubntu dung gi vay
<_Tux_> vubuntor410: cd
<vubuntor410> the dung cd nhu nao
<vubuntor410> ma sao to khong dung duoc
<C4NoC> man cd
<C4NoC> cd -h
<C4NoC> mở ra mà xem
<_Tux_> C4NoC: cd làm gì có man nhở
<C4NoC> ai bảo hok có?
 * _Tux_ lol
<C4NoC> vớ vỉn
<_Tux_> sao đợt nọ
<_Tux_> mình man cd
<_Tux_> ếu ra gì
<_Tux_> lol
<n2i> cd không có man
<vubuntor410> cac cau thu go mot dong lenh cua cd trong ubuntu to xem voi
<vubuntor410> to khong biet dung
<n2i> mấy câu lệnh buildin không có man, mà man một cái gì đó thì có cả mấy câu luôn! :-D
<vubuntor410> nam@ubuntu:~$ cd/data
<vubuntor410> vi du to dung nhu tren thi khong duoc
<n2i> uhm
<_Tux_> cd /media/PORN_DRIVE/XXX/Maria
<n2i> cd /data/lienxo/porn/JAV...
<n2i> :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor410: được thế nào được
<_Tux_> =))
<kid__> cd /media/3x/images/ozawa
<_Tux_> gõ cd ếu có dấu space
<vubuntor410> nhu nao vay
<vubuntor410> to van kkhong lam duoc
<_Tux_> vubuntor410: cd (cách) xxx (<- đường đẫn)
<_Tux_> (hướng dẫn vkl)
<kid__> làm ếu có man cd nhỉ?
<_Tux_> kid__: /me có
<_Tux_> =))
<kid__> No manual entry for cd
<C4NoC> lại thêm 1 bạn
<C4NoC> haiz
<kid__> :\
<_Tux_> C4NoC: ubuntu ếu có man cd thật
<C4NoC> =))
 * kid__ cầm trym _Tux_ nhét mồm C4NoC
<m3onh0x84> lolz, giờ mới biết vụ này
<vubuntor410> cai "media" o dau ra
<n2i> vubuntor410: /media
<vubuntor410> no co trong duong dan dau ma sao lai cho no vao vay
<n2i> ặc
<n2i> là ví dụ thôi mà
<kid__> mà phải qua media thì mới vào ổ được
<vubuntor410> muon xoa cai duong dan vua roi thi  lam the nao?
<vubuntor410> nhu trong dos thi dung cd\
<m3onh0x84> .wik ubuntu media
<vubuntor410> ubuntu?
<_Tux_> rm -rvi
<bkphenny> "Ubuntu Studio is an officially recognized derivative[1]| of the Ubuntu Linux distribution, which is explicitly geared to general multimedia production." - http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu_Studio
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Studio - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor410: fack
<_Tux_> cd (gõ dấu cách) rồi thư mục
<_Tux_> cứ gõ cd/xxx
 * m3onh0x84 sút C4NoC té thì té luôn đê 
<m3onh0x84> lắm trò quá
<_Tux_> thì vô thế quái nào được
<_Tux_> giải thích nãy giờ ...
<_Tux_> C4NoC: nọ đến cty dùng Ubuntu
<_Tux_> gõ man cd làm ếu có
<m3onh0x84> .g cẩm nang ubuntu cho newbie
<bkphenny> m3onh0x84: http://taoviet.vn/showthread.php?p=139511
<_Tux_> thành ra mềnh nhớ
<bksupybot> Title: TAOVIET.VN (at taoviet.vn)
<n2i> .g lenh linux can ban
<bkphenny> n2i: http://www.ibm.com/developerworks/vn/library/l-lpic1-v3-103-1/index.html
<bksupybot> Title: Tìm hiểu Linux, 101: Dòng lệnh Linux (at www.ibm.com)
<_Tux_> đệt
<m3onh0x84> n2i, =))
<_Tux_> ibm cũng có tv à
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> có chớ
<n2i> có trang tiếng việt mag
<n2i> viết khá nhiều thứ
<m3onh0x84> ai viết đêy nhỉ ?
<n2i> éo biết
<t8ax> các bạn trẻ hung dữ vkl :(
<n2i> fsck t8ax
 * t8ax tớ quay về Uyn 7 đây, vĩnh biệt
<n2i> Đạp phát cho t8ax đi luôn
<t8ax> chơi U ram 2G nó ăn có 400mb, ếu sướng :( qua Uyn boot xong ăn 900mb cho nó đúng 2G, chứ Ram nhìu để fí
<t8ax> ( fải ko ku _Tux_ )
<n2i> hơ hơ
<n2i> chí lí
<m3onh0x84> :D
<m3onh0x84> lolz, tại các d/c nhanh nản quá :))
<n2i> RAM nhiều phải xài uyn cho nó xứng
<t8ax> =))
<m3onh0x84> =))
<n2i> chí ít cũng như mình, boot lên tầm ~150M là được rồi
<m3onh0x84> thê' a t8ax chơi sever đi :D
<t8ax> móa có addon Memory Fox giảm đc 1/2 Ram FF, lọ mọ ngồi down FF 4 về thẩm du tiếp
<m3onh0x84> n2i, nhiu` quá, 10mb thui :))
<n2i> lại nản U cho coi
<n2i> sao mà ăn ít ram thế, sao mà chạy nhanh thế, boot cũng mau nữa ...vv..
<n2i> :))
<t8ax> nản thiệt :(
<vubuntor174> hi
<vubuntor174> chao ca phong
<vubuntor174> anh chi cho em hoi. em da cai ubuntu 10.10 thanh cong luc khoi dong co am thanh nhung vao trong van chua nghe duoc nhac
<vubuntor174> anh chi nao huong dan dum em duoc hog nhi
<_Tux_> vubuntor174: bật vol lên
<_Tux_> :P
<vubuntor174> em keo thang truot het co luon roi nhung khi mo bai nhac no con bat download them cai codeck nua nhung lau lam
<vubuntor174> kho soft ung dung cua ubuntu ai co link hog
<kingofmakai> getdeb.net
<vubuntor174> cho em link idm cho ubuntu truoc duoc hog jay
<vubuntor174> ca nha jup em di
<vubuntor174> em o nui moi xuong ma
<n2i> ặc
<t8ax> link idm?
<n2i> đào đâu ra idm cho U mợ
<t8ax> www.internetdownloadmanager.com
<t8ax> vô đó down bản cho Ubuntu nha :)
<t8ax> down xong sang Uyn boot rồi down :D
<vubuntor174> co hog jay
<t8ax> có
<t8ax> vào đi
 * vubuntor064 ngáp
<vubuntor064> t8ax: a chửa vè win à ? :-/
<t8ax> thì hỏi gì đáp nấy thôi
<vubuntor347> co ban nao da chay assembly trong ubuntu bang gvim thi cho hoi vi sao minh lai bi loi nay voi
<vubuntor064> .g ubuntu assembly
<bkphenny> vubuntor064: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=470698
<bksupybot> Title: What is the best IDE for Assembly language? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor347> nam@ubuntu:/media/data$ as -o uscln.o usclnrec1.s
<vubuntor347> nam@ubuntu:/media/data$ ld -dynamic-linker/lib64/ld-linux-x86-64.so.2 -lc -o uscln uscln.o
<vubuntor347> nam@ubuntu:/media/data$ ./uscln bash: ./uscln: Permission denied
<vubuntor347> den buoc cuoi thi no bao la permission denied
<vubuntor347> hix
<vubuntor347> vay la sao?????????
<vubuntor064> vubuntor347: them sudo vào đàu di
 * Nam_Son :(hix copy game bên win đem qua ubuntu dung wine chạy ko được:(
<supagirl> Nam_Son: :)
<kid__> tuỳ
<Nam_Son> chán:(
<Nam_Son> kid__: game này potable mà chạy bằng usb bên win được bên đây ngủm@@
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: game naof dzij
<GeekComp> game nào dzị anh
<_Tux_> GeekComp: xxx
<GeekComp> ẹc mía
 * Nam_Son đạp _Tux_
<Nam_Son> BattleRealms & 2XL Supercross
<GeekComp> thía a có cái game chiến thuật nào hay hem
<voldemort> ngáp
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: vào congtruongit.com à tải:D
<voldemort> có cái HoN choi giong' dota, chaỵ tren win/ nix/ mac
<Nam_Son> toàn game vip
<GeekComp> game linux mà
<voldemort> playdeb.net mà xem
<voldemort> choi HoN de
<voldemort> tim tren forum có đó
<GeekComp> Honor of n???
<GeekComp> đừng nói vs e đây là FPS nhá
<voldemort> Có ai chơi HoN trên Ubuntu 9.10 chưa ???
<voldemort> http://www.heroesofnewerth.com/ tìm kiém có sẵn mà cũng lười
<bksupybot> Title: Heroes of Newerth (at www.heroesofnewerth.com)
<voldemort> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=94&t=6241
<bksupybot> Title: Có ai chơi HoN trên Ubuntu 9.10 chưa ??? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> em là em khoái cái kiểu giống Civil hay là FreeLancer ấy
<_Tux_> RCua: anh dùng font gì cho gtl
<_Tux_> gtk
<voldemort> .g game chién thuạt tren linux
<bkphenny> voldemort: http://vinasupport.com/blog/2010/11/game-rising-kingdom-game-chien-thuat-hay-va-nhe/
<bksupybot> Title: Game Rising Kingdom game chiến thuật hay và nhẹ | ..::VN Support::.. (at vinasupport.com)
<GeekComp> mía
<GeekComp> game toàn online ko à
<RCua> _Tux_: font win
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<_Tux_> RCua: ?
<kid__> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor715> huong dan cho em nghe nhac tren web trong ubutu
<vubuntor715> em cai adobe cac thu roi nhung no chi len khung va hinh chu khong chiu play
<GeekComp> gọi tên lười t8ax ra
<t8ax> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> !bg | vubuntor715
<ubot2> vubuntor715: please see above
<vubuntor715> vi du nghe trong zing no len duoc khung chu khong play duoc
<t8ax> FF nó có bắt install flash plugin hôk?
 * _Tux_ oài đã gần 11 giờ rồi
<bkphenny> _Tux_: 15:37Z <kid__> tell _Tux_ mai mang cho /me cái tờ tập lệnh căn bản nhá
<_Tux_> kid__: ngủ rồi à
 * _Tux_ mai thi mới đau
<kingofmakai> chắc chưa cài gstreammer
<kingofmakai> :D
<vubuntor715> cam on cac ban minh ourt ra nghien cuu day
<vubuntor051> hi
<vubuntor051> he he con ai ko
<vubuntor051> sau 1 ngay vat lon da biet loi do dau
<vubuntor051> cho em hoi ty cac anh oi
<kingofmakai> nói đi
<vubuntor051> seo em cu bat cai Palces nao len roi thi tren desktop lai co cai dia chi do vay
<vubuntor051> lam sao de tat no dey a
<vubuntor051> hic
<vubuntor051> tat cai chuc nang hien cac o dia minh da vao tren desktop ay
<GeekComp> hoho
<GeekComp> tắt nó đi tức là unmount đóa
<GeekComp> vỗ tay cái
<kingofmakai> cài ubuntutweak
<kingofmakai> cài thế nào search google nha
<GeekComp> cho nó file deb đi
<kingofmakai> chờ tí
<kingofmakai> để google phát đã
<kingofmakai> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.7/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.7-1_all.deb
<kingofmakai> deb đây
<kingofmakai> tải về cài đi
<vubuntor051> hic
<kingofmakai> xong vào Application >> System tool >> Ubuntu Tweak
<kingofmakai> ở mục Desktop icon bỏ chọn Show mounted volume on desktop
<kingofmakai> thế là xong
<Nam_Son> Ubuntu Tweak là chương trình làm gì thế
<kingofmakai> Nam_Son: chương trình phá hoại Ubuntu dành cho những thằng ngốc hoặc những thằng nhác
 * Nam_Son đạp kingofkamai keke
<GeekComp> bác Nam Sơn sang luser chém cái
<Nam_Son> chém cái ji
<GeekComp> thích chém gì thì chém
<GeekComp> thấy bác hôm nay im ắng quá
<vubuntor094> hu hu ai cho em lai cai link dc ko
<GeekComp> link giề
<vubuntor094> u nhien fifore no bug phat
<vubuntor094> ubuntu tweak
<vubuntor094> con chuot chet dung lun
<vubuntor094> may treo lung lang
<GeekComp> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.7/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.7-1_all.deb
<vubuntor094> uoc gi cai ubuntu do bug hon
<vubuntor094> hay treo thiet
<GeekComp> tùy thôi bạn
<vubuntor652> chào cả nhà
<GeekComp> bik cách thì ko bug
<vubuntor652> cho em hỏi cái
<vubuntor094> hi
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor094> chac tai em moi dung
<vubuntor652> em đang cài ubuntu 10 inside windows
<GeekComp> ố kề
<GeekComp> mịa mấy mod đi đâu hết
<GeekComp> để thằng mem đi giải đáp, toàn sang luser chém gió
<vubuntor652> !ask: đang cài bằng wubi thì nó bắt down cái i386.iso về
<ubot2> vubuntor652: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<GeekComp> bạn nói tiếp đi
<t8ax> http://lh3.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TP5eNZ1rxWI/AAAAAAAAAK0/26MCEERlo4k/32.png lol
<vubuntor652> có cần thiết ko?
<vubuntor652> vì em đã down file iso ubuntu 10 về rồi
<vubuntor094> het
<GeekComp> ko
<Nam_Son> hehe
<Nam_Son> bên vnluser cứ đâu
<vubuntor094> hic chip gi vay
<vubuntor094> chac la x64 lai cai disk x86
<vubuntor094> her ma lap nick irc the nao nhi
<geminious> cứ vào đây thôi
<vubuntor094> len chem gio cho vui
<geminious> ko phải lập
<vubuntor094> eo
<vubuntor094>  phien chet
<geminious> dùng lệnh /nick
<geminious> ko thì cài pidgin vào
<geminious> add irc vào
<geminious> nick j cũng được
<vubuntor094> cai pidgin roi
<vubuntor094> roi server dien the nao a
<geminious> add account
<vubuntor094> co dau # ko nhi
<geminious> có
<geminious> channel là #ubuntu-vn và #vnluser
<GeekComp> rồi /join #vnluser
<geminious> các anh ơi cho em hỏi pidgin nhà em nó bị duplicate dòng chat này T_T
<vubuntor094> server dien gi a
<geminious> freenode
<GeekComp> có thấy đu pờ ly kết đâu
<geminious> để nguyên
<geminious> ko cần điền
<geminious> duplicate chat vs yahoo cơ
<geminious> :|
<GeekComp> ồ hôd
<GeekComp> chịu
<GeekComp> chửa gặpo
<geminious> .g pigdin yahoo duplicate chat
<bkphenny> geminious: http://developer.pidgin.im/ticket/9512
<bksupybot> Title: #9512 (yahoo: duplicate messages) – Pidgin – Trac (at developer.pidgin.im)
<vubuntor094> he he
<vubuntor094> cai loi trang xoa man hinh hum qua la do cai compiz ko ro nguon goc
<vubuntor094> khon mat ra roi
<GeekComp> vỗ tay nhá
<vubuntor094> he he hum nay tien bo cai lai co 3 lan
<vubuntor094> bay h on dinh roi
<t8ax> ợ
<GeekComp> chúc mừng đã khám phá ra
<vubuntor094> nhung ko biet co tool nao back up dc ko
<geminious> backup j` ?
<vubuntor094> hic ma cai nhiu thu qua ko bit co nang ko
<vubuntor094> back up toan he thong
<GeekComp> ?
<vubuntor094> hay lai den norton ghost ra a
<GeekComp> à
<GeekComp> ghost hả
<vubuntor094> ko em dang xai cai"Back in time" nhung ko biet co dc ko
<GeekComp> .g ghost ubuntu
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/ubuntu-63/ghost-for-ubuntu-441797/
<bksupybot> Title: GHOST for Ubuntu (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<GeekComp> trong forum có nhìu rồi
<vubuntor094> ghot phien lam
<geminious> tốt nhất là cài mới ;))
<geminious> dữ liệu quan trọng thì để lên mây ý
<vubuntor094> her
<vubuntor094> cai lai
<vubuntor094> roi update full
<vubuntor094> roi lai cai cac ung dung
<vubuntor094> roi thiet lap lai
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> ừa
<GeekComp> thía nó mới khôn ra đk
<vubuntor094> hom hom chac lau hon tao ghost win full
<vubuntor094> cho em hoi PAA la gi nhi
<vubuntor094> co an dc hok
<geminious> }PPA
<geminious> .w PPa
<bkphenny> Couldn't get any definitions for PPa.
<vubuntor094> o
<geminious> .g PPA
<bkphenny> geminious: http://www.ppa.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Professional Photographers of America (at www.ppa.com)
<vubuntor094> chac gia roi no lam cam
<geminious> bot kém quá
<vubuntor094> lai nho nham
<vubuntor094> hic
<vubuntor094> them vao
<vubuntor094> cha doc nua
<vubuntor094> nhin hoa ca mat
<geminious> }lean PPA as Personal Package Archives
<vubuntor094> cai gi vay
<GeekComp> lệnh ý mà
<geminious> đây là câu lệnh để dạy bot
<GeekComp> }PPA
<vubuntor094> cho em cai link gi nay
<GeekComp> bot đói ăn à
<geminious> cái j` bot nó stupid quá thì phải dạy nó
<geminious> sao bot hnay đầu đất thế nhỉ
<vubuntor094> oc
<geminious> học mỗi từ mới ko xong
<vubuntor094> cha hiu cac anh noi gi luon
<GeekComp> mới gì đâu
<vubuntor094> cu nhu nguoi sao hoa ay
<geminious> }learn PPA as "Personal Package Archives"
<bksupybot> geminious: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> mấy cha cho nó ghcj
<geminious> đấy
<GeekComp> xong bắt nó quên
<GeekComp> kaka
<vubuntor094> the cai www.ppa.com la cai gi vay
<GeekComp> }PPA
<geminious> ko
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "PPA" : Personal Package Archives
<GeekComp> vẫn đói ăn như thường
<GeekComp> oy
<geminious> vubuntor094: ở đây có 3 con bot
<vubuntor094> ay
 * t8ax nhìn các bạn trẻ lao động mà mình ngồi cười..
<vubuntor094> vao server irc lam seo ay nhi
<GeekComp> }learn GeekComp as Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }GeekComp
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "GeekComp" : Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo
<geminious> ubot2: sao đầu đất thế hả bot
<ubot2> geminious: Error: I am only a bot, please don't think I'm intelligent :)
<geminious> đấy
<GeekComp> .g CDCMCLGT
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://www.facebook.com/pages/Cach-Mang/110559632297319?sk=info
<bksupybot> Title: Cach Mang | Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
 * geminious dội nước vào máy t8ax
<GeekComp> đây là bot3
<GeekComp> đạp đầu t8ax
<geminious> bot như kiểu là trợ giúp việc cho các thành viên ở đây
<boy9000> he he
<GeekComp> nhổ lông trym t8ax buộc tóc geminious
<geminious> cần search link j` từ j` thì cứ dùng lệnh
<t8ax> 1 thằng hấp bot đã chết.. 2 thằng cùng hấp diêm bot.. lol
<boy9000> cai irc nay no na na cai room chat cua yahoo nhi
<geminious> vui hơn
<geminious> room yahoo toàn cứu net
<geminious> :))
<GeekComp> ồ yeah
<boy9000> um
<GeekComp> boy9000: thích chém gió sang luser mà chém
<C4NoC> :-/
<boy9000> la dau zi
<boy9000> thien duong ah
<C4NoC> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<boy9000> :-D
<boy9000> OMG
<GeekComp> đánh lệnh ni vô "/join #vnluser"
<GeekComp> bố C4NoC lại hấp diêm các cháu nhoe
<boy9000> spam kia
<GeekComp> yêu cầu bác lượn sang luser chém
<GeekComp> kẻo em lại oan gia
<geminious> spammmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm
<GeekComp> may tên RCua ko chú ý vô đây
<geminious> uh may thế
<GeekComp> ko thì ra die
<geminious> hắn đang mải chatchit ở bên kia
<geminious> ;))
<GeekComp> lên pe rì đai lun
<geminious> các bạn nói nhiều vào che cái dòng mình vừa viết đi :))
<GeekComp> lên pe rì  ăn đai nô mai lun
<GeekComp> ều
<GeekComp> hắn sang thật ông ạ
<GeekComp> vậy là còn 2 ta chém gió
<geminious> ừ :))
<geminious> thôi ngủ thôi
<geminious> chém j` h này nữa :))
<geminious> tối thử convert database của vBB sang MyBB
<geminious> cơ mà bị lỗi + mem phải reset pass
<geminious> nên đành xài null vậy
<geminious> :-<
<GeekComp> oh ho
<vubuntor744> các bro ơi
<vubuntor744> cho em hỏi
<geminious> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor744> máy em xài ubuntu
<vubuntor744> nhưng bị mất dữ liệu trên đó
<boy9000> her
<GeekComp> oh yeah
<boy9000> good job
<vubuntor744> bác nào biết chỉ cách em khôi phục đc ko ạh
<GeekComp> trc tiên chúc mừng bác đã
<boy9000> :-!
<vubuntor744> thanhk :(
<geminious> bạn cài thế nào mà mất
<boy9000> her
<GeekComp> rồi cuối cùng em chuồn sang luser chém típ
<boy9000> ban dinh dang ah
<boy9000> ney ban chua ghi chong con hi vong
<boy9000> con neu da ghi chong ty le tim lai dc chi con 90%
<vubuntor744> ko phải là cài
<boy9000> ngoai ra cac file co lon thi....
<vubuntor744> mà là sử dụng
<boy9000> cai = wubi a
<voldemort> .g google url redirect so slow
<bkphenny> voldemort: http://www.google.com/support/forum/p/Webmasters/thread?tid=6d858249b137ff28&hl=en
<bksupybot> Title: does a 301 redirect to a new domain transfer ranking acquired due to old age of the original domain? - Webmaster Central Help (at www.google.com)
<voldemort> dc lắm :))
<boy9000> co the mo ta ky hon dc ko
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "t8ax" : (#1) Đi ngủ đi, (#2) có gió là có t8ax
<voldemort> ghost ubuntu dùng partimage đe
<geminious> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=436
<bksupybot> Title: [TUT]Data Recovery - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<geminious> của bạn đấy nhé
<geminious> đọc kỹ hướng dẫn trước khi sử dụng
<Nam_Son> www.ctu.edu.vn/pmnm
<geminious> vì có thể ảnh hưởng tới phần cứng
<Nam_Son> đó cũng hướng dẫn ghost linux đó
<voldemort> ghost ubuntu dùng partimage đe
<GeekComp> }Nam_Son
<GeekComp> ôi mía
<boy9000> he
<GeekComp> chưa có à
<Nam_Son> =))
<GeekComp> ta định nghĩa lun
<boy9000> co nhiu cach de hon
<boy9000> nhanh hon
<boy9000> nhung ban phai doan dc du lieu ban ghi tren vung nao cua o cung
<Nam_Son> }learn GeekComp as Bị đá đít =))
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }learn Nam_Son as năm con vẫn còn son
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<Nam_Son> }GeekComp
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "GeekComp" : (#1) Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo, (#2) Bị đá đít =))
<GeekComp> }Nam_Son
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "Nam_Son" : năm con vẫn còn son
<Nam_Son> }forget Nam_Son
<GeekComp> eck
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> ẹc
<Nam_Son> =))
<GeekComp> }forget GeekComp 2
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }GeekComp
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "GeekComp" : Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo
<GeekComp> kua kua
<vubuntor744> máy em xài server tren data center
<C4NoC> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<Nam_Son> GeekComp<-Dazi Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo
<geminious> sặc :-?
<vubuntor744> bị mất dữ liệu thì có tool nào lấy lại ko ạ
<Nam_Son> biến
<geminious> data center thì hơi khó để support ở đây
<GeekComp> yêu cầu bác C4NoC gọi RCua gấp
<geminious> bạn lên 4rum làm 2pic sẽ có nhiều pro giúp bạn
<vubuntor744> thank bác
<GeekComp> hiện giờ các pro đang bận chém gió
<C4NoC> vụ gì?
<GeekComp> vui lòng để lại thread
<geminious> mất dữ liệu ở data center chạy U server
<GeekComp> thớt
<C4NoC> mất sao?
<geminious> đang tìm cách recover
<voldemort> láy ubuntu usb/ cd ra mà recover
<vubuntor744> hic
<vubuntor744> em chưa biết cách làm
<vubuntor744> phiền bác chỉ từng bước giúp em
 * voldemort buon` ngủ wá :D
<voldemort> go ogle de
<vubuntor744> hic
<vubuntor744> xin đừng chê me gà
<GeekComp> .g GeekComp
<voldemort> len forum mà hỏi
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://browseusers.myspace.com/directory/people/G/79714022-79714054
<vubuntor744> em mới đụng chạm tới thằng này
<bksupybot> Title: Myspace (at browseusers.myspace.com)
<GeekComp> ồ mai lớp
<geminious> bạn có thể lập thread ở 4rum
<geminious> sẽ có người giúp bạn ;)
<geminious> nhớ nêu rõ vấn đề
<geminious> và hệ thống
<geminious> ổ đĩa thế nào
<geminious> raid hay ko
<geminious> blah blah blah
<voldemort> chup. cáí ảnh len show hàng thi giup' ngay
<boy9000> ah ma cac anh oi
<afterlastangel> sao
<afterlastangel> :-ss
<GeekComp> flip flip flip
<boy9000> cac tu dien trong ubuntu co cho chay qua proxy ko nhi
<afterlastangel> :-/
<voldemort> !bye
<ubot2> Mọi người ở lại vui vẻ!
<afterlastangel> tu dien gi
<GeekComp> !g9
<ubot2> Factoid 'g9' not found
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> bot ngu thía
<GeekComp> }learn g9 as Please God make bless to you
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> !g9
<ubot2> Factoid 'g9' not found
<boy9000> tat ca ca loai tu dien trong may
<GeekComp> }g9
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "g9" : Please God make bless to you
<GeekComp> lộn
<afterlastangel> ngu
<afterlastangel> ngủ
<afterlastangel> dẹp room
<afterlastangel> sao càng tối càng đông thế
<afterlastangel> :-s
<Nam_Son> afterlastangel: ngủ đi
<Nam_Son> }learn QT as http://www.mediafire.com/?1se37uh2b8wylwl http://www.mediafire.com/?k5ssv5zl62xqghg http://www.mediafire.com/?jukwn9ceetho9yh  http://www.mediafire.com/?or6nll2sdv49u74
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: The operation succeeded.
<vubuntor374> Lệnh cat /proc/interrupts dùng để liệt kê các ngắt (interrupts) của các thiết bị phần cứng và có các IRQ từ 0 đến 15. Xin hỏi các bạn, những con số này có ý nghĩa gì?
<vubuntor104> oài
<C4NoC> :-/
<t8ax> UT đê
<maxvien_> Helllo
<maxvien_> Lệnh cat /proc/interrupts dùng để liệt kê các ngắt (interrupts) của các thiết bị phần cứng và có các IRQ từ 0 đến 15. Xin hỏi các bạn, những con số này có ý nghĩa gì?
<vubuntor271> co ai ko
<vubuntor271> em hoi ty
<vubuntor271> torng ubun tu dung phan mem nao de viet tren cac file PDF nhi
<t8ax> !bg | kingofmakai
<ubot2> kingofmakai: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> http://forum.hocit.com/openoffice-trinh-tao-file-pdf-khong-kem-chuyen-nghep-101774.html
<bksupybot> Title: OpenOffice: Trình tạo file PDF không kém chuyên nghệp (at forum.hocit.com)
<kid__> vubuntor271: =>
<kingofmakai> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor271> ko phai tao
<vubuntor271> ma la sua file
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> Open Office hình như cũng sửa được mà
<vubuntor259> co ban nao chay assembly tren ubuntu chua
<vubuntor259> hix
<vubuntor259> khi minh chay file thuc thi cua no
<vubuntor259> thi no bao loi rat vo ly
<vubuntor259> nam@nam-Vostro-1015:~/Desktop$ ./uscln
<vubuntor259> bash: ./uscln: No such file or directory
<vubuntor259> sau khi minh chay dong lenh ./uscln day la file sau khi da bien dich,ro rang no o trong file desktop
<vubuntor259> vay ma khong hieu sao no lai bao loi no such file or directory
<vubuntor259> huhuhu,khong ai giup ah hix hix hixhixhxxhxihxihxixixhixhxihxihxihxixhxihxihxihxihihihxixhihxihxihx
<C4NoC> ls
<C4NoC> coi có file đó khoong
<vubuntor259> co' thi moi dang noi chu'
<vubuntor259> hix
<vubuntor259> uscln  uscln.o  usclnrec1  usclnrec1.o  usclnrec1.s  uscln.s
<vubuntor259> sau khi ls do'
<vubuntor259> vu nay cac dai cao thu dau roi
<vubuntor259> giup thang em nay voi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor259: chmod 777 uscln
<C4NoC> chmod 755
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: 777  cho rồi 755 cũng vậy
<Nam_Son> vubuntor259: bạn chưa phân quyên cho file uscln làm sao mà nó chạy
<vubuntor603> help
<n2i|daymuonroi> :)
<vubuntor603> giup em voi anh oi:(
<n2i|daymuonroi> cứ trình bày, giúp được mình sẽ giúp
<vubuntor603> em tinh cai song song ubuntu voi win
<vubuntor603> ko biet co dc ko?
<n2i|daymuonroi> cứ vô tư đi
<vubuntor603> nhung ma em nghe noi
<vubuntor603> win fai co ban quyen voi cai dc ubuntu
<vubuntor603> anh chi em cach lam win co ban quyen di :(
<n2i|daymuonroi> ai bảo?
<vubuntor603> may anh kia :(
<n2i|daymuonroi> Cái đó lên window vn hỏi nhá :))
<vubuntor603> ky vay
<n2i|daymuonroi> còn win nào cũng được
<vubuntor603> anh ko biet lam win co ban quyen ha?
<n2i|daymuonroi> nó có check bản quyền của win đâu mà
<vubuntor603> ua vay ha?
<n2i|daymuonroi> ặc, không phải việc của /me
<vubuntor603> vay gio em fai lam sao?
<vubuntor603> ma em hok hieu gi het?
<vubuntor603> nghe noi dung ubuntu la ko cai dc win nua/ nen em dang lo
<n2i|daymuonroi> cài win trước, cài u sau cho lành
<vubuntor603> win em co roi
<n2i|daymuonroi> bậy bạ, toàn nghe nói lung tung
<n2i|daymuonroi> thế thì nhét U vào cài thôi
<vubuntor603> ma anh cai xong ubuntu co cai dc win ko?
<n2i|daymuonroi> ai cấm
<vubuntor603> tai nghe noi
<vubuntor603> da so ai dung ubuntu cung ko cai dc win
<vubuntor603> nen em moi hoi trc :(
<n2i|daymuonroi> hơ hơ, mình vừa cài lại xp này
 * n2i|daymuonroi nghi clone lắm
<vubuntor603> =))
<vubuntor603> lol =))
<vubuntor603> good men ;)
 * vubuntor603 xoa xoa đầu n2i|daymuonroi , ko uổng công anh nuôi dạy =))
<n2i|daymuonroi> chả có thằng vubuntor nào mà lại hỏi như thế cả! Đạp cho phát xuống ao mà tắm nhé!
<vubuntor603> sao biết ko ;)
<vubuntor603> đang trong Uyn :D
<vubuntor603> hớ hớ
<n2i|daymuonroi> ủa, vào đó làm chi?
<t8ax> mod giao diện :)
<t8ax> mà chán quá
<t8ax> giờ ngồi down film
<t8ax> IDM down nhanh hơn Flashgot ;)
<n2i|daymuonroi> mình thấy cũng không hơn
<n2i|daymuonroi> aria2 + jdownloader là thấy ok rồi!
<t8ax> flashgot down ở mediafire max có 550, IDM down max 650
<t8ax> cái thông số đấy ko biết ảo hay ko, nhưng cảm giác vẫn nhanh =))
<n2i|daymuonroi> flashgot với ông nào thế?
<n2i|daymuonroi> :)
<t8ax> DTA
<n2i|daymuonroi> oài, tưởng làm ăn với aria2 chứ
<t8ax> flashgot nhanh hơn DTA, công nhận :)
<n2i|daymuonroi> DTA thì chẳng mấy khi xài, chính xác là đang có một lần xài lâu rồi
<n2i|daymuonroi> aria2 thôi
<t8ax> đc cái DTA có gui, đệp =))
<t8ax> flashgot thì ếu down đc videos online
<n2i|daymuonroi> muốn tải nhiều thì nhét link vào một file text là nó kéo về, khỏe
<n2i|daymuonroi> đùa
<t8ax> thật, ếu tin vào liên xô coi online rồi down thử
<n2i|daymuonroi> ặc
<t8ax> đang thắc mắc, Win chạy máy ăn ram nhưng mà ko có nóng máy
<n2i|daymuonroi> có xem online hở? :-[
<t8ax> Ubuntu mấy bữa nay nóng quá
<t8ax> ko biết tại sao
<t8ax> có chớ
<t8ax> vô trag chủ -> click vô coi online rồi down thử
<t8ax> ko thì tìm 1 videos ở mp3.zing.vn down thử là thấy
<n2i|daymuonroi> xem lại chỗ quan lý điện + fan control xem thế nào?
 * t8ax down ếu đc
<t8ax> fan control?
<n2i|daymuonroi> chuột phải là tải được mà
<t8ax> down thá»­ chÆ°a?
<n2i|daymuonroi> lên youtube toàn làm thế
<t8ax> ( bỏ hết mớ trong chuột fải rồi ;) )
<n2i|daymuonroi> nhaccuatui, zing đều chơi hết
<t8ax> rồi down = cái nào?
<t8ax> flash got media à?
<n2i|daymuonroi> có mỗi nút dưới statusbar cũng bỏ rồi chí?
<n2i|daymuonroi> uhm
<t8ax> ò nút đó cũng ko down đc
<n2i|daymuonroi> quái nhỉ
<t8ax> n2i|daymuonroi: giờ thử vào mp3.zing.vn down thử xem đc ko?
<n2i|daymuonroi> cho một link đi
<n2i|daymuonroi> :))
<n2i|daymuonroi> vào bừa không có ý nghĩa
<t8ax> ò ò
<t8ax> đợi tý
<n2i|daymuonroi> shop.canonical.com/index.php?cPath=14
<t8ax> http://mp3.zing.vn/mp3/video-clip/xem-video/Heartbreaker.2394.html
<bksupybot> Title: Heartbreaker - G-Dragon (Big Bang) | Xem video clip | Zing Mp3 (at mp3.zing.vn)
<n2i|daymuonroi> 21,9M
<t8ax> down đc hem?
<n2i|daymuonroi> đang down
<t8ax> ờ hớ
<t8ax> nãy nói cái fan control ở đâu nhỉ?
<n2i|daymuonroi> ~4*k đó
<n2i|daymuonroi> xong
<n2i|daymuonroi> chưa đầy phút
<t8ax> nãy nói cái fan control ở đâu nhỉ?
<n2i|daymuonroi> ờ, cái này không rõ lắm, xem trong mớ sensor thử?
<t8ax> cái gì với cái gì khiến máy nóng lên nhỉ
<t8ax> hình như bữa kia nó update python
<t8ax> là bị nóng..
<n2i|daymuonroi> coi lại
<n2i|daymuonroi> http://tuxtweaks.com/2008/08/how-to-control-fan-speeds-in-ubuntu/ không biết có ý nghĩa gì không
<t8ax> quế là format làm lại àh =))
<bksupybot> Title: How To Control Fan Speeds in Ubuntu | Tux Tweaks (at tuxtweaks.com)
<n2i|daymuonroi> oải
<n2i|daymuonroi> ai chơi thế :)
<t8ax> quạt quay nhanh hơn có ảnh hưởng gì ko nhỉ?
 * t8ax cảm nhận quạt bên Win quay nhanh hơn
<t8ax> nên có vẻ là đỡ nóng hơn
<n2i|daymuonroi> mát hơn thôi
<n2i|daymuonroi> chắc mau hết pin hơn :))
<t8ax> pin thì 1 tiếng 30' =))
<n2i|daymuonroi> U thấy quạt quay rất êm
<n2i|daymuonroi> sang XP có một ngày mà nóng ruột
<n2i|daymuonroi> nghe ò ò suốt
<t8ax> ừh quạt nó nhanh hơn
<t8ax> nghe thì xót
<t8ax> nhưng mà mát hơn rõ ràng
<n2i|daymuonroi> nhất là khi bật UT, nó rú đến nao lòng :-D
<t8ax> cái đó thì chấp nhận đc
<t8ax> UT ăn đến 120 => 150 CPU mà
<t8ax> thôi out đi ngủ
<t8ax> mai xử lại thằng Ubuntu
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-08
<vubuntor271> o;'
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor704> hix, có ai ko, giúp mình tý, sao mình xài goldendict mà ko dùng tính năng scan dc, nhấn hoài mà hem ra cái gì
 * _Tux_ hem xài GoldenDict ...
<vubuntor271> m cài chức nagw in của máy photocopy nhung in lúc đc lúc ko
<vubuntor271> có bác nào bị như này chưa
<ptkhanh> nay thi http://img585.imageshack.us/img585/7030/docbarx.png
<vubuntor323> tôi đã cài đặt máy in HP laser jet 1000 xong, nhưng bấm in thì không thấy máy in ra giấy, mặc dù tình trang báo in là proced một lúc sau  hàng đợ báo xong
<vubuntor323> tôi đã cài đặt máy in HP laser jet 1000 xong, nhưng bấm in thì không thấy máy in ra giấy, mặc dù tình trang báo in là processing
<excrypf> ptkhanh: đang xử lý các bộ gây nên đối với ... nghĩa là gì
<zipp0> ptkhanh: ai đêy? ;)) http://www.flickr.com/photos/jethuynh/5109595203/in/photostream/
<bksupybot> Title: Yesterday is the past... | Flickr - Photo Sharing! (at www.flickr.com)
<ptkhanh> excrypf: a cap nhat no the
<ptkhanh> excrypf: tieng Viet neen ko hieeur lawms
<excrypf> ptkhanh: :))
<rmrf> =)
<ptkhanh> zipp0: nguoi yeu =))
<zipp0> :-?
<vubuntor467> co ai ko ?
<vubuntor467> cho minh hoi xiu
<vubuntor467> ?
<n2i> không có ai
<vubuntor467> hihi
<vubuntor467> de xuong wa di
<ptkhanh> :|
<vubuntor467> cho em hoi may cai di anh
<vubuntor467> n2i
<n2i> !ák
<ubot2> Factoid 'k' not found
<n2i> cứ tự nhiên
<vubuntor467> em dang dung ubuntu 10.04 gio em muon go bo phan mem game em cai thi lam sao anh nhi
<n2i> cài gì thì gỡ nấy
<n2i> cài đâu gỡ đó
<n2i> không giống win ;)
<vubuntor467> vay phai lam sao
<n2i> cài từ đâu?
<vubuntor467> em ko biet go sao ca
<vubuntor467> em ko nho nua
<n2i> software center?
<n2i> synaptic?
<n2i> apt-get?
<n2i> ốm!
<n2i> game á?
<vubuntor467> da
<n2i> vào software center, mục installed ấy
<n2i> rồi kiếm trong đó
<vubuntor467> ax
<n2i> có ô search đấy
<n2i> khỏe không ấy mà
<n2i> win còn phải lăn chuột, cái này đánh là nó ra liền
<vubuntor467> software center cho nao anh
 * n2i té lửa
<vubuntor467> hix
<n2i> trong menu applications ấy nhé
<n2i> dưới cuối cùng luôn
<vubuntor467> oh
<vubuntor467> em tim cai nay ma ko biet
<vubuntor467> hix
<vubuntor467> ma anh
<vubuntor467> nguoi ta noi linux bao mat
<n2i> hơ..
<n2i> tùy tâm
<vubuntor467> vay no bao mat nhu the nao ah nhi?
<vubuntor467> phu go xong roi
 * n2i không đủ trình để trả lời
<n2i> tránh tranh cãi! ;)
<n2i> sao không tìm hiểu về linux rồi sau đó hỏi tiếp nhỉ?
<vubuntor467> da
<vubuntor467> thank anh nna
<n2i> tránh kiểu không biết đấy là đâu, thì có nói cũng ú ớ thôi! :)
<vubuntor467> ma trong linux choi game nong trai vui ve dc ko anh
<C4NoC> được
<n2i> cái đó game flash mà, ok hết
<vubuntor978> pro giúp mình với
<vubuntor978> mình không sao cài được english study 4.1
<n2i> trên U?
<vubuntor978> nó cứ bào not cd-rom
<n2i> té...
<vubuntor978> ubuntu10
 * n2i hoa mắt chóng mặt...
<n2i> cài soft win trên U à
<vubuntor978> u
<vubuntor978> minh dùng wine để cài
<n2i> cài ok? xài có vấn đề?
<vubuntor978> dung gmount iso để moutn rồi mà không được
<vubuntor978> mình không cài được
<n2i> à, vụ đó thì chịu, bao nhiều lần mount như thế mà không xài như cd được
<vubuntor978> nó báo là cần cd-rom
<n2i> giải nén ra rồi cài thử?
<GeekComp> hâm à
<n2i> khổ thế thì tạo máy ảo win mà xài
<vubuntor978> mình thử rồi
<GeekComp> ông n2i
<n2i> sao?
<GeekComp> cái ES ấy
<GeekComp> nó có trình nhận dạng ổ
<n2i> GeekComp: là cái zề?
<vubuntor978> bạn geekcomp nói rõ hơn được không?
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> biết rồi
<n2i> nhưng nó không làm ăn với ổ mount
<GeekComp> bạn dùng thử Acetone ISO xem
<GeekComp> xem có đk ko
<GeekComp> mình cũng thử cái cho bik
<vubuntor978> uhm để mình thử
<n2i> không biết nó mount kiểu gì mà chẳng giống ổ CD gì cả
<n2i> mớ soft không xài được, trông như một thư mục thôi
<vubuntor589> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor589> cho em hỏi
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor589> em đang dùng windown h muốn cài sang HDH linux thì phải làm sao ạ
<GeekComp> .g tài liệu cho người mới
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://guitarpro.vn/showthread.php?t=4626
<GeekComp> ẹc nhầm
<vubuntor589> chỉ cần mua đĩa về cài thôi ạ ..có lưu ý gì ko anh
<GeekComp> bạn cứ vô wiki đọc
<C4NoC> !bg
<GeekComp> trên đó có hết rồi
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor589> vâng đê em xem
<vubuntor978> mình dùng ubuntu 10 không cài được acetoneiso bạn ơi
<vubuntor978> không hiểu sao nữa
<GeekComp> đau nhỉ
<GeekComp> dzậy thì chỉ còn cách duy nhất
<vubuntor978> liệu có cách nào không geek
<GeekComp> hỏi xem thèng ES có bản cho linux hem
<GeekComp> :P
<C4NoC> vubuntor978: thì cài cáikhác
<C4NoC> thiếu gì
<vubuntor978> ÉS là gì vậy?
<C4NoC> vô software center kiếm
<n2i> english study
<n2i> C4NoC: Chắc có :-D
<vubuntor978> hic
<GeekComp> Em muốn sống bên Uyn trọn đời
<GeekComp> Nhưng Linux Torward, bắt em phải dời
<n2i> linus mà
<GeekComp> vừa mới xuất khẩu thành bài ca
<vubuntor978> cài phần mêm bên ubuntu vất vả quá pro ơi
<GeekComp> phải ghi vào sổ tay mí đk
<vubuntor978> mình dân xây dựng cần cài rất nhiều phần mềm nữa
<vubuntor589> à anh ơi h nên dùng bản nào là tốt nhất ạ/
<GeekComp> bạn học TA trên ubuntu đâu khó
<GeekComp> nhưng bạn muốn nhất định phải là ES
<GeekComp> thì mình chịu
<n2i> cài máy ảo window mà xài
<n2i> nhẹ nhàng
<GeekComp> ubuntu hiện nay chưa có nhiều phần mềm cho dân chuyên
<GeekComp> vì thía mong bác thông cảm
<n2i> linux nói chung thì đúng hơn
<GeekComp> đợi cannonical bắt tay vs mấy soft cùng mầy ông khoa học nc ngoài thì có
<vubuntor027> chào mấy bạn, mình có it thắc mắc
<GeekComp> ố kề
<GeekComp> nhanh kẻo n2i chuồn, tui cũng đi học bi giờ
<vubuntor027> khi mình cài xong ubuntu 10.04, nó k thể connect đc mạng
<GeekComp> connect wifi or mạng dây?
<vubuntor027> mình cài trên laptop
 * n2i lủi
<vubuntor027> mạng dây bnj ah
<GeekComp> bik ngay mờ
<GeekComp> cái tên n2i
<vubuntor027> ?
<GeekComp> thím chạy nhanh thía đợi e đã
<vubuntor978> mạng dây thì mình cài nó tự động được mà
<vubuntor027> máy bàn thì đc
<GeekComp> bạn nói rõ hơn đk không
<vubuntor027> laptop k đc bạn ah
<GeekComp> ko connect đk nà sao
<vubuntor027> nó bảo k kết nối đc
<vubuntor467> co ba con nao choi 5 game fps chua nhi?
<GeekComp> có tên t8ax đóa
<vubuntor027> thì biểu tg của nó có nghĩa là no connecttions
<n2i> UT & arena rồi
<vubuntor467> cac ban oi
<vubuntor027> mình thử tìm driver trên trang chủ laptops của hãng thì k thấy hỗ trợ
<vubuntor467> co ai cai dc chuong trinh download nhanh ko a?
<GeekComp> 467: Jdownloader
<vubuntor027> mình dùng con Toshiba L640
<GeekComp> 027: bạn đã search trên goo chưa
<vubuntor027> rồi
<vubuntor027> tất nhiên!
<vubuntor978> driver no tu update ma
<vubuntor027> nhưng mà mình k lên đc mạng trên ubuntu thì sao update đc
<vubuntor978> ah uh
<vubuntor027> :(
<vubuntor027> mình cài bản 10.04 for desktop
<GeekComp> thím C4NoC ra giúp đê
<GeekComp> cái này em chửa bị bao giờ nên ếu bik
<vubuntor027> hu hu
<vubuntor978> hic nhiều vấn đề quá
<vubuntor027> mình cài thử cả 2 bản kubuntu và ubuntu đều k nhận đc mạng\
<vubuntor027> k kết nối đc
<GeekComp> kìa hỏi anh Sở Khanh
<GeekComp> vậy là driver laptop bạn không đk hỗ trợ
<vubuntor027> :(
<vubuntor027> vậy làm sao?
<vubuntor173> mới chuyển sang nên mình cũng mù tịt quá
<vubuntor027> hay là nó chỉ nhận bản netbook?
<n2i> lắm vubuntor thế nhở
<GeekComp> mịa các bố mod toàn sang luser chém
<n2i> cho cái nick dễ tab các vị ơi!
<GeekComp> thím n2i giúp hắn đê
<n2i> giúp zề?
<GeekComp> em đi học đây
<GeekComp> bí bí
<vubuntor027> :(
<vubuntor027> ai help mình nào
<n2i> vụ gì thế?
<GeekComp> nó ếu connect wire
<vubuntor027> laptop của mình k nhận đc mạng
<vubuntor027> cả dây cả k dây
 * GeekComp lủi
<n2i> ifconfig rồi show kết quả coi nào
<vubuntor467> vay xem lai card mang di nha
<vubuntor027> :(
<vubuntor027> xem lại ntn đây
<vubuntor467> lay 1 cai may khac ket noi mang thu dc hay ko
<GeekComp> kìa hắn kêu ìconfig
<n2i> ifconfig rồi show kết quả cái, xem nó thế nào
<vubuntor027> chạy trên win vẫn ngon
<vubuntor027> chính cái máy đó
<vubuntor027> cài win
<vubuntor027> lên mạng ngon
<vubuntor027> sang ubuntu
<vubuntor027> k chạy đc
<GeekComp> vubuntor027: mở terminal, gõ ifconfig
<n2i> GeekComp: đi học đê!
<GeekComp> show hàng lên đây
<GeekComp> cho n2i hấp diêm
<n2i> :))
<GeekComp> n2i: chạy đây
<n2i> việc nhà thì nhác
<n2i> việc chú bác thì siêng
<GeekComp> ho ho
<n2i> khổ
<vubuntor027> k đc bạn ah
 * n2i 2
<GeekComp> hehe
<n2i> 027 không được là sao?
 * GeekComp hài quá
<n2i> xài lệnh đó chưa?
<vubuntor027> rồi mà
<vubuntor027> T_T
<n2i> không thấy gì á?
<vubuntor027> k
<vubuntor027> vẫn cái dấu nhắc thôi
<vubuntor027> k có gì cả
<n2i> sudo ifconfig
<n2i> ủa, nó không có thông báo gì sao?
<vubuntor027> k có gì
<vubuntor027> gõ xong ấn enter
<GeekComp> ố là la
<vubuntor027> vẫn dấu nhắc thôi
<GeekComp> chơi khó rồii
 * GeekComp lủi
<vubuntor027> :((
<vubuntor216> ?
<vubuntor600> alo, có ai bị hiện tượng phím shift ko xài được ko/
<vubuntor600> các phím khác bình thường cả
<C4NoC> hok
<excrypf> vubuntor600: bàn phím hỏng?
<vubuntor600> ko
<vubuntor600> dùng bên win tố mà
<vubuntor600> tốt mà
<vubuntor600> đôi khi dùng được, đôi khi ko, chả hiểu... nhưng mà dùng bên win thì ok
<vubuntor726> ai xai goldendit cho minh2 hoi3 ty1
<vubuntor600> reset keyboard chỗ nào nhỉ mọi người/
<ptkhanh> vubuntor726: ?
<C4NoC> vào preference keyboard
<vubuntor600> cái reset to default ấy à
<vubuntor600> muốn reset như là tắt đi mở lại ấy
<vubuntor726> lúc cài bộ phát âm ấy, mình chỉ đường dẫn đến cái file .iso, hay phải giải nén cái file iso ra
<vubuntor600> lam sao để đổi tên nick nhỉ
<excrypf> vubuntor600: /nick new_nick
<trandatnh> ẹt, bó tay thiệt, bấm ctrl shift t thì được
<trandatnh> mà bấm shift ko thì ko được
<trandatnh> bấm shift esc để mở task manager của chrome cũng không được t-t
<excrypf> trandatnh: bạn bật terminal, gõ câu lệnh xev, thử xem nó có nhận phím shift ko
<DeathBlossom> trong ubuntu xài phim gì để mở xem task manager như bên win nhỉ
<excrypf> DeathBlossom: ubuntu ko đặt sẵn phím tắt cho system monitor
<excrypf> DeathBlossom: bạn phải tự đặt
<DeathBlossom> nó là system monitor à :D mình ko bik, cảm ơn nhìu :D
<trandatnh> bấm rồi, nhưng mà làm sao để biết có nhận phím shift ko/
<DeathBlossom> hix, giải nén cái tập âm thanh của goldendict lâu kinh dị, 400 MB mà mới dc 70 MB :(
<trandatnh> vậy là xev ko nhận được phím shift bạn ơi
<trandatnh> giờ sao ``1
<trandatnh> =.='
<excrypf> DeathBlossom: focus vào cái cửa sổ eventester, ấn shift, nhìn vào terminal xem nó có update ko
<excrypf> trandatnh: focus vào cái cửa sổ eventester, ấn shift, nhìn vào terminal xem nó có update ko
<excrypf> DeathBlossom: sry, mình nhầm
<trandatnh> mình thử rồi, ko nhận
<trandatnh> để thử khởi động lại xem ntn
<trandatnh> ko ăn thua j ~~!
<trandatnh> ác
<trandatnh> bây giờ lại dùng được phím Shift
<trandatnh> lúc đăng nhập vào máy
<trandatnh> trong mật khấu có dùng phím shift
<trandatnh> Thì lại ko bấm mật khẩu được
<trandatnh> bây giờ lại dùng được phím Shift, ko hiểu t-t
<trandatnh> t-t
<trandatnh> sặc, lại hết dùng được t-t
<t8ax> n2i đâu rồi?
<trandatnh> có ai giúp được mình vụ phím shift ko nhỉ t-t
<n2i> zề thế?
<t8ax> đang tính chỉnh lại quạt
<DeathBlossom> haizzz, firefox bên đây hiển thị flash bị mất 1 phần, bùn ghê, cài thử chrome coi có dc ko :((
<vubuntor990> hi
<vubuntor990> co ai k cho e hoi
<vubuntor868> ai rãnh cho mình hỏi làm sao để đặt ip khi muốn share net
<t8ax> nản quá laptop ngày càng nóng :| giờ Core 1 = Core 2 = 79độ, temp1 = 65 độ
<C4NoC> cháy đê
 * t8ax đạp C4NoC
<C4NoC> ôi, cpu  desk mềnh có 19oC
<C4NoC> lap 45oC
<C4NoC> vẫn mát
<t8ax> :(
<t8ax> móa sao lại nóng vậy nhỉ :(
<vubuntor873> co ai k cho e hoi vai thu
<n2i> C4NoC: Sao mát thế?
<C4NoC> :D
 * n2i cứ đều đều ~55
<n2i> :(
<C4NoC> lap mềnh AMD nhá
<t8ax> hôm qua vào Win thì thấy mát hơn rõ ràng :(
<C4NoC> hế hế
<C4NoC> amd mà mát vãi
<n2i> AMD mà thế là quá mát òi
 * n2i ghé C4NoC xin ít kinh nghiệm! :))
<t8ax> C4NoC:  có "kinh" nghiệm cơ à
<C4NoC> n2i: kinh nghiệm là mua AMD
<C4NoC> hố hố
<n2i> :(
<t8ax> giờ nóng quá làm sao đây :(
<n2i> t8ax: bao nhiêu?
<C4NoC> t8ax: tưới nước?
<t8ax> temp 65 core1, core 2 80 :-ss
<n2i> Adapter: ISA adapter cái này trong sensor là gì nhỉ?
<t8ax> là cái cục sạc ;)
<n2i> 49, 50
<n2i> bậy bạ, cục sạc thánh đo được temp của nó :-D
<t8ax> =))
<C4NoC> sao hok?
<t8ax> hình như là cái nối giữa màn hình + máy ;)
<n2i> chứ nó mò ra ngoài đó đo hở?
<n2i> hay là nó đo gì ở trong?
<C4NoC> n2i: dí tr*m vào mà đo
<n2i> :(
<t8ax> giờ có cách gì cho nó mát hơn ko nhỉ?
<t8ax> ngoài trời thì nóng, sờ vô laptop nóng hơn :-(
<n2i> coi JAV HD hay sao mà nóng thế? ;D
 * C4NoC mát
<C4NoC> chỗ mềnh luôn 23oC
<C4NoC> hế hế
<n2i> C4NoC: vốn nó thế hay bí kíp gì?
<DeathBlossom> sao coi nhiệt độ CPU các pác
<DeathBlossom> conky à
<n2i> DeathBlossom: ra tiệm thuốc mua cái nhiệt kế
<C4NoC> n2i: bí kíp là xài máy lạnh :D
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> thế cũng phải hỏi
<C4NoC> DeathBlossom: lm-sensors
<n2i> mở đít máy ra nhét vào
<DeathBlossom> mún giảm nhiệt thì bỏ vài cục nước đá lên quạt chip ấy, mát lạnh
<n2i> C4NoC: ợ, nói thế bằng không, mùa đông lạnh co ro rồi cần gì máy lạnh
<t8ax> mà sang bên Win thì nó lại ko nóng bằng bên U mới hãi :(
<DeathBlossom> command not foud C4 Æ¡i :(
<C4NoC> set cpu freq chÆ°a?
<n2i> thấy bên U quạt chạy êm quá
<C4NoC> cài cái đó vào
<t8ax> cpu freq?
<C4NoC> giảm speed xuống
<t8ax> đã nóng còn giảm speed :|
<C4NoC> :-/
<n2i> C4NoC: ờ, nhưng mà hình như vụ đó trong cpu có rồi mà
<t8ax> sang Uyn thì thấy quạt quay nhanh hơn, nhưng mát hơn rõ ràng :(
<n2i> nó tự động giảm speed khi không xài mấy phải không?
<C4NoC> tùy
<DeathBlossom> "Im-sensors" command not found :(
<n2i> uhm, sang win thì quạt rột rột luôn
<C4NoC> DeathBlossom: apt-cache search sensors
<n2i> U êm quá! :))
<C4NoC> có gì đâu
<C4NoC> kiếm cái điều khiển quạt á
<t8ax> giờ làm sao :|
<C4NoC> nếu máy có support
<n2i> C4NoC: quan trọng là ở đó!
<n2i> có cái fancotrol mà không xài được
<n2i> cái pwm ấy
<t8ax> ếu có support mới nản :(
<n2i> C4NoC: vụ này là thế nào /usr/sbin/pwmconfig: There are no pwm-capable sensor modules installed
<n2i> t8ax: sao biết không support?
<t8ax> cùng dòng như trên
<DeathBlossom> lạ nhỉ, list thì nó có lệnh lm-sensors mà sao xài thì ko dc
<t8ax> DeathBlossom: sudo apt-get install lm-sensors
<n2i> lệnh sensor ấy
<DeathBlossom> có cài rồi t8, mà sao ko chạy dc :))
<t8ax> cài xong gõ sensors
<DeathBlossom> à dc rồi,
<DeathBlossom> very kool, giải nén cái bộ âm thanh của golden 2h chưa xong
<DeathBlossom> >"<
<n2i> :))
<n2i> chắc không phải tiếng anh không chứ?
<DeathBlossom> tiếng anh thôi mà, down trong topic giới thiệu golden, cái file iso là ~ 400mb, giờ giải nén ra >"<
<samaclacda> hi there
<samaclacda> mình ko biết là ubuntu có cái tính năng "chạy phần mêm từ xa" như 1 ng trên forum họ nói...
<DeathBlossom> remote desktop
<excrypf> samaclacda: nếu ứng dụng là dòng lệnh thì chỉ cần ssh
<excrypf> đồ họa thì cũng có thể ssh forward X11 nhưng hơi nặng
<vubuntor360> any body?
<DeathBlossom> bạn ơi, làm sao set desktop background cho 4 cái workspace mỗi cái 1 cái nhỉ
<samaclacda> excrypf: Chạy phần mềm từ xa, Ubuntu hỗ trợ chạy phần mềm từ máy A, nhưng giao diện nó ở máy B, và người sử dụng phần mềm có thể ở máy C. Windows không hỗ trợ. Điều này là cần thiết vì Laptop tôi khá yếu so với máy bàn, muốn chạy nhanh thì cứ chạy phần mềm trên máy bàn. Còn máy bàn thì để người khác dùng. Điều này cũng rất thuận tiện. Bạn mua 1 cá
<samaclacda> excrypf: topic nay: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/21006#comment-26334
<bksupybot> Title: 20 lí do thuyết phục bạn chuyển sang Linux (Phần 2) - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<excrypf> samaclacda: ngồi ở máy C remote tới máy B, từ máy B lại tới máy A
<DeathBlossom> ai chỉ mình set hình nền khác nhau cho 4 cái workspace với
<excrypf> DeathBlossom: theo mình là ko có
<samaclacda> ... excrypf minh ko nghi the
<samaclacda> anyway, tới giờ về rồi, hôm khác talk tiếp về topic này, thanks all
<DeathBlossom> bùn thế :((
<DeathBlossom> tìm dc cách làm ròi, xài compiz
<vubuntor575> alo
<vubuntor575> lam sao 2 IP chay chung port 21 va 80 ubuntu server
<vubuntor575> lam sao 2 IP chay chung port 21 va 80 ubuntu server
<dungwd> mình cài win 7 trước, ubuntu sau, giờ làm sao để chỉnh mặc định boot win 7
<n2i> dungwd: startupmanager
<n2i> không thì chỉnh file config của grub, cũng ốm mắt đó :))
<dungwd> n2i: startupmanager là của linux hả
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> cài vào, chính xác là startup-manager
<vubuntor575> ?
<vubuntor575> lam sao 2 IP chay chung port 21 va 80 ubuntu server <<< sao kg ai help vay
<n2i> không hiểu
<vubuntor575> nghia la
<vubuntor575> thuong thi 1 con server se duoc chay 1 cong
<vubuntor575> gio minh muon 2 con server chay song song cung port 80
<n2i> cấu hình trong router à?
<vubuntor575> uh kg
<vubuntor575> cau hinh trong ubuntu
<vubuntor575> trong router minh da mo cong 80 cho 2 may roi
<vubuntor575> 192.168.100.1
<vubuntor575> 192.168.100.1:80
<vubuntor575> 192.168.100.2:80
<vubuntor575> nhung gio chi vao duoc co 1 con ah
<vubuntor575> ok noi vay nha gio minh co 2 domain chay 2 server 1 server 1 domain
<vubuntor575> ok chua?
<vubuntor575> domain1.com vao binh thuong wa cong 80
<vubuntor575> con domain2.com vao kg dc
<vubuntor575> gio lam sao cho ser1 va 2 chay cung 1 port 80
<vubuntor575> ???
 * n2i lủi! Mỗi con mỗi khác, không được thì...
<vubuntor575> ???
<dungwd> alo, cai ubuntu vao may that, thi moi thay ro ne
<dungwd> he he
<n2i> cài rồi à
<dungwd> ua
<dungwd> dang xai ne
<dungwd> hieu ung nhung bong benh nay lam sao tat day
<dungwd> startup-manager
<dungwd> hay la startupmanager
<n2i> cái cao su ấy hả?
<dungwd> a
<dungwd> nhung qua nhung lai thay ghet
<n2i> tắt đi
<n2i> hiệu ứng wobby gì đó
<vubuntor575> kg ai biet cach chi minh ah?
<dungwd> chinh dc cai Startup manager roi
<dungwd> compiz co san phai khong?
<dungwd> thay no chon roi het ne
<dungwd> gio sao mo day
<n2i> ?
<dungwd> compiz
<n2i> cho xin ít tiếng Việt bác ơi! :))
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> lam sao ra tieng viet
<dungwd> ibus unikey dc khong?
<dungwd> giup di ma
<dungwd> sao go tieng viet day
<vubuntor055> moi nguoi xem bong da het roi ak
<n2i> chÆ°a
<vubuntor055> cho minh hoi
<n2i> không cho :))
<Nam_Son> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * Nam_Son đạp n2i
<vubuntor055> co the cai nhieu chuong trinh cung mot luc trong ubuntu khong
<vubuntor055> :))
<Nam_Son> :-D
<vubuntor055> vd nhu vua update vua cai
<Nam_Son> có
 * n2i bắt chân, tung chưởng Nam_Son bay lên, rút colt 45 nhấp 3 phát vào 3 chân Nam_Son! haha
<Nam_Son> cài chường trình theo hàng đợi
<Nam_Son> :D
<Nam_Son> chứ làm sao mà cài cùng lúc được
<vubuntor055> tai vi minh nghi neu co the chia quyen addmin ra dc thi se cai dc nhieu chuong trinh mot luc
 * Nam_Son tung liên hoàn cước vào mặt n2i khiến n2i không kịp trở tay bay lên bỏ cổ n2i "gốp" haha
<Nam_Son> bẻ cổ viết lộn^^
<n2i> Nam_Son: sơn đâu ngờ /me có thuật liễu nương, mấy vụ đấm đá là trò mèo, không làm gì được :))
<vubuntor055> ass min :))
<n2i> vubuntor055: chuyện zề?
<t8ax> http://lh6.ggpht.com/_rYdieyTPZvM/TP9yR5HD-CI/AAAAAAAAALE/pKoHji6YWmg/33.png ồh christmas :)
<Nam_Son> n2i: thuật gì cũng chết ráo
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "t8ax" : (#1) Đi ngủ đi, (#2) có gió là có t8ax
<Nam_Son> =))
 * Nam_Son hehe cảnh sát vô vọt lẹ
<Nam_Son> t8ax: theme xinh quá share đi
<t8ax> not for girl
<n2i> mods mỏi mắt mới được mà xin
<Nam_Son> ?
<Nam_Son> hiểm xài một mình:(
<t8ax> for boy only, gay!
<n2i> yep
<Nam_Son> t8ax: thứ nhất mình ko phải gay thứ 2 cũng ko phải nữ mà là con trai vậ ok rồi chứ
<n2i> chứng minh đê, show "chân" đê
 * Nam_Son chứng nè "cắn cổ n2i"
<n2i> hơ hơ
<n2i> cổ zề?
<t8ax> cổ là cờ
<t8ax> cờ là cờ..
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> vậy mà còn kêu ko fải gay :(
 * Nam_Son đạp t8ax đáng ghet
<t8ax> emerald
<Nam_Son> t8ax: ko share thì thôi
<t8ax> :-ss
<t8ax> giận rồi.. đúng là đàn bà
<RCua> (:|
<n2i> hơ hơ
<Nam_Son> :-/mắc mớ gì giận người dưng
<n2i> đó, nói 1 là 2, không là có
<t8ax> xí.. ai thèm giận mấy ng`
 * Nam_Son mắc ói quá
 * Nam_Son đi xem phim hoạt hình còn vui
<t8ax> Từ Dũ gấp đê, ko khéo nó fọt ra bằng miệng, lol
<Nam_Son> t8ax: toàn nghĩ bậy
<n2i> cảnh sát đi òi :))
<Nam_Son> !spam |n2i
<ubot2> n2i: Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<n2i> http://vn.news.yahoo.com/tto/20101207/ttc-vietnamnet-bi-hack-co-dau-hieu-noi-b-3de8f3a.html
<bksupybot> Title: Vietnamnet bị hack có dấu hiệu nội bộ - Yahoo! Tin tc (at vn.news.yahoo.com)
<Nam_Son> !kick |n2i
<ubot2> Factoid 'kick' not found
<Nam_Son> =))
<n2i> Nam_Son: quyền gì mà kick?
<Nam_Son> n2i: bấm đại ko được thì thôi
<n2i> !spam | Nam_Son
<ubot2> Nam_Son: Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<vubuntor611> alo........co ai ranh k.....cho minh hoi chut van de nay
<vubuntor865> Xin hỏi, có bạn nào biêt về cài đặt web trên Joomla không ạ
<vubuntor611> cho minh hoi chut ve grub
<vubuntor611> minh dang gap van de ve grub
<n2i> joomla thì lên joomla việt mà hỏi
<vubuntor611> cha.......chac ai cung xem vn da roi nen k thay ai nhi
<vubuntor611> help grub?
<n2i> đang bận hết ;)
<vubuntor611> haha
<n2i> sao cười zề?
<vubuntor611> grub minh dang bi van de.......ban giup minh giai quyet van de nay nha
<vubuntor611> suot 2 tuan nay........k lam viec duoc ubuntu gi duoc ca
<n2i> 2 tuần?
<n2i> sao để lâu thế?
<vubuntor611> uh........
<n2i> giờ lại lên đúng lúc cao điểm :))
<vubuntor611> haha
<vubuntor611> tai tim cach khac phuc ma k duoc
<vubuntor611> boi vay moi hoi truoc do
<codai2810> n2i: vì nếu hỏi ngay thì lại bảo ko chịu search mà đã hỏi
<n2i> :-D
<vubuntor611> haha....
 * n2i đâu có
<vubuntor611> de minh noi chi tiet tu luc dau truoc khi bi vay
<n2i> nhưng bỏ tận 2 tuần thì lẽ ra cũng không phải hỏi nữa, chắc xong rồi
<n2i> uhm
<vubuntor611> ..... thoi diem truoc minh dung 3 hdh, chia lam 3 phan vung: sda1 thi cai xp, sda2 thi cai ubuntu 10.10, sd3 thi cai kubuntu 10.10..........luc do xp minh bi van de nen minh format sda1 de cai lai xp.......gio khoi dong thi grub k con
<n2i> ò, tất nhiên rồi
<n2i> không còn thì lấy lại thôi
<vubuntor611> de phuc hoi grub nhu luc thoi diem truoc thi minh da lam buoc dau roi
<vubuntor611> ......hien tai khoi dong thi 2 che do xp va grub4dos
<n2i> làm sao?
<n2i> chỉ cần cài lại grub là được mà
<vubuntor611> hihi........cai grub minh chua lam bao gio nen k dam thu
<vubuntor611> nen hoi truoc cho ky vi tren 2 ubuntu do minh co du lieu quan trong
<n2i> grub chứ có liên quan gì U đâu
<n2i> không hãi :))
<vubuntor611> vay ah....
<vubuntor611> tai minh cung chua nam ky ve grub lam
<n2i> bây giờ
<vubuntor611> vay theo ban gio cai lai grub the nao
<vubuntor611> uh
<n2i> có nhiều cách, có thể dùng livecd ubuntu để cài lại
<n2i> hoặc dùng parted magic để nó lôi grub của U ra rồi vào
<n2i> còn cách nào thay cho parted magic thì mình không biết
<n2i> nhưng đại khái là thế
<vubuntor611> minh da dung cach do........dung netbootin de tao livecd de cai bang usb thi khi dung usb de khoi dong thi fail ......thoi diem truoc thi van dung usb de cai binh thuong
<vubuntor611> vay ah........
<n2i> nên để riêng /home ra một phân vùng riêng
<n2i> bao nhiêu giữ liệu bỏ đó, có cài lại U cũng không sao
<vubuntor611> minh k thich cai lai ubuntu....lai update mat thoi gian lam.
<vubuntor611> va lai nhieu ung dung minh cai dat phai cai lai cung met
<n2i> uhm
<n2i> ngại nhất khoản đó
<n2i> nhưng cũng đỡ, lỡ chết U cũng không mất data
<vubuntor611> uh...nhung muon phuc hoi mot phan cung hieu van de them chut it. de khi sau nay bi van co cach phuc hoi
<n2i> http://www.ubuntu-inside.me/2009/06/howto-recover-grub2-after-windows.html làm như ở đây cũng được
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Blog: Howto Recover Grub2 After Windows Installation (at www.ubuntu-inside.me)
<n2i> nhưng mà dài quá
<vubuntor997> ai da chay java tren ubu chua
<vubuntor997> cho em hoi
<vubuntor997> cac buoc cai eclipse de chay java tren ubu can co nhung gi a
<vubuntor997> trong ubuntu software center khong co jdk hay jre
<vubuntor997> the thi cai luon eclipse trong ubuntu software duoc khong a??
<codai2810> .g jdk ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/howto-ubuntu-linux-install-configure-jdk-jre/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Linux Install Sun Java Development Kit ( JDK ) and Java Runtime Environment ( JRE ) (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor997: mục địch của bạn là gì cài eclipse à
<vubuntor997> vang a
<n2i> dùng openjdk, trong synaptic có
<Nam_Son> thì cứ vào ubuntu software mà cài
<codai2810> trong đó ko có sẵn sun-jdk đâu
<vubuntor611> ok....thanks ....de minh tim hieu them
<codai2810> vubuntor997: làm theo link của bkphenny
<n2i> chính xác là không còn sun-jdk nữa, không thấy nữa
 * codai2810 có thấy
<vubuntor997> em thay trong synaptic co open jdk
<vubuntor997> minh chi can mark vao do de dung thoi ha cac anh
<n2i> codai2810: 9.10 thì còn thấy
<n2i> hay là /me không chú ý nhỉ?
<codai2810> n2i: ko biết
 * Nam_Son cho hỏi tý
 * Nam_Son http://codepad.org/gRJaWLra
<Nam_Son> sao đoạn code đó tôi chạy trong win thì ok
<Nam_Son> chạy in ubuntu thì
<Nam_Son> http://codepad.org/XAZg1pNC
<bksupybot> Title: C++ code - 7 lines - codepad (at codepad.org)
<n2i> đang giờ cao điểm ai đi hỏi giờ này
<Nam_Son> :Pchứ hỏi giờ nào sắp thi rồi
<vubuntor997> cac ban cho to hoi cai
<n2i> tùy tâm
<vubuntor997> trong cai gvim dung de go code
 * n2i lủi
<vubuntor997> thi co chuc nang nao ma  khi minh go mot tu khoa thi no hien thi ra phan lua chon con lai khong
<vubuntor997> vi du minh go " asc "
<vubuntor997> thi no hien thi luon ra "asciz" va cac duoi tiep theo "asc.."
<n2i> hiểu òi, nhưng mờ 0 biết :))
<codai2810> vubuntor997: chờ hết trận bóng sẽ có người trả lời
<n2i> kiểu autocomplete
<vubuntor997> hi`
<vubuntor997> dung roi
<n2i> bảo giờ cao điểm mà
<vubuntor997> anh em dang xem bong da het ah
<codai2810> vubuntor997: mọi người đang xem
<vubuntor567> cac ban huong dan minh voi
<vubuntor567> System>Preferences>Advanced Desktop Effects Settings
<vubuntor567> minh khong thay
<Nam_Son> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<Nam_Son> ko thấy cái gì
<vubuntor567> de chay compizconfig
<vubuntor567> vao system khong thay advanced desktop effects
<Nam_Son> vubuntor567: đâu trong system mà thấy
<vubuntor567> minh da apply compizconfig
<vubuntor567> ban huong dan minh di
 * Nam_Son đạp n2i!1hUTnhe
<vubuntor567> minh duoc huong dan nhu vay o mot website
<Nam_Son> vubuntor567: định sử dụng compiz à
<Nam_Son> .wki compiz
<vubuntor567> vang
<vubuntor567> nam son huong dan minh chut di
<Nam_Son> .g compiz
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.compiz.org/
<vubuntor567> dung roi
<anyoneofus> !compiz
<ubot2> compiz is compiz-fusion
<bksupybot> Title: Compiz Home (at www.compiz.org)
<anyoneofus> !beginner
<ubot2> Factoid 'beginner' not found
<Nam_Son> để mình lấy cái link cho bạn
<vubuntor567> cai hinh hop cua giao dien desktop 4 mat day
<vubuntor567> vang
<vubuntor567> minh dang chay ubuntu 10.10
<Nam_Son> vubuntor567: http://www.google.com/custom?hl=vi&client=google-coop-np&cof=FORID%3A13%3BAH%3Aleft%3BS%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-vn.org%3BCX%3AUbuntu-VN%3BL%3Ahttp%3A%2F%2Fforum.ubuntu-vn.org%2Fubuntu-vn-logo.png%3BLH%3A100%3BLP%3A1%3BLC%3A%23663300%3BVLC%3A%23993300%3BGALT%3A%23CC6600%3BDIV%3A%23CC6600%3B&adkw=AELymgWna_idn4162FILjCh4pt3HRFCvWye-jgNjNy7NpmKRxnv82xP6c3Mbx9we4hfHYCL0mnlthLpccvf_WUmRwKsN8KeRap69HAdyf25xnhZM_M7FCvsbtS2dyoMy3JfEOxMnqt2n&boost
<bksupybot> Title: - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com)
<Nam_Son> vào đó tìm tài liệu tự ghiên cứu nhé^^
<vubuntor029> cac ban co biet chuc nang autocomple trong gvim khong
<vubuntor029> de hoan thanh keyword cho assembly khi to code tren gvim
<nobawk> vubuntor029: sao?
<vubuntor567> anh nam son xem em lam theo huong dan nay co van de gi khong
<vubuntor567> Hướng dẫn cài đặt Compiz Fusion trên Ubuntu 7.10   Từ bản 7.10, Compiz Fusion được đi kèm Ubuntu, để mở rộng thêm tính năng của compiz, bạn cần phải cài compiz config settings manager: >Vào System> Adminstration> Synaptic Package Manager >Click Search >Đánh vào compizconfig >Chọn compizconfig-settings-manager> Chuột phải> Mark for installation (Các file đi kèm sẽ tự đô
<vubuntor567> em dung 10.10
<nobawk> vubuntor029: autocomplete có nhiều kiểu
 * n2i test themes empathy
<vubuntor567> ?????????????????????????????/
<nobawk> vubuntor567: càii cái đó vô
<nobawk> vubuntor567: thế thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor567: lên diễn đàn mà kiếm
<vubuntor567> nhung vao System khong thay Synaptic Package Manager
 * n2i test themes empathy
<n2i> tèng teng
<n2i> teng tèng
<n2i> :))
<Nam_Son> n2i: VN thua à^
<nobawk> vubuntor567: add đủ repository chưa?
<nobawk> !find compizconfig
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: compizconfig-backend-gconf, libcompizconfig0, libcompizconfig0-dev, compizconfig-backend-kconfig, compizconfig-settings-manager (and 1 others)
<nobawk> !info compizconfig-settings-manager
<ubot2> nobawk: compizconfig-settings-manager (source: compizconfig-settings-manager): Compiz configuration settings manager. In component universe, is extra. Version 0.8.2-0ubuntu1 (maverick), package size 623 kB, installed size 4068 kB
<n2i> Nam_Son: Thua sao được
<Nam_Son> n2i: đùa thôi
<nobawk> vubuntor567: add thêm cái universe repo vào
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<Nam_Son> }n2i
<n2i> }ping
<bksupybot> pong
<vubuntor567> khong xem phim duoc tren ubuntu
<vubuntor567> ai huong dan toi voi
<vubuntor567> cai ubuntu len khong xem phim tren mang duoc chi mot mau den thoi
<Nam_Son> vubuntor567: cài flash plugin chưa
<n2i> thế cài win xong có xem phim trên mạng được không?
<vubuntor567> khong
<n2i> hơ
<Nam_Son> chắc chưa cài flash
<vubuntor567> em cai roi
<n2i> thế phải làm thế nào?
<vubuntor567> co cai xem duoc cai khong xem duoc anh ah
<vubuntor567> dac biet nghe nhac tren zing no chi la mot khung xanh
<Nam_Son> vubuntor567: chọp một tấm hình up lên imgur.com
<Nam_Son> rồi đưa link vào đây
<n2i|1hUTnhe> alo
<vubuntor567> http://mp3.zing.vn/mp3/nghe-bai-hat/Toi-Yeu-Bong-Da-Ngoc-Son.IWZAID6A.html
<bksupybot> Title: Tôi Yêu Bóng Đá - Ngọc Sơn | Nghe - tải - xem lyrics | Zing Mp3 (at mp3.zing.vn)
<vubuntor567> em khong biet chup hinh trong  nay
<Nam_Son> vubuntor567: giống như chụp trong win thôi
<n2i> bậy bạ
<n2i> dễ hơn chụp trong win nhiều
<n2i> nhấn nút phát có cái png xài òi
<n2i> win còn phải paste :))
<t8ax> http://fc01.deviantart.net/fs71/f/2010/342/8/d/hands_up_by_billgaytes-d34gu3n.png
<n2i> t8ax: gọi /me cái nhé 1 2 3..
<t8ax> ếu gọi
<n2i> gọi đi, test icon mừ
<t8ax> hôk
<t8ax> ếu chơi năn nỉ ;)
<t8ax> n2í
<t8ax> n2ì
 * Nam_Son cuốn sách có 3 chử này "Open Source Press"
<t8ax> n2ị
<t8ax> n2Ä©
<t8ax> =))
 * Nam_Son là mình có toàn quyền trên nó mà ko cần phải xin phép tác giả phải ko
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: cuốn sách có 3 chử này "Open Source Press"
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: cuốn sách có 3 chử này "Open Source Press"
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: là mình có toàn quyền trên nó mà ko cần phải xin phép tác giả phải ko
<n2i> ặc haha
 * _Tux_ chịu
<nobawk> Nam_Son: phải tôn trọng tác giả
<nobawk> Nam_Son: phải xin phép chứ
<t8ax> ko hiểu ý Nam_Son cho lắm? tính lấy về xuất bản thành 1 cuốn với tên mình là tác giả à?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: nhưng nó mã nguồn mở mà
 * Nam_Son đạp t8ax
<RCua> giây phép là gì mà mở?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: Copyright c 2007 Open Source Press GmbH
 * Nam_Son Copyright c 2007 Open Source Press GmbH
<RCua> nếu Open Source Press là tên hãng
<RCua> không có nghĩa là nó open source
<Nam_Son> O:-)vãi
 * t8ax chụp 1 tấm hình log chat này.. mốt mà có nxb nào xuất bản sách tên tác giả là Nam Sơn thì mình kiện
<t8ax> ( hoặc là tống tiền )
 * Nam_Son tưởng mã nguồn mở@@
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "t8ax" : (#1) Đi ngủ đi, (#2) có gió là có t8ax
<t8ax> }forget t8ax*
<bksupybot> t8ax: Error: There is no such factoid.
<nobawk> Nam_Son: nguồn mở thì bạn thích làm gì thì làm
<t8ax> }forget t8ax *
<bksupybot> t8ax: The operation succeeded.
<nobawk> Nam_Son: copy code rồi nghi tên bạn vào?
<nobawk> Nam_Son: copy nội dung ra rồi bảo  là bạn viết?
<Nam_Son> nobawk: ok GNU GPL, hay LGPL mấy cái đó học rồi^^ nhưng thấy
<Nam_Son> Open Source Press
<Nam_Son> là lạ nên mới hỏi
<Nam_Son> t8ax: ông toàn chọt tôi:((
<t8ax> chọt làm giề..
<t8ax> ko có lỗ =))
<Nam_Son> :-X
<vubuntor450> Totem no sound
<vubuntor450> help với
<vubuntor450> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: khóc đi
<_Tux_> VLC hay MPlayer có tiếng không ?
<_Tux_> Totem lởm bỏ mịa
<RCua> heh
<vubuntor450> _Tux_:  có
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: thế thì kệ nó
<_Tux_> xài mấy cái kia
<_Tux_> gỡ totem đi
<_Tux_> việc gì phải xoắn
 * _Tux_ xài Win ngon :x
<vubuntor450> _Tux_:  lúc đầu thì có
<vubuntor450> _Tux_:  sau khi gỡ pulseaudio ra thì xịt =))
<t8ax> lol
<n2i> what?
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: ờ xịt là phải
<_Tux_> :))
<n2i> chỉnh font hồi loạn cả mắt!
 * _Tux_ thế còn kêu la gì nữa
<t8ax> vubuntor450: _Tux_:  sau khi gỡ pulseaudio ra thì xịt =)) => thế cài vô lại, nói nhảm, hỏi càng nhảm
<vubuntor450> n2i: thay cái alsa cho pulse mà =))
<vubuntor450> và cái pulse skype ko chơi đc
<n2i> sao lại gọi /me vậy?
 * _Tux_ pulse
<n2i> skype ầm ầm này
<_Tux_> vẫn skype ngon
<_Tux_> chẳng vấn đề gì
<vubuntor450> Ờ lạ nhỉ :))
<nobawk> sky mới hỗ trợ pulse rồi
<t8ax> gỡ pluse để fục vụ skype đc thì gỡ mẹ totem xài vlc -> ko khác gì mấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor450> bây h có cài pulse thì totem vẫn die
<vubuntor450> =))
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: đi chết đi !
<_Tux_> =))
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor450> có nhiều trang web ko cài totem plugin thì cài cái gì cho nó chạy nhỉ
<vubuntor450> mplayer plugin hả
<t8ax> vê xờ xê
<t8ax> vê lờ xê chứ :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: vãi L chưa
<_Tux_> (VLC)
<vubuntor450> http://w3.60s.com.vn/tivi.aspx
<bksupybot> Title: Xem phim trực tuyến - Xem film online - Tivi Online - Truyền hình trực tiếp - Download phim - Phim bộ - (at w3.60s.com.vn)
<vubuntor450> như trang này thì vãi LC cũng ko nhai đc
 * _Tux_ tạp nham quá
<_Tux_> mấy cái đó xài flash mà nhẩy
<vubuntor450> flash nào, bậy quá =))
 * _Tux_ ếu vào trang đó bao giờ
<vubuntor450> totem 2.30 x có sound
<vubuntor450> chán vkl
<vubuntor450> mà vlc bắt mms kém hơn totem nhể :D
 * n2i không xài được mms luôn
<n2i> vubuntor450: cho ít stream cái
<vubuntor450> n2i: có xài sờ trym nào đâu =))
<n2i> thế làm sao xài được?
<n2i> vlc mấy vụ với vov mà không được
<vubuntor029> vai vim trong ubuntu the nao cac bac,em chay gvim thay  no khong xu ly duoc cai autocomplete
<vubuntor029> file gi trong ubuntu giong .exe trong win de cai
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: Ctrl+N hoặc Ctrl+P
<n2i> vubuntor029: sao không xài cái khác?
<n2i> rất nhiều
<vubuntor029> the anh n2i gioi thieu em cai nao giao dien de dung ma co chuc nang autocomplete khong
<n2i> gedit đê, geany cũng được
<vubuntor450> n2i: bắt mms cũng tùy phim
<vubuntor450> :D
<n2i> gedit thêm cái plugin nữa mới ok
<codai2810> sd
<vubuntor450> mềnh chời medit
<n2i> vubuntor450: chưa xài được, chưa có kinh nghiệm
<vubuntor450> vubuntor029: file .deb =))
<vubuntor450> n2i: là mod ubuntu à
<n2i> nâu nâu
<t8ax> gì mà mod? S mod đấy
<vubuntor450> n2i: thấy cũng siêu phết
<vubuntor450> S mod à
<vubuntor450> thôi iêm té
<t8ax> giỡn đê ban nick, badn của IRC
<vubuntor450> ban ai thế
<vubuntor450> :))
 * _Tux_ ờ đâu đâu
<_Tux_> ai muốn ban nào
 * _Tux_ đang ngứa tay
<_Tux_> vubuntor450: <- này à ?
<t8ax> =))
 * _Tux_ ngước nhìn t8ax và n2i 
<t8ax> bạn hỏi Totem đấy :>
<_Tux_> bạn totem nào
<t8ax> quất đại đi, tính sau =))
 * Nam_Son ngủ thôi
<Nam_Son> }g9
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "g9" : Please God make bless to you
<Nam_Son> @@
<vubuntor854> anh oi cho e hoi loi nay la ji ah
<vubuntor854> Type 'ain' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/erik-b-andersen-rgba-gtk-maverick.list
<vubuntor854> sua the nao dc ak
<kingofmakai> main
<kingofmakai> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/erik-b-andersen-rgba-gtk-maverick.list
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: thêm chữ m vào cái
<_Tux_> sửa gì thành mịa ain
<kingofmakai> tìm đến dòng thứ 3
<_Tux_> =))
<kingofmakai> thêm m vào
<vubuntor854> dong 3 nao ak
<vubuntor854> ok
<vubuntor854> thanks anh
<vubuntor854> a
<vubuntor854> van ko dc
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> save chÆ°a?
<vubuntor854> save roi a
<vubuntor854> mo lai thay co roi
<vubuntor854> xong update no van bao loi do'
<kingofmakai> :-?
<vubuntor854> van ko sua dc loi
<kingofmakai> báo như cũ à?
<vubuntor854> vang
<kingofmakai> hay báo thế nào?
<vubuntor854> bao nhu the
<vubuntor854> Please report this bug against the 'update-manager' package and include the following error message:  'E:Type 'main' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/erik-b-andersen-rgba-gtk-maverick.list'
<_Tux_> lol
<kingofmakai> vđ
<vubuntor854> ?
<_Tux_> !paste | vubuntor854:
<ubot2> vubuntor854:: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor854> ?
<kingofmakai> paste toàn bộ cái file kia lên xem nào
<vubuntor854> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541055/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kingofmakai> không
<_Tux_> ôi đệt ...
<kingofmakai> sudo gedit /etc/apt/sources.list.d/erik-b-andersen-rgba-gtk-maverick.list
<kingofmakai> đấy
<kingofmakai> paste toàn bộ cái file kia lên đây
<vubuntor854> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541055/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor854> do la cai link ma
<_Tux_> hơ hơ
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor854> :D
 * _Tux_ người quen
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: ờ rồi thế này
<_Tux_> mở cái kia bằng gedit
<_Tux_> Ctrl+A
<_Tux_> roài vô
<_Tux_> paste.ubuntu.com
<_Tux_> paste cái đó lên đó
<_Tux_> coi xem sao sửa thành main lại sai nào
<vubuntor854> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541057/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: hơ hơ
<_Tux_> xóa cái chữ main dòng số 3 đi
<_Tux_> xóa cái dấu # ở dòng 1
<_Tux_> -> done
<kingofmakai> :))
<_Tux_> # tức là dấu comment
<_Tux_> :D
<kingofmakai> cả dòng 2 nữa, nếu thích
 * _Tux_ cài src làm giề
<_Tux_> tốn thêm thời gian tải
<kingofmakai> (nếu thích rồi còn gì)
<kingofmakai> cơ mà cứ su do add-apt-repository là nó tự động add cả scr vào
<kingofmakai> sau lại mất công gỡ ra bằng tay
<kingofmakai> có cách nào để cho nó không add scr không?
<codai2810> a
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: chịu
 * _Tux_ ít xài U không nhớ cái kia có tham số không
<_Tux_> man thá»­ xem
<kingofmakai> ok
<_Tux_> codai2810: a ơ giề
<_Tux_> codai2810: sắp thi chưa
<vubuntor854>  Type 'main' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/erik-b-andersen-rgba-gtk-maverick.list
<vubuntor854> loi moi
<codai2810> _Tux_: 28.12 thi java
<codai2810> _Tux_: 30.12 thi kiến trúc máy tính :D
<vubuntor854> lai co loi moi roi may anh oi
<vubuntor854>  Type 'main' is not known on line 3 in source list /etc/apt/sources.list.d/erik-b-andersen-rgba-gtk-maverick.list
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> vubuntor854: uxóa dòng thứ 3 chưa?
<vubuntor854> xoa roi
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: hơ
<kingofmakai> save chÆ°a?
<_Tux_> save chưa vậy
<_Tux_> :))
<kingofmakai> n2i: hello thím
<vubuntor854> http://paste.ubuntu.com/541059/
<vubuntor854> save roi ma
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<kingofmakai> xóa chữ main kia đi
<n2i> kingofmakai: :))
<_Tux_> vubuntor854: nãy anh bảo
<vubuntor854> ec
<_Tux_> xóa cả chữ main ở dòng 3 mà
<vubuntor854> no co tu main
<_Tux_> nghe không kĩ gì cả :D
<vubuntor854> xoa 1
<vubuntor854> con 1
<vubuntor854> roi
<vubuntor854> ok
<vubuntor854> thanhs anh
<vubuntor854> chay dc roi
<vubuntor187> :D
<vubuntor942> hi
<_Tux_> vubuntor942: lol
<vubuntor942> chao`
<n2i> ngủ đê
 * _Tux_ gần 3h30 sáng rồi
<n2i> nhấp ít men nhẩy?
<vubuntor942> co ai biet ve tripwire ko
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi, nhấp ngụm rượu
<n2i> chưa nghe bao giờ
<n2i> hoặc nghe rồi cũng không nhớ
<vubuntor942> phan mem bao mat ma nguon mo  trong linux
 * _Tux_ chưa nghe thấy :P
<n2i> phần mềm bảo mật? nghe chung chung nhỉ
<_Tux_> .g tripwire
<bkphenny> _Tux_: http://www.tripwire.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Tripwire, Inc - Take Control of IT Security and Compliance (at www.tripwire.com)
<n2i> cũng chung chung quá :))
<_Tux_> n2i: vubuntor942 tên lạ hoắc
<_Tux_> chẳng nổi tiếng gì cả
<n2i> uhm
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-09
<vubuntor350> có ai không?
<vubuntor350> chỉ mình cách tạo mạng với D-com 3G với
<vubuntor350> allo
<vubuntor350> ai chỉ cho mình cách lập mạng của D-com 3G với?
<vubuntor339> dai ca oi
<vubuntor339> cho em hoi cai nay xiu
<vubuntor339> alo co ai ko ta
<vubuntor030> có ài không?
<vubuntor030> chỉ mình cách tạo mạng của D-com 3 G với?
<vubuntor735> texcrypf:
<vubuntor735> hi
<vubuntor735> hi all
<vubuntor030> ?
<vubuntor735> hi all:
<vubuntor030> hi
<vubuntor735> em có vấn đề muốn hỏi tí ạ
<vubuntor030> can you show me
<vubuntor030> ha
<vubuntor735> yeah
<vubuntor735> what>:D
<vubuntor030> giúp mình cách tạo mạng với D-com 3G với
<vubuntor735> èo cái này chịu
<vubuntor735> không phải nghề
<vubuntor030> vậy à?
<vubuntor735> ừa
<vubuntor030> không biết có ai biết không nhỉ?
<vubuntor735> gúc gồ tí đi
<vubuntor735> chắc có người cùng bệnh đấy
<vubuntor735> :D
<vubuntor030> híc
<vubuntor030> họ cho cấu hình mạng của nó
<vubuntor030> nhưng không bít làm ở đâu
<vubuntor030> :D
<vubuntor339> co ai cai game cho ubuntu chua ta
<vubuntor735> ít lém
<vubuntor735> ở trang chủ có giới thiệu 5 game hay đóa
<vubuntor339> tui moi down cai game ve nhung ko biet cai sao ca
<vubuntor339> uhm
<vubuntor339> thi tui down o do do
<vubuntor339> nhung gio cai lam sao?
<vubuntor735> cái này hơi rộng
<vubuntor339> cac pro chi giup tui voi ?
<vubuntor735> nếu là file .deb thì lành
<vubuntor735> còn không phải tự biên dịc:(
<vubuntor339> no file .zip
<vubuntor030> vậy thì giải nén ra
<vubuntor735> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/466
<bksupybot> Title: 5 Game FPS tuyệt vời cho Ubuntu mà có thể bạn chưa biết | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor735> coi bài này trước nhá
<vubuntor339> coi roi
<vubuntor339> no bao la ko tim thay trong ubuntu  center
<vubuntor339> nhung phai down ve
<vubuntor339> down ve roi thi lam sao ma cai day
<vubuntor339> no file .zip ma
<vubuntor339> giai nen lam sao
<vubuntor030> down đc file .zip à?
<vubuntor030> click chuột phải
<vubuntor030> giải nén thôi
<vubuntor030> nếu là file .zip thì có vẻ giải nén xong là chơi lun đc đó
<vubuntor030> :D
<vubuntor030> mà link down là gì vậy?
<vubuntor030> :D
<vubuntor339> de xem sao da
<vubuntor030> link dơwn ý
<vubuntor030> là gì vậy?
<vubuntor030> :D
<vubuntor339> trong linux giai nen nhu the nao?
<vubuntor030> click chuột phải nó bảo sao?
<vubuntor030> mà tốt nhất là ông nên cài phần mềm winar trên ubuntu đi
<vubuntor339> cai lam sao
<vubuntor339> cai nay tui chua cai
<vubuntor339> kich vao no co cho nao dau ma giai nen chu?
<vubuntor339> hhihi
<vubuntor030> vào software centẻ
<vubuntor030> tìm winar
<vubuntor030> rồi iinstall
<vubuntor030> .g install winar trên ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor030: http://vuau.wordpress.com/2010/03/18/to-do-list-after-installing-ubuntu-9-04-aka-jaunty-jackalope/
<vubuntor030> sudo apt-get install unace rar unrar zip unzip p7zip-full p7zip-rar sharutils aish uudeview mpack lha arj cabextract file-roller
<vubuntor030> đó
<vubuntor030> hoặc là gõ cái đấy và terminal
<vubuntor030> bây giờ đưa link đây
<vubuntor030> :|
<vubuntor030> ê
<vubuntor030> đâu ròi?
<vubuntor339> ?
<vubuntor030> link
<vubuntor030> đown cái game kia
<vubuntor339> link j?
<vubuntor339> oh
<vubuntor339> http://www.urbanterror.info/news/home/
<bksupybot> Title: Urban Terror (at www.urbanterror.info)
<vubuntor030> có ai biết cài mạng của D-com 3G không?
<vubuntor030> giúp mình với
<vubuntor030> có ai biết cài mạng của D-com 3G không?
<vubuntor030> giúp mình với
<vubuntor030> ai giúp mình cài mạng cho D-com 3G với?
<RCua> gắn vào nó tự nhận?
<vubuntor362> thieusoai:
<vubuntor362> ola
<vubuntor923> lam sao de nhap cau lenh len ubuntu vay may ban
<RCua> !terminal
<ubot2> Terminal là một chương trình (cửa sổ dòng lệnh) dùng để điều khiển mọi hoạt động của máy tính bằng dòng lệnh. Để sử dụng terminal trong Ubuntu xem link: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Sử_dụng_Terminal
<bksupybot> Title: Sử dụng Terminal – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor923> thank
<vubuntor030> @Rcua
<vubuntor030> Æ¡i
<vubuntor030> mình cài xong nó tự nhận
<vubuntor030> nhưng mình muốn làm cấu hình như trên mạng ý
<vubuntor030> kết nối qua phần mềm của họ thì chỉ dùng đc sim d-com thôi
<[nobawk]> cau' hinh` nhu tren mang la` the' nao`?
<voldemort248> 3g hu ?
<voldemort248> nup'
<vubuntor030> ừ
<vubuntor030> mình tạo một kết nối gì đó thì phải
<vubuntor030> như trong windows thì mình chỉ cần nhấn connect vào mạng đó là ok
<[nobawk]> ban. vao` phan` quan? ly'
<[nobawk]> tao. cac' profile
<vubuntor030> không cần phần mềm của viettel nữa
<[nobawk]> roi` neu' dung` sim khac' nhau
<[nobawk]> thi` chon. cai' cau' hinh` ma` ban. muon'
<[nobawk]> the' thoi
<vubuntor030> vào phần quản lí ở đâu?
<vubuntor030> mình đang hỏi cái đó
<vubuntor030> :D
<vubuntor030> mơis dùng ubuntu mà
<[nobawk]> network manager do'
<[nobawk]> cai' cho~ vao` mang.
<vubuntor030> APN manager đúng không?
<vubuntor030> VPN
<vubuntor030> :D
<vubuntor030> phải chỗ mobile broadband không?
<[nobawk]> mobile broadband
<[nobawk]> tu. tim` hieu? tiep' di nha
<vubuntor030> ấy
<vubuntor030> tìm rồi nhưng không đc
<vubuntor030> mình vào chỗ đó
<vubuntor030> tạo rồi
<vubuntor030> nhưng không kết nối đc
<voldemort248> [nobawk] dem con bo? cho. :))
<vubuntor030> :(
<vubuntor855> sao toi install thi no toan bao la :Package operation failed vay
<[nobawk]> vubuntor030, vao` do', dien` cau'  hinh` vo
<vubuntor030> ok
<vubuntor030> rồi
<vubuntor030> xong hổng cóa động tĩnh gì hết
<vubuntor030> :(
<[nobawk]> lolz
<[nobawk]> cai` cai' mode switcher vao`
<[nobawk]> roi` dien` cau' hinh` vao`
<vubuntor030> là cái nào?
<[nobawk]> cam' cai' usb vao`
<vubuntor030> cắm rồi
<[nobawk]> no' hien. connected -> done
<voldemort248> [nobawk] dem con bo? cho. ai nuoi hu?
<[nobawk]> cai` usb-mode-switche chua?
<voldemort248> co' fai? nha` chua`  dau :D
<vubuntor030> không bít
<vubuntor030> :D
<[nobawk]> vubuntor030, thoi thu' 7 mang den' hanoilug roi` moi. nguoi` xu? ly' cho
 * [nobawk] di lam` viec.
<vubuntor030> eo
<voldemort248> see u again :D
<vubuntor855> may ban oi cho minh hoi cai. khi nao minh cai chuong trinh trong software centre thi no toan bao la: package operation failed la sao vay may ban
<vubuntor030> đang dùng mạng D-com nè
<vubuntor030> nhưng qua phần mềm của Viettel
<vubuntor030> :(
<voldemort248> vubuntor855 go~ vao` terminal- thiet' bi. cuoi' aptitude safe-upgrade
<vubuntor030> .g install usb-mode-switch in ubuntu
<bkphenny> vubuntor030: http://packages.ubuntu.com/karmic/usb-modeswitch
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu -- Details of package usb-modeswitch in karmic (at packages.ubuntu.com)
<[nobawk]> vubuntor030, len forum cua? ubuntu-vn ma` doc.
<[nobawk]> vubuntor030, co' noi' rat' nhieu` roi`
<voldemort248> di lam` roi` thi` lam` di :P
<vubuntor030> đang down về cài
<vubuntor030> hihi
<[nobawk]> cai` thi` vao` synaptic ma` cai`
<vubuntor030> không bít có đc ko
<[nobawk]> !synaptic
<ubot2> Là trình quản lý các gói phần mềm trong Ubuntu. Bạn có thể cài đặt, gỡ bỏ các phần mềm một cách dễ dàng. Xem chi tiết tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Trình_quản_trị_các_gói_phần_mềm
<vubuntor030> down xong òy
<[nobawk]> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Synaptic – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor907> Alo
<vubuntor907> hel[
<vubuntor907> vụ D-com
<vubuntor907> ^^
 * voldemort248 is away: must sleep, tired of, boring,
<vubuntor907> cài rồi nhưng không thấy gì
<vubuntor907> :(
<vubuntor907> :((
<ptkhanh> minh thay moi nguoi ai dung D-com cung cai duoc ngay ma nhi
<[nobawk]> thoi vo dien~ dan` doc. di
<ptkhanh> vubuntor907: doc cai bai D-com tren dien dan chua?
<[nobawk]> cai` xong con` phai? dien` may' cai' thong tin cau' hinh mang.
<vubuntor907> rồi
<[nobawk]> chu' co' phai? cai` xong la` xong dau
<vubuntor907> điền rồi
<vubuntor907> việt tel là : *99***1#
<vubuntor907> v-internet
<vubuntor907> đúng không?
<vubuntor907> hay điền sao?
<vubuntor907> :(
<vubuntor907> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=10425
<bksupybot> Title: Tập hợp các cấu hình mạng Internet di động - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor907> có đúng khong?
<RCua> vwap hay cai gì ấy chứ
<RCua> mà mặc định trong ubuntu có sẵn thông tin rồi
<RCua> cần gì phải điền ta
<RCua> :-\
<vubuntor907> đúng rồi
<ptkhanh> vubuntor907: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8554
<bksupybot> Title: Thảo luận sử dụng 3G trên Ubuntu, Linux OS - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor907> vào nó có sẵn lun
<ptkhanh> vubuntor907: thay moi nguoi bao dung de lam ma, RCua cung dang dung 3G kia
<vubuntor907> thì dùng cái phần mềm của viettel thì mình cũng đang dùng đây
<vubuntor907> nhưng dùng không qua phần mềm của nó cơ
<vubuntor907> :(
<vubuntor907> khổ nỗi cái của mình cũng không cài đc theo cách bình thường
<vubuntor907> :(
 * voldemort248 is away: have to eat lunch
<ptkhanh> vubuntor907: doc ca'i bai tren kia xem, Thao luan 3G y
<vubuntor440> terminal
<vubuntor440> i can't type
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor440> command
<C4NoC> which?
<vubuntor440> everywhere
<vubuntor907> alo
<vubuntor907> cái đó là viết cho E220
<vubuntor907> của mình là E1550
<vubuntor907> thì viết làm sao?
<vubuntor440> tui tuong chi co ngon ngu Tieng Anh chu
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor907> :))
<vubuntor440> Tieng Anh thi minh kem qua!
<C4NoC> ubuntu-vn
<C4NoC> ?
<vubuntor907> oh yead
<vubuntor440> moi dung Ubuntu
<C4NoC> vn= venezuela?
<vubuntor440> sorry
<vubuntor907> Don't mention anything^^
<vubuntor440> lam sao de xu ly ket noi mang trong unbuntu nhi
<vubuntor440> giup minh voi
<vubuntor907> thanh trên đầu có biểu tượng 2 mũi tên ngc chiều nhau?
<vubuntor907> hoặc hình vạch sóng?
<vubuntor907> có thấy không?
<vubuntor907> à cái vụ D-com giúp mình tiếp nhỉ ;;)
<vubuntor907> của mình E1550 thì viết làm sao?
<vubuntor907> mình làm theo đó nhưng không đc
<vubuntor460> xin moi nguoi giup tui voi
<vubuntor460> tui moi dung ubuntu
<vubuntor907> bác [nobawk]  ơi
<vubuntor907> ^^
<vubuntor907> vubuntor460: sao?
<vubuntor460> nhung chua thay het the nao la "ma nguon mo"
<vubuntor907> vubuntor460: có cần key để cài ubuntu không?
<vubuntor460> khong
<vubuntor907> vậy đấy
<vubuntor460> troi
<vubuntor460> the thoi sao?
<vubuntor907> ừ
<ptkhanh> vubuntor460: kernel.org
<vubuntor907> tạm thời thế
<ptkhanh> vubuntor460: tai ve xem :D
<vubuntor460> key cua win co 8000VND thoi
<vubuntor907> thằng này cho không còn gì
<vubuntor907> :))
<vubuntor460> hi
<vubuntor907> ptkhanh: vụ d-com bạn ơi
<vubuntor460> la tien ca day
<vubuntor907> vubuntor460: uh
<vubuntor460> minh tuong co the can thiep vao code cua ubuntu ma
<vubuntor907> ptkhanh: bạn ơi, tiếp vụ D-com đi
<vubuntor460> code cho nao vay?
<vubuntor339> may thang nay noi cai j noi 1 cai thoi
<vubuntor339> lam j ma la im oi len het the
<vubuntor460> lich su chut di
<vubuntor460> khong biet moi hoi chu
<vubuntor460> moi co 2 cau thoi
<vubuntor907> vubuntor460: http://www.linux.org/dist/kernel.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux Online - Linux Kernel Information (at www.linux.org)
<vubuntor339> tui noi ong 907 kia kia
<vubuntor907> vubuntor460: http://www.kernel.org/
<bksupybot> Title: The Linux Kernel Archives (at www.kernel.org)
<vubuntor339> d-3g vao day ma tham khao ne : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=8554
<vubuntor907> đó
<bksupybot> Title: Thảo luận sử dụng 3G trên Ubuntu, Linux OS - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor907> vào đó xem tạm :D
<vubuntor339> uhm
<vubuntor339> ma ai da cai dc 5 game fps chua vay?
<vubuntor907> này
<vubuntor460> uh
<vubuntor460> khong cai duoc
<vubuntor339> ?
<vubuntor907> vubuntor339: tui xem cái đó rồi
<vubuntor907> đang hỏi đây
<vubuntor339> tui down ve roi
<vubuntor339> gian nen roi ma cai chua dc
<vubuntor339> thay may game do hay wa nen choi thu
<vubuntor339> hix
<vubuntor339> ma chua dc
<vubuntor907> vụ D-com đâu hết rồi?
<vubuntor584> lam sao de soan thao tieng viet trong ubuntu vay cac ban?
<vubuntor907> tui hỏi trc
<vubuntor584> hi
<vubuntor907> từ sáng rồi
<vubuntor584> xin moi
<vubuntor907> :(
<[nobawk]> vubuntor907, cam den' auf, thu' 7 co' ptkhanh o? do'
<[nobawk]> vubuntor907, neu' ban. o? HN
<vubuntor584> tui moi su dung D-com trong win thoi
<vubuntor907> thật không may
<[nobawk]> vubuntor907, con` HCMC thi` alo cho afterlastangel
<[nobawk]> dam? bao? chay. ngay
<vubuntor907> mình ở không phải Hà Nội
<vubuntor907> :((
<[nobawk]> hmmm
<vubuntor907> kết nối desktop nhé
<vubuntor907> đc không?
<[nobawk]> bay h dang h lam viec
<[nobawk]> thoi de? toi'
<vubuntor907> uh
<[nobawk]> ten afterlastangel len roi hoi? han'
<vubuntor339> hom sang ong kia giai nen ra la cai dc
<vubuntor339> tui giai nen roi ma cai co dc dau
<vubuntor907> có nick yahooo không?
<vubuntor907> :D
<[nobawk]> vubuntor907, o? day ko cho nick yahoo
<vubuntor907> [nobawk]: sao?
<[nobawk]> ko share nick yahoo
<vubuntor907> [nobawk]: thì lúc nào rảnh điều khiển qua desktop cài hộ cái
<vubuntor907> ^^
<[nobawk]> C4NoC, xu? ly' vu. 3G kia` ;))
<[nobawk]> vubuntor907, chac' cau' hinh` chua dung' cai' gi` do' thoi
<vubuntor907> :(
 * [nobawk] bo` di lam` viec. tiep'
<vubuntor907> [nobawk]:yahooo đi...... ;;)
<C4NoC> có 3G đâu mà xử
<vubuntor907> đay
<C4NoC> kiếm cái android lên 3G cho phẻ
<vubuntor907> 3G ở đây
<vubuntor907> ^^
<C4NoC> đỡ phải xoắn
<vubuntor907> trời
<vubuntor907> giúp đi C4 ơi
<vubuntor907> :(
<vubuntor907> :((
 * C4NoC có xài đâu mà biết?
<vubuntor907> không có ai giúp mình...
<vubuntor907> :((
<vubuntor907> trong ubuntu có phần mềm như teamviewer không nhỉ?
<vubuntor907> dùng cái đó giúp mình với
<vubuntor907> mình thử hết cách cách trong diễn đàn rồi
<vubuntor907> :((
<vubuntor907> cái của mình thật là ... vô đối
<vubuntor907> :(
<C4NoC> ai bảo hok có?
<C4NoC> .g teamviewer ubuntu
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.liberiangeek.net/2010/04/how-to-install-teamviewer-on-ubuntu-and-connect-to-windows-systems/
<bksupybot> Title: How To Install TeamViewer On Ubuntu And Connect To Windows Systems | Liberian Geek (at www.liberiangeek.net)
<C4NoC> đó
<vubuntor907> vậy dùng cái đó cài giúp mình với ;;)
<vubuntor907> bận rồi
<vubuntor907> hỏi sau vậy
<vubuntor907> :(
<vubuntor112> ba khon cho tui hoi ve cach ciai unikey cai
<RCua> !ibus-unikey
<GeekComp> bạn vô wiki đọc nha
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor112> thanks
<vubuntor380> cả nhà
<vubuntor380> có ai biết laàm sao để cài yahoo ko
<vubuntor380> ?
<codai2810> .g yahoo ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.ngohaibac.com/howto-install-vietnamese-input-method-scim-unikey-on-ubuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Howto install Vietnamese Input Method on Ubuntu 8.04 (Hardy Heron), Ubuntu 8.10 (Intrepid Ibex), Ubuntu 9.04 (Jaunty Jackalope) (at www.ngohaibac.com)
<codai2810> .g yahoo ubuntu
<bkphenny> codai2810: http://www.technixupdate.com/download-yahoo-messenger-for-ubuntu-linux-with-webcam-voice-chat-photo-sharing-support/
<bksupybot> Title: Download Yahoo Messenger For Ubuntu Linux With Webcam, Voice Chat, Photo Sharing Support (at www.technixupdate.com)
<GeekComp> hello
<vubuntor380> ?
<voldemort248> !pidgin
<ubot2> Pidgin là một trình chat nhiều dịch vụ (Multi Protocols Instant Messages) hay nhất trên Linux. Nó có thể dùng để chat Yahoo, G!Talk, MSN, ICQ, AIM, IRC. Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<vubuntor380> tùm lum vâậy
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor380> hõ
<GeekComp> bạn cứ vô wiki đọc nha bạn
<vubuntor197> xin chào mọi người
<vubuntor197> không biết có ai sử dụng ubuntu netbook 10.10 không nhỉ?
<vubuntor875> co ai đó không ạh?
<ptkhanh> ko :D
<vubuntor875> làm ơn cho mình hỏi, mình đang dùng laptop ASUS, đang dùng win 7 crack, mình muốn dùng song song với hệ điều hành UBUNTU có duoc ko ạh
<C4NoC> vubuntor875: phẻ
<C4NoC> vubuntor875: xóa win7 đi
<C4NoC> xài đồ lởm đó làm gì
<vubuntor875> em đang phân vân có dễ dùng với lại có hỗ trợ office ko ạh?
<GeekComp> dễ hay ko tùy cảm nhận mỗi ng
<GeekComp> officce thì có open officce
<vubuntor875> dùng bản nào là phê nhất?
<GeekComp> bạn nên dùng bản mới nhất 10.10
<vubuntor525> co ai cho em cai link dang deb cua ubuntutweak dc ko nhi
<vubuntor525> em vao software center ko tim dc
<vubuntor525> hic ko con ai ah
<Nam_Son> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor979> ?
<vubuntor525> cho em cai lick file ubuntu tweak dang deb nha
<Nam_Son> file ubuntu tweak là file gì
<Nam_Son> vubuntor525:  file ubuntu tweak là file gì
<GeekComp> .g ubuntu tweak download
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://ubuntu-tweak.com/downloads/
<bksupybot> Title: Download - Ubuntu-Tweak.com (at ubuntu-tweak.com)
<GeekComp> mịa bác Nam_Son giúp nó cái
<GeekComp> mạng em đơ đơ
<GeekComp> http://launchpad.net/ubuntu-tweak/0.5.x/0.5.7/+download/ubuntu-tweak_0.5.7-1_all.deb
<GeekComp> đây
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: có xài  ubuntu tweak bao giờ đâu mà giuups
<C4NoC> fack excrypf
<quynguyen> Phục hồi dữ liệu lỡ tay xóa ntn nhỉ?
<RCua> nếu vẫn còn chương trình đang mở cái file ddaasys thì vẫn recover được
<quynguyen> vậy phải làm thế nào
<RCua> hmm, google? :D
<RCua> .g recover deleted file linux
<bkphenny> RCua: http://www.cyberciti.biz/tips/linuxunix-recover-deleted-files.html
<bksupybot> Title: Linux or UNIX Recover deleted files undelete files (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<quynguyen> mình Google mấy ngày rồi
<quynguyen> tìm mãi không dc
<RCua> hmm? nếu file bị xóa từ mấy ngày trước sợ giờ là không còn
<RCua> well, có thể dùng chương trình testdisk để tìm
<quynguyen> Dùng Recuse disk có được không nhỉ
<RCua> rescue disk?
<quynguyen> Đĩa cứu hộ gì gì đó
<quynguyen> mình đọc trên diễn đàn Ubuntu
<RCua> dùng testdisk
<RCua> .g testdisk
<bkphenny> RCua: http://www.cgsecurity.org/wiki/TestDisk
<RCua> đó
<bksupybot> Title: TestDisk - CGSecurity (at www.cgsecurity.org)
<quynguyen> Tks :D
<n2i> dungwd: ok hết chưa?
<vubuntor865> alo alo!!
<vubuntor865> any body hrer?
<vubuntor865> hic
<n2i> no
<vubuntor865> co ai lam cho cai hinh hop no trong duot dc ko nhi?
<n2i> hình hộp? cube?
<vubuntor865> vang a
<n2i> chỉnh trong compiz ấy
<vubuntor865> cho nao kia
<n2i> chỗ nào opacity
<vubuntor865> ko thay ah
<vubuntor865> cu the no o cho nao ta
<vubuntor865> ko thay ah
<n2i> opacify
<n2i> nhầm hàng
<n2i> :))
<n2i> đâu, opacity chứ
<vubuntor865> @.@
<vubuntor865> anh lai cu dua em
<n2i> opacity during rotation
<n2i> tóm lại là đoạn transparent cube ấy, thử đi
<vubuntor865> em vao do nhung no trong tron a
<vubuntor865> ko thay gi het
<n2i> hay là cài chưa đủ plugin?
<vubuntor865> hic
<vubuntor865> em cai trong cai synaptic manager pack ay
<n2i> cài hết luôn rồi hở?
<vubuntor865> het a
<vubuntor865> trong ubuntu tweak chua thu
<vubuntor865> neu anh co pluin rieng chi cho em luon cung dc
<n2i> đâu có,
<n2i> trong synaptic hết mừ
<n2i> http://i.imgur.com/HAcLc.png không có thế này sao?
<vubuntor865> hic em cai het roi nhung ma em phat hien thieu nhieu thu lam
<vubuntor865> ko co anh a
<kingofmakai> :-?
<vubuntor865> gio cai them pluin lam sao nhi
<vubuntor865> co cai server nao full ko cho em di
<kingofmakai> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<n2i> http://i.imgur.com/oj7kR.png có đủ các gói này không?
<n2i> thực ra chỉ cần mấy cái pkugin thôi
<vubuntor865> her ko chi co ban 0.8.6 thoi a
<n2i> 10.10 hở?
<n2i> hỏi là hỏi cái tên, ai hỏi version
<vubuntor865> cho ty em cap nhat lai server da
<vubuntor865> mang o tuong cui bap qua
<vubuntor865> T^T
<n2i> ôi đệt, ff ngày nào cũng update :))
<kingofmakai> add cái repo sờ cu rờ ti của bọn Mozilla vào à?
<n2i> không
<kingofmakai> daily build?
<n2i> daily deverlopment :))
<kingofmakai> vđ
<kingofmakai> ngày xưa có add mà thấy update nhiều quá nên từ lúc cài 10.10 cạch
<kingofmakai> không thèm add nữa
<n2i> căn bản là mạng cũng không đến nỗi tệ, lại không chơi theo kiểu dung lượng nên update vô tư :)
 * kingofmakai cũng thế
<kingofmakai> nhưng mà ghét cái icon + tên của bọn dailybuild
<vubuntor865> http://imgur.com/bW48b
<kingofmakai> toàn đặt theo tên mã
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<kingofmakai> xấu chết
<vubuntor865> co phai cai do ko a
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor865> gio thieu phai them the nao a
<n2i> nhìn có cả mớ compiz rồi mà
<vubuntor865> hic nhung ma cai be ca van ko
<kingofmakai> sặc
<vubuntor865> hoi truoc em co cai ban nao ma
<n2i> sao không lọc ra như ảnh của /me ấy, dễ nhìn hơn, ảnh này trừng mắt lên được :))
<kingofmakai> mà cài compiz kde vào làm gì?
<vubuntor865> cu khoi dong lai la hong
<vubuntor865> her
<vubuntor865> em ko bit
<vubuntor865> cu up full da
<vubuntor865> seo nay biet mat roi thi nem ra thoi
<kingofmakai> mặc định cũng đâu có kde nhỉ?
<vubuntor865> hic em thay cai gi co compiz la nem vao het
<vubuntor865> ong ba day roi
<vubuntor865> thua hon thieu
<n2i> compiz-kde, rồi mớ -dev ấy remove dc đấy
<kingofmakai> chụp cái screenshot của compizconfig settings manager xem nào
<n2i> cả cái pdfcube cũng chả xài đâu
<n2i> emarald biết thì xài, không thì cũng remove đc
<kingofmakai> nó đang dùng emerald kia kìa
<n2i> cài cả mớ thế lại bảo là mệt với U, bảo U phiền thì nó mất giá mất :))
<kingofmakai> không thấy cái border Aero à?
<n2i> uhm
<kingofmakai> ;))
<kingofmakai> không khéo lại vào simple compiz settings
<vubuntor865> cho em ty
<vubuntor865> um lau qua
<n2i> sao /me không ưa emarald nhỉ
<kingofmakai> không thấy desktop cube là phải
<kingofmakai> vì nó hay crash
<kingofmakai> :))
<vubuntor865> o em co cai cai simple do nua
<kingofmakai> ừ
<vubuntor865> em cung cai simple compiz settings
<kingofmakai> cái đó không cần cũng được
<vubuntor865> co anh hong gi ko a
<n2i> cái đó chỉnh mấy cái cũng dễ thao tác
<kingofmakai> không
<kingofmakai> vào compiz config settings manager đi
<n2i> đúng như cái tên của nó thôi
<kingofmakai> chụp cái screenshot
<vubuntor865> dang up a
<n2i> chú này lưu luyến Win quá :))
<vubuntor865> http://imgur.com/j4oDk&TeWuA
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<kingofmakai> có cả IE
<kingofmakai> 8->
<vubuntor865> http://imgur.com/j4oDk&TeWuAl
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<n2i> buồn cho một thế hệ :))
<vubuntor865> cai ben trong cube ne
<n2i> cái đó gears mà
<vubuntor865> um
<kingofmakai> không phải ở đó
<vubuntor865> cai anh nua phia tren kia
<kingofmakai> ở chỗ desktop cube cơ
<kingofmakai> đó là trong desktop gear
<vubuntor865> http://imgur.com/j4oDk&TeWuA
<bksupybot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<kingofmakai> tìm desktop cube đi
<kingofmakai> thấy desktop cube chưa?
<n2i> vào déktop cube đê
<n2i> âm hưởng của win quá nặng nề! :))
<kingofmakai> không sao
<vubuntor865> hic
<vubuntor865> moi sang
<vubuntor865> chua quen ma
<kingofmakai> có tinh thần linux là ok rồi
<kingofmakai> từ từu rồi sẽ bỏ được
<vubuntor865> phai de giong giong lam viec cho de
<kingofmakai> :))
<n2i> từ từ tinh thần tiến
<n2i> }projects
<vubuntor865> hic co ai biet benh cho nao ko nhi
<n2i> up cái hình của desktop cube lên coi cái lào
<kingofmakai> bệnh là tìm không đúng chỗ
<kingofmakai> http://imgur.com/I0cF0.png
<kingofmakai> đây
<n2i> quan trọng là vào bên trong, nó có giống như của /me up hồi nãy không?
<kingofmakai> sau khi vào trong sẽ giống thế này http://i.imgur.com/HAcLc.png
<n2i> thử mấy cái đó đi
<vubuntor865> ah
<vubuntor865> dc roi
<n2i> opacity đó
<n2i> có vẻ quần quật nhỉ ;)
<vubuntor865> em muon nuoi may con ca
<vubuntor865> mua ca vang ngoai cho ve dc ko a
<kingofmakai> :-?
<n2i> muốn cho cá ra ngoài à?
<vubuntor865> nhung ma kiem dau ra con ca gio
<kingofmakai> đoạn này thì chịu
 * kingofmakai cũng chưa làm được
<n2i> cá thì phải ở trong bể chứ :)
 * kingofmakai tuyết rơi ơi :(( :((
<kingofmakai> hình như có plugin cá vàng đấy
<kingofmakai> nhưng phải tự cài
<n2i> chắc trong kho khác | ppa
<kingofmakai> add cái ppa của bọn compiz vào mà không thấy
<kingofmakai> không hiểu sao cha t8ax lại có
<n2i> có thì nó cũng chỉ mang tên plugin thôi
<kingofmakai> mò 3 ngày không thấy, nản rồi
<vubuntor865> ai co huong dan cu the, chi tiet ve cai dat ppa ko a
<n2i> nó đâu nói đây là plugin-cá-bơi đâu :))
<n2i> bao giờ thì các gói có tên như thế nhỉ?
<kingofmakai> sudo add-apt-repository "ppa_name"
<kingofmakai> không
<n2i> gnome-ngônngữ-tiếngviệt.deb
<kingofmakai> tìm gói compiz-fusion-plugins-unsupported mà không thấy
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor865> cu go the la no down ve va cai dat luon ah
<n2i> nhầm gnome-ngônngữ-tiếngviệt.gói chứ :))
<vubuntor865> sudo add-apt-repository "ppa_name"
<vubuntor865> ???
<vubuntor865> chiu cac anh luon
<vubuntor865> chi ma cu nhu danh do nhau ay
<vubuntor865> hu hu
<vubuntor865> co bay ko thi bao, ko thi em mua ca ve that ne
<kingofmakai> :-?
<vubuntor865> ( ko biet mua dc ca map ko nhi?)
<kingofmakai> chờ chút
<vubuntor865> hay tuyet roi cung dc
<vubuntor865> cai gi cung dc
<n2i> gạch có được không?
<vubuntor865> hic
<vubuntor865> lai dim nhau roi
<vubuntor865> mien chi cho em 1 cai tam va ai pro cho chi luon cai ppa ko cho em tai llieu em tu doc cung dc nhung ma ky ty nha
<n2i> gu gồ vô đối đê! :))
<_Tux_> kingofmakai: chấp nhận số phận đi
<_Tux_> ai cũng cài được cả
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor865> hu hu
<vubuntor865> co tai lieu ko
<vubuntor865> cai tai lieu huong dan scim tren wifi cung lam ko ky lam
<vubuntor865> doc ma cu nhu tung kinh ay
<RCua> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> cho xin ít tiếng việt :))
<kingofmakai> uầy
<vubuntor865> oai cho em hoi cai lenh sudo apt-get update ma em dang xai proxy co chay dc ko vay
<kingofmakai> vubuntor865: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=690780
<kingofmakai> cá nè
<bksupybot> Title: Anyone know where to get Atlantis 2 and Snowglobe compiz plugins? - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<n2i> apt-get update thì liên quan gì đến proxy/
<vubuntor865> hic
<RCua> hmm, chắc là không
<vubuntor865> ben win thi ko mo proxy thi ca dong thu ko chay dc
<vubuntor865> o
<RCua> nhớ không nhầm có thiết lập proxy cho nó
<vubuntor865> em thu roi
<RCua> man apt-get
<RCua> hehe
<vubuntor865> co vai phan mem nang ko dc
<RCua> hay synaptic thử có
<RCua> coi*
<vubuntor865> cu >40mb la chiu ko tai dc
<RCua> chắc proxy chặn không cho đồ > 40Mb
<vubuntor865> ko
<RCua> đổi mirror qua dùng ftp thay cho http
<vubuntor865> no chan 60m kia
<vubuntor865> hic
<RCua> 40 hay 60 gì đó
<vubuntor865> proxy cua truong
<RCua> yep
<RCua> biết
<n2i> chắc chặn ròi
<n2i> kiếm cafe nào ngồi đê
<vubuntor865> hic
<vubuntor865> chuan bi vao hoc ma
<vubuntor865> va lai ca fe duoi kia cung chan proxy
<vubuntor865> ha ha
<RCua> đấy
<RCua> set sang ftp đi bạn
<RCua> hehe
 * RCua đoán dùng squid
<vubuntor865> oa sao em cai ibus xong roi lai ko thay no dau nhi
<RCua> .g squid ftp file size limit
<bkphenny> RCua: http://www.clearcenter.com/support/documentation/clearos_enterprise_5.1/user_guide/web_proxy
<bksupybot> Title: Documentation | ClearOS Enterprise 5.1 | User Guide | Web Proxy | ClearCenter Support (at www.clearcenter.com)
<RCua> vubuntor865: vào system > admin ->languge
<RCua> set cái input method qua ibus
<vubuntor865> hoi truoc cai tieng viet nung no dung bo go VNI ko quen nen bo
<vubuntor865> minh co set dc cah nhap = telex ko nhi
<n2i> toàn xài telex
<RCua> được
<RCua> xả láng
<vubuntor865> hu hu mang cui pab qua
<voldemort248> dùng avim, mudim trên firefox giống tớ nè
<vubuntor865> dung the nao co
<voldemort248> gõ tiếng viết dc bất cứ đâu có ff
 * Nam_Son sao cái update manager của tôi bị lỗi rồi:(
<voldemort248> chơi terminal đê
<RCua> vào gedit bấm Ctrl-space gõ thử vài dòng xem nào?
<vubuntor865> coongj
<vubuntor865> do no do
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: terminal cũng lỗi tương tự
 * Nam_Son ko biết nó đào đâu ra mấy cái link rồi nó báo lỗi nữa:(
 * Nam_Son http://i.imgur.com/Tr9gr.png
<RCua> vubuntor865: có cái biểu tượng bàn phím ở trên chưa?
<RCua> Nam_Son: chắc thằng cha chủ cái ppa del đi
<Nam_Son> RCua: èo vậy sao giờ
<kingofmakai> _Tux_: cài plugin unsupported 0.82 cho compiz 0.86 được không?
<RCua> Nam_Son: sudo apt-get update
<RCua> xóa hẳn rồi thì bỏ cái ppa đó đi
<voldemort248> nhảy về 10.04 đê
<voldemort248> chỉ nên chọn repos ppa nào load nhanh nhất thui, cái nào chậm, lag xóa đê
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: nhảy bằng niềm tin à
 * Nam_Son vẫn bị lỗi tương tự http://i.imgur.com/AIiMB.png
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: làm gì có cái ppa-name
<_Tux_> mà chẳng lỗi
<_Tux_> lol
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ai biết
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: sudo apt-get update nó ra thế
<voldemort248> Nam_Son: tốt nhất xóa sạch ppa đi, rồi add từng cái 1 update kiểm tra
<voldemort248> từ khì chơi u 7 tớ sợ ppa lắm
<Nam_Son> voldemort248: xóa bằng cách nào
<voldemort248> mở trong terminal : sudo nano /etc/apt/sources.list
<n2i> software source ấy
<voldemort248> cứ nhằm dòng nào ppa thì thêm # vào đầu
<n2i> thẻ third software nhẩy
<n2i> hay other soft gì đó
<voldemort248> rồi bấm ctrl + o
<voldemort248> ctrl + x là xong rồi update lại
<voldemort248> cần dùng lại thì bỏ dấu # đi
<voldemort248> cần dùng lại thì bỏ dấu # trong sources.list đi
<n2i> dùng gedit thay nano cho dễ thao tác
<voldemort248> nhất trí với n2i
 * Nam_Son làm gì có ppa trong đó
<voldemort248> cho xem ảnh cái gedit đây ?
<n2i> có khi nó ở trong source.list.d ấy
 * Nam_Son http://paste.ubuntu.com/541324/
<n2i> nhưng không thì dùng software source cho lành
<n2i> xài software source đê
<n2i> nhanh lành mạnh
<voldemort248> giữ nguyên cái sources.list trong pastebin đó up lại xem
<voldemort248> nghe lời bác n2i  đê
<Nam_Son> n2i: làm sao xài software source
<n2i> trong adminstrations ấy
 * Nam_Son bấm vào check là nó báo như thế này http://i.imgur.com/6skvB.png:(
<Nam_Son> http://ppa.launchpad.net/loell/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386/
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /loell/ppa/ubuntu/dists/lucid/main/binary-i386 (at ppa.launchpad.net)
<Nam_Son> bên 10.04 thì có 10.10 ko có :(
<n2i> xóa mấy cái ppa đê, xài repo chính thôi
<n2i> cần thì add thêm
<Nam_Son> n2i: sao 10.04 chạy được 10.10 nó bị khùng gì vậy
<_Tux_> hô hô
 * _Tux_ gãi gãi mông
 * Nam_Son đạp _Tux_
<n2i> lì nhỉ
<n2i> bảo tải mớ repo mà
<n2i> nếu tại kho chính thì sửa, ppa thì sửa ppa, hư đâu sửa đó
<n2i> _Tux_: bốp Nam_Son ít cái đê! :))
<n2i> (từ bữa hì hục cài XP tời giờ mình hay bực dọc hẳn. Khốn nạn Win....)
 * _Tux_ đưa tay lên mũi Nam_Son chát chát
<vubuntor509> alo
<vubuntor509> ai co trang cac plug in cho compiz ko cho em cai a
<vubuntor509> em nho mang mang la ubuntu look gi doc nhung ma vao lai ko phai
<vubuntor509> ah em tim thay roi
<dungwd> làm sao chỉnh kiểu gõ unikey sang VNI
<dungwd> hiện tại là Telex
<t8ax> .g gõ VNI trên Ubuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%E1%BB%99_g%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<bksupybot> Title: Bộ gõ tiếng Việt – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> .g gõ tiếng Việt VNI ubuntu-vn
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://vi.wikipedia.org/wiki/B%E1%BB%99_g%C3%B5_ti%E1%BA%BFng_Vi%E1%BB%87t
<bksupybot> Title: Bộ gõ tiếng Việt – Wikipedia tiếng Việt (at vi.wikipedia.org)
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> chua dc
<Nam_Son|Zzz> dungwd: đang xài bộ gõ I-bus à
<Nam_Son|Zzz> dungwd: đâu rồi
<Nam_Son|Zzz> dungwd: thôi vậy tôi đi ngủ!
<dungwd> alo
<dungwd> cai dc compiz roi
<dungwd> Gio lam sao de chinh hieu ung giong nhu may cai mau tren mang
<t8ax> !bg | dungwd
<ubot2> dungwd: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<dungwd> ac
<dungwd> ac
<t8ax> đọc hết cái link trên là khỏi hỏi gì luôn
<t8ax> lol
<dungwd> hong phai
<dungwd> loa của mình sài usb, nhưng sao nó không ra âm thanh
<C4NoC> active nó chưa
<dungwd> active thế nào
<dungwd> driver thi ok rồi
<C4NoC> vô chỗ chỉnh sound mà chọn nó làm default
<voldemort248> !gmix
<ubot2> Factoid 'gmix' not found
<voldemort248> !sound
<ubot2> Factoid 'sound' not found
<dungwd> khà khà, gõ tiếng việt được rồi
<dungwd> cài xong hỏng restart nên hỏng hiện ra
<dungwd> n2i: cho tôi xem lại mấy mẫu hiệu ứng bữa đó đi
<n2i> đâu có
<n2i> logout là được mà
<voldemort248> reset cho chắc đi
<dungwd> được rồi nè
 * voldemort248 reboot xong là ok hết
<dungwd> hix
<dungwd> n2i: Cho xem lại mấy cái mẫu bữa đó đi
<voldemort248> lên forum tìm đi
<n2i> đâu đó trên youtube ấy :)
<voldemort248> forum giờ vắng hoe à
<voldemort248> dungwd, mẫu gì tớ google hộ ?
<n2i>  hehe
<n2i> UT xong òi
<n2i> room đông thế này cơ mà
<t8ax> thì sao
<n2i> không sao cả
<n2i> fsclk t8ax
<t8ax> ko sao thì nói làm gì :-X
<n2i> thế việc gì phải nghe :/
<t8ax> nghe? nghe bao giờ?
<n2i> không nghe sao hỏi lại?
<n2i> :))
<n2i> không đùa nữa
<n2i> đói bụng òi
<t8ax> tôi đọc chứ tôi ếu nghe
<n2i> hơ hơ
<n2i> như nhau cả
<n2i> còn hơn cả thế
<n2i> trăm nghe không bằng mắt thấy mà
<t8ax> trăm nghe ko bằng 1 thấy, làm ếu gì như nhau
<_Tux_> tát t8ax
<n2i> thì có làm gì đâu :))
<_Tux_> mẹ dạo này thủ d**
<_Tux_> ếu chơi với ae
<n2i> haha
<t8ax> giề
<t8ax> có bík mấy bố chơi đâu
<n2i> bên utvn hô ầm ầm kìa
<C4NoC> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<voldemort248> ae đổi chữ đẩy thành đuổi đi
<voldemort248> đẩy nghe k0 hợp lý
<n2i> chữ đập đi
<n2i> đuổi không nghe chưa hăng lắm :))
 * n2i không đùa nữa
<n2i> t8ax: máy có nóng thêm không?
<dungwd> có cách nào mình lấy 1 config sẵn của compiz không
<GeekComp> thía là sao bạn?
<GeekComp> ko hiểu câu hỏi
<dungwd> nghĩa là người ta chỉnh 1 kiểu style nào đó, mình down về và apply :D
<dungwd> ví dụ chỉnh giống MAC
<RCua> có
<RCua> nếu người kia chọn config file backend chứ không phải gconf
<RCua> gconf chắc cũng được nhưng mà không chắc về cách làm
<dungwd> bây giờ mấy bạn chỉ mình tải 1 kiểu style nào đó đi
<dungwd> thay vì mình đi chỉnh lâu quá
<dungwd> 1 style giống MAC đi
<RCua> không biết, không dùng món đó
<t8ax> .g Macbuntu
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://sourceforge.net/projects/macbuntu/
<bksupybot> Title: Macbuntu | Download Macbuntu software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<t8ax> .g Mac4lin
<bkphenny> t8ax: http://sourceforge.net/projects/mac4lin/
<bksupybot> Title: Mac4Lin | Download Mac4Lin software for free at SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<t8ax> đó 2 style Mac toàn tập
<vubuntor254> cho minh hoi: Certificate Errors Navigation blocked la loi gi vay
<dungwd> thanks
<dungwd> hi hii
<vubuntor254> co cach nao de sua khong
<ptkhanh> .g Khanubuntu
<bkphenny> ptkhanh: http://www.mocker.org/
<ptkhanh> vl
<vubuntor254> minh moi cai ie tren ubuntu
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> mía
<ptkhanh> vubuntor254: ko chay duoc dau :D
<GeekComp> cài ie làm giề
<ptkhanh> vubuntor254: neu lam web
<vubuntor254> trang web cua cty minh
<ptkhanh> ban co the dung may ao
<vubuntor254> no chi chay tren ie
<ptkhanh> chu test the ko an thua
<vubuntor254> win thi  khong sao
<vubuntor254> minh lai cai ubuntu
<ptkhanh> mie cai ibus, eo hoat dong voi gnome-terminal
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> ibus vẫn terminal ngon
<vubuntor254> <ptkhanh>: ban co cach nao chua duoc cho con IE tren ubuntu khong
<GeekComp> bạn cài wine đi
<vubuntor254> minh dung wine cai
<vubuntor254> nhung khong duoc
<GeekComp> ẹc
<vubuntor254> nen minh chuyen sang playonlinux
<GeekComp> có winetricks chưa
<vubuntor254> minh cai bang playonlinux thi duoc roi
<vubuntor254> nhung khong hieu sao
<vubuntor254> no xuat hien loi navigator do
<t8ax> dùng IE thì chỉ có sang Win dùng thôi
<t8ax> pó chíu
<t8ax> alô Mr Bill kêu hắn làm 1 bản IE cho Lunix đi :)
<GeekComp> chửa bao giờ dùng IE trên cả uyn lẫn lux
<vubuntor387> hu hu
<vubuntor387> co ai ko
<dungwd> coi phim Mỹ, thấy mấy giao diện unix của họ đẹp quá
<dungwd> mà hỏng biết làm sao dc
<vubuntor387> ai phttp://drankinatty.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2qztg6
<GeekComp> thì sang linux Mỹ mà hỏ
<t8ax> dungwd: www.gnome-look.org
<bksupybot> Title: drankinatty's deviantART gallery (at drankinatty.deviantart.com)
<vubuntor387> http://drankinatty.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d2qztg6
<bksupybot> Title: drankinatty's deviantART gallery (at drankinatty.deviantart.com)
<vubuntor387> lam seo cai cai nay dc nhi
<GeekComp> xde-look.org
<t8ax> lol
<GeekComp> kde-look.org
<t8ax> vubuntor387: cái đó là 1 tấm hình, làm thì dùng Gimp hoặc Photoshop
<dungwd> ặc
<GeekComp> ặc cái giề
<vubuntor387> eo
<vubuntor387> em tuong cai trong hop
<vubuntor387> hu hu
<vubuntor387> ai biet may cai hinh dong trong hop thi tim theo tu khoa  gi nhi
<t8ax> vubuntor387: ko fân biệt đc đâu là 1 tấm hình, đâu là 1 hệ điều hành à?
<vubuntor387> roi
<vubuntor387> hoi nay xem ko ky
<t8ax> compiz
<vubuntor387> gio xem lai roi
<GeekComp> t8ax: bác cứ nói thế
<vubuntor387> hic vua hoc vua luot web nen ko chu y lam
<t8ax> tìm hết mấy chục ngàn bài về Compiz đọc là có ngay cái đó :D
<t8ax> GeekComp: vubuntor387 là ng` quen mà =))
<GeekComp> ẹc
<GeekComp> là thím nào
<vubuntor387> her
<vubuntor387> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Earth-Cube+by+Xiolec?content=87084
<bksupybot> Title: Earth-Cube by Xiolec GNOME-Look.org (at gnome-look.org)
<vubuntor387> cai nay co phai la ruot cua hinh hop ko nhi
<GeekComp> mình bệnh mẹ nó rồi
<t8ax> đúng rồi vubuntor387
<vubuntor387> he he
<GeekComp> 1 term chạy apt-fast upgrade, mở thêm 1 term chạy apt-fast clean
<vubuntor387> cai ra seo troi
<t8ax> đọc hướng dẫn :)
<vubuntor932> các bác cho em hỏi: máy em sau khi khởi động lại bị dính lỗi: Your cpu appears to be lacking expected....
<vubuntor387> ah
<vubuntor387> ma gio co driver cho usb 3g tren ubuntu dc ko nhi
<vubuntor932> bác nào biết cách sửa nó ko??
<t8ax> vubuntor387: cắm vô là chơi luôn, chả cần driver gì ráo
<n2i> win chạy theo không kịp :))
<t8ax> giờ tới fiên thằng FF chiếm CPU
<t8ax> lol
<vubuntor387> hu hu cai the nao co em ko biet
<vubuntor387> ai chi em
<vubuntor387> em giai nen ko dc
<n2i> cài gói unrar vào
<vubuntor387> = cac nao
<n2i> unrar-free nữa cũng được
<n2i> unzip nữa nếu muốn
<vubuntor387> giai nen bao loi la file hong roi a
<vubuntor387> ko giai dc
<vubuntor387> tar: This does not look like a tar archive tar: Skipping to next header tar: Exiting with failure status due to previous errors
<vubuntor387> the la bi seo a
<vubuntor387> helu co ai ko
<n2i> file tar hơ?
<n2i> nếu thế chắc là file hỏng thật
<n2i> tưởng là rar hay gì chứ
<vubuntor387> file gz
<vubuntor387> hong ah
<n2i> đó là file zip mờ
<ptkhanh> vubuntor387: gz thi dung gzip xem :D
<ptkhanh> gzip --help
<ptkhanh> man gzip
<vubuntor387> hu hu
<vubuntor387> cai lun m
<vubuntor387> ai gip em cai di
<vubuntor387> xem no lam gi
<vubuntor387> xem cung co biet gi them dau
<GeekComp> n2i: đi đâu rồi
<n2i> anh í bảo dùng gzip thì xài nó đi
<n2i> đó là file zip mà
<GeekComp> có mấy chai hảo hảo tửu uống ko
<n2i> GeekComp: lại khích à?
<GeekComp> hehe
<GeekComp> nói thiêtk
<RCua> afterlastangel: viết mail dài thế
<GeekComp> hiện trong nhà có 2 chai
<RCua> ngại đọc
<afterlastangel> RCua: ức chế nó vậy
<afterlastangel> RCua: viết cho đỡ tức
<afterlastangel> RCua: comment lung tung chả có dẫn chứng nên đòi phản bác ấy mà
<RCua> ô kê
 * RCua tọa sơn quan miêu đấu
<GeekComp> RCua: tọa xí quan long đấu
<_Tux_> n2i: tối nay rượu nhở
<n2i> này nhá
<n2i> các ông đừng có lên mặt
<n2i> :))
<GeekComp> e hèm
 * _Tux_ cạnh GeekComp cái
 * GeekComp chạm ly
<nd-elec> ?
<nd-elec> hj ba con
<nd-elec> cho em hoi cai
<_Tux_> nd-elec: bà con có ai cho hỏi
<_Tux_> đâu mà hỏi
<_Tux_> =))
<nd-elec> hjhj
<nd-elec> em hoi
<nd-elec> em dang sd sung cai phan mem ftp
<nd-elec> filezilla
<nd-elec> ko bit sao gio ko ket noi dc nua
<nd-elec> la sao nhi
<_Tux_> nd-elec: kết nối đến cái server test nào đó đi
<_Tux_> xem có được không
<_Tux_> D
<nd-elec> da
<nd-elec> co ai tung gap chua nhi
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: kết nối trực tiếp server luôn đê cần gì thông qua filezilla
<nd-elec> lam sao ah
<nd-elec> chi em di
<nd-elec> vi du
<nd-elec> em su dung host vnn.ms
<nd-elec> ftp:ftp.vnn.ms
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: host đó có cái pannel ko
<nd-elec> da co
<nd-elec> vista
<_Tux_> nd-elec: hehe
<nd-elec> ?
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: đợi chút để tôi vào host của tôi để cho link cho bạn
<nd-elec> da
<nd-elec> hjhj
<nd-elec> host em la free nghe bac
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: free với ko free cug có kac gi nhau
<nd-elec> tai em chua sd tra tien bao gio
<nd-elec> dc ko anh
 * Nam_Son hộp mail dở chứng vô hoài ko được:(
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: có 1 dịch vụ trao đổi dữ liệu từ host với máy à ngược lại chạy trên nền web trực quan hơn nhiều
<nd-elec> la gi anh
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: có nhớ địa chỉ đâu giờ mới  vô hộp mail  lấy nè
<nd-elec> da
<nd-elec> hjhj
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: sr nha tại đang download dữ liệu nên mạng chạy chán quá@@
<nd-elec> ko sao dau anh
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: www.net2ftp.com
<Nam_Son> nd-elec: thử trang đó đi nó trực quan hơn filezilla
<nd-elec> em cam on
<nd-elec> de em thu
<nd-elec> :-D
<nd-elec> ui
<nd-elec> duoc oy
<nd-elec> mung qua
<nd-elec> cam on anh nhieu nha
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: trực quan mẹ gì
<_Tux_> chậm lòi
<_Tux_> (trước xài rồi)
<_Tux_> FileZilla ngon mà :D
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: đạp ông bây giờ
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: ngon cái con khỉ
 * _Tux_ đạp mịa đi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: hô hô
<_Tux_> có gì không ngon
 * _Tux_ xài cả FireFTP của ff
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: FileZilla xài bực bội thấy mồ
 * _Tux_ thấy bình thường
<_Tux_> hơn console
<_Tux_> :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: tải lâu bỏ mồ luôn
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: có 20MB tải mấy h
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: mạng đểu
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: còn cái kia 30 phút
<_Tux_> chớ /me tải full speed
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: mỗi người 1 sở thích ko cự với ông nửa
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cự gì
<_Tux_> về tốc độ
<_Tux_> thì làm ếu có chuyện chậm
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: mạng lởm
<_Tux_> host lởm ếu chấp
 * _Tux_ giao diện miễn bàn
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: vậy tại sao netfpt nó lại chạy nhanh
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hơn thằng FileZilla
<RCua> chả nhanh hơn gì cả
<RCua> hehe
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: cùng 1 mạng 1 host đó
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: ;))
<Nam_Son> FileZilla đợi mục cả xương sống!
 * _Tux_ cười đểu 
<RCua> heh
 * Nam_Son mà nói chung tôi thích netfpt hơn FileZilla thế thôi
<RCua> hehe
<_Tux_> hehe
<Nam_Son> :-/
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: chịu khó tìm hiểu lý do thế
<_Tux_> đừng đổ thừa cho soft
<_Tux_> ;))
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: lý do gì
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: thì tìm hiểu lý do xem
<_Tux_> Google xem có phải
<_Tux_> xài phải bản bị bug hem
<_Tux_> hoặc tại sao bị chậm
<_Tux_> người khác có bị không
<_Tux_> chớ còn đổ thừa thế thì
<_Tux_> :))
<Nam_Son> :-/ko rõ hiện giờ chỉ xài netfpt ko xài thằng kia nửa
<GeekComp> net2ftp á
<GeekComp> em thấy vẫn phải dùng cả 2
<GeekComp> 1 mình em 1 hướng
 * _Tux_ ftp console chơ chơi
 * Nam_Son UT vào chẳng có con bot nào bắn chán đi ăn cơm còn sướng
<vubuntor436> co ai help vs
<vubuntor436> dang can giup do ve cai Pidgin!
<n2i> gì la oai oái vậy nhẩy?
<n2i> :)0
<n2i> cứ trình bày tự nhiên, ai giúp được sẽ giúp
<vubuntor436> cai pidgin nha minh
<vubuntor436> khi chat k
<vubuntor436> k hien mot chu gi o trong cai khung chua noi dung chat
<n2i> nhà bạn có pidgin riêng á?
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor436> k
<vubuntor436> pidgin minh cai o may cua minh
<n2i> ờ, hiểu :)
<vubuntor436> help!
<n2i> gái hay trai mà đòi hiếp?
<vubuntor436> go bo khong go duoc
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor436> bao loi
<n2i> sao mà không gỡ được?
<vubuntor436> cai cung the
<vubuntor436> thieu thu vien gi
<n2i> không cài được thì lấy đâu ra gỡ?
<n2i> thiếu thì cập nhật lại xem thế nào
<vubuntor436> cai lan trc roi
<vubuntor436> nhieu luc no bao loi
<n2i> update lại xem thế nào
<vubuntor436> uhm
<n2i> hoặc không thì bỏ nó đi, empathy cũng xài đỡ được rồi
<vubuntor436> the hu
<n2i> U ver mấy?
<vubuntor436> uhm
<RCua> không hiện ra chữ gì là như thế nào? :-\
<vubuntor436> 10.10
<n2i> 10.04 hay 10.10?
<vubuntor436> trong cai khung chua noi dung chat y
<RCua> okay
<vubuntor436> toan 1 mau trang k?
<RCua> tức là gõ trong kia
<RCua> gõ được
<RCua> nhưng enter xogn không ra gì?
<vubuntor436> noi dung minh danh len. send roi k co gi
<vubuntor436> uk
<RCua> thế thì thường là pidgin chưa kết nối được mạng
<vubuntor436> vao duoc yahoo cua minhf ui ma
<vubuntor436> connect dc
<vubuntor436> nhan dc tin cua ng khac gui den, nhung khi vao khung chat thi cha thay chu gi
<vubuntor436> co cach nao khoi phuc toan bo he thong tro ve luc ban dau nhu moi cai dat k?
<vubuntor436> cac bro giup do!
<RCua> hmm, lạ nhỉ?
<RCua> xóa acc đi add lại xem
<vubuntor436> uhm
<vubuntor436> van vvay
<vubuntor436> tinh hinh la cai lai ubuntu thoi
<vubuntor436> cau wa
<RCua> :-\
 * Nam_Son sao bây giờ youtube trên firefox của tôi ko hoạt động
 * Nam_Son http://i.imgur.com/akhWX.png
<kingofmakai> Nam_Son: cuả tôi cũng không
<kingofmakai> Nam_Son: Chrome cũng thế
<kingofmakai> Nam_Son: ba bốn hôm nay rồi
<Nam_Son> kingofmakai: hix
<Nam_Son> kingofmakai: nhưng chrome của tôi thì chạy được
<kingofmakai> chắc tại flash
<Nam_Son> kingofmakai: http://i.imgur.com/iMomD.png
<_Tux_> HTML5 chăng
<_Tux_> :))
 * _Tux_ từ tối đến h
<_Tux_> cũng không xem youtube được
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: thấy giao diện youtube có thay đổi
<Nam_Son> hiện tại chỉ xem trên chrome chứ firefox xem ko được
<kingofmakai> 3 4 hôm nay rồi
<kingofmakai> có tiếng mà không cso hình
<kingofmakai> :))
<Nam_Son> http://i.imgur.com/iMomD.png
<Nam_Son> kingofmakai: chẳng có tiếng mà cũng ko có hình chay trên chrome thì ok
<kingofmakai> :))
 * kingofmakai cả firefox + chrome đều có tiếng không hình
<Nam_Son> kingofmakai: sao chrome của tôi chạy ok nè
 * GeekComp chrome cũng chả sao
<GeekComp> còn mozilla vứt mịa nó đi rồi
<kingofmakai> chịu
<Nam_Son> ko biết bên win có bị vậy ko nưa
<Nam_Son> http://i.imgur.com/mYVty.png
 * Nam_Son lúc trưa mình vẫn vào được youtube bằng firefox sao bây giờ ko được nhĩ
<nhl01> không biết U of mình bị sao ma load web không thấy chữ ở 1 số trang
<t8ax> mới cài thêm fonts chữ đúng ko?
<nhl01> uh
<nhl01> sao biết hay zậy
<t8ax> pro mà :))
<nhl01> :D
<t8ax> vào terminal gõ sudo fc-cache -f -v
<t8ax> tắt rồi bật lại FF là ok
<nhl01> vẫn chưa được pro ơi
<t8ax> vào terminal gõ killall firefox-bin
<nhl01> trang hỗ trợ trực tuyến trước đây vẫn bình thường
<t8ax> rồi mở lại thử?
<nhl01> giờ tự nhiên không thấy j  cả
<t8ax> có chỉnh font gì bậy bạ cho FF hem?
<nhl01> không có
<t8ax> thá»­ killall firefox-bin
<t8ax> rồi sudo fc-cache -f -v
<t8ax> xong mới mở lại thử?
<vubuntor155> cacs anh oi co phan mem diet virut nao tot ko nhi
<nhl01> hix
<nhl01> không được rồi pro ơi
<GeekComp> chán
<GeekComp> lang thang trên mạng chả có cái giề
<nhl01> vubuntoru887:  diệt virus trong U á
<vubuntor155> her
<vubuntor155> chu win thi em hoi cac bro lm gi
<vubuntor155> ma co cach nao gia lap de chay may file exe dc ko nhi
<vubuntor155> oa seo ko nghe nhac online dc nhi
<n2i> exe thì có thể xài wine
<n2i> nghe nhạc online không được? Thế nào mà không được?
<nhl01> cho hỏi font mặt định của FF là j vậy pro
<n2i> vào trong preferences của nó mà coi
<GeekComp> đông vui gúm
<GeekComp> n2i: bác có cái UT nào deb ko
<n2i> không
<GeekComp> ui mịa
<n2i> nó có file chạy liền mà
<GeekComp> em ếu tải đk
<n2i> sao không tải đươc?
<GeekComp> mạng lởm
<GeekComp> tải trong nc thì may ra
<GeekComp> nc ngoai thì vô đối chậm
<n2i> mạng nào mà lởm?
<GeekComp> mạng wifi cách nhà 300m chưa tính tốc độ mạng chỗ đó
<GeekComp> lại còn lúc đk lúc k mà bắt sóng cũng còn phải đúng hướng đúng chỗ
<GeekComp> mịa
<GeekComp> .g cdcmclgt
<bkphenny> GeekComp: No results found for 'cdcmclgt'.
<GeekComp> }cdcmclgt
<GeekComp> lear
<GeekComp> }learn cdcmclgt as Con đường cách mạng còn lắm gian truân
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<Nam_Son> n2i: UT chán vãi
<n2i> chưa tìm đúng room òi
<Nam_Son> bắn ko lại ai hết bị chửi
<Nam_Son> nghỉ
<n2i> :))
<GeekComp> bác Nam sơn down từ đâu đêý
<Nam_Son> hix chơi UT mà ko có chuột làm sao chơi@@
<Nam_Son> rà cái chuột cảm ứng chưa kịp nhắm là bị bắn rồi
<Nam_Son> bắn cả buổi được 3 thằng
<Nam_Son> chắc lúc đó nó hết đạn
<GeekComp> vậy là siêu oy
<GeekComp> em bắn cf cũng chỉ bắn đk 4 thèng trong sinh tử
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: siêu gì nghe mấy thằng anh nó chửi gì cũng ko biết
<GeekComp> lia cái touchpad mệt chết cha
<nhl01> down UT từ hôm qua tới giờ vẫn chưa xong
<nhl01> @@
<GeekComp> có thêm đồng minh rồi
<Nam_Son> èo
<Nam_Son> www.ubuntu-vn.org
<Nam_Son> có chỉ down UT đó
<t8ax> lol
<t8ax> 700m thôi mà
 * Nam_Son ko biết U cài được Final Fantasy ko nữa
<Nam_Son> }lol
<t8ax> vậy sao mấy chú kéo Japanese Anti Virus đc
<n2i> :))
<nhl01> t8ax: 719M
<nhl01> t8ax: hom qua down được 700M thì cúp điện
<nhl01> @@
<t8ax> 719mb có gì đâu
<t8ax> mọi lần mình down
<t8ax> 1 bộ
<t8ax> có khi cả mấy Gb
<t8ax> =))
 * Nam_Son đạp t8ax đường truyền nhanh người khác đường truyền chậm
<nhl01> :S
<nhl01> :D
<t8ax> VNPT
<t8ax> mình còn thấy chậm hơn so với 1 số cao thủ khác :D
<nhl01> mình xài 3g
<t8ax> ( giờ mới thấy gói 350k của VNPT hơn đc 1 số ng` =)) )
 * GeekComp đạp thêm t8ax phát nữa
<t8ax> hố hố
<_Tux_> t8ax: mìn xài gói có 275k
<_Tux_> =))
 * _Tux_ tải như điên
<GeekComp> mịa
<GeekComp> 350k
<GeekComp> làm gì chả thía
 * _Tux_ vừa kéo xong hơn 45G WareZ
<_Tux_> =))
<kid__> lol
<t8ax> ếu biết giờ còn ai xài mấy cái gói tải nhiu tính nhiu ko nhỉ :-s
<Nam_Son> 8-)chán
 * kid__ nhìn ổ cứng của _Tux_ 
 * kid__ mai đi cướp về
<_Tux_> t8ax: trước cũng xài hơn 1 năm mà
<_Tux_> kid__: cướp đê
<t8ax> 1 tháng đóng nhiu?
<t8ax> ( nhớ lại cách đây gần chục năm, xài dail up 1269 1 tháng đóng có 1tr5, đóng hết 3 tháng =)) )
 * kid__ làm liều thuốc ngủ cho nhà _Tux_
 * Nam_Son giờ toàn xài chọn gói
<t8ax> ( trong khi đó mua máy P IV có 7tr hơn )
<kid__> kinh
<kid__> mạng đắt thế
<Nam_Son> xài ADSL chọn gói 1 tháng 30 ngàn=))
<_Tux_> kid__: thời trước
<_Tux_> Internet xa xỉ lắm
<_Tux_> :))
<t8ax> đệt
<t8ax> lúc ấy cả huyện
<t8ax> có mỗi mình nhà mình có net =))
<kid__> ghê
<t8ax> <== Uyn XP
<GeekComp> vãi lh
<t8ax> mấy ai đc rờ =))
 * _Tux_ cắt trêm t8ax 
<kid__> điện thoại hồi đó mấy triệu tiền cước 1 tháng nhở
 * _Tux_ năm 2k5 mới có điện thoại bàn
<GeekComp> ẹc các cụ đang ôn lại chuyện ngày xửa ngày xưa
<t8ax> lúc ấy non dại thật :(
<t8ax> tình đơn phương lúc ấy mấy ai biết vào =))
<kid__> =))
 * _Tux_ rồi dậy thi
<_Tux_> học thi
 * Nam_Son mệt mấy pác quá thời này thì lo thời này cứ nói chuyện thập cổ lai hy
<kid__> hồi trước mình vào trang đó là trang đầu tiên thì phải
<GeekComp> các cụ đang ôn giàu kể sướng ha
<n2i> chỗ /me giờ nó éo kéo dây điện thoại vào nữa luôn
<n2i> éo nối được nét
<n2i> vkl
<GeekComp> thời đó nhà em còn nhà gianh vách đất
<GeekComp> hơ hơ
<GeekComp> tự hào
<t8ax> giờ nghĩ lại
<_Tux_> GeekComp: giờ sau 1 thời gian phá hoại
<t8ax> lớp 6 mình đã đc đọc cô giáo thảo
<_Tux_> còn che nứa nilon hả
<t8ax> mấy thằng bạn mình lớp 9 mới truyền tay nhau cô giáo thảo =))
<GeekComp> t8ax: mất dạy vkl
<n2i> t8ax: có mấy tập zề?
<t8ax> lol
<Nam_Son> @@
<t8ax> GeekComp: chú chưa đọc bao giờ à :|
<Nam_Son> t8ax: <- Đại ca liên xô chấm Mỹ
<t8ax> nâu
<GeekComp> t9ax: em đọc hồi lớp 10
<GeekComp> hÆ°Æ¡ hÆ°Æ¡
<t8ax> để coi..
<t8ax> giờ mình 21t
<t8ax> năm lớp 6 chắc 12t nhỉ
<t8ax> 9 năm rồi :(
<t8ax> ôi thật là =))
<n2i> :))
<n2i> t8ax: mau lớn vãi
<t8ax> fải chi 9 năm trc mình ếu đọc cô giáo thảo, thì giờ mình đâu có ngồi đây chém gió..
<GeekComp> t8ax: thế nên giờ mau già
<t8ax> ùi
<t8ax> phát triển mà :D
<n2i> 9 năm, thế mà 20t mới biết mùi gái :))
<t8ax> ai chả thế :D
 * Nam_Son ngủ
<t8ax> n2i: đỡ hơn có thằng 20t chưa biết =))
<n2i> ai zề?
<t8ax> ( còn 1 thằng 21t nữa )
 * t8ax chỉ chỉ _Tux_
<t8ax> 1 ku U30 còn trinh
 * t8ax chỉ chỉ tydaikho
<NS_Can_gi_cu_hu> =))
<t8ax> NS_Can_gi_cu_hu: = NS cần gì cu hử
<t8ax> muốn thành thím à :|
<GeekComp> kaka
<NS_Can_gi_cu_hu> :-/đúng là đầu óc đen tối
<GeekComp> }learn Nam_Son as
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> ẹc
<NS_Can_gi_cu_hu> NS cần gì cứ hú
<NS_Can_gi_cu_hu> nghỉ lệch lạc
<GeekComp> }learn Nam_Son as Can_gi_cu_hu
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }learn Nam_Son as Cần gì cứ hu
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> }forget Nam_Son 2
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<n2i> nói thẳng ra Nam_Son muốn đi đôi với mình :))
<GeekComp> }learn Nam_Son as Cần gì cứ hú
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<NS_Can_gi_cu_hu> }forget Nam_Son *
<GeekComp> }learn Nam_Son as Cần gì cu hở??
<bksupybot> NS_Can_gi_cu_hu: The operation succeeded.
<bksupybot> GeekComp: The operation succeeded.
<NS_Can_gi_cu_hu> }forget Nam_Son *
<bksupybot> NS_Can_gi_cu_hu: The operation succeeded.
<GeekComp> hehe
 * Nam_Son|Busy sợ mấy bác quá
<_Tux_> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<t8ax> giờ bú dì :-s
<_Tux_> qua chỗ khác đi
<_Tux_> #ubuntu-vn có log đấy
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son|Busy> làm sao coi log
<t8ax> nhìn topic ta thấy
<GeekComp> http://logs.ubuntu-eu.org/free
<bksupybot> Title: Index of /free/ (at logs.ubuntu-eu.org)
 * Nam_Son|Busy chết mịa  vọt
<kid__> cái ông nam són này mệt quá
<vubuntor859> h
<vubuntor859> toi muon xoa cac nhung duong link cua ubunutu khi khoi dong cung win7
<vubuntor859> khi kho dong ubuntu co 4 dung
<vubuntor859> trong do chi co mot duong khoi dong
<GeekComp> "đường link"??
<vubuntor859> vay co cac nao de xoa cac duong con lai
<Nam_Son|sleep> GeekComp: các kernel cũ đó mà
<vubuntor859> uhm
<vubuntor859> uhm
<Nam_Son|sleep> .wki xóa các kernel cũ
<vubuntor859> lam sao de loai bo no
<GeekComp> oài
<GeekComp> dễ lắm bạn à
<Nam_Son|sleep> .g xóa các kernel củ
<bkphenny> Nam_Son|sleep: http://my.opera.com/buiquanghuylinux/blog/2010/03/09/don-dep-boot-menu-cua-grub-2
<bksupybot> Title: Bùi Quang Huy - Dọn dẹp boot menu của GRUB 2 (at my.opera.com)
<GeekComp> bạn tải về ubuntu tweak nha
<GeekComp> sau đó vô phần Clean Package hay gì gì đó
<vubuntor859> la j vay?
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> đợi tý
<Nam_Son|sleep> vubuntor859: thì bạn đọc và làm theo cái link phía trên đó
<vubuntor859> uhm
<vubuntor859> thank ban nha
<GeekComp> oài
<Nam_Son|sleep> GeekComp: có link hướng dẫn rồi cần chi khổ vậy
<GeekComp> hehe
<GeekComp> cho nó tỷ mỷ
<t8ax> ủa 2 bác
<t8ax> cái kia chỉ remove kernel cũ
<t8ax> là nó dọn từ 5 dòng thành 2 dòng chỉ có U vs W à?
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> bác lảm nhảm cái gì thía
<t8ax> à ko có gì
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-10
<nhl01> sao UT của mình chơi không được nhỉ
<tydaikho> bạn chạy dư lào ?
<nhl01> bấm vào là nó đen thui ah
<tydaikho> màn hình dừ lào :D
<nhl01> đen thui
<tydaikho> bấm vào đen thui thì là đúng nhưng vấn đề đen mau hay lâu
<nhl01> cái LCD nó báo OUT OF RANGE
<tydaikho> thế thì là đó rồi
<nhl01> ac
<tydaikho> chỉnh lại phân giải màn hình
<tydaikho> hoặc
<tydaikho> vào thư mục Home
<tydaikho> tìm
<tydaikho> cái config
<tydaikho> của UT xóa đi
<tydaikho> chạy lại
<tydaikho> lỗi của bạn là do tần số quét của game và màn hình không khớp nhau thôi
<tydaikho> chứ không phải không chạy
<tydaikho> :D
<nhl01> uhm
<nhl01> thank pro
<nhl01> trong cai file q3config.cfg co 2 dong nay
<nhl01> seta r_customheight "1024"
<nhl01> seta r_customwidth "1600"
<nhl01> sửa nó lại là được phải không
<nhl01> màn hình mình phân giải 1360x768
<tydaikho> ừa
<tydaikho> thử đi
<tydaikho> lỗi là ở đó
<tydaikho> còn điều chỉnh kích thước sao cho hợp thì bạn cứ test
<tydaikho> còn UT của bạn hoàn toàn bình thường
<tydaikho> Chúc thành công còn tham chiến với anh em
<tydaikho> :D
<nhl01> :D
<n2i|zZz> hôm nay tới /me không có máy xài òi!
<n2i|zZz> ngày kia /me lại UT nhé! :))
<quan> quan ne
<thelu> hii
<linh> hi
<C4NoC> wtf?
<Nam_Son> hú le
<RCua> mass kick ra sao ta
<RCua> :-\
<C4NoC> =))
<C4NoC> có kick theo ip hok?
<RCua> không
<RCua> nick
 * vubuntor986 đạp C4NoC 
 * Nam_Son :-/kick gì thế
<C4NoC> Nam_Son: muốn biết hok?
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: thôi em ko dám!
<Nam_Son> C4NoC: ý bác kick thử là biết liền chớ giề
<kid__> thế hỏi làm gì
<kid__> =))
<Nam_Son> kid__:ai biết mới ló đầu lên thấy nói chuyện thì hỏi vậy mà
<voldemort248> lolz, lại đem kick ra hù nhau hả =))
<RCua> Nam_Son: clone nick -> giết
<C4NoC> giết afterlastangel
<Nam_Son> RCua: em vô tội huhu
<C4NoC> chả phải clone đâu
<C4NoC> cả 1 lớp tụi nó vào ấy mà
<RCua> ếch biết
<RCua> giết
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> giết
<C4NoC> chứ hok toàn hỏi bài
<voldemort248> thui đi ăn cơm
<vubuntor605> anh lam on chi e voi, latop cua e hieu toshiba, ko biet e khoa cho nao ma bay gio chuot cua may ko hoat dong duoc ne.chi e voi/thank
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> touchpad?
 * Nam_Son đạp C4NoC giết giề
<Nam_Son> .g mouse không hoạt động trong Ubuntu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=12432
<bksupybot> Title: Multi touch không chạy trên U 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> .g Chuột không hoạt động trên Ubuntu
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=12432
<bksupybot> Title: Multi touch không chạy trên U 10.10 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<afterlastangel> C4NoC: sao đại ca
<C4NoC> ngứa mắt
<C4NoC> giết
<RCua> UK was finally able to repay in 2006 its lend-lease moneyizs when they were sold at a 90% discount. Jesus europeons can't into economically viable warfare.
<vubuntor163> xin giup ve nhieu IP xai chung port 80, 21 ..v.....v....
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor163> :-/?
<vubuntor163> gio vay nha
<vubuntor163> minh co 2 con server ubuntu
<vubuntor163> 1 con ip la 192.168.0.1
<vubuntor163> 1 con khac la 192.168.0.2
<vubuntor163> 2 con khac nhau nhung xai chung 1 router
<vubuntor163> gio lam sao
<vubuntor163> de 2 con server xai chung 1 cong 80
<vubuntor163> ?
<C4NoC> nat ra 2 port
<vubuntor163> :)
<vubuntor163> 192.168.0.1:80
<vubuntor163> 192.168.0.2:81
<vubuntor163> ?
<vubuntor163> y canoc la vay?
<C4NoC> xài chugn là sao?
<C4NoC> xài ở đâu?
<vubuntor163> xai chugn nghia la
<vubuntor163> gio nha
<vubuntor163> 1 cai host co 1 domain
<vubuntor163> gio vao domain1.com:80 thi no vao 192.168.0.1
<vubuntor163> domain2.com:80 thi vao 192.168.0.2
<C4NoC> nat lại 1 cái ra port khác
<vubuntor163> thi xai chugn cong 80
<vubuntor163> ua vay minh kg xai chugn dc ah?
<C4NoC> muốn chung thì xài virtual host
<C4NoC> proxy nó qua con kia
<vubuntor163> uh vay ban co bai viet nao ve no kg
<vubuntor163> cho minh xin
<C4NoC> hok có
<vubuntor163> :(
<vubuntor163> vay co huong dan gi kg
<vubuntor163> hay ban chi minh luon di
<C4NoC> đó
<C4NoC> hướng dẫn roài
<vubuntor163> dau ?
<vubuntor163> cho minh xin link di
<C4NoC> còn làm sao lên doc của apache đọc
<vubuntor163> minh moi vao day ah
<C4NoC> chỗ virtual host với proxy , reverse proxy
<vubuntor163> ok
<vubuntor163> tys
<vubuntor002> Chao cac bac!
<vubuntor002> cac bac cho e hoi
<vubuntor002> e cai ubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor002> tren vmware
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor002> lam the nao de dung o co san cua may that vay?
<C4NoC> share ra
<C4NoC> dùng win share
<C4NoC> dzô ubuntu lấy
<vubuntor378> Hi
<vubuntor378> Newbie
<vubuntor378> for ubuntu
<vubuntor378> minh khong biet cai dat unikey
<vubuntor378> Co ai huong dan voi
<GeekComp> .g cài ibus-unikey
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://code.google.com/p/ibus-unikey/
<bksupybot> Title: ibus-unikey - Project Hosting on Google Code (at code.google.com)
<GeekComp> bạn vô wiki đọc nha
<vubuntor378> Khong hieu gi het
<GeekComp> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor378> minh moi chuyen qua Ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> đấy
<GeekComp> nhấn vô
<GeekComp> sẽ có cách cài
<GeekComp> ok?
<vubuntor378> Sao minh danh khong hien ra gi ca ban oi
<vubuntor378> giup minh voi
<vubuntor378> ca buoi sang nay mo hoai cung khong duoc
<GeekComp> bạn cài rồi à
<Nam_Son> :P
<GeekComp> ubuntu bạn TA hay TV?
<Nam_Son> !bg |vubuntor378
<ubot2> vubuntor378: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: vào system
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: Administation->synaptic ...
<GeekComp> System - Preference - Keyboard Method gì gì đó
<Nam_Son> gõ mặc khẩu vào
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: gõ vào khung tìm kiếm
<Nam_Son> ibus-unikey
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: hắn cài rồi nhuwg chưa bik cách khởi động nó
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: vậy à
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: vào system
<vubuntor378> chinh xac
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: administration
<vubuntor378> da cai roi nhung co open thoi cung chua biet
<Nam_Son> Language support
<vubuntor378> da lam nhu vay roi
<Nam_Son> Chỗ keyboard input method system
<Nam_Son> chọn ibus
<vubuntor378> da lam luon roi
<Nam_Son> rồi close
<vubuntor378> da chon install vietnamese luon roi
<Nam_Son> khởi động máy lại
<vubuntor378> Da khoi dong may lai
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: install vietnamese làm cái gì
<Nam_Son> đâu có liên quan gì đâu
<vubuntor378> phi phai tren cung da ra icon chu V
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: rồi
<vubuntor378> nhung cung khong type ra duoc tieng viet
<vubuntor378> icon chu V 3 mau xanh do avng
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: dùng bộ gõ scim hay ibus
<vubuntor378> ibus 1.3.7
<Nam_Son> ok
<GeekComp> hắn đã bật trường TV lên đây
<vubuntor378> nhung khong type duoc tieng viet
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: bạn gõ VNI hay telex
<GeekComp> 1 là chưa bật trường TV
<vubuntor378> VNI
<GeekComp> 2 là chưa gõ phím tắt
<Nam_Son> èo
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: đại ca gõ VNI mà mặc định là telex mà làm sao mà gõ tiếng việt
<GeekComp> á»±c
<vubuntor378> vay lam sao day ban
<Nam_Son> =))PÓ TAY CHƯA
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: đại ka 378 thiệt là vô đối
<Nam_Son>  vubuntor378 vào system
<vubuntor378> moi ma
<vubuntor378> dau biet lam
<Nam_Son> preferences
<vubuntor378> minh dang lam theo day
<vubuntor378> ban huong dan tiep di
<Nam_Son> keyboard iput methods
<vubuntor378> roi ban
<Nam_Son> chỗ show language panel
<Nam_Son> chọn Always
<Nam_Son> sẻ thấy cái pannel
<Nam_Son> thấy cái panel unikety chưa
<vubuntor378> Khong thay ban oi
<Nam_Son> chỉnh từ Telex sang VNI là ok
<Nam_Son> nhấp vào khung chat xem
<Nam_Son> rồi thấy cái panel chưa
<vubuntor378> khong thay ban oi
<Nam_Son> :(
<vubuntor378> keyboard iput methods
<Nam_Son> rõ ràng phải hiện mà
<vubuntor378> chi thay 3 tab
<Nam_Son> ctrl+space
<vubuntor378> la General
<vubuntor378> in putmethod
<vubuntor378> advance
<Nam_Son> chổ tab Gerneral
<Nam_Son> Thấy hàng chữ Show language panel không
<vubuntor378> Cho General roi lam gi ban
<Nam_Son> nhấp vào mũi tên sổ xuống kế bên hàng chử đó
<vubuntor378> thay roi
<Nam_Son> chọn "Always"
<vubuntor378> Ok roi
<Nam_Son> cái panel của unikey xuất hiện
<vubuntor378> Sau do lam gi ha ban
<Nam_Son> thấy chưa
<Nam_Son> thì chọn từ Telex sang Vni chứ làm giề
<vubuntor378> Chua thay ban
<GeekComp> ọc
<GeekComp> Ô mai gót
<vubuntor378> Da chon Always
<Nam_Son> :-/tôi cũng bắt đầu pó tay rồi đó
<vubuntor378> nhung khong thay panel nao xuat hienca
<Nam_Son> nhấp vô trong khung chat
<Nam_Son> nhấn ctrl+space
<vubuntor378> minh day
<Nam_Son> rồi thấy cái panel chưa
<vubuntor378> Da vo Show Language Panel chon Always nhung khong thay lanel nao hien ra ca?
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: i want hit the wall!!!
<Nam_Son> O:-)
<GeekComp> có cái panel ở dưới đó
<vubuntor378> Boi vay moi noi
<GeekComp> dưới chứ ko ở trên
<Nam_Son> http://i.imgur.com/MGHAh.png
<vubuntor378> Ok thay roi
<vubuntor378> no nhay xuong duoi moi dien chu
<Nam_Son> phù
<Nam_Son> thì nó ở dưới chứ đâu
<GeekComp> thì chả ở dưới
<GeekComp> má ơi!!1
<Nam_Son> :'(
<GeekComp> :-!
<Nam_Son> chắc phải lập 1 cái topic rồi chụp hình hướng dẫn up lên quá^^
<vubuntor378> nhung luc danh van chua ra tieng Viet
 * Nam_Son vọt
<GeekComp> nhấn cái nút có chữ VNI ấy
<GeekComp> chuyển sang Telex
<vubuntor378> Ok roi
<vubuntor378> cam on cac ban
<vubuntor378> tren ca tuyet voi roi
<Nam_Son> :-/
<GeekComp> ok, so i do other
<vubuntor378> bay gio co the good bye Windows roi
<GeekComp> ok very good!
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: lần sau nhớ chú ý kỷ toàn màng hình nhé
<vubuntor378> Tạm biệt Bill Gate
<GeekComp> Căng cái mắt ra
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: mừng hơi sớm đó còn nhiều cái lắm=))
<vubuntor378> Thuc te cung chi sai basic thoi
<vubuntor378> chat
<GeekComp> vubuntor378: đừng tự tin quá
<vubuntor378> office
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: còn dài dài đâu phải chỉ cái unikey@@@
<GeekComp> ừa
 * RCua gãi gãi
<GeekComp> thía thì hơi ok
<GeekComp> @.@
<vubuntor378> Còn 1 số Applications chay trên Windows
<Nam_Son> :Pbáo trước chat để xem hoặc giử WC được cũng là 1 vấn đề=))
<vubuntor378> nhung da chay duoc khi dung Wine
<Nam_Son> RCua: gãi cái giề
<vubuntor378> Khi cai Ubuntu 10 moi thu ok het
<vubuntor378> Webcam
<vubuntor378> tat ca chay tot
<GeekComp> ồ dia
<vubuntor378> luc truoc thi bi van de voi Wireless nhung khi cai Ubuntu 10 thi het roi
<vubuntor378> nhan dien toan bo
<Nam_Son> :-[hay nhĩ
<vubuntor378> may man thoi
<Nam_Son> truyền được WC luôn dạy mềnh với
<vubuntor378> dau biet khi cai la duoc luon
<vubuntor321> Các anh ơi! Em hỏi tí!
<GeekComp> vubuntor378: dùng cái gì chat yahoo?
<GeekComp> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor321> Đang điên máu quá!
<vubuntor321> uhm
<vubuntor378> minh dung Pidgin
<vubuntor321> cảm ơn anh trước nhé
<vubuntor574> !piggin
<ubot2> Factoid 'piggin' not found
<vubuntor321> vấn đề là thế này
<vubuntor378> noi chung khong thich Yahoo chat lam
<vubuntor378> chi quan tam den skype thoi
<GeekComp> what's problem?
<vubuntor378> & co Skype cho Ubuntu roi
<vubuntor574> !pidgin
<ubot2> Pidgin là một trình chat nhiều dịch vụ (Multi Protocols Instant Messages) hay nhất trên Linux. Nó có thể dùng để chat Yahoo, G!Talk, MSN, ICQ, AIM, IRC. Đọc hướng dẫn sử dụng tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=38&t=552
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn sử dụng Pidgin - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor378> Bay gio co the an com roi
<vubuntor321> ò
<Nam_Son> pidgin lỏm^^
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: ?
<vubuntor321> em thắc mắc tí
<vubuntor378> cam on cac ban nhieu nhe
<GeekComp> ok
<GeekComp> no prob
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: lại gặp đại ca^^
<vubuntor321> mấy anh giải đáp giùm
<Nam_Son> vubuntor378: never mind
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: chịu tý đê
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: thì hỏi đê
<RCua> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<GeekComp> vubuntor574: clone nào đây?
<vubuntor321> là cái éo gì mờ window mới caid được thời gian ngắn cụt ngắn củn là chạy chậm như rùa liệt, hay đơ hay đứng thế nhỉ?
<Nam_Son> ọc chạy
<GeekComp> caid?
<vubuntor321> cài
<Nam_Son> caid=cài?
<GeekComp> caid là cái quái gì thía?
<vubuntor321> nhầm hàng "))
<Nam_Son> @@
<Nam_Son> ủa đây là cộng đồng ubuntu mà đâu có liên quan giề window đâu
<RCua> vubuntor321: ở đây không trả lời câu hỏi liên quan tới window
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: no WINDOWS!!
<vubuntor321> thấy U có thế không?
<RCua> không
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: ai biết!
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: có
<GeekComp> HĐH nào chả thía
<vubuntor321> vậy à, buồn nhỉ
<RCua> thế hả? :-\
<Nam_Son> :Pít hay nhiều thôi
<RCua> thế mà mình không biết đấy
<vubuntor321> nó cũng hay đứng thế hở?
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: ko phải hay
<GeekComp> mà là ít khi
<GeekComp> tùy cách ng sử dụng dùng
 * RCua chả bị bao giờ
<GeekComp> nhưng theo thống kê
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: Có cảnh sát để cảnh sát sử:D
<vubuntor321> RCua: ờ
<GeekComp> thì ít hơn windows
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: đừng bức xúc=))
<vubuntor321> ngưỡng mộ quá! :-D
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: ng mộ cái chi dzị?
<GeekComp> }GeekComp
<bksupybot> GeekComp: "GeekComp" : Dzai Nam Định nhà nghèo éo có gái theo
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: tên _Tux_ hum nay không thấy mẹt nhể
<vubuntor321> RCua: bảo chả bao giờ bị đơ mà
<GeekComp> tưởng lại làm cảnh sát
<vubuntor321> GeekComp: không thế à?
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: thi xong biến rồi
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: mình thì chả bị bao h
<RCua> biết mình đang làm cái gì với cái máy thì không đơ
<GeekComp> nhưng thấy nhìu ng mới đung
<vubuntor321> ò\thế sao bảo là lâu lâu bị/\
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: tôi thì bị thường xuyên nhưng vẫn thích xài:D
<GeekComp> nhìu ng mới dùng nói dzậy
<GeekComp> thì ta cứ thể theo toàn dân thỉnh cầu ng vọng lên canonical
<vubuntor321> Nam_Son: Sao lại bị thường xuyên vậy?
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: phá nhiều chớ sao!
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: máy yếu<-xài nhiều thì 1 lúc<-xung đột phần mêm=>treo thế thôi dễ hiểu
<vubuntor321> ò
<vubuntor321> máy yếu à?
<vubuntor321> sao mà yếu?
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: hỏi như cảnh sát!!
<vubuntor321> 2 duo 2.0?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: đề nghị bạn chuyển sang phòng #vnluser
<kicker> moderm cũ lại online 24/24
<kicker> k0 yếu mới lạ
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: cẩn thận kẻo RCua đạp
<Nam_Son> nghèo yếu có tiền mua máy xịn xài dual-core 1.73
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: đạp mình bay vô lại^^
<vubuntor321> Nam_Son: /me có hơn là mấy đâu
<Nam_Son> @@
<GeekComp> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: kệ ko có ai cần support mình tám cũng ko sao khi nào có người cần support thì mình lủi=))
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: đánh lệnh /join #vnluser sang đó chém gió
<Nam_Son> RCua: phải ko cảnh sát^^
<RCua> không, nếu nói về ubuntu thì nói bên này thoải mais
<kicker> chat bên đó rồi
<RCua> ubuntu/nguồn mở/máy tính
<kicker> chrome lâu lâu hay dứt mạng chán òm
<RCua> còn nếu riêng tư quá thì #vnluser
<RCua> vì channel này được log
<vubuntor321> ò
<RCua> cái kia được tạo ra chỉ để tránh logging
 * kicker chả có gì để giấu cả :))
<Nam_Son> RCua: ùa
<kicker> ubuntu config mạng chỗ qué nào mà hay đứt mạng thế nhỉ ?
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: bạn có nghiên cứu về nhân của intel chưa mà nói dual-core và core 2 dual ko khác gì nhau
<kicker> 1 thằng 2 core, 1 thằng 4 core
<vubuntor321> core 2 dual ???
<GeekComp> mịa sao máy mình éo cài đk u 32 bit
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: thế cài u gì đóa
<GeekComp> cài đk mỗi 64 bit
<vubuntor321> core 2 duo?
<Nam_Son> :Pđịnh cài 64bit nhưng thôi sợ nặng máy
<vubuntor321> có core2 dual à?
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: chả thấy nặng gì
<vubuntor321> :))
<Nam_Son> dual core=1 cpu thực và 1 cpu ảo nhân ảo
<GeekComp> 64 vs 32 chắc gần giống nhau
<RCua> 64bit tốn ram hơn, nhưng chạy nhanh hơn trong 1 số tác vụ
<vubuntor321> Nam_Son: nói thế quân kiaa táng cho đó!
<RCua> Nam_Son: không đúng, chi tiết nó lằng nhằng hơn
<Nam_Son> RCua: nhưng đại khái nó là như thế
<RCua> Nam_Son: không đúng
<Nam_Son> RCua: thế như thế nào
<vubuntor321> RCua: đúng
<RCua> dual core đầu tiên là kiến trúc kiểu keo 502 dính 2 con pen 4 vào
<vubuntor378> các bạn cho hỏi việc uninstall 1 application qua wine bằng cách nào vây
<RCua> cái này là đám ngốn điện + lởm
<vubuntor321> làm gì có chuyện nhân thực nhan ảo ở đây
<kicker> !wine
<ubot2> Wine là một chương trình có khả năng chạy các ứng dụng windows trên Linux. Chương trình của windows có thể chạy trong wine như những chương trình bình thường mà ko gặp phải các vấn đề về hiệu năng cũng như là sử dụng bộ nhớ của một chương trình giả lập, với cảm giác như các ứng dụng bình thường khác. Xem thêm: http://www.winehq.org
<GeekComp> vubuntor378: gỡ hả
<RCua> còn core duo là kiến trúc từ Pen M (bản thân từ Pen III) dành cho laptop
<bksupybot> Title: WineHQ - Run Windows applications on Linux, BSD, Solaris and Mac OS X (at www.winehq.org)
<RCua> sau đó intel adapt cho desktop -> core 2 duo
<Nam_Son> =-Ochuyên bị cãnh nút thắt cổ chai hix
<vubuntor378> có app thi uninstall dễ dàng có cái thì vẫn thấy vậy hoài
<RCua> rồi từ đây intel nó đặt tên cho dòng CPU cấp thấp là dual core
<RCua> như E2160 E2180 là dual core
<vubuntor321> RCua: ò ò ...
<RCua> thực ra nó vẫn là 2 core dựa trên kiến trúc core2duo
<RCua> v.v...
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: ồ
<kicker> cài revouninstall vào làm trình gỡ
<RCua> còn cái core thực core ảo là Hyperthreading có từ thời Pen4
<vubuntor321> kicker: vô đối :))
<vubuntor378> vao winr gho nhung khong duoc
<GeekComp> RCua: hiểu biết
<Nam_Son> cái pentium D đó hả
<vubuntor378> co app thi go duoc con co cai thi khong
<Nam_Son> RCua: với pentium R
<RCua> Nam_Son: ờ, Pen D là cái kiến trúc keo dán
<RCua> Pen R thì chưa nghe bao giờ
<GeekComp> Pentium R là chipset hay sao ấy chớ!
<Nam_Son> RCua: thằng bạn có cái máy xài pen R^^ ko biết nó tum đâu ra
<kicker> đổi sang pen e như e5300/ e5200 đi
<kicker> pen r là celeron chắc ?
 * Nam_Son hẻm biết chỉ thấy để Pentium R dán ở trước thùng máy
<Nam_Son> con celeron cùi mía
<GeekComp> Mấy vụ vi xử lý này kiến thức mình nông cạn quá
<vubuntor321> celeron là bản rút gọn của pen mờ,giảm giá thành thôi
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: tớ học 1 khóa kiến trúc máy tính mà vẫn ngu như thường
<vubuntor321> Nam_Son: mấy ông í dậy không ăn thua!
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: từ cha sinh mẹ đẻ đến giờ chưa bik học ngoài là giề!!
<vubuntor321> không bằng đi VoZ4room :))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: celeron yếu hơn pentium4 nữa
<vubuntor321> tất nhiên
<vubuntor321> là bản rút gọn nhằm giảm giá mờ
 * Nam_Son môn bất buộc không học sao ra trường
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: thích voz hả?
<vubuntor321> không có :))
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: đã bị phát hack nào chưa?
<Nam_Son> vn-zoom.com cũng ok lắm
<vubuntor321> GeekComp: chưa vô :))
<Nam_Son> còn chơi game khủng thì vào congtruongit.com
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: đâu cứ cần bắt buộc vô mấy trang đó
<vubuntor321> !spam
<ubot2> Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<m3o> ae ai giải thích giùm e ubuntu mạng cùi hơn các os khác k0 ?
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: tôi đâu có kêu  vô tôi chỉ gợi ý thôi
 * m3o nghĩ mãi k0 ra ?
<vubuntor321> m3o: không chớ
 * vubuntor321 xài thấy rất ngon
<GeekComp> m3o: cùi kiểu giề
<Nam_Son> m3o: cùi là cùi thế nào
<GeekComp> cùi do mạng cùi hay do m3o cùi
<m3o> cùi: mạng chập chờn, connect lâu
<m3o> k0 hẳn, sang debian, sabayon chạy ngon
<GeekComp> m3o: wifi hả
<GeekComp> dân prồ rồi
 * GeekComp núp
<m3o> mạng ethernet, dhcp, vnnfamily
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: quan #vnluser tám bên đây bị log khi nào ai cần support thì qua
<Nam_Son> m3o: thấy chạy ọ
<Nam_Son> m3o: thấy chạy ok
<m3o> mạng cắm dây bình thường, hỏi bên vnluser toàn văn hóa cuộc sống chả thấy cái it kĩ thuật gì cả
<Nam_Son> m3o: tôi xài mạng wifi vẫn ổn đó thôi
<vubuntor321> bậy bạ
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: bạn đang sử dụng win hay sử dụng ubuntu
<vubuntor321> bên đó tất cả mọi thứ :))
 * m3o hôm qua soi gần chục trang forum ubuntu mà nó nói quanh đi quẩn lại tại driver, isp 
<m3o> tức
<vubuntor321> U & Ưin
<Nam_Son> m3o: có thể phần cứng của bạn không tương thích hoàn toàn với ubuntu
<m3o> chắc phải chế lại kernel quá :D
<Nam_Son> m3o: nếu có khả năng thì cứ biên dịch lại kernel còn tớ thì không ổn rồi
<vubuntor321> m3o: /me không giám bàn thêm :S
<Nam_Son> m3o: lộn ổn rồi:)
<m3o> Nam_Son, vọc xong mấy thứ linh tinh của người dùng bình thường như văn phòng, media, thì phải sờ tới kernel
<m3o> vubuntor321, vọc xong mấy thứ linh tinh của người dùng bình thường như văn phòng, media, thì phải sờ tới kernel
<Nam_Son> m3o: đâu cần đâu
<m3o> ms còn lâu mới cho sờ vào kernel
<m3o> tùy, thích thì nghịch, máy chạy ổn thì có thể k0 cần
<Nam_Son> .g biên dịch nhân kernel
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=101&t=508
<bksupybot> Title: Biên dịch nhân(kernel).[TUT] - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<GeekComp> có mấy bố cứ quan trọng hóa vấn đề cái kernel cũ, cứ đòi bỏ đi
<GeekComp> em thì em thấy cứ để đấy
<GeekComp> chẳng may update cái nhân mới éo tương thích
<GeekComp> thì ta mò về kernel cũ
 * RCua nhấp ngụm chè
<GeekComp> thử hết rồi mà thấy ngon thì mới bỏ
<m3o> ờ tất nhiên rồi
 * Nam_Son hehe tôi up cái mới là xóa cái cũ có bị gì đâu=))
<m3o> tùy người chứ
<m3o> có người bị có người k0, do driver lỗi mà
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: bác chưa gặp trường hợp khóc cha khóc mẹ đi cài lại nên thế
<Nam_Son> :P
<m3o> GeekComp, à tớ k0 khóc chỉ thở dài thui :D
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: chạy thấy ổn mới xóa kernel cũ chứ
 * vubuntor321 hỏi tí
<GeekComp> m3o: oài đây là cách nói hình tượng
<m3o> bay ít nhất nguyên ổ cả chục lần
<GeekComp> vubuntor321: hỏi cái giề
<vubuntor321> có bài VB muốn hỏi. Nam_Son ?
<m3o> may có 2 ổ
<vubuntor321> :))
<Nam_Son> èo
<Nam_Son> dân ubuntu mà hỏi VB:D
<GeekComp> ẹc Visual Basic lâu lắm ko động đến
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: hỏi đê
<GeekComp> quên gần hết
<vubuntor321> nhà trường khốn nạn nó bắt mờ
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: biết thì trả lời
<m3o> lolz, 2 bác tự sướng mở kênh riêng đi
<vubuntor321> kết nối csdl nó báo sai path
<m3o> click chuột phải mở open new window ra chat
 * m3o đi ngủ đã
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: tìm sách mà đọc
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: giờ mà chỉ làm sao biết
<vubuntor321> trong đó khai báo là app.path & "\csdl.mdb" rồi mà vẫn ốm
<vubuntor321> đợi sách đến bao giờ
<vubuntor321> xài nóng thích hơn :))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: đang xài U chỉ VB bác bằng niềm tin à
<vubuntor321> muốn hỏi cách set path cho mỗi khi chạy nó tự động nhận csdl luôn
<vubuntor321> file csdl đặt ngay tại thư mục của nó
<RCua> e hèm
<GeekComp> cảnh sát đã lên tiếng
<vubuntor321> RCua: ò..
 * GeekComp chạy
<vubuntor321> máy tính mà. không có tám nhảm đâu
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: tìm mua quyển "Ví dụ & Bài Tập Visual Basic.Net Lập trình cơ sở dữ liệu & Report" của MK.pub
<Nam_Son> .g forum VB.net
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.vbdotnetforums.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Visual Basic .NET Forums (at www.vbdotnetforums.com)
<vubuntor321> sách của mấy ông ấy dài lê thê :(
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: vào đây mà hỏi chứ hỏi trong đây lộn kênh rồi! http://www.caulacbovb.com/
<bksupybot> Title: Câu lạc bộ Visual Basic (at www.caulacbovb.com)
<RCua> vubuntor321: ubuntu/nguồn mở
<RCua> tránh các thứ chỉ dính tới windows
<vubuntor321> of...một lần duy nhất thôi ;))
<Nam_Son> vubuntor321: bạn lạc đề rồi
<vubuntor321> hêh sửa được òi
<vubuntor410> chao moi ng
<vubuntor410> minh cai Centos truoc
<vubuntor410> sau do cai WINXP
<vubuntor410> co cach nao de tao dualboot
<vubuntor410> cho winxp
<vubuntor410> tro vao centos ko ?
<C4NoC> cài lại grub đi
<vubuntor410> moi ng giup voi
<C4NoC> hok thì cài ngược lại
<C4NoC> XP trước
<vubuntor410> ko
<vubuntor410> minh ko muon cai lai
<vubuntor410> vi centos chay lau roi
<vubuntor410> da cai nhieu chuong trinh quan trong
<vubuntor410> y minh la co cach nao de chinh boot.ini cua windown
<vubuntor410> de no tro vao centos ??
<C4NoC> không dược
<C4NoC> win nó chả cho làm gì hết
<C4NoC> khỏi mơ
<C4NoC> không thì nhét đĩa centos cài lại
<vubuntor410> repair centos
<vubuntor410> co giong windown ko
<vubuntor410> cac goi phan mem da cai tren no
<vubuntor410> co bij anh huong gi ko?
<C4NoC> cài grub lại
<C4NoC> .g restore grub centos
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://www.centos.org/modules/newbb/viewtopic.php?topic_id=24032&forum=27
<C4NoC> đó
<bksupybot> Title: www.centos.org - Forums - CentOS 4 - General Support - grub.conf confusion after kernel updates (at www.centos.org)
<vubuntor410> ok
<vubuntor410> minh se doc
<C4NoC> hok phải cái này
<C4NoC> http://wiki.centos.org/TipsAndTricks/ReinstallGRUB
<C4NoC> cái này nè
<vubuntor410> ok
<bksupybot> Title: TipsAndTricks/ReinstallGRUB - CentOS Wiki (at wiki.centos.org)
<vubuntor071> có ai biết cách mở ổ cd bằng phím tắt ko vậy.cái nút bấm của mình bị hư mất rồi hix
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> là sao?
<vubuntor071> là dùng hotkey để mở ổ cd bỏ dĩa vào ấy
<RCua> trong cái file manager cạnh ổ CD có nút eject
<vubuntor071> ở win thì có nút eject giờ qua này chả biết làm sao hêt
<vubuntor071> hix sao mình chẳng thấy nút nào vậy
<RCua> có cái biểu tượng bên cạn ổ CD đó
<vubuntor071> đâu có đâu mình vào chỗ computer chỉ thấy cái ổ cd với mấy cái ổ khác không ah
<RCua> có
<RCua> bên cạnh nó có cái biểu tượng
<RCua> chuột phải vào nó chọn eject cũng được
<vubuntor071> minh dùng ubuntu 10.04 click chuột phải vào cũng ko thấy chữ eject nữa hix
<vubuntor396> cho em hỏi, các phần mình tải về từ trung tâm phầm mềm ubuntu nó nằm ở thư mục nào ạ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor396: học linux cơ bản đi
<C4NoC> là biết nó để đâu
<zj3t3mju> !fhs
<ubot2> Factoid 'fhs' not found
<zj3t3mju> .g fhs
<bkphenny> zj3t3mju: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<bksupybot> Title: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (at www.pathname.com)
<vubuntor396> cho em hỏi, các phần mình tải về từ trung tâm phầm mềm ubuntu nó nằm ở thư mục nào ạ? em có đọc hướng dẫn sủ dụng cơ bản, phần quản lý gói và trung tâm phần mềm nhưng nó không nói là để ở đâu
<zj3t3mju> vubuntor396: http://www.pathname.com/fhs/
<bksupybot> Title: Filesystem Hierarchy Standard (at www.pathname.com)
<vubuntor071> hix dùng vlc thì mở được ổ dĩa rồi. khi bỏ dĩa vào thì lại thấy nút eject.lấy dĩa ra thì mất nút eject theo lun :|
<vubuntor071> pro nào có cách mở trực tiếp mà ko cần thồng qua vlc.. ko. khi chưa có dĩa trong ổ ấy
<vubuntor002_> hôm trước mình có đọc được bài viết hướng dẫn sử dụng driver của win cho ubuntu, mà giờ tìm mãi không thấy, các bạn có thể tìm giúp mình được k ? cảm ơn các bạn trước nhé
<nhaiship> các bạn có thể tìm dùm mình topic hướng dẫn dùng driver của win cho linux được không? mình tìm mãi mà không thấy :( cảm ơn các bạn trước nhé!
<vubuntor384> Lan dau vao IRC cua UBTVN. :D
<vubuntor371> Các bạn ơi làm ơn cho mình hỏi, mình cài ubuntu bản 10.10 nhưng không nhận được wifi. mình có down được driver rồi nhưng cài khôg được
<vubuntor123> Chào Bác
<vubuntor123> Em đang xài Ubuntu 10.10 upgrade tư U 10.04. Em không vào được facebook! Bác nào biết cách vào facebook chỉ em với !!
<vubuntor559> cho hoi
<vubuntor559> tại sao đăng nhập wifi có pass no lại đòi mật khẩu để gở khóa vòng đăng nhập
<vubuntor559> pass wifi nhập đúng
<sonberry> :|
<t8ax> thì nhập pass vào
<UIT> nhập pass của máy phát thì đúng rồi
<UIT> nhưng mà HĐH đòi nhập mật khẩu để gở khóa vòng đăng nhập
<UIT> nó còn nói là mật khẩu này khác với mật khẩu login
<UIT> chẳng hiểu tại sao
<UIT> mấy lần trước không có thế
<UIT> kết nồi tới một mạng wifi thì chỉ cần nhập pass là ok
<UIT> pass của wifi
<UIT> bây h lại thêm vụ pass để gở khóa vòng đăng nhập mạng
<UIT> mà mình nhớ là không có đặt thêm bất cứ pass nào cho kết nối mạng cả
<UIT> help
<_Tux_> UIT: cái đó là GNOMe keyring
<_Tux_> canel cũng được
<_Tux_> nó quản lý pass truy cập + một vài thứ khác
<_Tux_> người dùng chỉ cần nhớ 1 pass đó thôi
<UIT> không bỏ qua đc
<UIT> cancle thi không cho kết nối wifi
<_Tux_> UIT: =))
<_Tux_> thế lúc đợt nọ
<_Tux_> đặt pass keyring là gì
<_Tux_> ?
<kid__conan> ờ
<kid__conan> máy /me cứ khởi động lên là phải nhập cho nó 1 phát
<_Tux_> kid__conan: thịt nó đê
<_Tux_> như nhớ không nhầm
<_Tux_> có chỗ quản lý của GNOME Keyring
<_Tux_> dùng sudo thành ra remove pass được
<kid__conan> cơ bản dùng mail client
<kid__conan> thì phải đăng nhập cái keyring đó mới nhá được
<_Tux_> kid__conan: hô hô
<_Tux_> client cơ à
 * _Tux_ web base
 * kid__conan xin 500 ảnh
<tydaikho> Gnome key nằm ngay trong
<tydaikho> software source
<tydaikho> :D
<kid__> ++-
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-11
<vubuntor576> các bác ơi cho e hỏi xí. sao e update ko được  nó cứ ra 1 đống lỗi như thế này W: Failed to fetch http://vn.archive.ubuntu.com/ubuntu/dists/maverick/main/source/Sources.gz  Bad header line [IP: 91.189.92.170 80] vậy phải làm sao hả mấy bác
<chungbd|HUS> _Tux_: sn qua tự nhiên chơi đi :D
<vubuntor550> aol
<vubuntor437> alo
<vubuntor437> cho minh link Linux moi nhat voi
<C4NoC> là sao?
<C4NoC> lên ubuntu.com là lấy
<vubuntor759> co ai ko a
<vubuntor759> hura
<vubuntor759> em moc dc cai ruot trong hom roi
<vubuntor759> nhung ko biet lam sao
<vubuntor759> http://wiki.compiz.org/OtherPlugins
<vubuntor759> ai chi ho em dc ko a
<bksupybot> Title: OtherPlugins - Compiz Wiki (at wiki.compiz.org)
<vubuntor852> may anh oi cho em hoi
<vubuntor852> tai sao khi ma em cai ban netbook vao may ao ma khong dc
<vubuntor852> no bao khong ho tro 3d
<vubuntor852> ma khi em cai chinh thuc vao may that thi dc
<vubuntor852> why
<kid__> chắc máy ảo không hỗ trợ
<vubuntor852> vậy ah
<vubuntor852> sao ky vay virtualbox co ma
<vubuntor852> hehe
<kid__> vubuntor852:  netbook gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor852: có cài Driver VGA cho nó đâu mà hỗ trợ
<Maxvien> :-D
<vubuntor204> Chào mọi người,
<Maxvien> Hi
<vubuntor204> mình xài laptop core i7, ram 4G
<vubuntor204> nên dùng ubuntu 32 hay 64 bit?
<Neverland> nhà giàu :D
<vubuntor204> hihi
<Maxvien> Hien tai thi 32bit chay ngon!
<Neverland> xài 32 hay 64 tùy nhu cầu chứ
<Maxvien> Neu ban muon choi server thi dung 64 bit
<Maxvien> May minh cung ho tro 64 nhung dung 32 day
<vubuntor204> vì đang dùng win 64
<vubuntor204> nên thử ubuntu 64 xem
<Neverland> nhưng trên trang ubuntu nó recommended 32bit
<Maxvien> Uhm
<vubuntor204> có kén chương trình như win k hen?
<Maxvien> Co chu
<Maxvien> Ca Driver phan cung nua
<vubuntor204> wow
<GeekComp> hmm
<vubuntor204> thanks mọi người
<_Tux_> Hô hô
<_Tux_> Máy RAM thế kia
<_Tux_> mà xài 32bit nó phí đời ra
<_Tux_> :P
 * kid__ nhìn _Tux_  ngưỡng mộ
<kid__> đại ra vãi
<Maxvien> Vụ Driver cho 64 có tốt không các anh?
<_Tux_> Maxvien: driver mở thì không khác nhau nhiều lắm
 * _Tux_ close source driver hên xui
 * _Tux_ không dùng close src driver
<Maxvien> Uhm! Nvidia thì chịu đúng không?
<_Tux_> Maxvien: hên xui
<_Tux_> mà nhớ không lầm
<_Tux_> thì nó giống nhau
<_Tux_> :))
<_Tux_> (lởm đều)
<Maxvien> :-(
 * Nam_Son núp chọt _Tux_
<_Tux_> Maxvien: đủ sức
<_Tux_> thì cứ 64bit mà xài
<_Tux_> không phải xoắn
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: chọt giề
<Maxvien> :)
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: anh _Tux_ ơi cho em hỏi làm sao cài Ubuntu vậy:)
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: cài Windoof
<Nam_Son> _Tux_:Làm sao cài?
 * _Tux_ ếu biết
<_Tux_> mua máy về là có Ubuntu rồi
<Nam_Son> :-X
<kid__> Ubuntu là default cho tất cả các máy tính
<Nam_Son> kid__: ai bảo default cho tất cả các máy tính
<Nam_Son> kid__: đi mua máy toàn thấy default toàn là window
<anyoneofus> ?
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: thế à
<_Tux_> chố bác còn nông thôn quá
<_Tux_> chỗ em thành phố
<_Tux_> nó cài Ubuntu hết
<_Tux_> :P
<Nam_Son> O:-)nông thôn giề
<Nam_Son> Tp-Cần Thơ
 * _Tux_ có thành phố đó à
<_Tux_> =))
<Nam_Son> tôi đã lên Tp-HCM
<Nam_Son> máy tính trưng bày
<Nam_Son> toàn cài window 7
 * _Tux_ chắc Quận bác sống nó nghèo nàn
<_Tux_> không có tiền xài Ubuntu lisence
 * Nam_Son đạp _Tux_
<Nam_Son> ubuntu cần quái gì phải mua lisence
 * _Tux_ ai bảo thế, có một đống key nè
 * _Tux_ <- đại gia Ubuntu
<Nam_Son> :P
 * anyoneofus tát Nam_Son 
<anyoneofus> cài default thì nói lên điều gì?
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: hehe lừa ai vậy ubuntu GNU GPL mà^^
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: GPL liên quan gì đến tiền :P
 * _Tux_ thấy RH đắt lòi kèn
 * anyoneofus gật gật
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: định hấp diêm tôi nữa à:D
 * _Tux_ SLED cũng lòi kèn
<Nam_Son> :-/tùy distro thôi ubuntu là free mà hehe
 * _Tux_ cái nào cũng free cả mờ
<_Tux_> nhưng đâu có phải là miễn phí
<anyoneofus> lol
<_Tux_> :P
<Nam_Son> _Tux_: RH lấy tiền chỉ là phiên bản server thôi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: nhầm á
<_Tux_> đọc lại đê
<_Tux_> =))
<anyoneofus> RH bán services
 * Nam_Son hoặc là trả tiền khi mình  cần support thôi
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: đọc tiếp đê
<_Tux_> :P
<Nam_Son> anyoneofus uhm
<Nam_Son> nhưng nếu chỉ cài os thì đâu có tốn tiền
 * _Tux_ thấy Nam_Son hổng roài
<Nam_Son> ví dụ như fedora chẳng hạn
 * Nam_Son đạp _Tux_ hỏng giề?
 * _Tux_ không được học linux, cũng chẳng biết gì về ô pền shot
<_Tux_> Nam_Son: vô trang chủ RH mà xem đi
 * _Tux_ đi soi gái trong lúc Nam_Son đọc docs
<anyoneofus> _Tux_: qua bên kia đi sn
<anyoneofus> :3
<vubuntor001> alo co ai ko em hoi ty a
<vubuntor001> neu em cai Beryl va compiz cung 1 luc dc ko a
<vubuntor001> alo
<vubuntor001> hok le gio nay cac anh van con ngu trua ah
<vubuntor001> T.T co tra loi ko em chet nay
 * kid__ đi thắp hương
<vubuntor001> ne ne
<vubuntor001> anh oi
<nhl01> làm mãi mà vẫn không chơi UT được
<nhl01> ai bit chỉ với
 * _Tux_ nản
<_Tux_> click phát chơi luôn :D
<nhl01> nó đen thui
<nhl01> :(
<kid__> máy đểu
<nhl01> hix
<_Tux_> nhl01: đợi 1 tí
<_Tux_> nó load
<_Tux_> nhl01: tắt compiz chưa
<nhl01> compiz là ki ri ?
<nhl01> ~~
<nhl01> tìm được cái folder .compiz rồi
<nhl01> phải nó không
<nhl01> làm j với nó đây
<nhl01> xóa ah
<_Tux_> nhl01: vẫn chưa chơi được
<_Tux_> nhl01: có bật hiệu ứng không
<_Tux_> khi chơi thì để Visual Effect là NOne
<nhl01> tắt rồi
<nhl01> vẫn không được
<nhl01> vẫn nghe âm thanh
<nhl01> vào được
<nhl01> nhưng không thấy j
<_Tux_> nhl01: VGA gì ?
<vubuntor104> alo
<vubuntor104> ai giup e voi
<_Tux_> Alo
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor104> e dang cai ubuntu
<vubuntor104> no bi. dung o cho~ dien Username
<vubuntor104> password
<vubuntor104> con` o? duoi' thi` no' hien. ready when you are...
<vubuntor104> e de? 1g30 phut' roi` ma` k thay no' xong a.
<vubuntor104> no' k cho forward hay skip gi` het a oi...
<vubuntor104> may a oi
<_Tux_> vubuntor104: là sao ?
<_Tux_> gõ user & pass được chưa :D
<vubuntor104> go~ xong het roi`
<_Tux_> vubuntor104: thiếu chỗ nào đó
<_Tux_> nên nó hem cho forward
<_Tux_> làm lại :)
<vubuntor104> xong het roi` a oi, no cu' ready when you are...
<_Tux_> vubuntor104: nào cho xin cái screenshot đi
<_Tux_> chớ còn ai nhập cũng được
<_Tux_> mỗi bạn bị làm sao được :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor104: bạn check lại những ô mình gõ
<_Tux_> giống nhau hay không
<vubuntor104> ah co' phai nhap. lower case het k a ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor104: username
<vubuntor104> Kio Kwon
 * _Tux_ =))
<_Tux_> sao bảo không được ;))
<vubuntor104> vua thu? ne`
<_Tux_> Upper case không sao
<_Tux_> nhưng dấu cách thế kia
<_Tux_> còn hỏi lol
<vubuntor104> :(
<vubuntor104> e chua biet ma` =]]]
<nhl01> _Tux_: 7300 gs
<vubuntor104> thks a nhe' =]]]]]
<_Tux_> nhl01: hơ còn này chạy ngon lành nha
<_Tux_> đợt hỏng VGA cũng xài con này mờ :P
<nhl01> _Tux_: :(
<vubuntor104> a oi co' phai minh` muon co software gi` tren ubuntu thi` danh' code software do ha a  Tux ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor104: code nào
<_Tux_> serials há»­
<_Tux_> =))
<vubuntor104> e co biet gi` dau, hnay moi cai` u lan` dau` ma` =]] de ti' restart xong hoi tiep :)
<vubuntor362> xong roi` a TUX oi =]]]
<vubuntor362> bay gio` dang update
<vubuntor362> e cai` song song voi WIN7 luon gio` no' hien. Program File (x86) ma k cai' nao` xai dc het vay a TUX ?
<vubuntor362> a co' pack software nao` co ban? k chi? e voi'
<_Tux_> vubuntor362: ...
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> đọc cái đó xong rồi tính tiết nhờ
<vubuntor362> ... ukie
<kingofmakai> co ai khong nhi?
<vubuntor946> aloo co ai ko cho em hoi ty
<vubuntor946> em co chay 1 lenh la sudo apt-get install compiz*
<vubuntor946> nhung m ko thanh cong
<vubuntor946> bay h em muon xoa tat ca nhung thu minh vua down ve xong thi lam sao a
<nobawk> hmmm
<kingofmakai> sudo apt-get install compizconfig-settings-manager
<nobawk> xem lai. xem da~ cai` cai' gi` roi` xoa'
<kingofmakai> sudo apt-get install compiz-fusion-plugins-extra
<kingofmakai> chi can chay 2 lenh do thoi
<kingofmakai> compiz* lam gi?
<vubuntor946> the compiz* la gi vay ah
<vubuntor946> bay h la no down het ve roi
<vubuntor946> dull o roi
<vubuntor946> em muon xoa may cai vua down thi o cho nao ah
<kingofmakai> :-??
<kingofmakai> the sao bao khong thanh cong?
<nobawk> gỡ ra thì xem cái list đã cài
<nobawk> xoá file down về thì chạy
<nobawk> apt-get autoclean
<nobawk> nhưng autoclean thì ko gỡ những gói đã cài
<nobawk> !find compiz
<ubot2> nobawk: Found: compiz-fusion-bcop, compiz-fusion-plugins-main, compizconfig-backend-gconf, libcompizconfig0, libcompizconfig0-dev (and 11 others)
<vubuntor946> thanks anh
<vubuntor946> cai roi thi no hien
<vubuntor946> nhung ko may la chua cai dc nen em cha biet lam seo
<nobawk> à
<nobawk> đầy ổ cứng chưa cài đc hả?
<vubuntor946> ah em tim thay tat ca may thu rac ruoi hum ruoc lon ne
<vubuntor946> um
<vubuntor946> bay h co cach nao mo rong o cung dc ko nhi
<vubuntor946> ma anh co biet cai compiz* la cai gi ko a
<kingofmakai> compiz* la cai tat ca nhung goi co chu compiz o dau tien
<vubuntor946> lenh xoa het cac file trong thu muc la gi ay nhi
<vubuntor946> lenh xoa het cac file la gi anh oi
<Nam_Son> rm
<Nam_Son> rm -f
<vubuntor946> xo ahet toan bo file ma
<vubuntor946> hic em o thu muc ABC
<vubuntor946> muong xoa het file trong thu muc ABC xai lenh nao a
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946: rm -rf thưmục
<Nam_Son> xóa bỏ thư mục mang tên thưmục với
<Nam_Son>            tất cả các tập tin trong đó (force)
<vubuntor946> the co mat thu muc koa
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946:  tức nhiên là mất
<vubuntor946> her
<vubuntor946> qua muon
<vubuntor946> em thu roi
<vubuntor946> = mat
<vubuntor946> nhung lai phai tem sudo
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946: cần gì thêm sudo
<vubuntor946> hu hu
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946: nếu đang ở thư mục A
<vubuntor946> pemision de...
<vubuntor946> ko them thi lam seo ah
<Nam_Son> muốn xóa tất cả file trong thư mục A
<Nam_Son> thì dùng lệnh
<Nam_Son> rm *
<vubuntor946> anh noi muon qua
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946: ok chÆ°a
<vubuntor946> em thu xong roi
<vubuntor946> ha ha
<vubuntor946> mat toi thu muc roi
<vubuntor946> the lenh tao thu muc la gi ta
<Nam_Son> thì tạo lai
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946: mkdir thưmục
<Nam_Son> !bg |vubuntor946
<ubot2> vubuntor946: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor946> em lam dc roi
<vubuntor946> yeu anh lam lam
<vubuntor946> he he
<vubuntor946> em chi nho moi chu mk
<Nam_Son> ọc nỗi cả da gà
<vubuntor946> thieu dir
<vubuntor946> o
<vubuntor946> ma anh co biet cac cai hieu ung ben trong cai hop 3d thi down o dau ko a
<vubuntor946> cai hop trong suot ma no rong khong a
<Nam_Son> :Pcái đó là hiệu ứng compiz mà
<GeekComp> bực mình quá, nãy giờ wifi như kẹc
<vubuntor946> nhung em ko co plugin do
<vubuntor946> ko biet down cho nao ah
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: đạp cái modern đi cái khác
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=012942741560552059817%3Ap1mb9c3serm&ie=UTF-8&q=compiz&sa=T%C3%ACm+ki%E1%BA%BFm
<bksupybot> Title: compiz - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com)
<vubuntor946> va lai em cai compiz va beryl cung luc co dc koa
<Nam_Son> bạn tự vào đó mà ghiên cứu nhé
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: khổ nỗi cái modem éo ở nhà mình
<Nam_Son> máy tôi yếu quá ko có sử dụng compiz nhiều
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: thế thì quay qua chửi hàng xóm có cái modem đó :D
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: chửi thì éo còn có mẹt trên này mà chém đâu
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: thế thì cố gắng chịu đừng đi đồ chùa mà^^
<GeekComp> thì vẫn đang cố đây, cố đến sau Tết là có mạng, keke'
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946: http://www.mediafire.com/?k1rp34rf91c8c87 đó là những lệnh cơ bản trong ubuntu đó
<bksupybot> Title: carte-ref-Ubuntu-vi.pdf (at www.mediafire.com)
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: tớ xài mạng ADSL 24/7 mỗi tháng tốn 30k hehe
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: mạng giáo viên à?
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: giáo viên giề? Nhà trọ vô mạng tập thể
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: 25 dây chia tiền ra 1 tháng mỗi đứa 30k
<GeekComp> sướng vãi
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: tốc độ download 300->400kb/s
<GeekComp> chắc 25 đứa thì một mình Nam_Son chiếm 90% băng thông
<GeekComp> ọc
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: sao biết?
<GeekComp> ô hô
<GeekComp> mình gia cát dự kinh
<GeekComp> hôm trước đoán trúng mặt Cá Nóc
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: mịa kết nối Zend Optimizer với Apache thía nào nhể?
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: 25 đứa xài 1 lúc vẫn có thể xem tivi trực tuyến
<vubuntor946> https://launchpad.net/~compiz/+archive/ppa?field.series_filter=maverick
<bksupybot> Title: PPA for compiz packagers : “compiz packagers” team (at launchpad.net)
<vubuntor946> ai chi em cach cai cai nay dc ko a
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: hẻm biết Zend Optimizer là cái giề
<GeekComp> hem bik à, thía mình hỏi không công roài
<GeekComp> vubuntor946: cài compiz hả?
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: tại chưa sử dụng đến nên không biết
<vubuntor946> ko
<vubuntor946> cai roi
<vubuntor946> tim them pluin thoi a
<GeekComp> tải ubuntu tweak về, vô phần compiz setting mà tải
<vubuntor946> hung ko co cac hieu ung them cac vat trong hop 3d ah
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: cũng có xài đâu
<GeekComp> nặng bỏ mía
<GeekComp> .g thêm hiệu ứng compiz
<bkphenny> GeekComp: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2073
<bksupybot> Title: cài thêm rất nhiều hiệu ứng cho compiz! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: mà nó để làm gì thế
<vubuntor946> luc anh xoay 3d do
<vubuntor946> co them cac hieu ung hoat hinh trong cung
<vubuntor946> em moi xai u dc tam 4 ngay
<vubuntor946> em gio chi thieu moi cai do nua la u cua em ko khac gi tren youtube no hay khoe luon
<vubuntor946> ha ha
<vubuntor946> oi yeu cai link cua anh bk.. qua
 * Nam_Son thôi đi đọc sách
<Nam_Son> vubuntor946: bk là bot mà
<Nam_Son> }t8ax
<vubuntor946> hu hu
<vubuntor946> link trong cai thear vua roi die gan het
<vubuntor946> may la 2 cai minh muon van con
<vubuntor946> seo ma cai so no do the
<vubuntor946> :d
<vubuntor368> cac anh oi
<vubuntor368> khi em go
<vubuntor368> make clean
<vubuntor368> no hien the nay
<vubuntor368> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<vubuntor368> la sao a
<vubuntor368> hu hu
<vubuntor368> help me
<vubuntor368> hu hu
<vubuntor368> co ai ko a
<vubuntor368> aaaaaaaaaa
<vubuntor368> mien an tan mieng roi con rot xuong dat
<vubuntor368> uc che qua
<kid__> sudo?
<kid__> vubuntor368:
<vubuntor368> em danh lenh make clean
<kid__> sudo make clean?
<vubuntor368> no bao : "make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop."
<vubuntor368> ko makeclen thoi
<vubuntor368> cho du sudo cung bi the a
<kid__> định làm gfi
<t8ax> chuyển tới thư mục đó rồi hẵn make clean cờ lia
<vubuntor058> alo
<vubuntor058> [sudo] password for kio:  Sorry, try again. [sudo] password for kio:
<vubuntor058> no' hien. vay. ra nhung e bam password k dc
<t8ax> đánh pass vào, nó ko hiện đâu
<t8ax> đánh chính xác rồi enter là đc
<vubuntor058> a t8ax =]]] kioshiro ne` , vua cai dc U :))
<t8ax> hehe, chúc mừng
<vubuntor058> dang tim` may' cai pack software day...
<vubuntor058> chua biet lam sao ca :(
<t8ax> làm gì?
<t8ax> pack software là cái gì :|
<vubuntor058> bay gio` muon' danh' tieng' viet. thi` lam` sao ay' ma`
<vubuntor058> :))
<t8ax> !ibus | vubuntor058
<ubot2> vubuntor058: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> vào link đó có hướng dẫn cài từ A -> Z :)
<vubuntor058> ukie
<t8ax> chú coi vậy khá hơn ku tung_wa
<vubuntor058> t8ax xai` addon nao` cua? ff ma` down nhanh the ?:))
<t8ax> hắn ko cài đc Ubuntu cơ =))
<t8ax> flashgot + downthemall
<vubuntor058> tung_wa =]]] desk han' ta cung~ vip ma` =))
<t8ax> hắn dùng Mac OS
<vubuntor058> =]]
<t8ax> mà ếu cài đc Ubuntu ;)
<vubuntor058> hic typed may' cai' code roi`
<vubuntor058> gio` bat. sao day...
<vubuntor058> k hieu no noi' gi` luon...
<t8ax> đầu tiên vào Language Support install Vietnamese vào
<t8ax> làm chưa?
<vubuntor058> r` ne`
<vubuntor058> doi ti' di :)))
<vubuntor058> ti' onl nay nha
<vubuntor899> hix, bà con ai dùng gentoo giúp em với hu hu
<vubuntor899> a lô, có ai online không ?
<Maxvien> Mọi người cho mình hỏi cái! Chúng ta thường nói Debian rất ổn định, nhưng sao mình thấy các gói phần mềm trong Debian lại cũ đến vậy?
<vubuntor899> Maxvien: chính vì nó cũ nên nó mới ổn định
<Maxvien> Cũ rích cũ rề luôn.
<Maxvien> Mình không hiểu lắm! Cũ đồng nghĩa với không cập nhật. Mà không cập nhật thì lấy đâu ra ổn định chứ.
<vubuntor899> Maxvien: bạn cứ hình dung tại sao những món đồ cũ như xe máy, điện thoại, ti vi, tủ lạnh cũ mà vẫn còn tốt người ta lại thích dùng hơn mua đò mới
<Maxvien> Những vật phẩm đó thì chấp nhận được. Nhưng phần mềm mà không cập nhật thì rất nguy hiểm.
<vubuntor899> có cập nhật nhưng chỉ cập lỗi bảo mật thôi, k0 thay đổi config, cấu trúc, thiết kế ban đầu
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> gentoo à
<vubuntor899> vâng, em không gõ được tiếng việt trên gentoo
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sao hok gõ được?
<vubuntor899> em cài scim-m17n rồi, nhưng chỉ ra cái icon thôi, nó không hoạt động
<vubuntor899> cài từ emerge
<Maxvien> Nếu chấp nhận con đường ổn định thì có nên dùng kho PPA không nhỉ?
<C4NoC> vubuntor899: phải m3onhoc hok?
<nobawk> gentoo làm sao?
<vubuntor899> C4NoC: sao bác đoán gớm vậy
<nobawk> đã dùng gentoo rồi thì tự sử đi
<nobawk> giúp giếc gì nữa
<C4NoC> ò
<nobawk> chỉ giúp #ubuntu thôi nhỉ C4NoC
<vubuntor899> nobawk: :(( ki bo rứa
 * vubuntor899 đạp nobawk, chỉ giúp người đẹp thui
<vubuntor899> mất điểm quá
<vubuntor899> RCua: bác cho em hỏi làm sao cài bộ gõ tiếng cho gen2 vậy ? em search dc mỗi hướng dẫn cho tiếng nhật
<nobawk> emerge -av ibus?
<vubuntor899> emerge -av scim-unikey, mới ra :(
<vubuntor899> ibus thì k0 thấy unikey, m17n gì hết à
<nobawk> emerge -av ibus-unikey?
<C4NoC> tự kiếm về mà cài
<C4NoC> móa
<C4NoC> đã xài gen2 còn hỏi lung tung
<vubuntor899> dang thử cài lại
<vubuntor899> C4NoC: k0 có wiki, tài liệu ngon mới hỏi,
<vubuntor899> google nát rồi, e chơi google như cơm bữa mà
<voldemort248> adsfas
<voldemort248> tức quá, cóc sang vnluser nữa
<nobawk> lolz
 * nobawk thấy gentoo ngon, có sẵn hết rồi cài vào chạy phe phé
<GeekComp> tức cái chi dzậy?
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> cài lần đầu thì còn hok bít
<C4NoC> chứ lần 2 roài là ngon chán
<RCua> :3
<cay> e thử chán chê các loại gen rồi nhưng khó tìm quá doc quá
<C4NoC> :-/
<nobawk> có nhiều docs ở trong đầu :))
<cay> hix k0 tìm thấy im-switch  đâu cả :D
<nobawk> cần ếu gì im-switch
<nobawk> vất im-switch đi
<cay> e chịu, scim gõ scim -d thì dc
<cay> ibus chưa thấy đâu cả
<C4NoC> :\
<C4NoC> :;/
<C4NoC> :-/
<cay> enable ibus mệt thật
<C4NoC> mệt jề
<C4NoC> có khỉ gì mà mệt?
<cay> mệt vì nó k0 chạy
<vubuntor628> bạn dùng bản mấy vậy ?
<cay> vubuntor628: tớ dùng ibus mới nhất trên sabayon mà
<vubuntor628> à không, mình hỏi bạn dùng ubuntu đó
<vubuntor628> chứ mình thấy enable nó cũng được mà
<cay> hix nó k0 có im-switch
<cay> phải đọc lại man ibus :(
<vubuntor628> vào langauge support
<vubuntor628> chọn ibus
<vubuntor628> sau đó cài ibus-unikey
<vubuntor628> log-out ròi log in lại
<cay> vubuntor628: thankss đã giúp e :D
<vubuntor628> chỗ ibus setting chọn input method là vietnam gì gì đó
<vubuntor628> :D
<cay> hỏi angel vậy :D
<vubuntor745> hello
<vubuntor745> ai jup em cai
<t8ax> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor745> tai sao may nha em cai cai j cung khoang 99% la dis la ntn
<t8ax> cài trong software center à?
<vubuntor745> go bo cung the
<vubuntor745> oh vang
 * _Tux_ mạng của bạn có vấn đề
<_Tux_> hoặc thằng mirror
<_Tux_> bị điên
<_Tux_> chọn thằng khác
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor745> có vấn đề là ntn
<t8ax> hình như hôm nay 1 số trang của Ubuntu bị điên
<t8ax> mình update nó đòi key :-s
<vubuntor745> ko lâu rồi anh ah
<_Tux_> t8ax, bác bị hâm ấy
<_Tux_> nó không đòi key
<vubuntor745> lúc xai 10.04 thi ok
<_Tux_> thì sao biết đó có phải serv được Ubuntu cấp phép
<_Tux_> hay server lậu
<_Tux_> của bọn nào đó làm ra
<t8ax> lúc bình thường có cần ếu key đâu :-w
<vubuntor745> chuyển sang 10.10 thì lỗi liên tuc.
<_Tux_> nó cho mẹ hàng lởm thì sao
<_Tux_> t8ax, nó add sẵn roài
<_Tux_> :P
<t8ax> thì đấy
<t8ax> add sẵn sao còn đòi :-w
<_Tux_> t8ax, lấy đâu ra
<vubuntor745> search trên softwear center ma lậu ah
 * _Tux_ sửa sourcelist thì nó add bằng mắt à
<t8ax> bình thường update nó ếu đòi, tự nhiên dở chứng giờ nó đòi, thấy lạ :D
<_Tux_> t8ax, mới remove cái key của nó
<_Tux_> hoặc là hết hạn
<_Tux_> :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor745, thường thì không có
<_Tux_> nhưng mỗi mirror
<_Tux_> sẽ có 1 cái key do Ubuntu cấp
<t8ax> thôi té :D
<_Tux_> (mình nói đúng không ta ?)
<vubuntor745> nghe hỉu té liền
<vubuntor745> chỉnh sao cho có cái đồng hồ trên destop các anh
<_Tux_> vubuntor745, cài thêm cái screenlet vô
<vubuntor745> em vùa cài xong docky mà nó ăn len 1/2 màn hình là sao ??
<vubuntor637> chao cac anh!
<_Tux_> vubuntor745, tìm hiểu settings của nó đi
<_Tux_> thể nào chẳng có options
<_Tux_> (nhớ hết sao nổi)
<_Tux_> !ask | vubuntor637
<ubot2> vubuntor637: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor637> con cach cai dat nao ngan hon khong anh
<vubuntor745> tim hiểu nãy giờ
<vubuntor745> uninstall rùi
<_Tux_> vubuntor745, thế còn hỏi ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor637, là sao ?
<_Tux_> (nhanh quá rồi còn giề)
<vubuntor745> đến cả uninstall mà nó cũng chỉ chạy 99 %  thui lá sao ??
<vubuntor637> em dang dung xp thay tren VTV2 gioi thieu UBUNTU, em co dia roi, cai dat xong co cai gi den mang khong anh!
<_Tux_> vubuntor745, từ từ mà đợi
<_Tux_> có nút details xem nó làm đến đâu nào ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor637, ???
<vubuntor745> nó thông báo lỗi
<vubuntor745> đợi tý cài screenlet là có lỗi ngay
<vubuntor745> pác _Tux_ xem giùm em cái
<vubuntor745> nó thế này này
<vubuntor745> perl: warning: Falling back to the standard locale ("C").  emacs-install emacs23  install/dictionaries-common: Byte-compiling for emacsen flavour emacs23  vietnamese-tcvn-unix is not suitable for keyboard  emacs-install: /usr/lib/emacsen-common/packages/install/dictionaries-common emacs23 failed at /usr/lib/emacsen-common/emacs-install line 28, <TSORT> line 3.  dpkg: error processing emacs23 (--configure):   subprocess instal
<_Tux_> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor745> http://paste.ubuntu.com/542285/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor745> em nghĩ đó là đoạn lỗi thui
<vubuntor745> phía trên xem thấy bt
<vubuntor745> hình như là vỗi tieengs việt phải ko các pác
<_Tux_> cài emacs
<_Tux_> với scim ?
<vubuntor745> là sao ???
<vubuntor745> scim thì có
<vubuntor745> còn emacs là cái ký rì
<_Tux_> hơ
<_Tux_> thế định cài những gói scim nào
<_Tux_> mà ubuntu nhiêu mà xài scim vậy
<vubuntor745> đợi em đi xem tý
<vubuntor745> 10.10 anh ah
<vubuntor745> ko xài scim thì xài cái j bây giờ
<vubuntor745> trên máy chỉ có 1 gói scim thui
<_Tux_> ibus mặc định
<_Tux_> được cài rồi ma
<vubuntor745> em ko bik xài ibus T____T
<WinISLinuxDistro> !ibus
<ubot2> Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<WinISLinuxDistro> học xài
<WinISLinuxDistro> ...
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<cay> winislinuxdistro
<vubuntor995> alo
<vubuntor995> minh moi nhap. code pidgin vao` terminal xong roi`
<vubuntor995> no' install xomg luon roi`
<vubuntor995> gio` lam` sao ma` xai ?
<t8ax> Mở lên xài?
<vubuntor995> mo? o? dau vay. ban ?
<t8ax> Ở trong Internet
<vubuntor995> ban chi minh` dc k ?
<t8ax> Applications => Internet
<vubuntor995> ban dang xai` scim hay ibus vay ?
<t8ax> Ibus
<t8ax> Dùng ibus cho dễ bạn :)
<t8ax> !ibus | vubuntor995
<ubot2> vubuntor995: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<bksupybot> Title: IBus – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<t8ax> ( đang cài Uyn, chat bằng điện thoại ếu thua gì trên máy ;) )
<vubuntor626> lam on chi dum e cach cai tieng viet cho laptop HP,e muon tai ve may vi e ko biet doc tieng anh thank
<vubuntor626> cho e xin dc web de tai nhe
<GeekComp> vubuntor626: cài TV cho ubuntu?
<vubuntor626> cai tieng viet cho may thoi
<GeekComp> ?
<GeekComp> chả hiểu cái chi cả
<vubuntor626> e muon cai tieng viet cho laptop
<vubuntor626> ma e ko biet cai dat ra sao
<GeekComp> tiếng việt cho máy tức là cài cho tv cho ubuntu chứ giề
<vubuntor626> da,vi may e tieng anh ko
<vubuntor626> ok
<GeekComp> bạn vô System -> Administrator -> Language Support
<GeekComp> còn tiếp thế nào tự bik
<vubuntor626> vay ha a
<vubuntor626> la may tinh minh tieng viet nam het ha a
<GeekComp> nhấn Install/ Remove Language
<kingofmakai> sao lúc cài không chọn language là tiếng Việt?
<GeekComp> ừa TV hết nếu như có thèng dịch
<vubuntor626> e mua may ve tieng anh ko
<kingofmakai> ô
<vubuntor626> e muon cho may tieng viet de doc va hieu
<GeekComp> ?
<kingofmakai> mua máy cài sẵn Ubuntu à?
<GeekComp> đk
<kingofmakai> con gì thế?
<GeekComp> laptop seri nhiu
<GeekComp> mua đâu
<kingofmakai> hôm nay mới gặp lần đầu
<kingofmakai> :))
<GeekComp> 8-)
<GeekComp> firt, tô
<vubuntor626> e ko ranh may tinh
<GeekComp> á»±c
<kingofmakai> fist [-(
<vubuntor626> may tnh e hieu hp
<GeekComp> mua đâu dzậy
<kingofmakai> firt là cái quái gì?
<GeekComp> first
<vubuntor626> nguyen thi minh khai
<GeekComp> Sài gòn à
<vubuntor626> e cai wins 7
<vubuntor626> da
<kingofmakai> oh yeah
<GeekComp> Ồ mai gót
<kingofmakai> :-?
<kingofmakai> sao cài win7 lại chui vào đây hỏi tiếng Việt?
<vubuntor626> may e cai win7
<GeekComp> á»±c
<GeekComp> mía
<vubuntor626> e muon cai cho may e phan mem tieng viet
<GeekComp> thía mới mua nó cài giề
<vubuntor626> e ko biet ma
<GeekComp> óe
<kingofmakai> thế giờ máy dùng Win7 hay ubuntu?
<GeekComp> má oy
<vubuntor626> chi e cach cai di
<GeekComp> đó
<vubuntor626> win87
<kingofmakai> dùng win7 hay ubuntu?
<vubuntor626> win7
<kingofmakai> win7 sao lại chui vào đây hỏi?
<kid__> nghĩa là bạn muốn cài tiếng việt cho win 7
<kid__> ?
<kid__> ok
<vubuntor626> da
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> má oy
<vubuntor626> chi e di
<GeekComp> Win7 no support vietnamese
<GeekComp> ok?
<GeekComp> bye
<kid__>  ok /j  # window
<vubuntor626> e ko hieu
<kingofmakai> http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=a1a48de1-e264-48d6-8439-ab7139c9c14d&displaylang=vi
<kid__> j #windows
<kingofmakai> khuyến mãi cho cái link
<kingofmakai> vào đấy
<kingofmakai> tải về
<kingofmakai> cài
<vubuntor626> la e lam sao a
<kingofmakai> thế là được
<vubuntor626> da e cam on anh
<kingofmakai> lần sau vào Windowsvn.net nhé
<kingofmakai> ;)
<GeekComp> kingofmakai: no support winner cơ mà
<kingofmakai> thôi
<kingofmakai> con gà
<GeekComp> chỉ support luser thoai
<kingofmakai> :))
 * Nam_Son win 7 mà xài tiếng việt cũng như cốc nói tiếng anh =))
<Nam_Son> lộn cóc;))
<kingofmakai> cũng tốt phết đấy
<GeekComp> win 7 mình dùng đk đúng 2 ngày
<kingofmakai> :D
<kingofmakai> ngày xưa cài thử cho ông anh (cũng là con gà) rồi
<kingofmakai> cái bản tiếng Việt cho Win7 ấy
<kingofmakai> mà không hiểu sao tự nhiên nó chui vào đây hỏi nhỉ?
<GeekComp> mịa sao hắn vô đây cũng giỏi đấy
<kid__> thống nhất là lần sau hem chơi với win 7
<kingofmakai> lại còn bảo cài tiếng việt cho ubuntu
<kingofmakai> :))
<GeekComp> tri âm !!!
<kid__> chỉ chơi với xp thôi
 * Nam_Son tát kip__
<kid__> lần sau được thể lại hỏi tiếp
<kid__> hem chơi được
<GeekComp> kingofmacai: cẩn thận ko mai RCua đọc log thì vỡ mồm
 * Nam_Son nhiều người xài win vô đây cân support pó tay
 * kid__ đi tell cho sn  Cua biết
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: thời gian đâu mà RCua đọc log:)
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: dzậy mấy bố sao lại cấm chém ở đây nhể
 * kid__ bơi về luser
<GeekComp> có log thì sao, chém tự nhiên chả lẽ có tội
<kingofmakai> vỡ mồm ntn?
<kingofmakai> :-SS
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: biết gì đâu mới mở mắt thức dậy thấy chém bay vô:D
<vubuntor895> may laptop e win7 , e muon cai tieng viet cho may . chi e voi
<vubuntor895> lam on chi e voi may ban
<GeekComp> vubuntor895: kênh này ko support cho nguồn đóng hoặc windows
<vubuntor895> hoi nay co 1 nguoi cho e dia chi web e cai dc
<GeekComp> vì vậy bạn vô các forum về windows, lập thớt mà xin chỉ dẫn
<vubuntor895> ma e bi xoa roi
<GeekComp> kingofmacai: phần của bố đấy
<vubuntor895> hoi nay co nguoi cho e do ma
<vubuntor895> lam on di am
<GeekComp> bạn pm kingofmacai nha
<GeekComp> ko chat về windows trên kênh này
<vubuntor895> may e cai wins7 e muon tai tyieng viet ve cho may lam on chi e di
<vubuntor895> pm ra dsao chi e di
<vubuntor895> e moi mua may e ko biet
<Nam_Son> vubuntor895: nhấp đôi vô tên của kingofmakai!
<vubuntor895> roi sao nua
<Nam_Son> vubuntor895: thì trò chuyện mật chứ làm sao
<Nam_Son> kingofmakai: hàng của pác kìa
<vubuntor895> alo
<kingofmakai> sao?
<vubuntor895> chi e di ma
<vubuntor895> e muon cai tieng viet cho laptop e, mai e cai win7
<kingofmakai> uầy
<vubuntor895> da
<GeekComp> pm đi
<vubuntor895> lam on di a
<GeekComp> ko support kênh này
<vubuntor895> e ko biet lam sao chi e voi
<vubuntor895> e ko biet tieng anh
<vubuntor895> may e tieng a ko a
<kingofmakai> nhiêu tuổi rồi?
<kingofmakai> b o g?
<vubuntor895> da 22
<vubuntor895> g
<kingofmakai> hic
<kingofmakai> sang bên kia
<kingofmakai> thấy chỗ PM không?
<vubuntor895> chi di ma
<kingofmakai> gửi link cho rồi đấy
<GeekComp> con gái à?
<vubuntor895> da
<vubuntor895> chi e di ma a
<GeekComp> ặc
<GeekComp> con gái thiệt hả
<kingofmakai> thấy chỗ PM chưa?
<kingofmakai>  http://www.microsoft.com/downloads/details.aspx?FamilyID=a1a48de1-e264-48d6-8439-ab7139c9c14d&displaylang=vi
 * Nam_Son đạp GeekComp thây gái là tom tốp
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: đàn ông thì phải thế!!!
<kingofmakai> GeekComp: hic
<kingofmakai> đáng tiếc là ở SG
<kingofmakai> buồn mấy giây
<GeekComp> ừa
 * Nam_Son đáng tiếc là lớn tuổi hơn tôi :D
<Nam_Son> vubuntor895: em chào chị^^
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: ko đk tranh giành
<kingofmakai> chạy mất rồi
<kingofmakai> :))
<kingofmakai> không kịp hỏi tên tuổi gì
<GeekComp> tuổi rồi
<kingofmakai> ừ
<kingofmakai> tên
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: ai thèm tranh chớ gái nhà trọ 1 tá:D
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: ặc
<GeekComp> chỗ em trọ éo có gái
 * Nam_Son chạy mất dép rồi:D
<kingofmakai> chạy rồi
<kingofmakai> :))
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: cao tay thiệt:D
<GeekComp> bềnh thường thoai
#ubuntu-vn 2010-12-12
<vubuntor362> chao
<vubuntor362> cho minh hoi tai sao ubuntu 10.10 ko ket noi duoc internet
<vubuntor362> minh dat Ip tinh cho ethernet 1
<vubuntor362> trong khi ubuntu 10.04 thi vao duoc binh thuong
<dungwd> có ai biết web theme nào đẹp không
<dungwd> có nhiều mẫu để mình tham khảo, bắt chước
<nobawk> .g joomla template
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://www.artisteer.com/joomla/
<bksupybot> Title: Artisteer - joomla template generator (at www.artisteer.com)
<dungwd> chu choa, cái hay à nha
<dungwd> bạn có cái nào cho wordpress không?
<nobawk> .g wordpress template
<bkphenny> nobawk: http://wordpress.org/extend/themes/
<bksupybot> Title: WordPress Free WordPress Themes (at wordpress.org)
<dungwd> hi hi
<dungwd> search thì ai mà chẳng biết
<dungwd> nhưng thông thường mỗi người đều có vài trang riêng và hay
<vubuntor143> Lam sao de change kieu go VNI trong IBus vay?
<nobawk> khi gõ tiếng việt
<nobawk> có cái biểu tượng của ibus unikey đó
<nobawk> bấm vào đó để chuyển
<vubuntor143> minh bam ko thay ji ca
<vubuntor143> chi mac dinh la Telex thoi
<nobawk> vubuntor143: chỉ vào cái texlex
<nobawk> sẽ có chọn vni
<vubuntor143> cua minh la khong co bam duoc ji het lun
<vubuntor143> no cu mac dinh la telex thoi
<vubuntor352> !gnome
<ubot2> GNOME là một môi trường đồ họa hoàn toàn miễn phí chạy trên các hệ điều hành tương tự unix như linux. GNOME là một phần của dự án GNU. Đọc thêm: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<bksupybot> Title: GNOME - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<RCua> óe, ra đứt mạng
<nd-elec> bjk
<Nam_Son> }fsck
<vubuntor460> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor460> ^^!
<vubuntor460> best php editor
<vubuntor460> ?
<RCua> gedit
<vubuntor460> đang xài medit
<vubuntor460> :D
<vubuntor460> muons có cái tools
<Nam_Son> vubuntor460: gPHPedit
<Nam_Son> vubuntor460: PlueFish Editor
<vubuntor460> trước dùng Eclipse
<Nam_Son> lộn BlueFish Editor
<n2i> gedit ok rồi!
<n2i> geany cũng được!
<hoangtulai03> alo
<hoangtulai03> co
<hoangtulai03> ai
<hoangtulai03> ko
<hoangtulai03> 8-)
<vubuntor460> BlueFish Editor đã ai dùng chưa
<vubuntor460> :D
<vubuntor460> hoangtulai03: có đây
<vubuntor967> 2 all
<vubuntor967> mìh là Newbie
<vubuntor967> ai chĩ giùm mình cách share máy in giữa 1 máy XP và Ubuntu hem
<n2i> .g samba trong ubuntu
<bkphenny> n2i: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=56&t=7274
<bksupybot> Title: Xin hướng dẫn phân quyền share thư mục trong Ubuntu 9.10 svr - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> vubuntor967: kiếm mấy bài viết về samba trên forum ấy nhé
<vubuntor597> hu wa
<vubuntor597> co ai chi cho em loi nay la loi gi ko nhi
<vubuntor597> install   : /home/hoangduc/.compiz/plugins/libatlantis.soinstall: cannot create regular file `/home/hoangduc/.compiz/plugins/libatlantis.so': Permission denied make: *** [install] Error 1
<C4NoC> đang làm gì vậy?
<C4NoC> cài compiz?
<vubuntor597> them pluin thoi
<vubuntor597> cai roi
<C4NoC> permission gì kìa
<vubuntor597> chiu
<vubuntor597> no bao ko co quyen
<C4NoC> chmod -R 755 /home/hoangduc/.compiz
<vubuntor597> hay la ko dc
<vubuntor597> bo ai ma biet dc
<vubuntor597> he he
<vubuntor597> thanhk ong anh
<C4NoC> sudo chmod -R 755 /home/hoangduc/.compiz
<vubuntor597> biet ia di hoi,,, ha ha
<vubuntor597> T^T
<vubuntor597> nhu cu
<vubuntor597> ko cai thien dc na
<vubuntor597> y
<vubuntor597> ma em cai compiz 0.8.6 roi
<vubuntor597> nen ko chay dc may cai ny phai ko nhe
<vubuntor597> T^T
<vubuntor597> cac anh lai bo roi em roi ah
<vubuntor597> di nao huong dan di hum nao hoan thien em lap cai thear that chuan cai nay na
<vubuntor597> oi may anh yeu quy chay dau het ta
<vubuntor597> cai loi chet tiet nay la gi nhi
<vubuntor597> make: *** No rule to make target `clean'.  Stop.
<n2i> đang biên dịch à?
<vubuntor597> da
<n2i> config chÆ°a?
<vubuntor597> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2073
<bksupybot> Title: cài thêm rất nhiều hiệu ứng cho compiz! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor597> theo topic do
<vubuntor597> luc lam snow dc
<vubuntor597> nhung tiep dc snowglobe lai bi the a
<vubuntor597> config the nao ah
<n2i> vubuntor597: cài phần mềm từ source à?
<vubuntor597> he he
<vubuntor597> anh noi cai tu ong troi em cung chiu
<vubuntor597> em moi dung u dc vai ngay ah
<n2i> :))
<n2i> thế thì làm gì mà có vụ đó?
<vubuntor597> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=2073
<bksupybot> Title: cài thêm rất nhiều hiệu ứng cho compiz! - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> thích tuyết rơi hả?
<n2i> bài này xưa rồi mà!
<n2i> làm theo cẩn thận hỏng đó
<vubuntor597> ko
<vubuntor597> chinh la em lam snowglobe kia
<vubuntor597> nhung em thu cai snow lai dc
<vubuntor597> den luc cai snowglbe thi no ko chay mois dien chu
<vubuntor597> hay la cai lap no tinh choi em nhi
<vubuntor597> @.@
<n2i> :))
<vubuntor597> anh thu cai snowglobe cho em cai di
<vubuntor597> em thay trong doan scrip no cho lai cu chay tot ma
<vubuntor597> buil dc nhung lai ko cai dc
<n2i> snowglobe là zề nhỉ?
<vubuntor597> cai ma co ong tuyet phia trong hop 3d ay
<vubuntor597> giong cai atlantic ah
<vubuntor597> co co boi phia trong
<n2i> kiểu thế này hử? http://ubuntuguide.net/enable-snow-on-ubuntu-desktop-using-compiz-fusion
<bksupybot> Title: Enable Snow on ubuntu desktop using compiz fusion (at ubuntuguide.net)
<vubuntor597> ko
<vubuntor597> canh biet CUBE GREAS ko nhi
<vubuntor597> canh biet CUBE GEARS ko nhi
<vubuntor597> cai ma chya chay trong hom 3d kia
<vubuntor597> ko phai cai phia ben ngoai desktop
<t8ax> mới cài Ubuntu mà đòi nghiên cứu Compiz thì hơi bị ghê đấy :D
<t8ax> kingofmaika <== dùng U khá lâu mà làm hiệu ứng snow còn ếu biết =))
<n2i> vậy thì chịu, cài xong snow & gear thì xem setting của nó thế nào
<n2i> cao thủ compiz t8ax đã tới
<n2i> thỉnh đi!
<vubuntor597> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x0BaN0rnOLw
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - Compiz-Fusion Ubuntu-7.10 Snow Globe With Atlantis2 (at www.youtube.com)
<vubuntor597> he he
<vubuntor597> snow de ma
 * n2i chắc cũng phải xài Compiz ...kẻo lạc hậu! :))
<vubuntor597> cu nham mat lam bua la co ngay ah
<vubuntor597> ^^
<vubuntor597> do cai hieu ung no nhu the kia
<t8ax> coi chừng á
<t8ax> mấy cái gói compiz
<t8ax> nó từ năm 2007 tới giờ
<t8ax> cài vô U 10 chưa chắc làm đc đâu
<vubuntor597> hic
 * n2i thấy nhiều mem thấy em U xinh mà đú thôi!
<vubuntor597> cai do tu thoi thap co lai hi ah anh
<vubuntor597> he he
<vubuntor597> thay gai xinh moi co dc tam hon di hoc
<vubuntor597> tuong tu thay u dep cung co suc manh de xai a
<vubuntor597> :D
<n2i> Cái ếu gì mờ thấy đẹp là bám :))
<vubuntor597> @.@ ma seo cai youtube cua em no toan dung ah ko chay dc phim na
<vubuntor597> mo mo ao ao no moi hay
<vubuntor597> chu cu den ngom nhu ban server thi...
<vubuntor597> nan som lam a
<vubuntor597> xem ra u sap co co so de canh tranh vs may ong lon roi
<vubuntor597> he he tim may ten PR cho pro vao thi...
<vubuntor597> oa oa cai room con lai cua ubuntu viet la gi may anh oi
<n2i> cho xin ít tiếng Việt đê!
<vubuntor597> den h van chua cai dc tieng viet
<vubuntor597> @.@
<vubuntor597> nhung compiz dc den 80% roi a
<vubuntor597> :d
<vubuntor597> cac anh dung phan mem nao de danh tieng viet vay
<vubuntor597> giao dien cho de dung voi a
<n2i> ibus-unikey nhé, trong synaptic ấy, rất nhanh
<n2i> trong forum có hướng dẫn đó
<vubuntor597> y ma sao gio cac ung dung no cu chay ta ta
<vubuntor597> ruc ra ruc rinh mai
<vubuntor288> cộng hòa
<vubuntor288> ờ ờ
<vubuntor288> dc rồi nà
<vubuntor288> hix cứ lọ mọ mãi
<vubuntor288> oái cai kênh chém gió là kênh nào ý nhỉ
<vubuntor288> hình như dân cư chỉ nhìn mỗi bên kia sang đó hỏi vậy
<t8ax> hỏi mấy cái này ít ai trả lời lắm
<t8ax> cơ bản vì có sẵn tài liệu trên mạng rồi
<t8ax> tự mò đê
<vubuntor288> @.@
<vubuntor288> tên server chém gió của Ubuntu-vn cũng có trong tài liệu ạ
<vubuntor288> để em search thử xem
<vubuntor288> tận đâu đâu àh
<vubuntor288> lại lừa newbie rồi nà
<vubuntor288> T^T
<t8ax> #vnluser
<n2i> t8ax: !!
<n2i> vubuntor288: http://www.google.com/cse?cx=012942741560552059817%3Ap1mb9c3serm&ie=UTF-8&q=%23vnluser&sa=T%C3%ACm+ki%E1%BA%BFm
<bksupybot> Title: #vnluser - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com)
<t8ax> móa cái thằng FF
<t8ax> ếu fải lỗi flash
<t8ax> mở youtube xem clip nó còn ko ngốn CPU bằng lúc mở 1 trang đọc chữ.. là sao ta :(
<vubuntor288> lạy hồn nhà anh
<vubuntor288> em tìm tên nó
<vubuntor288> anh dùng tên nó để tra google thì nó ra là phải rồi
<vubuntor288> @.@
<n2i> :))
<n2i> cho chừa
<vubuntor288> búa á
<vubuntor288> hồi nữa quên giờ
<t8ax> để im thằng FF thì ếu tốn CPU, cứ rờ vô nó là nhảy tưng bừng :-ss
<n2i> chắc nó kiêu quá! haha
<t8ax> Chrome cũng cùng 1 tình trạng.. là sao.. là sao :(
<RCua> tất nhiên là rendering 1 trang web phải tốn CPL
<RCua> CPU
<t8ax> nhưng mà lúc đầu nó ko bị vậy, mới cài lại Ubuntu nó mới bị thôi
<n2i> cài lại lần nữa :))
<t8ax> ai đời load 1 fát CPU nhảy 70 80% nó bị đơ đơ giật giật :(
<RCua> scroll hay sờ mó gì nó cũng tốn CPU hêt
<RCua> còn muốn ít đơ -> tắt smooth scrolling đi
<t8ax> lúc trc ko bị :|
<t8ax> lúc trc nó load cao lắm 10 -> 20 thôi
<RCua> FF dùng lâu thì profile của nó bị bẩn
<t8ax> giờ load 70 80
<t8ax> mới cài lại mà :F
<RCua> kệ nó, có ảnh hưởng gì đâu
<t8ax> sang bên Uyn cũng mới cài lại ko bị..
<t8ax> giờ chỉ dám mở 1 2 tab
<t8ax> mở 3 4 tab là coi như xong film
<RCua> cứ mở xả láng
<RCua> nếu nó không giật đứng như điên thì cứ dùng
<n2i> RCua: profile FF?
<RCua> so đo CPU usage làm gì
<t8ax> của mọi ng` vẫn ko sao, của mình khác lạ :(
<RCua> .g firefox dirty profile
<bkphenny> RCua: https://wiki.mozilla.org/Firefox/Projects/2010Q3_Dirty_Startup_Reduction
<bksupybot> Title: Firefox/Projects/2010Q3 Dirty Startup Reduction - MozillaWiki (at wiki.mozilla.org)
<t8ax> thôi kệ dùng tạm vậy, híc.. giờ mở 1 trang facebook nó cũng đơ đơ
<deesmenf> alo
<n2i> amen!
<vubuntor358> em vừa cài xong kubuntu 10.4 tren windows, em da vao kubuntu duoc roi nhung ko biet cai cai driver cho he dieu hanh nay
<Nam_Son> !bg |vubuntor358
<ubot2> vubuntor358: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Nam_Son> vubuntor358: linux ko cần cài driver
<n2i> nhầm
<n2i> linux không xài driver của window
 * Nam_Son núp để thím n2i làm viêc
<vubuntor394> mình vừa install 1 theme nhưng nó lại báo required GTK + theme engine 'xfce' í not installed
<vubuntor394> giờ phải làm sao có 2 cái đó đây ?
<vubuntor394> với lại nó chưa thay đổi gì hết mặc dù mình chọn keep...
<vubuntor394> help me...
<n2i> vào synaptic kiếm cái gtk engine dính dáng đến xfce cài vào
<n2i> nó vừa bảo thiếu mờ, thay nỗi gì!
<vubuntor394> thks bạn
<n2i> vào synaptic kiếm thử
<n2i> nhìn tên là một, thứ 2 là xem mớ thông tin thêm của nó đó nếu trong tên không thấy. nếu không có nữa thì lên gúc gồ kiếm rồi lôi về
<vubuntor394> tick hết trơn cái nào có chữ engine xfce
<vubuntor394> :))
<n2i> :))
<n2i> cũng không sao, chỉ là phải tải thêm thôi
<vubuntor394> mà sao cái easystroke chỉ hoạt động trên nền firefox k vậy
<vubuntor394> máy mình có bị gì k ?
<vubuntor394> :(
<vubuntor394> ở ngoài win k chịu hoạt động
<n2i> không biết cái đó là gì
<GeekComp> SQLite bên linux có manager không nhỉ
<vubuntor394> :( thôi để hỏi ng khác, thks bạn hen, đó là 1 soft khá hay tăng ứng dụng cho chuột :))
<GeekComp> n2i: bik hok
<n2i> nghe tên quen nhẩy
<GeekComp> mịa
<n2i> GeekComp: vào synaptic mà kiếm
<n2i> không thì lên google
<GeekComp> làm ếu gì có
<GeekComp> google chá»­a ra
<n2i> mysql thì có
<GeekComp> mysql nói làm giề
<GeekComp> sqlite cơ
<n2i> thế mới nói
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: sử dụng oracle đi
<GeekComp> đang làm cái localhost
<GeekComp> localhost theo yêu cầu trên linux
<Nam_Son> :Plocalhost thì thì mysql
<GeekComp> nó yêu cầu sqlite
<Nam_Son> apache2
<Nam_Son> phpmyadmin
<GeekComp> thèng đặt ra yêu cầu nó không dùng mýql
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: mysql có phpmyadmin tương tự như sqlite
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: bik lâu roài
<GeekComp> quan trọng là thèng kia
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: thằng nào thế
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: thế thì dùng oracle XE
<GeekComp> thoai mặc cha nó
<Nam_Son> mịa nó localhost mà ko cho xài mysql điên à
<GeekComp> làm cho nó cái mysql vậy
<GeekComp> nó không dùng
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: hỏi thằng đó nó có bị điên ko
<GeekComp> chứ không phải ko chạy
<GeekComp> nó đặt yêu cầu cao vãi
<n2i> localhost không cho xài mysql?
<GeekComp> nào ProFTP
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: làm cái gì mà xài ko cho xài MySQL
<n2i> thằng này có thu phí không?
<GeekComp> SQLite
<GeekComp> có
<n2i> fsck
<Nam_Son> .g cài SQLite trên linux
<bkphenny> Nam_Son: http://www.thongtincongnghe.com/article/10377
<bksupybot> Title: Khắc phục lỗi Firefox 3 chạy chậm trên Linux/Mac OS X - Thông tin công nghệ (at www.thongtincongnghe.com)
<GeekComp> nó định làm host mà
<Nam_Son> :(
<n2i> sặc
<n2i> bot ơi là bot
<GeekComp> kaka
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: host đăng ký mịa rồi tự làm chi cho mệt
<GeekComp> đã bảo không phải /me
<GeekComp> nó thích tự làm
<GeekComp> thế mới là dân chơi
<Nam_Son> :-*thế kệ nó đi
<n2i> vãi lọ
<GeekComp> tự làm còn bắt mình tải hộ component
<Nam_Son> :D ai biểu tải
<n2i> ý nó là sao?
 * Nam_Son ghét mấy thằng khoái chơi hàng độc
 * Nam_Son mà mình cũng nằm trong số đó:D
<GeekComp> ý nó giờ là nó cho thuê host
<GeekComp> mysql nó có rồi, bik làm rồi
<n2i> ờ...thế mà đi nhờ?
<GeekComp> giờ có sqlite
 * Nam_Son thôi bơi qua vnluser
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: host của nó ai dám thuê bộ làm host dễ lắm hả tưởng bở
<GeekComp> làm cho nó kiếm tý tiền "tiêu Tết"
<Nam_Son> :Plàm lớ mớ lỗi bảo mật bị hacker nó hack đền tiền bỏ mịa
<GeekComp> mặc cha nó
<GeekComp> mình chỉ bik mình thoai
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: hỏi nó biết lỗi bảo mật này ko
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: SQL_Injection
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: nó mà ko biết thì kêu nó đi ngủ đi
<GeekComp> đã bảo mặc cha nó
<GeekComp> mình cứ làm kiếm ít xiền
 * Nam_Son đạp GeekComp bạn bè mà vô trách nhiệm thế
<n2i> kệ, ai thì trách nhiệm đó
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: mặc cha nó chứ
<GeekComp> mình hết nc hết cái rồi
<n2i> lỡ có vụ gì thì nó lo mờ
<GeekComp> nó làm đk hay ko là chuyện của nó
<Nam_Son> :-Dthôi tùy bác
<GeekComp> vậy là tính đến giờ chưa có host linux nào chạy SQLite đúng hem nhể?
 * kingofmakai không biết
<GeekComp> n2i: có thể xác nhận cái trên hem?
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: có bik gì vụ này hem
 * n2i hông biết
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: hẻm biết chỉ biết vụ SQL*Plus
<n2i> host nhỏ thì có thể
<GeekComp> mịa thảo nào cu cậu đòi SQlite
<GeekComp> đòi chơi độc đây mừ
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: vô trường mà thỉnh giáo mấy ông tiến sĩ, thạc sĩ ấy
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: mấy ổng chắc gì đã bik
<GeekComp> mà thoai
<GeekComp> mặc kệ
<GeekComp> việc ta ta làm
<GeekComp> việc hắn có độc hay ko mặc hăn
<Nam_Son> :-Dthì cứ hỏi lở biết thì sao dù gì người ta cũng là tiến sĩ
 * vubuntor394 ?
<vubuntor394> !
<GeekComp> đang nghe I have a dream
<GeekComp> nghe lại bài này thấy hay phết
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: đang ngâm cứu Qt
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: kiếm truyện Mắt Biếc đọc đi hay lắm!
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: thía à
<GeekComp> tên tác giả>
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: Nguyễn Nhật Ánh. Đó là truyện dài!
<GeekComp> ố kề
<Nam_Son> :)đọc đi rồi kể lại cho ghệ nghe để lấy điểm:D
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: có cái flash noel nào đệp đệp hem?
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: ko quan trọng giáng sinh lắm
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: ặc
<GeekComp> xem ra có mỗi mềnh theo đạo
<Nam_Son> :PTớ ko phải đạo kitô
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: theo đạo giề?
<n2i> đao du...:-d
 * Nam_Son đạp n2i du nè
 * kingofmakai 6 part nữa
<Nam_Son> GeekComp: Đạo gì quan trong lắm à??
<GeekComp> Nam_Son: biết thôi
<GeekComp> không nói thì cũng chẳng cần quan tâm
<kingofmakai> chắc là đạo tặc
<kingofmakai> :-j
<Nam_Son> :)Đạo Không
<GeekComp> Vô thần?
<Nam_Son> :-D
<Nam_Son> Nhưng CMND thì để đạo Phật^^
<GeekComp> Nói như bác êys
<GeekComp> em CMND để tôn giáo Không
<Nam_Son> :P
<Nam_Son> }QT
<bksupybot> Nam_Son: "QT" : http://www.mediafire.com/?1se37uh2b8wylwl http://www.mediafire.com/?k5ssv5zl62xqghg http://www.mediafire.com/?jukwn9ceetho9yh http://www.mediafire.com/?or6nll2sdv49u74
<n2i|zZz> Nam_Son: hơ hơ, trúng ổ rồi nhỉ!
<_Tux_> Nam_Son, lấy về nhều
<_Tux_> đọc được nhiêu
<_Tux_> :P
<Nam_Son> n2i|zZz: ổ gì
<n2i|zZz> mớ trên còn zề :))
<n2i> chán cái empathy này vãi
<Nam_Son> n2i: cái đó của tôi mà
<Nam_Son> n2i: cái }QT tôi tạo mà
<n2i> ờ...
<n2i> đọc hết cũng ốm mất :)
<Nam_Son> lấy link cho người bạn
<Nam_Son> n2i: đọc lướt thôi cũng đúi
<vubuntor825> các anh cho em hoi tý ạ
<RCua> ?
<vubuntor825> ý thôi khỏi ạ
<vubuntor317> :d
<vubuntor317> ông vubuntor825 tự sướng
<vubuntor317> ;P
<vubuntor317> name fdfd
<vubuntor825> her
<vubuntor825> down foxreader down nhầm file bz2
<vubuntor825> hu hu
<vubuntor825> em down file DEB về
<vubuntor825> bấm cài
<vubuntor825> nhung no chạy 1 phát vẫn hiện chữ Install
<n2i> rồi sao nữa?
<vubuntor825> her
<vubuntor825> thế ko phải là vấn đề á
<vubuntor825> 0.o
<jetli> vubuntor825: install cái giề?
<vubuntor825> foxreader
<jetli> là gì
<jetli> ?
<jetli> chức năng là gì
<jetli> em chưa dùng nó
<jetli> mà .deb thì cứ tìm đúng architect click đúp chuột là install thôi
<vubuntor825> @.@
<vubuntor825> bấm xong lai vẫn isntall a
<Nam_Son> vubuntor825: là chương trình đọc file pdf ấy à
<vubuntor825> ừm
<vubuntor825> ko chỉ đọc
<n2i> nhìn lại đê, xong install thì có reinstall thôi
<vubuntor825> mục đích là viết lên
<vubuntor825> he he
<Nam_Son> vubuntor825: pdf có trình mặc định rồi mà
<vubuntor825> có chữ isntall típ mới là vấn đề
<n2i> ủa, thằng đó có đồ cho linux à?
<vubuntor825> cần viết lên cơ
<vubuntor825> @.@
<jetli> viết thì lên web nó hỗ trợ
<vubuntor825> giờ đi dâu cũng bắt đầu có đò cho linux rồi
<jetli> phần mềm chi cho mệt
<jetli> mà foxit reader"
<jetli> thì nói là foxit reader
<vubuntor825> lại lừa đảo rồi
<jetli> foxreader ai hiểu?
<vubuntor825> làm gì cái web nó viết lên dc
<Nam_Son> Foxit Reader 1.1 Build 20090810 for Desktop Linux(bz2)
<jetli> tạo pdf đúng không?
<vubuntor825> bấm mỏe download ấy
<vubuntor825> more download có file deb
<jetli> nếu vậy chắc là sai architect thôi
<jetli> i386 thì lấy cho i386
<jetli> amd64 thì lấy amd64
<jetli> install ok ngay
<Nam_Son> Cái này chỉ đọc
<Nam_Son> chứ có ghi đâu
<vubuntor825> @@
<vubuntor825> tren win có mà
<n2i> trên win có thằng pdfviewer hoành hơn nhiều
<vubuntor825> ko lẽ lại xài Wine cho cái vớ vẩn này @.@
<vubuntor825> AI BIẾT SOFT NÀO VIẾT DC TRÊN FILE PDF CHI EM VỚI NÀO
<vubuntor825> hu hu
<vubuntor825> T^T
<n2i> có pdfmod mờ, kiếm thử
<jetli> đơn giản
<jetli> ofice soạn thảo
<vubuntor825> ??
<vubuntor825> đừng nói in ra nhá
<n2i> trong software center có mấy cái
<jetli> xong có cái save as pdf
<jetli> cho Æ°in
<jetli> :D
<vubuntor825> èo
<vubuntor825> dung office ko mở dc lun
<jetli> à mở pdf ra sửa bản quyền thành của mình
<jetli> hiểu rồi
<n2i> bao giờ trên U có soft như thằng lày PDF-XChange Viewer
<Nam_Son> n2i: ngồi viết đi
<jetli> exchange thì cũng phải mua mới write được chứ bác
<n2i> có bản miễn phí
<vubuntor825> @.@
<vubuntor825> trơi oi
<n2i> từng ấy thôi xài cũng ốm òi
<vubuntor825> người ta chỉ viết comment lên nó thôi
<vubuntor825> chứ có ai thay dổi file đó đâu
<n2i> vẽ vời nữa mà
<vubuntor825> các bác cứ dùng dao mổ bò giết vịt
<vubuntor825> thôi đàng xài wine cho foxit cua win thôi
<jetli> convert pdf ra html
<vubuntor825> @.@
<jetli> sửa sau đó dùng ofice lưu lại
<jetli> pdf
<vubuntor825> làm bài xong phải để nguyên dạng PDF cho thầy
<jetli> thì ofice có cái addin save ra pdf
<n2i> export mờ :))
<vubuntor825> @@  dùng ofice có mở nổi PDF đâu
<jetli> convert ra html
<Nam_Son> !spam |n2i
<ubot2> n2i: Đề nghị (các) bạn không spam kênh này, nếu ko (các) bạn sẽ bị đẩy ra ngay lập tức!
<jetli> dùng prc creator
<Nam_Son> :D
<n2i> Nam_Son: What?
 * n2i đại ghét prc
<Nam_Son> }prc
<jetli> không chỉ là cho nó dịch ra htlm
<vubuntor825> có phần mềm mad
<vubuntor825> ko càn
<jetli> cái đấy chạy ngon lắm
<vubuntor825> có Calibe
<vubuntor825> dịch ra txt cực chuẩn
<jetli> thì tới đi
<jetli> vô hỏi mất thời gian
<vubuntor825> tròng  software center có nà
<n2i> thích chém gió ném gạch mờ :-D
<vubuntor825> mà nạp file PRC thầy laaij ko biết mở
<vubuntor825> bó tay
<jetli> ai bắt prc
<jetli> ?
<geminious> :X
<vubuntor825> có ảnh có dich ra HTLM dc ko ta
<jetli> vô tư
<vubuntor825> thôi
<vubuntor825> lèo nhèo
<vubuntor825> WINE tiếp
<vubuntor825> uống cho lắm vào rồi mà chết luôn cung dc
<n2i> vubuntor825: wine thì xài cái thằng này cho đỡ phí http://www.snapfiles.com/get/pdfxchangeviewer.html
<bksupybot> Title: PDF-XChange Viewer Freeware - free software download and software review - viewer for PDF files from SnapFiles (at www.snapfiles.com)
<n2i> Có chữ Freeware đỏ đỏ ấy ;)
<jetli> thích nó vì có cho x64
<n2i> jetli?
<vubuntor825> we
<jetli> pdf exachange
<vubuntor825> chạy trên win ah
<vubuntor825> seo lại là file zip
<jetli> trong chứ setup
<jetli> chứa
<Nam_Son> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-05
<vimojnguoi> buổi sáng tốt lành :D
<vubuntor538> cac ban thay loi excel in ra bi thieu duong vien khung o duoi cung
<vubuntor538> cac ban tong dien dan ho tro minh voi !
<Stanley00> và câu hỏi là...?
<vubuntor538> in thieu duong vuong khung o duoi cung trong excel
<Stanley00> bạn chỉ bị mỗi file excel đó hay tất cả các file đều bị?
<n0bawk> vào phần print preview mà xem trước khi in nó như thế nào
<n0bawk> cũng phải chỉnh chỉnh lại tí thì nó mới đẹp được
<vubuntor538> chinh prewiew thay binh thuong dep nhung khi in thi thieu
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> thế thì hơi lạ
<vubuntor538> voi lai font bi be nua
<vubuntor538> file excel mo len chay rat lau
<n0bawk> hmmm
<vubuntor538> luc mo duoc luc thi mo len ma ko thay du lieu
<n0bawk> font bị bể chắc do dùng font tcvn
<n0bawk> còn cái vụ kia thì ko rõ
<n0bawk> chắc hàng của windows phức tạp quá ko chơi được :P
<vubuntor538> tren may thi thay binh thuong
<vubuntor538> in moi bi thoi
<n0bawk> hmmm
<vubuntor538> minh cai font du het rui ko hieu sao ?
<n0bawk> vubuntor538: thế chắc do máy in rồi :D
<n0bawk> convert ra pdf rồi chụp lại coi có bị ko
<vubuntor538> co cach nao khac phuc lun duoc ko ban?
<Stanley00> vubuntor538: như bạn thấy đấy, nãy giờ mọi người đang cố tìm hiểu xem tại sao nó bị như vậy... nhưng hầu như bạn chẳng cung cấp thêm thông tin gì cả => không biết nó bị gì thì làm sao mà có cách khắc phục hả bạn?
<vubuntor538> thu 1: minh su dung mirosoft office 2007 mo len rat cham
<vubuntor538> thu 2: bi loi font ,
<vubuntor538> thu 3 : in ra thieu duong vien khung o cuoi dong trong excel
<vubuntor538> va font no bi be
<Stanley00> thứ nhất : bạn chỉ bị mỗi file excel đó hay tất cả các file đều bị?
<Stanley00> thứ hai : convert ra pdf rồi chụp lại coi có bị ko...
<n2i> Dùng ms office trên U?
<vubuntor538> convert pdf thi ko sao
<vubuntor538> mirosoft office 2007
<n2i> Lỗi font? <-- chỉ rõ hơn tình trạng bị lỗi
<vubuntor538> thieu font .vn times
<Stanley00> vubuntor538: vậy cứ convert ra pdf rồi đi in đi...
<vubuntor538> cac nhan vien lam van phong dung file excel ko ah
<vubuntor538> nhu vay bat tien lam
<vubuntor538> file excel nhieu sheep lam
 * n2i vẫn xài mớ font .vn sao?
<vubuntor538> mo file excel len font chu bi be doc ko duoc thieu font  .vn times
<n2i> vậy cài mớ font đó vào xem sao
<vubuntor538> quan trong la co cach nao khac phuc duoc loi in ra thieu duong vien khung
<n0bawk> nếu print preview mà ra đúng thì ko có lý do gì mà lúc in ra lại thiếu
<Stanley00> vubuntor538: thế máy bạn có window không? nếu dùng ubuntu rồi thì cố gắng chuyển hết sang LO đi bạn à.
<n0bawk> có thể bạn format cái bảng biểu đó chưa đúng
<n0bawk> thêm nữa mình lâu rồi ko xài office -> chả biết :3
<vubuntor538> minh cung thu cai open office in thu cung bi nhu nhau ban ah
<vubuntor538> preview thi rat dep in lai thieu moi la do chu boi the minh moi dien dan hoi ne
<n0bawk> thế thì chắc bạn xem lại mấy cái page setup, với font fiếc
<n0bawk> chứ mình chưa bị tình trạng thế này bao h
<vubuntor538> the thi ban dang su dung loai office nao vay?
<vubuntor538> cach cai thu tu software trong ubuntu
 * n2i trên launhpad có cái Ooo exstensions convert xls sang tex, xài đỡ xem sao! :3
<vubuntor785> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=27&t=15809&start=90
<vubuntor785> em cần mua cái áo của Ubuntu
<vubuntor785> bác nào có biết về việc này support em với ạ
<vubuntor785> cả kể áo phông hoặc áo khoác đều được ạ
<vubuntor785> ai biết địa chỉ hoặc thông tin gì giúp em với ạ
<vubuntor785> em ở Cầu Giấy Hà Nội
<vubuntor826> may anh cho em hoi
<vubuntor826> ben Ubuntu co phan mem nao lam giam dung luong anh khong ah
<Stanley00> vubuntor826: bạn biết về độ ơhaan giải và độ sâu màu cảu ảnh chứ?
<vubuntor826> la sao em khong hieu
<vubuntor826> em jio can phan mem anh oi
<Stanley00> lấy một cái trình sửa ảnh nào đó, thu nhỏ hình lại là OK.
<vubuntor826> khong dc
<vubuntor826> PIXresizer
<vubuntor826> ben win co nay hay lam
<vubuntor826> nhung jo qua Ubuntu khong co em khong lam ddc
<Stanley00> nếu bạn còn win thì qua đó mà dùng đi, chứ giờ đưa bạn mấy cái tool chắc cũng chẳng đúng ý bạn đâu
<Stanley00> Phatch PHoto bATCH Processor.
<Stanley00> và imagemagik :))
<vubuntor536> Các sư huynh cho đệ hỏi câu này. Khi em dùng Ubuntu, mỗi lần em cho chạy khay đĩa ra thì khi cho chạy vào thì nó cứ đẩy ra hoài ạ?
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<n2i> Đánh tiếng Việt dùng font Ubuntu Light
<n2i> :P trông lởm ghê :3
<vubuntor035> cho em hoi lam sao chinh cai weather trong conky em xai ubuntu 11.10
<Stanley00> vubuntor035: ý bạn là chỉnh những gì? template?
<vubuntor035> dạ cái weather của em nó ko chỉ hiện chữ weather ko à
<vubuntor035> híc
<Stanley00> vubuntor035: bạn dùng đúng template không đấy?
<vubuntor035> em vào đăng kí trong weather.com nhưng mail gởi lại em chỉ thấy key chứ ko thấy ID
<vubuntor035> dạ anh chỉ cho em luôn đc ko
<vubuntor035> em mới tập xài linux thôi
<Stanley00> lâu rồi không dùng conky nên giờ cũng chả nhớ nữa, thử với cái template mặc định của nó xem, với lại, không có ID và key thì cũng chả lấy được thông tin gì đâu
<Stanley00> vubuntor035: nếu bạn chỉ cần thông tin vè thời tiết, có thể cài cái weather indicator vào, dơn giản hơn nhiều
<vubuntor035> nhưng nếu muốn làm bằng conky thì anh chỉ em đc ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor035: xin lỗi, mình chỉ giúp được tới đây thôi, mọi chi tiết xem thêm doc và google
<vubuntor588> em muoon go bo ubuntu ra khoi may tinh
<vubuntor588> em dang xai hai win la xp với ubuntu
<vubuntor588> win xp em sắp hỏng rồi , em muốn bung ghost nhưng không boot vào đĩa hiren boot được
<vubuntor588> vấn đề có fai do ubuntu không anh
<CoconutCrab> khoong
<vubuntor588> ở ngoài màn hình dos hiện lỗi là 1718 64 cannot mount selected partition
<vubuntor588> anh ơi máy em bị hư phần mềm win xp
<CoconutCrab> thế thì cũng đúng, mua đĩa hiren mới đi
<vubuntor588> em fai cài lại hoặc bung ghost mà vào khoong được boot thì làm sao được hả anh
<vubuntor588> hình như ubuntu chiếm quyền cả rồi
<vubuntor588> nó chỉ load Grup thôi anh à
<vubuntor588> có fai bị bên MBR nữa không anh
<vubuntor588> em thấy khó sữa chữa quá anh à
<vubuntor588> mấy anh giúp em với
<vubuntor588> em thử hai đĩa hiren boot rồi
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor588> thêm đĩa win xp mới , win 7 mới cũng không boot được
<CoconutCrab> mình ngày trước dùng hiren với đĩa có ubuntu chả sao
<vubuntor588> vâng
<vubuntor588> anh ơi cho em hỏi này nữa nhé
<vubuntor588> máy em bên xp bị lỗi không có âm thanh nữa
<vubuntor588> em giờ cũng bó tay
<CoconutCrab> cái đó thuộc lỗi ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> mình không biết
<vubuntor588> em kiểm tra driver rồi không sao cả
<vubuntor588> hình như em bị có xóa file gì nên mới bị mất âm thanh fai không anh
<CoconutCrab> nếu ubuntu vẫn có tiếng
<CoconutCrab> thì đi sửa lại xp
<vubuntor588> làm sao sữa được xp hả anh
<vubuntor588> em không ghost được
<CoconutCrab> đây chỉ hỗ trợ ubuntu :)
<vubuntor588> không cài win dươc
<vubuntor588> vâng em biết
<vubuntor588> buồn quá
<vubuntor588> anh có cách nào gỡ ubuntu hoàn toàn được không anh
<CoconutCrab> có
<CoconutCrab> format chết nó đi
<vubuntor588> dạ
<CoconutCrab> cài lại win
<vubuntor588> format ntn chứ
<CoconutCrab> bỏ đĩa win vào cài là được ấy mà
<vubuntor588> em đã từng format sau đó máy bị hư không boot được nữa
<vubuntor588> nhưng faan vùng linux không thấy mà anh
<vubuntor588> ý em muốn anh giúp em xóa sạch ubuntu ra khỏi ổ đĩa luôn
<vubuntor588> em nghĩ khi đó máy em mới boot được đĩa win xp hay boot được anh à
<favadi> không phải
<C4NoC> vứt ổ đĩa đi
<vubuntor427> chào mọi người
<vubuntor427> mình thắc mắc 1 tí
<vubuntor427> pls help :(
<vubuntor427> có ai ko khổng khồng không không khôngkhôngkhôngkhông
<C4NoC> ko
<favadi> vubuntor427: ko
<vubuntor526> có ai không cho mình hỏi chút : khi mình gõ bất cứ lệnh gì trong ubuntu thi nó đòi phải ghi passworld nhưng cứ đến chỗ ghi pass là thì bàn phìm lại không ấn được
<vubuntor526> p/s: ấn được nút enter :(( rồi  màn hình hiện ra chữ  sorry try again :((
<favadi> vubuntor526: cứ gõ bình thường
<favadi> nó không hiện ra gì đâu
<favadi> gõ xong nhấn Enter
<vubuntor120> phần mềm nào xem tivi trên ubuntu là hay nhất nhỉ ?
<C4NoC> hem bít
<C4NoC> mythtv?
<C4NoC> hay cái gì đó
<C4NoC> vào softwarecenter mà search
<vubuntor120> gõ với từ khóa "tv" hả
<vubuntor120> đang cài miro internet tv
<vubuntor526> mình không gõ được gì cả mà ai giúp  với
<vubuntor526> [17:45] <vubuntor526> có ai không cho mình hỏi chút : khi mình gõ bất cứ lệnh gì trong ubuntu thi nó đòi phải ghi passworld nhưng cứ đến chỗ ghi pass là thì bàn phìm lại không ấn được [17:46] <vubuntor526> p/s: ấn được nút enter :(( rồi  màn hình hiện ra chữ  sorry try again :((
<Stanley00> !sudo
<ubot2> sudo cho phép người sử dụng thực thi lệnh như siêu người dùng (root) hoặc người dùng khác, được xác định trong tập tin sudoers. Chi tiết: man sudo (trong terminal).
<Stanley00> !pass
<ubot2> Factoid 'pass' not found
<Stanley00> !password
<ubot2> Factoid 'password' not found
<Stanley00> ọc
<Stanley00> vubuntor526: chuyện đó là bình thường, có gắng gõ pass thật chậm và chính xác xem, mặc dù nó không hiện nhưng vẫn nhận bình thường bạn à
<vubuntor526> không mình ngỗi gõ từng chữ 1 đó chứ nhung không được nó chỉ nhận có phím enter thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor526: xem lại ibus-unikey có đang bật không?
<vubuntor526> không mình còn  chưa  cài được phần mềm nào cả đang chat với mọi người trên window mà
<n2i> Chắc bạn ấy  không chịu hiểu rồi, đã bảo là pass không hiện rồi mà,
<nobawk> !nopass
<ubot2> Factoid 'nopass' not found
<nobawk> !search pass
<ubot2> Found: termpass
<nobawk> !termpass
<ubot2> Khi gõ mật khẩu trong terminal, sẽ không có kí tự nào hiện ra khi bạn gõ vào vì mục đích bảo mật. Xin cứ điền mật khẩu vào và bấm enter, đây không phải là lỗi.
<vubuntor780> lenh "ln -s /mci/inf/parrot/an11.c ./AN11/exemple.c" dung de lam gi?
<n2i> vubuntor780: man ln ;)
<Stanley00> n2i: =))
 * n2i có vẻ như không tìm hiểu chút nào ấy nhỉ :|
<vubuntor780> thay sau khi go lenh xong chi hien tap tin co o khoa
<vubuntor780> click vao thi bao day vao thung rac
<Stanley00> vubuntor780: thế bạn biết lệnh ln để làm gì không?
<vubuntor780> lenh ln de tao ra 1 lien ket mang ten lienket den tap tin file
<vubuntor780> ./AN11/exemple.c
<Stanley00> vubuntor780: vậy cái lệnh bạn gõ nó sẽ làm gì?
<nobawk> tạo soft link chứ làm gì :))
<vubuntor780> tao lien ket tu /mci/inf/parrot/an11.c den ./AnN11/exemple.c
<Stanley00> vubuntor780: ngược lại chứ
<n2i> vấn đề là bạn ấy đang hỏi nó làm gì :3
<vubuntor780> ah, nguoc lai, nhung sao may lai bao file /mci/inf/parrot/an11.c khon ton tai
<Stanley00> vubuntor780: vì nó không tồn tại, thế thôi ;)
<vubuntor780> dung lenh do de lam gi nhi
<Stanley00> vubuntor780: bạn đã trả lời đấy thôi... :-ss
<vubuntor780> minh hieu y nghia lenh nhung khong hieu lien ket de lam gi?
<Stanley00> cái đó thì phải xem TOÀN BỘ ngữ cảnh đã, bạn thấy lệnh đó ở đâu? chứ chỉ với MỘT lệnh như vậy thì cũng chỉ biết là như vậy... :))
<Tux|Windoof> sudo rm -rf /*
<Tux|Windoof> thế cho nhanh :D
<vubuntor780> Cam on cac ban nhieu nhe
<nobawk> ôi vãi anh Tux|Windoof
<vubuntor507> cho minh` hoi
<vubuntor507> cai ide eclipse
<CoconutCrab> haiz
<CoconutCrab> sao vô đây toàn người hỏi những cái mình không biết
<vubuntor507> sao khai bao vector bi loi could not be solved...
 * CoconutCrab lăn đi
<vubuntor507> mac du` khai bao day du include
<vubuntor507> using namespace std....
<vubuntor507> hix
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> could not be solved là sao
<vubuntor507> có lên gg search
<vubuntor507> ah`
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor507: cài đầy đủ build-esstinal hem
<vubuntor507> thì nó cứ hien vector could not be solved
<Tux|Ubuntu> biên dịch code C/C++ trên console ok chưa ?>
<vubuntor507> uhm uhm
<vubuntor507> check mấy cái đó thế nào?
<vubuntor507> bình thường code cái ji` cũng đc
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor507: dùng gedit tạo một file C/C++
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi dùng Terminal gõ lệnh biên dịch
<vubuntor507> nhưng dùng vector là bị vậy
<vubuntor507> uhm
<Tux|Ubuntu> g++ hoặc gcc
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor507: vector là thư viện chuẩn kiểu gì cũng có
<vubuntor507> bởi
<vubuntor507> vậy mà khai báo bị vậy mới ghê
<vubuntor507> khó chiệu gần chết
<nobawk> hô hô
<nobawk> chắc eclipse bị mán
 * nobawk mỗi tội là lâu lắm ko sờ eclipse
<CoconutCrab> gõ gedit rồi g++ -o hello hello.cpp cho lành
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-06
<vubuntor069> co ai ko giup minh cau lenh shell dc ko
<vubuntor069> minh co doan lenh de in dia chi MAC trong file maclist nhu sau
<vubuntor069> if [ -f '/etc/maclist' ] 	then 		for m in '/etc/maclist' 		do		 		echo $m 		done 	else  		echo "Not found any MAC !" fi
<vubuntor069> nhung khi chay
<vubuntor069> thi no lai in ra duong dan file : /etc/maclist
<favadi> vubuntor069: ủa không in ra đường dẫn file thì in gì?
<vubuntor069> minh dang muon no doc file maclist ma
<vubuntor069> lam the nao de doc duoc tung dong trong file maclist
<vubuntor069> duoc roi
<vubuntor069> dung them vong while
<n2i> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor111> cho hoi cu phap cua lenh  flex
<CoconutCrab> man flex
<vubuntor111> nhung khong hieu lenh flex dung de lam gi
<CoconutCrab> lexical analyser
<vubuntor111> la gi nhi
<CoconutCrab> ....
<CoconutCrab> thế bạn hỏi để là gì?
<vubuntor111> khi go dong lenh flex -f ten.txt chi thay thong bao nen khong hieu lenh
<Tux|Ubuntu> man flex
<vubuntor111> tao ra chuong trinh thuc hien tien trinh khop mau trong doan chu
<vubuntor111> vay la sao?
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> vậy là làm parser
<vubuntor111> sau khi dung lenh flex, muon ghi ket qua ra 1 tap tin khac phai lam sao?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-07
<nguyenthientam> Hello
<nguyenthientam> mình bị lỗi phpadmin
<nguyenthientam> "phpMyAdmin - Error  Cannot start session without errors, please check errors  given in your PHP and/or webserver log file and configure your PHP installation properly."
<nguyenthientam> có ai biết thì giúp mình với
<C4NoC> error kìa
<C4NoC> nó bảo đi check, thì đi check đi
<nguyenthientam> check cái gì cơ
<CoconutCrab> check log
<nguyenthientam> check log rồi
<nguyenthientam> nhưng chả biết gì
<C4NoC> thế đọc cho biết đi
<VHNgoc> j #vnluser
<vubuntor824> chào mọi người
<vubuntor824> mình muốn nhờ hỗ trợ :)
<codai2810> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor824> ok, cảm ơn các bạn
<vubuntor824> :)
<vubuntor824> mình đang định chuyển dùng vim thay cho gedit truyền thống
<vubuntor824> nhưng khi cài gvim
<vubuntor824> thì bị báo là 1 lib đã quá hạn
<vubuntor824> 1 vài lib bị outdate
<vubuntor824> mình đang dùng 11.04 đc update từ 10
<vubuntor824> The following packages have unmet dependencies:  vim-gnome: Depends: vim-gui-common (= 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu3) but 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu3 is to be installed            Depends: vim-common (= 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu3) but 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu7 is to be installed            Depends: vim-runtime (= 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu3) but 2:7.3.035+hg~8fdc12103333-1ubuntu3 is to be i
<codai2810> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor824> ok
<vubuntor824> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762421/
<vubuntor824> nó thông báo gì mà quần quần
<codai2810> vubuntor824: paste cả đoạn log từ lúc gõ lệnh đi bạn :)
<vubuntor824> rồi
<vubuntor824> http://paste.ubuntu.com/762423/
<vubuntor824> ko những gói vim mà còn nhiều gói bị thế này
<vubuntor824> cụ thể là gói virtualboxOSE
<vubuntor824> nhưng mình đã khắc phục được bằng cách tải ver 4 từ oracle và cài lại gói network,
<C4NoC> ai bảo cài lắm repo vào
<vubuntor824> còn cái này thì bó
<C4NoC> depend loạn lên chứ sao
<vubuntor824> thế nguyên nhân là do nhiều repo ?
<C4NoC> chớ sao
<C4NoC> cài loạn xạ lên, chả báo lỗi
<vubuntor824> à, thì ra là thế
<vubuntor824> do mình dùng của anh fpt nhà mình, nhưng thi thoảng fpt lại ko có hoặc gói bị sao đấy nên dùng thêm 1 vài em nữa cho chắc
<vubuntor824> wao, rồi ổn hết rồi
<vubuntor824> :">
<vubuntor824> cảm ơn bạn C4
<vubuntor824> và các bạn đã nhiệt tình hỗ trợ
<vubuntor824> :)
<vubuntor188> sau khi cài ATI trên ubuntu 10.10, tôi restart  và được yêu cầu login (console). Tôi không thể vào giao diện ban đầu của ubuntu
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> xóa đi
<C4NoC> xài opensource driver ấy
<vubuntor417> @,@
<vubuntor642> ide nào thông dụng nhất dùng để lập trình ubuntu nhỉ ?
 * n2i hỏi thế bằng quá mò kim đáy bể
<codai2810> lập trình nên ubuntu?
 * n2i có câu hỏi môn thi linux: editor nào thông dụng nhất trong linux: vi, emacs, nano,... :P
<vubuntor642> ừ, lập trình trên ubuntu
<codai2810> vubuntor642: eclipse, netbeans, code::block
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor642: lập trình cái gì
<codai2810> vubuntor642: hoặc ko dùng ide nào cả, dùng editor + compiler riêng biệt
<vubuntor642> viết một chuơng trình notepad mà trong suốt, chẳng biết nên sử dụng ide nào nữa ?
<codai2810> vubuntor642: bạn lập trình bằng ngôn ngữ gì?
<n2i> :P
<vubuntor642> ngôn ngữ gì cũng đuợc, miễn là chạy đuợc
 * n2i cái đó thì quan trọng ếu gì ide :P
<codai2810> vubuntor642: bạn lập trình bao giờ chưa? :)
<vubuntor642> lập trình trên ubuntu trừ eclipse thì chưa !
 * n2i viết nên notepad-like bằng VB 6 :3
<vubuntor642> vb trên ubuntu hả ?
<codai2810> thế trên windows bạn lập trình bao giờ chưa, và nếu rồi thì bạn dùng ngôn ngữ gì?
<vubuntor642> để viết chuơng trình đó trên windows mình dùng vb với api !
<n2i> vubuntor642: cái trong suốt cậu nói ý là gì?
<n2i> trong suốt nhìn thấy hình nền (background)?
<vubuntor642> à đúng chính nó
<vubuntor642> có cái ide nào tựa vb trên ubuntu không nhỉ ?
 * n2i oải, cái này đi xoi mói mớ plugin của compiz xem sao
<n2i> vubuntor642: ide tá»±a tá»±a?
<n2i> netbean, eclipse đó là gì
<codai2810> vubuntor642: VB là 1 ngôn ngữ lập trình
<vubuntor642> ngoài netbean, eclipse còn trình nào khác nữa không ?
<n2i> vubuntor642: việc trong suốt như bạn muốn là việc của 'Window Manager' chứ không phải là của chính cái app bạn viết ra.
<vubuntor642> không, app mình trong suốt là do mình lập trình chớ bộ
<n2i> vubuntor642: VB là không có 'nature code' nên bạn đùng đòi hỏi như vậy với các ngôn ngữ khác
<vubuntor642> chứ trong suốt do manager thì nói làm gì
<codai2810> n2i: có thể lập trình mà :))
 * n2i tưởng tượng viết bàng vb nó thế nào nhỉ?
<n2i> à uhm, tạo mớ form, set properties gì gì đó là ok à? hay phức tạp hơn?
<codai2810> ;)
 * n2i :-$
<vubuntor642> dùng hàm SetLayeredWindowAttributes api của vb6
<n2i> codai2810: muốn trong suốt thì cũng phải dựa vào WM hoặc cái gì đó của xorg chứ? mà xorg hình như đâu qui định cái đó
<n2i> vubuntor642: ý bạn giờ muốn một ide y hệt như VB chứ gì? tức là túm kéo, vẽ vời, đánh viết, và nhấn Run?
 * codai2810 ko biết đâu
<codai2810> n2i: nhưng chắc chắn có chứ ;))
<vubuntor642> ờ, có cái như vầy không nhỉ ?
 * n2i mà ko quan tâm | không biết | không được biết .. những gì ở bên trong nó, đằng sau nó.
<n2i> codai2810: hỏi thật mà
 * codai2810 ko biết thật mà, nhưng vubuntor642 làm đc kìa
<codai2810> ;) và mình vừa hỏi anh google xong thấy hình như có thật
<n2i> như mình biết thì xorg không quy định mớ đó, nó chỉ quy định giao thức làm việc, tương tác, chứ mớ thứ như widget nó đâu có quy định gì
 * n2i không nói việc tạo cái đó bằng VB :3
<codai2810> :3
<vubuntor642> ngoài các ide netbean,eclipse thì còn có những ide tầm cỡ nào nữa nhỉ ?
<n2i> vubuntor642: tầm cỡ đó còn gì! :|
<codai2810> à mà
 * n2i VB không như các ngôn ngữ khác, nó 'dính' chặt với cái ide của nó, không biết nó lam gì sau đó cả.
<n2i> nên cố gắng tìm một ide như thế trên này là có thể khó, có chăng jave thì eclipse hay netbean :3
 * n2i cũng chẳng xài 2 cái đó, ko rõ thế nào!
<codai2810> uống rượu đê
<codai2810> wine
<codai2810> \m/
<n2i> codai2810: hà, uống rượu rồi xài VB thì ở đó mà trong! ;)
<Stanley00> vubuntor642: dùng glade và ajunta thế nào?
<codai2810> =))
<Stanley00> anjuta chứ :))
<nobawk> n2i: chưa ra trường?
<nobawk> n2i: còn 1 năm nữa à
<n2i> chÆ°a anh!
<nobawk> n2i: bao h ra vậy
 * codai2810 <-- hình như cùng tuổi n2i
<n2i> năm nữa :3
<nobawk> :3
<nobawk> à thế thì còn thời gian để chơi :P
<codai2810> sao nobawk bảo n2i vậy mà ko bảo codai2810 còn thời gian để chơi nhỉ
 * n2i vốn chỉnh stardict cho hide main windows lúc start, giờ khỏi bấm ra vì ko có chuột nữa :3
<vubuntor421> ai giúp mình xíu với
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor421> sao toi cài ubuntu trên win7 k đc vậy?
<Stanley00> wubi? bạn chạy dưới quyền admin chưa?
<Stanley00> và nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor421> nó tải xong hết rồi lúc khoi động lại boot vô ubuntu k đc
<Stanley00> bạn chạy dưới quyền admin chưa?
<vubuntor421> idm tải xong chay lun:(
<Stanley00> vậy tức là không rồi,
<vubuntor421> vậy tãi lại nửa hã:(
<Stanley00> sao bạn không tải file iso về, rồi hãy dùng wubi, chứ như thế này thì chắc chỉ có cách tải lại thôi
<vubuntor421> giờ tải file iso trước hả
<vubuntor421> chứ tải trong wubi nào nửa tiếng chưa xong
<Stanley00> uhm, nên như vậy
<Stanley00> bạn có thể lên mirror của fpt tải cho nhanh
<vubuntor421> tôi tải trên trang ubuntu max speed
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor421: làm theo hướng dẫn của Beginner Guide là được
<vubuntor421> cho cái link đc k bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<vubuntor421> cái ubuntu nài nó cho chạy xong xong với win7 k vậy b
<Stanley00> đọc cái bg đó đi
<Stanley00> có nhiều cách cài, và cách hay dùng nên là chia phân vùng rồi cài
<vubuntor421> chia ổ cho ubuntu bao nhiu là vừa bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor421: đọc cái bg chưa? đọc xong chắc bạn không hỏi mấy câu thế này đâu
<vubuntor421> đang đọc:D
<vubuntor799> co ai ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor799: ?
<vubuntor799> em la nguoi su dung ubuntu ai co the huong dan em chut duoc khong a
<Stanley00> và vấn đề của bạn là?
<cogaivuive> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor799> em moi download ban ubuntu11.10 ve
<vubuntor799> hien tai em dang co 1 thac mac
<vubuntor799> co la caicompizconfig settings
<vubuntor799> trong tai khoan guest
<vubuntor799> thi hieu ung dc thuc thi
<vubuntor799> nhung trong tai khoan khoi tao luc cai dat
<vubuntor799> thi em ko thay co hieu ung gi
<vubuntor799> co ai da tung bi loi nay co the chi cho em khong a
<Stanley00> cụ thể là hiệu ứng gì?
<vubuntor799> don gian nhat la hieu ung wobbly WD
<vubuntor799> em lam ben tai khoan guest thi ko van de gi
<vubuntor799> nhung lam ben tai khoan cua minh dung
<vubuntor799> thi lai ko dc
<Stanley00> bạn thử log out rồi log in lại chưa?
<vubuntor799> da em log out va ca reset luon roi a
<Stanley00> chứ cái bản 11.10 này nghe nói kỵ hiệu ứng với compiz lắm
<Stanley00> chỉnh linh tinh có khi lại chẳng vào được unity luôn
<vubuntor799> the a
<vubuntor799> nhung rat la
<vubuntor799> tai sao tai khoan guest
<vubuntor799> lai dung dc hieu ung
<vubuntor799> trong do
<vubuntor799> tai khoan cua em
<vubuntor799> lai ko xai duoc
<vubuntor799> the moi buc
<Stanley00> cái wooby đó, xung đột với cái snapping
<Stanley00> lúc nó hỏi bạn chọn gì?
<vubuntor799> em chon dis cai snapping
<vubuntor799> di
<vubuntor689> alo, tôi chạy bằng quyền admin lun củng k đc vậy bạn?
<Stanley00> và vấn đề của bạn cũng khá là đơn giản, vì tài khoản guest là tài khoản tạm, lúc mới đăng nhập nó sẽ có một cái config "mới toanh" nên làm suông sẻ là dĩ nhiên thôi
<Stanley00> vubuntor689: nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor689> failed start gì đó rồi nó có hướng dẩn 3 bước bằng tiếng anh:(
<vubuntor799> chay bang quyen admin
<Stanley00> bạn có thể cung cấp thông báo CHÍNH XÁC được không?
<vubuntor799> nhung quyen admin van sau quyen root dung ko a
<Stanley00> chứ ít khi mọi người ở đây gặp cái lỗi như bạn, đa số là dựa vào các thông báo để đoán bệnh, mà thông báo kiểu "hình như" "gì đó" thì bó tay thôi bạn à
<vubuntor689> để ra ngoài đó rồi lấy viết ghi lại cái:(
<vubuntor689> ko nhớ nổi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor799: khái niệm quyền trên linux nó khác trên windows
<Stanley00> vubuntor689: admin vơi root khác nhau mà, sao so sánh được
<Tux|Ubuntu> với những cái bạn đang nói thì account nào cũng như nhau
<Stanley00> opp, nhầm người rồi :-ss
<Stanley00> vubuntor689: bạn có thể chụp hình mà
<vubuntor799> cho em hoi 1 cau nua voi anh stanley
<Stanley00> ?
<vubuntor799> cai ubuntu thuong va  ubuntu 2d
<vubuntor799> thi khac nhau nhu nao ha anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu thường là ubuntu như nào ta ?
<Stanley00> vubuntor799: ý bạn là unity và unity2d? nền tảng bên dưới và độ hao tài nguyên
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu 2D nữa =)
<Stanley00> unity cần card đồ họa, unity2d thì không cần vì nó dùng QT thì phải
<vubuntor799> a` ha'
<vubuntor799> may em de la ubuntu 2d ma
<vubuntor799> haiz
<vubuntor799> voi ca cai Gnome no la cai gi ha anh
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: unity 2d có chơi compix được không vậy sn?
<Tux|Ubuntu> không
 * Stanley00 lâu lắm rồi chả đụng tới mấy cái này nên cũng chẳng biết, chỉ biết cài rồi dùng mặc định, không hiệu ứng, không conky luôn :-ss
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: OK, thanks sn
<Stanley00> vubuntor799: GNOME, nó là một cái DE, chi tiết bạn lên wiki ấy, mô tả kỹ lắm
<vubuntor852> nó ghi vậy nè
<vubuntor852> File: \ubuntu\winboot\wubildr.mbr
<vubuntor852> Status: 0x0000225
<vubuntor852> Info: the selected entry could not be loaded because the application is missing or corrupt
<vubuntor852> ghi vậy đó ban ơi
 * n2i bữa sau đặt tên kiểu như  799vubuntor hay 835vubuntor cho đỡ nhầm :3
<Stanley00> à, tức là cài xong, bạn reboot thì nó báo vậy à?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor852: kiểm tra lại xem trong ổ của bạn có cái đó không đã
<vubuntor852> đúng rồi
<Stanley00> Ubuntu cannot be booted if Windows has not been shut down cleanly, you have to clear the Windows filesystem from Windows (there is no chkdsk equivalent for Linux yet). If Wubi fails to start, boot into Windows, run chkdsk /r from Windows on the same drive where you have installed Ubuntu, shutdown cleanly and then try to boot into Ubuntu again.
<vubuntor852> là sao vậy bạn
<Stanley00> ọc, phải dịch lại nữa á? đơn giản là thử tắt window một cách "chính thống" và/hoặc boot vào window và chạy cái lệnh chkdsk /r rồi reboot
<n2i> vubuntor852: là dualboot hay cài hẳn vào máy chứ không chơi wubi đó bạn! :)
<Stanley00> n2i: ồ, dịch hay thế, vậy mà /me không thấy chứ :))
<vubuntor852> vậy bạn chỉ rỏ rỏ xíu đc k, mới xài ubuntu lần đầu:(
<n2i> Stanley00: lâu lâu kinh nghiệm nó tụ thành váng dày dần lên ấy mà ;)
<Stanley00> n2i: =))
 * Tux|Ubuntu film tiếp
<Stanley00> vubuntor852: ơ, thế mà còn chưa cụ thể á?
<vubuntor852> chạy lệnh đó ở đâu vậy ban
<n2i> vubuntor852: ok, nếu bạn đọc bg không hiểu thì mình có thể ngồi đây rảnh rỗi lên roadmap cho bạn, nhưng với một số đk nho nhỏ, bạn đồng ý chứ?
 * n2i ở đâu bạn cảm thấy chạy được :P
<Stanley00> thôi mấy sn tiếp chiêu nhá, quit đây, mai còn phải đi học sớm
 * n2i nhìn trên là biết lệnh và cú pháp của Win rồi
<vubuntor852> đk là gì vậy bạn
<n2i> thực ra cũng chưa nghĩ ra đk gì, nhưng mà dần dần sẽ lôi ra :3
<vubuntor852> bạn chỉ tôi bấm lệnh đó ở đâu đi
<n2i> vubuntor852: bạn muốn cài và xài Ubuntu đúng hem? Bạn thích? Hay vì lí do gì?
<n2i> Uh huh, thì lệnh đó
<vubuntor852> tôi mún tìm hiểu nó
<n2i> giờ bạn muốn 'cài' Ubuntu vào máy hay chơi kiểu lai căng, đó là xài Wubi? chọn một trong 2, ta sẽ tiếp tục
 * n2i ping
<vubuntor852> tôi xài song song win7 tại nó quá mới
<n2i> lag vậy sao :3
<vubuntor852> hả?
<n2i> nhưng Wubi không phải là xài song song.
<vubuntor852> bạn chỉ tôi cách xài song song di8
<n2i> Wubi là 'cài' trong Win như một app bình thường, và thường thì Ubuntu không 'thọ' được mấy trong kiểu đó
<n2i> ok, vậy chúng ta sẽ đi tới hướng dualboot
<n2i> bạn đã tải file iso của Ubuntu chưa?
<n2i> bạn có usb cỡ >= 1G chứ?
<vubuntor852> có hết lun
<n2i> bạn chắc chắn là file iso đó không bị lỗi gì chứ?
<vubuntor852> mới down mà:-s
<n2i> cách xác định đơn giản là lúc tải có gặp vấn đề gì không, kiểu như currupt vv..
<n2i> mới hay lâu đâu quan trọng :3
<n2i> rồi, ta tiếp
<vubuntor852> ok
<n2i> ta có roadmap thế này:
<n2i> 1. Tạo USBBoot từ cái iso đó, nhờ một trong các công cụ sau: USB universal installer hoặc linux live usb creator
<n2i> bạn chịu khó google 2 cái đó, rất nhẹ và dễ xài
<vubuntor852> ok
<n2i> 2. Boot từ usbboot vừa tạo đó, vào hẳn chế độ live của ubuntu hoặc là chọn ngay menu cài đặt từ cái menuboot. Khuyên là vào chế độ livemode để dễ thao tác hơn.
<n2i> chọn vào livemode đi.
<vubuntor852> ok rồi
<n2i> 3. Trong chế độ livemode, bạn sử dụng gparted để phân chia hdd, cần có ít nhất 1 phân vùng / cho Ubuntu, bao nhiêu tùy bạn, nhưng khuyên là cỡ >= 20G cho dư dả, và coi như là yêu cầu, 1 phân vùng swap cho nó, kích thước cỡ = RAM của máy bạn. Done.
<vubuntor852> vậy là boot bằng usb là cài lun hã
<n2i> như thế bạn sẽ dễ thao tác hơn, và trong chế độ live bạn vẫn có thể online, tức là ngoi lên đây hỏi những gì bạn thắc mắc
<n2i> tất nhiên.
<n2i> tiếp nè
<vubuntor852> ok
<n2i> 4. bật trình cài đặt của Ubuntu, có icon ngay trên desktop ấy, nó sẽ khởi chạy trình cài đặt, và hỏi bạn một số câu hỏi, cũng rất đơn giản. Bao gồm ngôn ngữ, kiểu bàn phím (USA cho nó chuẩn :3), một số tùy chọn khi cài đặt, và quan trọng nhất, kiểu cài đặt
<vubuntor852> ok, rồi gì nữa
<n2i> Kiểu cài đặt: có 3 kiểu (không nhớ rõ là n~ kiểu nào nữa :P) nhưng bạn nhớ chọn 'Advance' hay 'Mannual' để mọi chuyện đều tốt đẹp
<n2i> sau bước đó, ta sẽ đến việc chỉ rõ các phân vùng cần thiết cho Ubuntu, như mình đã nói ở bước 3.
<n2i> 5. Xác định phân vùng và mount point:
<vubuntor852> ok
<n2i> đến đó bạn sẽ gặp một list các phân vùng của hdd máy bạn, bạn chọn phân vùng bạn đã tạo ra cho U, tức cái cỡ 20G và cái = RAM của bạn ấy. rồi chọn change.
<vubuntor852> ok
<n2i> một hộp thoại tương ứng với mỗi phân vùng hiện lên cho bạn chọn lựa một số thứ. bao gồm
<n2i> dung lượng phân vùng (vốn đã được định trước, coi như bỏ qua)
<n2i> - Lable: tức tên của phân vùng đó, kiểu như trong Computer của win mỗi ổ có một cái tên đó
<vubuntor852> ok
<n2i> - FS type: kiểu file hệ thống: kiểu như bên Win là NTFS ấy. khuyên là ext3, hoặc ext4, mới hơn thường tốt hơn :3 Và tất nhiên là không có NTFS nhé! ;)
 * CoconutCrab gãi đầu
<CoconutCrab> ext4
<vubuntor852> ok
<n2i> - Mount point: bạn chọn là / (mỗi dấu / này thôi đó) cho cái 20G
<n2i> coi nhÆ° xong
<vubuntor852> còn gì nua k bạn
<n2i> Lưu ý ở bước náy: cái swap bạn phải chọn kiểu file hệ thống là swap, và khi chọn như thế bạn không cần chọn gì thêm nữa, hay nói khác đi là không được chọn gì thêm nữa.
<vubuntor852> là trong mout point hả ban
<n2i> 6. nhấn next hay install gì đó để thêm một vài bước khác thì phải, nó cũng hỏi đôi thứ, cần thiết thì trả lời, không thì thôi. có một số tùy chọn nhưng chưa nên vọc lắm :3
 * n2i mount point hay fs type nhỉ :3
<n2i> lúc đó bạn sẽ thấy thôi ;)
<CoconutCrab> để ubuntu nó tự cài cho lành
<CoconutCrab> :|
 * n2i đã từng làm, thì tính từ khi làm usbboot đến khi cài xong cỡ  15- 20' thôi
<vubuntor852> nhanh quá vậy
<n2i> CoconutCrab: hì, lỡ đâu nó táng nguyên cái hdd thì sao anh.
<n2i> nhanh và rất dễ, quá trình nghe dài thế chứ bấm chuột tách tách cỡ trăm cái là xong :3
<CoconutCrab> có lựa chọn resize đấy
<vubuntor852> vậy cám ơn bạn nhìu nhé:D
<n2i> vubuntor852: xong usbboot chÆ°a?
<n2i> cho an toàn, bạn nên vào livemode và ngoi lên đây, cỡ đâu 00:00 là có ubuntu xài :3
<vubuntor852> xong hết rồi bạn
<CoconutCrab> trên wiki nó có hết rồi cơ mà nhỉ
<vubuntor852> ok
<n2i> Let do it! :3
 * n2i wiki + forum có hết rồi!
<n2i> coi như khuyến mãi cho bạn vubuntor852! :3
 * n2i jdk ~ 86MiB :(
<n2i> vubuntor852: ủa, sao chưa out? hay là máy khác?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-08
<vubuntor756> Alo, các bạn ơi, giúp mình với
<vubuntor756> Mình cài mấy cái extention cho chromium của ubuntu mà sao nó ko dùng đc vậy?
<vubuntor756> mình vào 1 trang nó đòi cài siverlight để xem video
<vubuntor756> mình click vào cài thì nó cài cho cái Novell Moonlight
<C4NoC> silverlight là của M$
<GeekComp> vubuntor756: extension nào bạn?
<C4NoC> vứt trang đó đi
<C4NoC> cài thế ếu nào dc
<C4NoC> đi kiếm trang flash mà coi
<vubuntor756> Cái Novell light ấy
<vubuntor756> Cái Novell Moonlight nó bảo là thay thế cho Siverlight
<vubuntor756> trên ubuntu
<vubuntor756> nhưng cài vào vẫn ko xem đc
<vubuntor756> :(
<GeekComp> trước nhớ trên firefox có addon chạy silverlight cho linux
<C4NoC> vubuntor756, đã bảo hàng M$
<C4NoC> vứt đi
<vubuntor756> :-s
<GeekComp> vubuntor756: thử moonlight cho firefox đi
<vubuntor756> GeekComp:  uhm, mình đang down về thử cài xem sao
<GeekComp> chrome thì đang search
<vubuntor756> http://windows.microsoft.com/en-US/windows7/help/videos/backing-up-and-restoring-your-computer
<vubuntor756> vào trang đó rồi theo link là cài dc
<vubuntor756> (nhưng ko chạy đc) :)
<GeekComp> đó là trên win
<vubuntor756> cứ clikc vào đi rồi nó sẽ chuyển đến cái cho linux
<GeekComp> mạng đểu sao load video, thoai nhường bạn
<GeekComp> đang trên trường :-ss
<vubuntor756> Mình cài sao nó bảo là ko tương thích với firefox 7.0.0.1?
<vubuntor756> nó y/c cái cao hơn à?
<GeekComp> chài người ta dùng bản 8 rùi
<vubuntor756> :-s
<vubuntor153> hi, co ai o day k
<kid__> ?
<vubuntor153> lam` sao cho phan` mem` moi' tai? nam tren thanh ben tai trai' vay
<kid__> bạn dùng ubuntu bản bao nhêu?
<vubuntor153> 11.10 do ban
<kid__> unity?
<vubuntor153> ha?
<kid__> nhấn vào nút  Ubuntu
<vubuntor153> roi`
<kid__> đánh vài chữ cho nó ra tên phần mềm đó rồi kéo , thả nó vào thanh bên trái
<vubuntor153> nut ubuntu bam' zo nguoi dung ma
<vubuntor526> hello
<vubuntor526> hellooooooooooooo
<kid__> ?
<vubuntor526> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=17402
<vubuntor526> ban vao do xem buoc' 6 cua? cai` font nhu the' nao chi minh voi', minh k hieu
<vubuntor567> cho minhxin duong link tai Ubuntu 11.10 dây du de caitructuyen
<vubuntor567> thanks
<vubuntor567> minh muon cai Ubuntu 11.10 fulll
<vubuntor567> cho  m xin duong link nha
<vubuntor894> alo
<vubuntor610> cho m hoi cai
<vubuntor610> sau m dowload Ubuntu tu trang ubuntu.com nhung lai cai kduoc
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor610: checksum cho kĩ xem file iso có đúng md5sum chưa
<Tux|Ubuntu> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<Tux|Ubuntu> đọc hướng dẫn này rồi tính tiếp
<vubuntor610> dung rui
<vubuntor610> minh doc rui
<vubuntor610> cho m xin link khac de cai tructuyen duock?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor610: thế link đó không phải là đọc trực tuyến à lol
<vubuntor610> minh k hieu
<vubuntor610> link cai dat Ubuntu 11.04 cung duoc
<kid__> vubuntor610: bạn tải về bản gì?
<vubuntor610> 11.04 di
<vubuntor610> minh thu cai no xem
<kid__> cái bản mà tải vê từ ubuntu.com ý
<vubuntor610> a
<vubuntor610> 11.10
<kid__> tên bản
<vubuntor610> nhung cai k duoc
<vubuntor610> tuc thiet
<kid__> mà thử check md5sum xem
<vubuntor610> la cai j m k hieu
<vubuntor610> thui ban cho m xin link  dow ubuntu 11.04 di
<vubuntor610> luc truoc use cai do
<vubuntor610> nhung no bi loi nen bo
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor610: ubuntu.com mà tải
<Tux|Ubuntu> ...
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc không thì tải torrent
<vubuntor610> gjo phai cai lai
<Tux|Ubuntu> có phải wareZ đâu mà xin link tải
<kid__> http://mirrors.melbourne.co.uk/ubuntu-releases//lucid/ubuntu-10.04.3-desktop-i386.iso
<kid__> thôi cho
<kid__> mà đây là 10.04
<vubuntor610> cai truc tiep duoc k?
<kid__> !bg
<vubuntor610> m so k day du
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<kid__> đọc chưa?
<vubuntor610> moi mua cai dia ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor610> nhung chang cai duoc
<vubuntor610> jo dem ca cpu ra mang ma cai ne
<Tux|Ubuntu> kid__: hay nt translate hộ phát =)
<kid__> ẹc
<kid__> đĩa mà phải mua à?
<afterlastangel> Các siêu nhân có kinh nghiệm gì với bàn phím bị hư =))
<CoconutCrab> mua cái mới
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> giờ
<afterlastangel> map nó qua cái nào thì được
<CoconutCrab> xmodmap
<afterlastangel> phím nào ít dùng nhỉ
<afterlastangel> :-s
<afterlastangel> nhưng mà
<afterlastangel> giờ nên map nó qua thằng nào
<CoconutCrab> left ctrl, caplocks, z
<afterlastangel> :F
<afterlastangel> :D
<afterlastangel> hic hic
<afterlastangel> tự nhiên sửa máy xong cái phím số
<afterlastangel> số
<afterlastangel> ba
<CoconutCrab> ngày trước s -> z, z-> left ctrl, left ctrl -> caps lock
<afterlastangel> nó liệt luôn rồi :((
<afterlastangel> Hay giờ add thêm 1 cái modifier cho nó được ko
<afterlastangel> kiểu như Alt + 2 thì nó ra ba?
<CoconutCrab> được
<afterlastangel> hông thằng nào cso giao diện hết à trời :((
<CoconutCrab> sửa tí là xong mà :|
<afterlastangel> hu hu
<afterlastangel> :((
<afterlastangel> phím mũi tên qua trái
<afterlastangel> cũng chết luôn
<afterlastangel> ~X(
<afterlastangel> tụi này hàn mạch kiểu gì
<afterlastangel> vậy sao code trời
<afterlastangel> ~X(
<afterlastangel> =-09876542qwertyuiop[Æ°\-=-098765421`124567890-
 * favadi nhìn afterlastangel cười đểu
<afterlastangel> muốn gì
<afterlastangel> :-w
<CoconutCrab> lol
 * favadi thấy có côn đồ trong channel
<afterlastangel> :-w
<afterlastangel> bàn phím đang hư đợi đó
<afterlastangel> =))
<favadi> đố afterlastangel 1+2= mấy
<favadi> viết bằng số nhé
<afterlastangel> 3
<afterlastangel> :))
<favadi> :|
<favadi> sao kêu hỏng số 3
<afterlastangel> bộ tui ko biết dùng keypad à =))
<favadi> há»±
 * favadi tưởng bàn phím laptop không có keypad
<vubuntor924> em đang sử dụng Win SCP để truy cập root trong linux mà ko đc, có anh nào rảnh chỉ em vơi ^^~
<C4NoC> đi ngủ
<C4NoC> ko chơi hàng M$
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor924: ờ server nó thấy dùng hàng M$
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó denied luôn
<vubuntor924> ui da, vậy là khổ cái thàng này ko như bản redhat xưa mà pro nhỉ, xui rồi. Mà giờ em muốn chép file vào 1 thư mục trong root thì làm sao hả mấy anh? @@
<Tux|Ubuntu> có lẽ có người tin lời mình nói lolz
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-09
<vubuntor327> lam the nao de vao thang linux khi ma ko co cai` windows
<vubuntor327> co ai co the chi giup minh ko
<kid__> ?
<kid__> ý bạn là chi?
<vubuntor234> sau khi cai xong ibus unikey thi k thay bieu tuong unikey de chinh kieu go telex
<vubuntor234> chao!
<vubuntor234> co ai tra loi cau hoi cua minh k?
<vubuntor234> help me plz
<vubuntor234> hello
<vubuntor234> anybody here
<favadi> vubuntor234: chạy thử ibus-setup xem nào
<vubuntor234> are u vietnamese?
<vubuntor234> chay ntn ban?
<vubuntor234> minh moi xai nen mu tit
<favadi> ủa moi nói tiếng Việt không phải người Việt thì thế nào
<favadi> bật terminal lên gõ vô xem nào
<vubuntor234> hehe
<vubuntor234> tai luc nay hoi k thay ai tra loi
<vubuntor234> hoi mot luc thi moi co nguoi tra loi
<vubuntor234> bat terminal o dau ban?
<favadi> vubuntor234: bạn xài bản mấy?
<vubuntor234> 11.10 do ban
<favadi> nhấn phím windows rồi gõ chữ terminal vô
<vubuntor234> oh
<vubuntor234> minh start duoc no roi
<vubuntor234> ma k bit cai bieu tuong no nam dau
<vubuntor234> de chinh kieu go
<favadi> trên cùng góc phải
<vubuntor234> sao k co nhi?
<vubuntor234> luc nay minh go vao terminal dong "ibus-setup"
<vubuntor234> thi no bieu minh cai ibus menthod gi gi do
<vubuntor234> h chi thay bieu tuong cai ban phim
<vubuntor234> k thay unikey
<favadi> hiện bàn phím là nó đó
<favadi> bấm vào chọn preference
<vubuntor234> giao dien la qua ban oi
<vubuntor234> chinh the nao de go kieu telex
<favadi> bạn chọn chỗ show language panel
<favadi> thành always
<vubuntor234> roi sao nua
<vubuntor234> minh go nay gio roi ma k co gi thay doi
<vubuntor234> favadi!
<favadi> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=85&t=17728
<vubuntor962> các bác cho em hỏi với
<Tux|Ubuntu> ờ
 * codai2810 bịt mồm anh Tux|Ubuntu
<codai2810> !ask | vubuntor962
<vubuntor962> em xài ubuntu trên laptop
<ubot2> vubuntor962: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
 * Tux|Ubuntu búng búng codai2810 
<vubuntor962> có cài đc driver cho touch pad k vậy
<vubuntor962> room này vó vẻ nhiều cao thủ đây
<vubuntor962> may quá
<vubuntor962> các bác trả lời hộ em với
<codai2810> vubuntor962: thế bạn cài chưa?
<vubuntor962> chÆ°a
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò đi
<codai2810> vubuntor962: chưa cài ubuntu hả? hay chưa cài driver
 * Tux|Ubuntu không biết cài drivers
<vubuntor962> à
 * codai2810 kéo cẳng anh Tux|Ubuntu lại
<vubuntor962> ubuntu thì rồi
<vubuntor962> bác tux nói đúng
 * favadi tát văng mỏ Tux|Ubuntu, quay lại sú pọt cho mem mới đê
<vubuntor962> xin các bác chỉ bảo
<codai2810> vubuntor962: thế ko dùng đc touchpad? bạn cài ubuntu bản nào?
<Tux|Ubuntu> favadi: có cài drivers bao giờ đâu mà biết
 * Tux|Ubuntu cài xong chạy phà phà
 * codai2810 chưa bao giờ tự cài driver nào trên ubuntu cả :-s
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả làm gì
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
 * favadi thấy cái laptop của bồ nhí chỉ cần vào chỗ mouse setting nhấn nhấn là xài được touchpad
 * Tux|Ubuntu chả có bồ nhí mà xui xài Ubuntu
<vubuntor962> ôi các bác làm em đọc loạn cả mắt
 * Tux|Ubuntu mà có cũng không xui
 * favadi có xui đâu 
<codai2810> chắc của bạn vubuntor962 bị lỗi gì đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: laptop của thằng nào
<favadi> cài vô để mình xài mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> touchpad của bọn nao
<vubuntor962> compaq621 í ạ
<vubuntor962> rê rê thì đc
<vubuntor962> nhung mà kéo lên kéo xuống k dc
<Tux|Ubuntu> lsusb coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: lulz
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì work rồi còn gì
<vubuntor962> nhưng ma kéo lên kéo xuống hơi bất tiện
<vubuntor962> cái touch pad của em nếu cài driver trên win 7 thì kéo được
<vubuntor962> còn ubuntu k biết cài sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: lsusb xem touch của hãng nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g ubuntuforums touchpad compaq621
<stupidbot> Tux|Ubuntu: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1786206
<vubuntor962> lsusb là gì vậy bác tux
<Tux|Ubuntu> lệnh
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
<vubuntor962> em có sẵn driver trong ổ D
 * Tux|Ubuntu bò đi
<vubuntor962> hình như là catalyst
<vubuntor962> mà cho em hỏi là ubuntu cũng cài driver bình thường như trên win phải k ạ?
<favadi> vubuntor962: không
<vubuntor962> vậy phải làm sao hả bác fa
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: ubuntu là một bản windows opensource của microsoft
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<vubuntor962> sao bác tux lại cười
<vubuntor962> súp pọt em với
<vubuntor962> mà sao trên này có mình em đặt câu hỏi vậy cà
<vubuntor962> toàn pro k vậy
<vubuntor962> có mình là gà
<favadi> vubuntor962: bạn lên wiki của ubuntu-vn.org
<favadi> đọc hết chỗ hướng dẫn sư dụng
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: mình không chê gà thật mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> cơ mà bạn nên tìm hiểu một chút về ubuntu/linux rồi mới nên động đến những cái này
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: mà kéo lên kéo xuống như bạn nói là sao
<Tux|Ubuntu> mặc định nhớ không nhầm
<codai2810> vubuntor962: à tức là bạn hỏi cái scroll ấy hở?
<Tux|Ubuntu> ubuntu tự máp mấy cái rìa touchpad thành scroll
<Tux|Ubuntu> kéo lên kéo xuống cái rìa touchpad (bên phải)
 * codai2810 kéo kéo cái rìa touchpad để đọc xem nãy giờ mọi người nói gì
<vubuntor962> trên touch pad của em có cái rìa đó
<vubuntor962> em rê lên rê xuống thì nó scroll lên xuống
<codai2810> thế chứ bạn muốn sao?
<favadi> ủa vậy là ngon rồi còn gì nữa :|
<vubuntor962> k phải
 * Tux|Ubuntu chả có cái rìa đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> kéo lên kéo xuống tẹt
<vubuntor962> đó là chỉ đối với win 7 sau khi cài driver mà thôi
<favadi> máy Tux|Ubuntu lởm
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: vào phân mouse với touchpad chỉnh lung tung thử coi
<Tux|Ubuntu> favadi: hehe
 * Tux|Ubuntu xịn
 * codai2810 thấy nó tự động mà
<codai2810> khà khà
 * codai2810 đi thể dục
<Tux|Ubuntu> yeah
<codai2810> hoho
<Tux|Ubuntu> oài
<vubuntor962> cái này k biết có topic nào hướng dẫn k mấy bác
<vubuntor962> cho em cái link với
<vubuntor962> em search k thấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> .g touchpad scroll ubuntu
<stupidbot> Tux|Ubuntu: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/SynapticsTouchpad
<vubuntor962> thank bác
<vubuntor962> để em xem thử
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor962: đúng chỗ đấy rồi đó
<vubuntor962> chà
<vubuntor962> bác quăng cho em toàn tiếng Anh
<vubuntor962> đọc hơi bị đuối
<vubuntor962> chịu khó vậy
<vubuntor962> mà sao em vào phần mouse touchpad chỉ thấy tab mouse
<vubuntor962> k co touchpad
<vubuntor962> chắc chưa có driver
<vubuntor962> em out đây các bác
<vubuntor962> để từ từ tìm hiểu
<vubuntor962> thỉnh giáo các bác sau vậy
 * favadi vẫy tay chào vubuntor962 
<vubuntor962> thank u vr much
<vubuntor166> Hi all
<vubuntor166> Minh su dung Ubuntu tren USB GB, chi cai them Skype va Pidgin nhung thinh thoang bi bao la low disk space
<vubuntor166> Khi kiem tra tren Win thi thay dung luong cua USB van con
<vubuntor571> em cài phần mềm samba để share dữ liệu với win
<vubuntor571> cài xong rồi
<vubuntor571> share dc rồi
<vubuntor571> log out một lát rồi log in
<vubuntor571> thì vào share lại k đc nữa
<vubuntor571> nó báo thế này " Failed to retrieve share list from server"
<vubuntor571> em muốn tìm lại file đã cài đặt để active lại nó
<vubuntor571> mà k bit tìm ở đâu
<vubuntor571> em mới xài ubuntu bữa nay
<vubuntor571> xin các bác tận tình chỉ giúp
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor571: dùng địa chỉ IP luôn đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> smb://ip
<Tux|Ubuntu> đánh lên cái URL của Nautilus ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhấn Ctrl+L sẽ đánh được địa chỉ
<vubuntor571> k được bác tux ơi
<vubuntor571> bác chỉ em cách active lại cái samba đi
<Tux|Ubuntu> samba nó vẫn chạy
<Tux|Ubuntu> đi đâu mà active với chẳng không active
<vubuntor345> các bạn cho mình hỏi: sao cài xong ubuntu mình vào lại chỉ thấy màn hình giống dos thôi vậy @@
<vubuntor345> alo alo
<vubuntor571> ở bên win thì phần mềm cài xong mỗi lần khởi động lại là phải kích hoạt nó mới chạy trừ những chương trình khởi động cùng win mới tự hoạt động thôi
<vubuntor571> bác tux trả lời câu hỏi của em nha
<vubuntor571> vubuntu 345
<vubuntor571> chắc bạn cài lỗi rồi
<vubuntor345> ?
<vubuntor571> cài lại đi
<vubuntor345> cài trên vnware
<vubuntor345> cài xong ra 1 màn hình giống dos
<vubuntor571> mình cài tren vmware đây
<vubuntor571> chạy bt
<vubuntor345> nó bắt mình điền acc vs pass
<vubuntor345> điền vào rùi
<vubuntor345> vẫn thế
<vubuntor571> thì điền vào
<vubuntor345> nó ra cái chữ welcome ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor571> mình làm chả có vấn đề gì
<vubuntor345> và vài chữ nữa
<vubuntor345> hjz
<vubuntor571> chắc là bị đứng đó
<vubuntor345> cái iso cài của bạn bao nhiu gb
<vubuntor345> hay mình down nhầm
<vubuntor571> bạn có chỉnh memory và cpu cho máy ảo chưa?
<vubuntor571> khoảng 6trăm mấy
<vubuntor345> vậy giống mình @@
<vubuntor345> chỉnh memory là 20gb rồi
<vubuntor571> gì dữ vậy
<vubuntor571> 1g mấy là max rồi
<vubuntor571> làm gì tới 20g
<vubuntor345> à
<vubuntor345> 1gb
<vubuntor345> còn cái kia mới là 20gb
<vubuntor345> hard disk
<vubuntor345> processor bạn để bao nhiu
<vubuntor345> 1,2 hay 4
<vubuntor571> 2 đc rồi
<vubuntor571> chỉnh 3d lun nhé
<vubuntor345> chỉnh chỗ nào z
<vubuntor571> display
<vubuntor571> hay graphic gì đó
<vubuntor345> vẫn vậy hjz
<vubuntor345> lúc bạn đăng nhập là ra màn hình đen hay giao diện 3d
<vubuntor571> máy bạn cấu hình thế nào
<vubuntor345> cấu hình những gì
<vubuntor571> cpu
<vubuntor571> ram
<vubuntor571> chạy vmware khá là nặng
<vubuntor345> cpu i7 ram 8gb
<vubuntor571> tròi
<vubuntor345> hdd 700
<vubuntor345> thế chắc cài sai rùi
<vubuntor571> vậy mình bó tay
<vubuntor345> ban đầu là creat a new virtua machine
<vubuntor345> đúng ko
<vubuntor571> thỉnh giáo các cao thủ ở đay đi
<vubuntor571> ờ
<vubuntor345> từ nãy có mình vs bạn chat :|
<vubuntor345> có thấy ai nữa đâu
<vubuntor571> google có hướng dẫn bằng video đó
<vubuntor571> lên đó mà search
<vubuntor571> bạn xài vmware workstation hay player
<vubuntor345> workstation 8 bạn à
<vubuntor345> mình đang cài lại
<vubuntor345> xem có đc ko
<vubuntor571> k bit workstation thế nào chứ mình xài player nhẹ mà chạy rất ổn
<vubuntor571> cài hđh lại đơn giản
<vubuntor571> ở bên win thì phần mềm cài xong mỗi lần khởi động lại là phải kích hoạt nó mới chạy trừ những chương trình khởi động cùng win mới tự hoạt động thôi
<vubuntor571> các cao thủ ở đây trả lời hộ em câu này
<vubuntor345> cao thủ đi măm măm hết rồi :d
<vubuntor571> bác tux ới ời
<vubuntor571> xài ubuntu phức tạp thật
<Cooly> nhiều quá chả muốn đọc...
<vubuntor571> bác cooly giải đáp thắc mắc giúp em
<Cooly> the start samba server chÆ°a
<vubuntor571> start ntn bác
<Cooly> sudo /etc/init.d/samba start
<Cooly> chữ samba đó ko chính xác nha, ko nhớ là gì nhưng chắc có chữ samba
<vubuntor571> gõ vào terminal phải k bác cooly?
<vubuntor571> em gõ vào y chang
<Cooly> ờ
<vubuntor571> nhÆ°ng k dc
<Cooly> báo gì :D
<vubuntor571> gõ lần đầu thì bắt nhạp pass
<vubuntor571> gõ lại thì báo command not found
<vubuntor571> no such file or directory
<Cooly> thế kiếm trong cái folder /etc/init.d/ có file nào tên samba hok thì start nó lên :D
<CoconutCrab> sudo invoke-rd.d samba start?
<vubuntor571> ubuntu quản lý phần mêm toàn bằng lênh k hả các bác
<Cooly> vubuntor571: ko, tại gõ lệnh cho nhanh thôi =))
<vubuntor571> cái folder bác nói tìm ở đâu vậy bác
<Cooly> gõ lệnh của cococcarb kìa, xem có được ko
<vubuntor571> command not found
<cococcarb> sudo invoke-rc.d samba start
<cococcarb> rc, lúc nãy gõ lộn
<vubuntor571> giờ thì samba not found
<cococcarb> okay
<cococcarb> vậy chịu
<Cooly> có cài samba chưa thía :D
<vubuntor571> em cài rồi
<vubuntor571> share file đc lun
<vubuntor571> gấp máy lại một hồi mở lên thì share k đc
<vubuntor571> cài lại samba ntn vậy
<vubuntor571> các bro chịu khó giúp em với
<Cooly> à à
<Cooly> google đi, nhiều lắm :D
<Cooly> !samba
<ubot2> Factoid 'samba' not found
<Cooly> !ngu
<ubot2> Factoid 'ngu' not found
<cococcarb> google ubuntu samba
<vubuntor345> ai có file iso cài ubuntu GUI ko
<Stanley00> vubuntor345: GUI?
<vubuntor345> gui = graphic user interface :|
<vubuntor345> cái bản em cài xong nó chỉ ra cái màn hình giống dos @@
<Stanley00> mặc định là có rồi mà
<vubuntor345> ko thấy lun @@
<Stanley00> bạn tải bản dành cho desktop à? hy bản nào?
<vubuntor345> mình chỉ thấy ghi là ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor345> khoảng gần 700mb
<Stanley00> ở trang này đúng không? http://www.ubuntu.com/download/ubuntu/download
<vubuntor345> ko fải down ở đó @@
<vubuntor345> nhưng mà dung lượng cũng gần như thế
<Stanley00> thế bạn down từ đâu?
<n2i> vubuntor345: bạn paste đầy đủ tên cái file đó lên đây cho rõ xem sao?
<n2i> Stanley00: vubuntor345 join khi nào vậy?
<Stanley00> n2i: không biết, mới lên là thấy có trong này rồi
<vubuntor345> mình down trên mf
<vubuntor345> http://www.mediafire.com/?ig91uas6a18tn6i
<vubuntor345> còn 1 link của nó thôi
<vubuntor345> chứ còn vài file nữa
<Stanley00> n2i:  thôi, thấy cái chữ alternate rồi :))
<vubuntor345> :|
<vubuntor345> sao bạn :|
<n2i> :P
<Stanley00> vubuntor345: sao bạn lại down bản đó? sao không tải trực tiếp từ trang chủ ấy?
<n2i> vubuntor345: ok, bạn vui lòng tải lại file iso từ trang của Ubuntu nhé!
<vubuntor345> bạn cho mình link down đi @@
<n2i> ubuntu là miễn phí, bạn cứ tải thoải mái.
<Stanley00> link ban nãy mình đưa đấy
<n2i> .g release.ubuntu.com
<vubuntor345> trong cái bản của linux thì loại nào thích hợp vs QTM nhất z bạn
<Stanley00> n2i: mấy con bot dạo này mất tiêu nhỉ :))
<Stanley00> vubuntor345: không quan trọng, chắc cái loại không có GUI là hợp nhất đó :P
<n2i> vubuntor345: Quản Trị Mạng? lulz
<n2i> Stanley00: ;))
<vubuntor345> =.='
<vubuntor345> xài GUI cho đẹp :D
<Stanley00> vubuntor345: mình nói thật mà, liên quan tới mạng thì hiệu suất cần cao, không nên tốn tài nguyên cho mấy cái GUI làm gì
<vubuntor345> cũng bít là vậy nhưng hem bít xài ~^^~
<n2i> vubuntor345: nếu cho qtm, nhưng lại khoái GUI đẹp => windogs ;)
<Stanley00> n2i: thành windogs rồi à =))
<n2i> vubuntor345: vậy thì học xài trước đã
<vubuntor345> nên xài 32bit hay 64bit nhỉ
<n2i> vubuntor345: tùy nhu cầu và đk của cậu
<Stanley00> cái nào cũng được
 * Tux|Ubuntu nhiều chữ vãi
<vubuntor571> xài yahoo trên ubuntu dc k các bác?
<Stanley00> vubuntor571: có thể chat yahoo, nhưng không phải bằng Y!M
<vubuntor571> tức là có thể dùng nick yahoo trên 1 pm khác à?
<Stanley00> vubuntor571: vâng, và phần mềm này có thể add nhiều nick, nhiều giao thức, và được cài mặc định
<vubuntor571> à
<vubuntor571> cái biểu tượng bì thư ở góc trên màn hình phải hem?
<Stanley00> uhm
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-10
<vubuntor677> may anh cho em hoi
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor677> em lam joomla
<vubuntor677> em co 1 cai host va 1 domain muon lam 2 trang web dc khong vay
<Stanley00> ọc, mình không biết thằng joomla này... sn Tux|Ubuntu có biết không?
<Stanley00> nobawk vào giúp đượckhông?
<vubuntor677> sao may anh khong tra loi em
<nobawk> thoải mái
<nobawk> cài 2 cái joomla vào cùng 1 host có sao đâu :D
<vubuntor677> noi ro hon di anh
<vubuntor677> tien mien la a.vn
<vubuntor677> vay web 2 phai lam sao day
<vubuntor677> em khong biet nen hoi
<vubuntor677> nobawk???
<n2i> bao nhiêu là tùy vào host, chứ phụ thuộc gì đâu joomla nhỉ!
<n2i> ợ, out rồi à :P
<Stanley00> n2i: thiếu kiên nhẫn như thế thì thua :))
<n2i> đấy đấy, vấn đề là ở chỗ ấy :3
<Stanley00> :)
 * n2i lọ mọ iptables: set rule tống mớ packet từ eth0 -> vboxnet0 cũng đc chứ nhỉ? (virtualbox set card mạng bridge.)
<CoconutCrab>  /exit huahuehuahue
<nobawk> thôi quit
<vubuntor877> hi all, ai có kinh nghiệm install Apache Ant1.8.2 ko, giúp e với.
<vubuntor877> hi all, ai có kinh nghiệm install Apache Ant1.8.2 ko, giúp e với.
<vubuntor028> cho em hoi chut a
<vubuntor028> em cai ubuntu 11.10
<vubuntor028> xong vao ubuntu = unity binh thuong
<vubuntor028> em muon thu giao dien gnome 3
<vubuntor028> nen logout, signin lai = gnome 3
<vubuntor028> xong ubuntu cua em bi crash luon
<vubuntor028> ca gnome 3 lan unity deu trang pho, khong thay gi het
<vubuntor028> lam sao de fix a?
<n0bawk> vubuntor028: xoá file config?
<n0bawk> để về giao diện mặc định
<Stanley00> vubuntor028: bạn chịu khó search với từ khóa "reset gnome" và "reset unity"
<vubuntor028> tai sao vao gnome 3 lai bi hong nhu the a?
<vubuntor028> co cach nao khac phuc de lan sau em co the vao binh thuong duoc khong a?
<n0bawk> chắc do xung đột unity gnome3
<n0bawk> reset config đi rồi vào lại chắc ok
<n0bawk> ubuntu càng ngày càng thiếu ổn định :))
<vubuntor028> config the nao a?
<vubuntor028> reset config lai mac dinh, sau do vao lai a?
<n0bawk> đúng rồi
<vubuntor028> da
<vubuntor028> em cam on a
<vubuntor877> có ai có kinh nghiệm install Apache Ant1.8.2 ko, giúp e với.
<vubuntor999> idm cho linux la cai nao vay cac ban
<vubuntor877> ai có kinh nghiệm install Apache Ant1.8.2 ko, giúp e với.
<vubuntor999> idm cho linux la cai nao vay cac ban
<codai2810> linux ko có idm
<codai2810> nó chỉ là 1 phần mềm trên windows thôi mà
<codai2810> vubuntor999: bạn có thể dùng phần mềm khác
<codai2810> .g linux downloader
<n0bawk> down them all
<vubuntor999> the' ban biet cai vietkey cho linux k
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey | vubuntor999
<ubot2> vubuntor999: Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor999> toi cai` roi ma` go? k dc
<vubuntor999> co' phan mem khac k ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor999: ibus đã chạy chưa? và đã add unikey vào nó chưa?
<Stanley00> và đã kích hoạt unikey chưa?
<vubuntor999> trong bieu? tuong ibus co' Tieng Viet -Unikey
<vubuntor999> no no' k cho bo dau'
<Stanley00> vubuntor999: vậy bạn gõ telex hay vni?
<vubuntor999> k thay' cho? chon telex hay vni o dau het
<Stanley00> mặc định là nó dùng kiểu gõ telex
<vubuntor999> oo
<vubuntor999> k dc lun
<Stanley00> nhấn Ctrl+Space rồi gõ lại xem nào
<vubuntor999> k dc lun
<Stanley00> không thể nào, ibus-unikey là gõ ổn định nhất trên này, có lẽ bạn làm chưa đúng chỗ nào đó, lúc nhấn Ctrl+khoảng trắng, cái biểu tượng ibus có chuyển sang chữ V không?
<vubuntor999> ok roi`
<vubuntor999> nhung sao no go dc vni vay ban
<Stanley00> gõ được, nhưng phải chỉnh nhiều, bạn chịu khó search với từ khóa "gõ vni với ibus-unikey" nha, giờ đang bận, không search dùm bạn được
<vubuntor999> ok thanks ba
<vubuntor472> tắt cái auto log off chỗ nào vậy các bạn
<Stanley00> vubuntor472: auto log off hay cái auto lock screen vậy bạn?
 * Stanley00 nhớ đâu có auto log off đâu ta?
<vubuntor472> log off
<vubuntor472> bị out ra màn hình đăng nhập ý
<vubuntor472> để lâu là bị thế
<Stanley00> nó bắt nhập password thôi đúng không?
<vubuntor472> ùa
<Stanley00> chứ không giống với cái màn hình lúc vừa bật máy?
<vubuntor472> no :|
<Stanley00> cái đó là lock screen bạn à
<Stanley00> bạn dùng ubuntu bản mấy thế
<vubuntor472> tắt nó đi thế nào bạn
<vubuntor472> 11.10
<Stanley00> vô system settting, phần screen ấy
<vubuntor472> tks bạn
<Stanley00> np ;)
<n2i> chứ không phải chỗ power manager nữa à?
<Stanley00> n2i: trong đó hình như chỉ còn chỉnh lúc hết pin và có sleep khi không dùng hay không thôi à.
 * n2i không rõ lắm :)
<Bacta> Heo bom!
<lmq2401> Bacta: "Heo bom" là gì?
<Bacta> English please
 * Bacta begins to sing
<Bacta> Vietnaaaam Hoo Chiii Minhhhh
<Bacta> Tôi là một người nói tiếng Anh và không biết nhiều tiếng Việt
<vubuntor304> alo
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor304> cai tieng viet cho U the nao vay ban
<Stanley00> vubuntor304: giao diện hay là bộ gõ vậy bạn?
<vubuntor304> bo go
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor304> terminal la mo? o zay
<vubuntor304> o dau z
<Stanley00> vubuntor304: nhấn Ctrl+Alt+T
<Stanley00> vubuntor304: Ubuntu 11.10 thì cứ nhấn nút window và search chứ terminal thôi :D
<vubuntor304> huong dan go lenh im-switch -s ibus xong
<vubuntor970> hi
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor970> chao ban
<vubuntor970> minh can ho tro mot chut
<vubuntor970> trc minh cung dung ubuntu nhung phien ban cu
<vubuntor970> minh moi tai ubuntu phien ban 11.10
<vubuntor970> dung song song vs Window
<vubuntor970> nhung thuc te co mot so van de khong biet co phai do cai dat hay do loi cua OS
<vubuntor970> vi du phan nghe nhac
<vubuntor970> khi minh copy music roi ma khong the open to play dc
<Stanley00> sao lại có chữ ví dụ ở đây? thế còn vấn đề nào khác không? về phần nhạc, bạn đã cài bộ codec vào chưa?
<n2i> vubuntor970: bạn cho thêm chút info được không?
<Stanley00> n2i: thật không hiểu nổi, viết gần 10 dòng mà vẫn thiếu info, nhìn lại hình như có vài dòng là có ý nghĩa :))
<codai2810> :3
 * n2i có chẳng dòng nào có dấu tiếng Việt, ngại đọc nhắm! :)
<Stanley00> n2i: uhm, mà chỗ đó sao mấy admin nhà ta không thêm cái module gõ tiếng việt như trong forum nhỉ? như thế thì tiện biết mấy
<n2i> táng cái avim vào đó có đc không biết. mà kể cả có avim thì mấy chắc gì mấy người (biết) xài. :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: nó ếu work với cái frame irc =)
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: ơ, thế á, tiếc vậy? :(
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: à cái quyển mà chiều bảo ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> tên là lshort
<Tux|Ubuntu> có cả lshort-vi
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: à, nó à, thanks, còn cái quyển trên amazon kiếm chả thấy :(
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: 157 phút à? hay đấy, thanks sn nhiều nhá :D
<vubuntor269> em chao cac anh
<Tux|Ubuntu> Các anh chào em
<vubuntor269> xin cac anh huong dan dup em cai dat driver cho wless broad com b43 voi a
<vubuntor269> em dung may laptop cu
<vubuntor269> va cai unbuntu 10.10.
<vubuntor269> no' khong ho tro wless broad com va em doc huong dan va download driver cua no' ve thu muc /usr/src roi
<vubuntor269> gio em fai dung lenh gi de install driver do a
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor269: nâng cấp lên đi cho nó nhanh
<vubuntor269> em xin cac anh chi cho em cach cai driver do a .
<vubuntor269> thu muc driver la
<vubuntor269> wl_broadcom.4.150.10.5.3
<vubuntor269> do' la thu muc ma em giai nen ra tu tu muc  wl_broadcom.4.150.10.5.3 .tar
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor269: uhm, nhưng tốt nhất là nên nâng cấp lên 11.04 hoặc 11.10
<Stanley00> vubuntor269: như Tux|Ubuntu  nói đấy, hoặc là nâng cấp lên phiên bản Ubuntu mới hơn, hoặc cd vào thư mục đó "less README && less INSTALL"
<Tux|Ubuntu> vì thực ra 10.10 cũng sắp hết hỗ trợ rồi mà không ổn như 11.04 đâu.
<vubuntor269> gio em dang co' dia Ubuntu 11.4  dang CD image .   <<< em co' dia nay . cho vao o CD roi no' nhan . gio em fai? go lenh gi de? no upgrade len cho em a ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor269: cài như thế nào
<Tux|Ubuntu> cài thằng vào HDD thì đơn giản, còn wubi thì nhiều nguy cơ hơn.
<vubuntor269> vang , y' em la em se upgrade tu fien ban 10.10 len 11.4 nhu' the nao ( trong moi truong 10.10 ) = cau lenh
<vubuntor269> xin cac anh chi cho em , con trong thu muc Wl_braodcom.v.....  << khong co' file readme va thu muc hay file install
<Stanley00> vubuntor269: bạn nên trả lời câu hỏi của mọi người trước để mọi người hiểu về hệ thống của bạn, chứ nếu không biết, hướng dẫn sai sẽ có hậu quả nghiêm trọng lắm đấy
<vubuntor269> vang . em dang cai ubuntu 10.10 tren mot fan o cung' , ( fan kia em chay winxp ) .
<vubuntor269> cau hoi cua em la
<Stanley00> vubuntor269: tức là không dùng wubi?
<vubuntor269> wubi <<< em click vao trong image 11.4 ( torng moi truong ubuntu10.10 ) no' chi explore binh thuong khong co' nut upgrade anh a .
<Stanley00> nếu là wubi, thì khuyên bạn nên cài mới, không nên upgrade
<vubuntor269> b) hoac xin cac anh huong dan em cai driver cho thang 10.10 em dang sai .
<vubuntor269> co' nghia la anh bao em BOOT va cai lai tu dau bang dia CD 10.4 ?
<vubuntor269> lieu em co' the cai lai trong moi truong 10.10 luon  duoc khong anh ?
<Stanley00> 11.10 nếu có thể, 10.04 chắc cũng chả có sẵn driver đâu
<vubuntor269> vay em xin hoi dung' cau nay
<vubuntor269> gio em dung lenh gi trong thu muc wl_broadcom.4.150.10.5.3   <<< cua em de? install no a ?
<vubuntor269> trong do' khong co' file readme hoac thu muc install gi ca?
<vubuntor269> no chi co' dung may thu muc va file sau
<vubuntor269> driver
<vubuntor269> router
<Stanley00> bạn chạy các lệnh sau khi đang trong thư mục đó nha "sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; ls | pastebinit" rồi gửi cái link pastebin vào
<vubuntor269> shared
<vubuntor269> wl_abc.o
<vubuntor269> nas.o
<Stanley00> "sudo apt-get install pastebinit ; ls -lR | pastebinit" chứ
<vubuntor269> Ok , em se thu thank cac anh a .
<vubuntor269> roi gui link pastebin vao dau ha anh ?
<Stanley00> vào đây
<vubuntor269> vang . anh
<vubuntor269> vay bay gio neu em muon dowload fien ban 11.10 moi nhat cua cac anh em fai lam nhu' sau dung khong a
<vubuntor269> a) em download ve no' la mot dang image file
<vubuntor269> b) sau do' em ghi no' vao dia CD ( dang burn image file )
<vubuntor269> c) sau do' boot va cai binh thuong ???
<vubuntor269> 3 buoc dung' khong a ?
<Stanley00> thế bạn cài 10.10 thế nào?
<Stanley00> bước b) có thể dùng USB để thay thế
<vubuntor269> cai 10.10 la em mua dia a
<vubuntor269> neu em dung usb < thi khi em boot o? ngoai PC thi em fai chon fan boot la Floppy disk fai khong ha anh
<vubuntor269> ???
<Stanley00> mua đĩa rồi làm sao nữa? cũng boot từ cd rồi cài à?
<vubuntor269> vang a .
<Stanley00> vubuntor269: ơ, nếu thế thì đâu gọi là dùng wubi???
<Stanley00> lúc boot menu chọn hệ điều hành, có hàng nào là "memtest" không?
<vubuntor269> vang em chua biet wubi la gi ma :(
<vubuntor269> co' a
<vubuntor269> vi bay gio no chay ca xp va ubuntu nen co' ca hai hang memtest anh a
<Stanley00> hmm, vậy mà lúc nãy cứ tưởng dùng wubi,
<Stanley00> giờ bạn mở terminal lên, chạy "do-release-upgrade -c" xem nó có thông báo gì không?
<Stanley00> mà nói thật, nếu bạn không cài nhiều phần mềm, và có nhiều config cần giữ lại, thì khuyên bạn nên tải file iso về cài mới, chứ upgrade từ 10.10 lên 11.10 nghe nói cũng phát sinh nhiều lỗi lắm
<n2i> thôi, giữ 10.10 mà xài, đợi 12.04 ra rồi hốt cũng chưa muộn mà, lại vưa đẹp :3
<n2i> oải, mà 10.10 sắp hết support rồi chứ nhỉ :-/
 * codai2810 thấy 10.10 dùng chuẩn 
<codai2810> bản nào là LTS nhỉ
<codai2810> cái bản LTS gần đây nhất
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: 10.04
<codai2810> yup
<vubuntor269> vang em cam on cac anh a , em cam on anh Stanley00 . em vua co phone a .
<vubuntor269> chuc cac anh moi dieu an lanh va tot dep
<Stanley00> vubuntor269: thanks, and the same to you
<vubuntor269> em chay " do -release-upgrade -c " ( va trong o? CD ROM de dia 11.4 ) fai? khong anh ? no' se tu tim vao day' chu a ?
<Stanley00> như đã nói, bạn nên cài mới, nếu thích update, chạy lệnh đó từ terminal của 10.10
<vubuntor269> ok , I am clear Sir . thank and good 9
<vubuntor269> :) chut chit moak :-* I love you all
<vubuntor269> :-*
<Stanley00> eo ôi, bạn là nữa à?
<n2i> teen ghê :3
<codai2810> khà khà
<codai2810> chắc là con gái
<codai2810> :))
 * n2i nhưng mà mình có bao giờ thấy codai2810 làm thế đâu nhỉ? :|
<Stanley00> n2i: codai2810 là hoa đã có chủ rồi mà :))
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: gái kĩ thuật
<Tux|Ubuntu> ăn thua giề
 * Tux|Ubuntu sợ cái em teen
<codai2810> kia hem phải gái kĩ thuật
<n2i> ":) chut chit moak :-*" =))
 * codai2810 hồi cấp 3 cũng teen lắm
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: ;))
<n2i> con gái bây giờ tự nhiên nhỉ :3
 * Tux|Ubuntu kiên quyết ếu yêu + lấy gái kĩ thuật
 * codai2810 chả hãnh diện gì
 * codai2810 cũng chả tự ti hay tự ái gì
<Stanley00> Tux|Ubuntu: lấy gái khác nó lại chắc cũng chẳng lấy trai kỹ thuật đâu nhỉ :))
 * Stanley00 cũng dân kỹ thuật... haiz...
<Tux|Ubuntu> Stanley00: yên tâm zai kĩ thuật nhiều
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó không lấy thì lấy ai
<Tux|Ubuntu> ôm mấy bức ảnh mấy thằng hàn xẻng à
<Tux|Ubuntu> =)
 * Stanley00 hy vọng thế...
<codai2810> nhưng mà đc cái mấy anh trong trường toàn khen gái Công Nghệ rất là tốt
 * Tux|Ubuntu lớp codai2810 toàn bạn xấu
<Tux|Ubuntu> có mỗi codai2810 nhìn xinh xinh =)
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: anh hơi bị nhầm
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: đưa anh bằng chứng đê
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: là ko make up thôi
<codai2810> và cũng ko đứa nào chịu ăn mặc nên nhìn quê mùa
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: không nói mồm
 * n2i không tính make up
<codai2810> và trẻ con :D
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: bảo rồi
 * n2i đêm trong phòng ngủ không thể make up đc :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> hem nói mồm mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> HÌNH ĐẦU =))
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: em lên ảnh cũng xấu mù mà
<n2i> trăm nghe không bằng mắt thấy =))
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: HÌNH đâu :D
 * codai2810 muốn nhảy
<codai2810> ho'ho'
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: ko có
<codai2810> =))
<codai2810> bọn con gái lớp em, mỗi đứa chắc phải có vài thằng tăm tia
 * n2i con gái xỏ lá =))
<codai2810> trừ em =)))))))
 * n2i trừ em, tức codai2810 tăm tia vài thằng =))
<codai2810> n2i: gái lớp /me ko bao giờ nói xấu sau lưng người khác nhá, toàn nói tốt :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: không có hình
 * Tux|Ubuntu không tin
<n2i> codai2810: vì chúng nó toàn nói trước mặt codai2810 mà ;)
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: em ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> Xấu không phải là cái tội
<Tux|Ubuntu> nhưng mà .... xấu quá cũng là cái tội.
<codai2810> n2i: uh, nói về người khác trước mặt /me
<codai2810> :D
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: lol
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: hehe :)
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: anh xem ảnh em tag rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> chả thấy ai vừa mắt :D
<codai2810> cha cho hình hài, mẹ cho trí tuệ
 * n2i nói thật gái kĩ thuật không biết nó giấu cái xinh đi đâu nhỉ? nhìn bọn kế toán..ui chu choa.. :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> n2i: ờ
<Tux|Ubuntu> khúc nào ra khúc đới
<Tux|Ubuntu> không mỗi thứ một nơi như con gái kĩ thuật =))
<codai2810> -> phải lấy chồng đẹp trai còn vợ thông minh
<codai2810> kaka
 * Tux|Ubuntu thà lấy vợ xinh nhưng không thông minh mấy còn hơn.
<Tux|Ubuntu> được cái con gái
<Tux|Ubuntu> đứa nào được được cả
<Tux|Ubuntu> mất thì mất toàn bộ
<Tux|Ubuntu> :(
<codai2810> =))
 * codai2810 lặn đi code tiếp
<codai2810> dạo này béo ra, ko làm việc sợ lại béo phì mất
<codai2810> hi'hi'
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: ờ.
<Tux|Ubuntu> to những chỗ cần to thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> =))
<n2i> =))
<codai2810> :3
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=6&t=18120
<Tux|Ubuntu> codai2810: join kìa =)
<n2i> contrai ... năng ... động :-/ động gì? =)) lão này thâm vãi :P
<codai2810> Tux|Ubuntu: :-/
<vubuntor424> em chao cac anh a
<vubuntor424> em chao anh Stanley00
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor424> em vua hoi vu cai driver Broadcom day' a
<vubuntor424> em cai duoc roi anh a :)
<vubuntor424> gio em dang chat trong ubuntu10.10 dasy anh
<vubuntor424> co' mang roi a :) vui lam
<vubuntor424> em muon hoi anh mot chut duoc khong a .
<Stanley00> vubuntor424: uhm, thế thì chúc mừng bạn
<vubuntor424> bay gio em mo file nhac mp3 no' bao fai update cai' code
<vubuntor424> em ok
<vubuntor424> no' bat go pass root em go vao roi no' lai bao'  la khong tim thay pakages ? roi no' treo
<vubuntor424> em muon tat no' mai ma no' cu do' ra
<Stanley00> à, không nên làm như vậy, làm theo hướng dẫn trong link này nè
<Stanley00> !ure
<ubot2> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor424> vang .
<vubuntor424> nhung anh oi em muon kill cai' process dang treo thi lam the' nao ha anh
<vubuntor424> ??
<vubuntor424> em dung lenh kill
<vubuntor424> no's hoi? process e?? ko biet ?
<vubuntor424> :(
<Stanley00> chương trình đó có gui không?
<Stanley00> nếu có gui thì nên dùng lệnh xkill
<vubuntor424> co' man hinh User grafic
<vubuntor424> vang nhung em biet no' la process nao ma kill a ?
<Stanley00> có gui thì xkill, nhấp chuột vào nó là OK
<Lokiheero> muon pid cua process dang chay thi go~ ps aux | grep <ten process> lay duoc pid roi thì sudo kill <pid> thôi
<vubuntor424> em ok duoc roi a hi hi thick qua' thank anh nhieu a .
<Stanley00> Lokiheero: đâu cần phức tạp thế, killall và pkilll đều dựa trên proc name đấy
<vubuntor424> vang a , ten process thuong la ten truong trinh fai khong a ?
<Stanley00> Lokiheero: hoặc không nhớ chính xác thì kill $(pgrep proc_name)
<Stanley00> vubuntor424: không chắc lắm, vd Thunder Bird thì proc name là thunderbird...
<Stanley00> vubuntor424: còn document viewer lại có tên là evince
<vubuntor424> vang em kill duoc roi a . em vua vao site anh dua ... em chay lenh sudo apt-get install libdvdread4  <<< de install thang Player DVD ma no' bao Unlocate cai' fan mem day a :(
<vubuntor424> vang a .
<vubuntor424> vang em kill duoc roi a . em vua vao site anh dua ... em chay lenh sudo apt-get install libdvdread4  <<< de install thang Player DVD ma no' bao Unlocate cai' fan mem day a :(
<vubuntor424> em tuong no' tu dong search tren Internet cho minh chu' a :(
<Stanley00> vubuntor424: chỉ cần cái ure thôi là đủ rồi, mấy cái khác không cần quan tâm đâu
<vubuntor424> da vang .
<Stanley00> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor424> anh oi em chay lenh anh dua ma van ko duoc anh a ?
<Stanley00> nó báo lỗi gì?
<vubuntor424> no' bao la Unable to locate .....ubuntu-restricted ...
<Stanley00> à, chắc do ubuntu mặc định không cho phép, bạn dùng Ubuntu software, mà cài đi,
<vubuntor424> cai the' nao ha anh ? anh chi giup em voi duoc khong anh ? :( please :(
<vubuntor424> roi em muon upgrade thang 10.10 nay len fien ban moi' ( mot cach tu dong , tu no' tim tren Internet ) thi dung lenh gi ha anh ?
<Stanley00> search từ ubuntu restrict extra, rồi chọn more info, use thí source, chờ một tí, sau đó chữ install sẽ sáng lên, chọn install
<vubuntor424> em hua' voi anh la em se bo xp va se hoc hanh cham chi de su dung ubuntu anh a.
<Stanley00> vubuntor424: :)
<vubuntor424> ubuntu restricted extras  <<< search tu nay trong search file / ko co' luon :( no file found :((
<vubuntor424> hay em fai? upgrade no len ban moi' hon a ?
<Stanley00> chà, không ngờ Ubunu software bản cũ yếu vậy,
<Stanley00> bạn chờ chút nha, để coi lại thằng synaptic cái
<vubuntor424> vang a . em cam on anh
<Stanley00> OK, bạn mở synaptic lên, settings/repositories,  tab đầu tiên, tích hết mấy cái source universe multi-universe rétricted
<Stanley00> OK, reload, rồi search ubuntu restricted eextra trong đó
<vubuntor424> synaptic la gi ha anh
<vubuntor424> em xin loi em moi bat dau ubutu duoc vai hom :(
<vubuntor424> roi em go no hien len bang roi a
<vubuntor424> ok
<vubuntor424> anh oi em vua upgrade trong /system/administrator /upgrade > no' bao co' fien ban 11.04 availabe << em click upgard no' dowload duoc mot chut roi bao' loi server :(( la sao ha anh :((
<vubuntor424> hu hu hu
<Stanley00> vubuntor424: lỗi thì không biết tại sao, nhưng mà không nên upgrade như vậy, lâu lắm
<vubuntor424> vang
<Stanley00> nếu bạn muốn upgrade, nên tải bản 11.10 về mà cài mới
<vubuntor424> tai ve roi ghi ra dia va boot lai tu dau ha? anh ?
<Stanley00> uhm
<vubuntor424> co' the nao tai ve ...file image roi ...tu upgrade trong khi dang chay thang cu khong a ?
<Stanley00> mình đã nói là không nên upgrade rồi mà, đây là lần thứ tư rồi đấy
<Stanley00> và voiw file desktop iso thì cũng không thể upgrade như vậy được
<vubuntor424> vang . anh oi em restart may lai mot chut . roi se vao neu anh con do' em se xin duoc hoc hoi anh nhe' . anh that tot bung . em cam on anh nhieu a .
<vubuntor210> em chao anh Stenley00hoo a :)
<Stanley00> hi
<vubuntor210> em chuc anh se thanh StanleyHoo 00 cua Viet nam nhe'
<vubuntor210> em nguong mo lao gia TI? fu' Obamado' lam hi hi
<Stanley00> vubuntor210: nhấn Sta rồi nhấn nút tab ấy bạn à,
<vubuntor210> Stanley00: okey ,
<Stanley00> StanleyHoo là au ấy nhỉ?
<vubuntor210> Stanleyhoo la ti? fu' nguoi Hongkok , giau nhat chau A' chuyen bat dong san va Macao co' bac ma :P
<vubuntor210> anh oi em hoi the' nay a . neu ta dung lenh find de? tim file hoac folder trong terminal thi no' co' tim tat ca cac o? ( tham chi' ko fai? la Filesystem ) ko ha? anh ?
<Stanley00> đó giờ có biết ông này đâu ;P
<Stanley00> vubuntor210: lệnh find à, phức tạp đây, nó sẽ tìm bắt đầu từ thư mục hiện tại, đệ quy cho tất cả các thư mục con.
<Stanley00> nếu thư mục hiện tại là / và bạn đã mount các ổ đĩa vào (thường là /media/xxx) thì nó sẽ tìm tất cả
<Stanley00> nhưng khuyên bạn là nên mount . rồi chạy lệnh updatedb, rồi dùng lệnh locate, sẽ tiết kiệm được khá nhiều thời gian đấy
<Stanley00> locate tìm nhanh hơn find
<vubuntor210> no' se bao la co' folder / hay files ( hay thong bao tat luon fai khong anh ?
<vubuntor210> vang
<vubuntor210> nhung gio em muon nghe nhac ma khong nghe duoc file mp3 :( em buon qua' hom nay em quyet thuc' toi sang' :((
<vubuntor210> anh Stanley00  oi anh gioi thieu cho em fan mem viet tieng viet va cach cai di anh
<Stanley00> èo, thế lúc nãy đã update trong synaptic chưa?
<Stanley00> !ibus-unikey
<ubot2> Ibus-unikey là phần mở rộng cho ibus để gõ tiếng việt một cách linh hoạt. Chi tiết về cài đặt và cấu hình cho ibus(-unikey) xem tại: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor210> :(
<vubuntor210> the' em lai vao synaptic roi search Ibus ... a anh ?
<vubuntor210> ok em se thu lam ngay
<vubuntor210> luc' nay search tu Restrictued extras mai ko co' :((
<vubuntor210> em tim thay thang Ibus gtk ? ma sao chuot no' kho' qiua' vay TROI OI LA TROI :((
<vubuntor210> :((
<vubuntor210> hut 3 bao thuoc' la roi ...
<vubuntor210> co' ca thay huong dan ma ko lam noi? the'n ay tu doc lam sao noi day ha? zoi :(( hu hu :((
<Stanley00> ibus-gtk à? không phải, chính xác là ibus-unikey
<vubuntor210> em tim ko co' ibus-unikey :(( hay la thang 10.10 cua em no' bi lam sao y' :((
<vubuntor210> tim gi cung khong thay troi oi em muon khoc' qua' a nha ...
<Stanley00> bạn paste cái file /etc/apt/sources.list lên trang này rồi gửi link lại vào đây nha
<Stanley00> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<vubuntor210> ok em lam ngay a
<vubuntor210> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766202/  <<< day anh Stanley00 oi
<vubuntor210> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766202/  <<< day anh Stanley00 oi , em paste noi dung cai' /etc/apt/sources.lists  <<< vo day roi ne .
<vubuntor210> anh coi ho em a
<Stanley00> hmm vậy sao không thấy gì hết ta? file đó bình thường mà
<vubuntor210> ???
<vubuntor210> day nhe' em ke? lan luot tung buoc cho anh nghe xem dung khong a .
<vubuntor210> a) em vao terminal go : sudo synaptic <<< no' hien len cai' Graphic' em go chinh sac' tu Ibus-unikey << search
<vubuntor210> roi no' lai hien len mot cai' bang? nho ti' teo co' o trong dien vao find : Ibus-unikey << search ...
<vubuntor210> NOFILE FOUnd ma :((
<vubuntor210> luc' nay tim tu restricted extras cung khong thay' :(((
<vubuntor210> hay anh co' lenh nao ..... go trong Terminal de cho Ubun tu cho fep tat ca cac restricted di :(( hu hu
<Stanley00> thử tắt synaptic đi, rồi terminal, gõ sudo apt-get install ibus-unikey xem
<vubuntor210> vang anh
<vubuntor210> Reading package lists... Done Building dependency tree        Reading state information... Done E: Unable to locate package ibus-unikey
<vubuntor210> :((
<vubuntor210> :((
<vubuntor210> toan loi nay thoi anh a :(( em buon qua' hu hu
<vubuntor210> sao no' toan bao la Reading ...Done ..
<vubuntor210> ma unlocate ....:((
<Stanley00> chà, việc này khó hiểu quá, mình hết khả năng giúp bạn rồi
<Stanley00> vubuntor210: thôi, trễ lắm rồi, mình nghỉ đây. chào bạn.
<vubuntor210> vang em cam on anh a. chuc anh ngu ngon
<vubuntor210> hy vong duoc gap lai an h
<vubuntor210> hinh nhu la no' bao' loi GPG key gi do' qua' cu hoac khong dung anh a .
<vubuntor210> chuc anh ngu ngon
#ubuntu-vn 2011-12-11
<vubuntor200> Các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi: tại sao khi mình gõ các lệnh sudo thì đều hiện ra dòng này: "sudo: unable to resolve host ubuntu", mình cám ơn.
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor200: có đổi hostname gì không ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà lần sau không PM lung tung nhá
<vubuntor200> không
<vubuntor200> mình xem các trang hướng dẫn và sủa lại như thế vẫn không được
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor200: restart có hết không ?
<vubuntor200> không, mình thử rồi
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor200: cho mình xem nội dung /etc/hosts
<vubuntor200> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766747/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor200: bạn dùng ubuntu bản nào ?
<vubuntor200> 11.10, bản mói nhất đấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor200: mà sai rồi kia kìa
<Tux|Ubuntu> /etc/hosts ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> 127.0.0.1
<Tux|Ubuntu> chứ không phải 127.0.1.1
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor200: làm gì mà nghịch tới hosts ?
<vubuntor200> sủa lại là 127.0.0.1 vần bị cái dòng đấy ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor200: sửa lại rồi restart terminal xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> hoặc restart hệ thống
<vubuntor200> restart terminal ko được
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor200: thì restart
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor333: đã bảo không pm rồi mà
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ lệnh hostname coi
<vubuntor333> so-ny
<vubuntor333> so-ri
<vubuntor333> :D
<vubuntor333> gõ hostname được: ubuntu bạn ạ
<Tux|Ubuntu> thế thì nó đúng rồi.
<vubuntor333> vậy sao vẫn bị thế kia
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor333: chả có lý do gì nó bị nữa cả
<Tux|Ubuntu> nếu cái /etc/hosts nó đúng.
<Tux|Ubuntu> và hostname không bị set lung tung cho cái nào khác nữa
<vubuntor333> nhưng sự thật là nó vẫn đang bị :-?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor333: hostname là ubuntu ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> /etc/hosts lại là cái nv***-ubuntu ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> nó đấm nhau ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> có tệp tin /etc/hostname không ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor333: túm lại là bạn phải động chạm gì đến hệ thống rồi chứ không bao giờ tự dưng nó bị thế cả ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> /etc/sudoers như nào ?
<vubuntor333> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766832/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor333> cuối cúng thì bại làm sao hả Tux?
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor333: tại hostname nó không đồng nhất vậy thôi
<Tux|Ubuntu> còn nguyên do ở đâu thì bạn tự tìm vì mình hỏi bạn có trả lời đâu.
<vubuntor333> mình chưa bao giờ làm gì với file hosts trước đó nên bạn hỏi thì sao mình trả lời được?. thấy cái dòng đó lâu rồi, bây giờ mới hỏi.
<vubuntor333> bạn nói rõ hơn được không?
<vubuntor085> hellooooo
<Stanley00> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor085> bạn chĩ tôi cách cài driver sound card dc k
<vubuntor085> tôi xài card santa cruz 5.1
<Stanley00> sound card thường thi ubuntu sẽ tự nhận, chỉ cần chỉnh thôi.
<vubuntor085> chỉnh sao vậy bạn
<Stanley00> bạn có dùng headphone không?
<vubuntor085> có bạn
<Stanley00> thứ nhất, bạn dùng U bản mấy?
<vubuntor085> 11.10 đó bạn
<Stanley00> rồi, bạn nhaapd vào biểu tượng cái loa, chọn sound setting
<vubuntor085> ok, vo rồi
<vubuntor085> ubuntu của tôi là tiếng việt
<Stanley00> tab output, connector là analog speaker
<Stanley00> tốt nhất bạn nên kiếm một trình nghe nhạc nào đó, cho nó phát nhạc leein tực để test dễ hơn nha bạn
<vubuntor085> đầu ra hả bạn
<Stanley00> chắc vậy :-s
<vubuntor085> nghe nhạc trên mạng đc k
<Stanley00> cũng được nữa
<vubuntor085> ok rồi
<Stanley00> có tiếng chưa bạn?
<vubuntor085> tiếng onboard:(
<vubuntor085> cắm bên card k nghe
<Stanley00> vậy qua tab phần cứng, chọn đúng cái sound card, tab đầu ra cũng có một chỗ chọn card xuất đấy, thử chọn 2 cái đó nữa xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> Nhớ đâu mặc định thằng pulseaudio nó phọt ra HDMI của VGA rời =)
<vubuntor085> k đc lun bạn ơi
<Stanley00> à, sn Tux|Ubuntu qua rồi à, sn tiếp chiêu tiếp nha, đang bận công chuyện :D
<vubuntor085> bạn giúp tôi cài card sound đc k tux:(
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor333: lspci coi nào
 * codai2810 tát anh Tux|Ubuntu: ra súp pọt kìa
<Tux|Ubuntu> !paste
<ubot2> Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
 * Tux|Ubuntu bị tát oan
 * Tux|Ubuntu dỗi
 * codai2810 nhe răng cười 
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi vào xó ngồi uống cafe
 * Tux|Ubuntu véo má codai2810 
<vubuntor085> là sao bạn ơi
<vubuntor085> tôi mới cài ubuntu chưa biết rành
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor085: mở terminal lên gõ lspci rồi đưa mấy cái dòng nó hiện lên lên trang kia
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi gửi link về đây
<vubuntor085> http://paste.ubuntu.com/766942/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor085> link do ban
<Tux|Ubuntu> Okie.
<Tux|Ubuntu> Giờ bạn nhấn phím Windows
<Tux|Ubuntu> gõ sound
<Tux|Ubuntu> rồi mở mục Sound lên
<Tux|Ubuntu> chuyển sang thẻ Hardware
<vubuntor085> hardwera o am thanh ha
<Tux|Ubuntu> Ở dưới có mục Profile đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> chọn cái HDMI rồi nhấn Test Speakers xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> (nhớ cắm dây nhá)
<vubuntor085> k có hdmi, chỉ có stereo thôi:(
<Tux|Ubuntu> có bao nhiêu devices ở đấy
<vubuntor085> có 5 cái
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor085: đọc tên coi ?
<vubuntor085> stereo analog output
<vubuntor085> stereo kỹ thuật số (IEC958) output
<Tux|Ubuntu> (ubuntu tiếng việt :(( )
<vubuntor085> stereo kỹ thuật số (IEC958) out put & steoreo analog output
<vubuntor085> đúng rồi, tiếng việt
<vubuntor085> stereo analog output
<vubuntor085> analog stereo duplex
<vubuntor085> het rồi bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor085: bạn cài drivers VGA chưa ?
<Tux|Ubuntu> drivers của nVidia ấy ?
<vubuntor085> vừa mới cài cái ubuntu nó cho update nhìu lắm, chắc có nVidia trong đó
<Tux|Ubuntu> kiểm tra lại xem
<vubuntor085> kt sao bạn
<vubuntor085> alo
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor085: vào mục Addional drivers ấy
<Tux|Ubuntu> tiếng việt chịu không biêt nó tên gì
<vubuntor085> tieng viet la gi vay ban
<vubuntor085> :(
<vubuntor085> hinh` no ra sao
<Stanley00> vubuntor085: mình thấy bạn nên chuyển tạm sang giao diện tiếng anh, sau khi làm xong chuyển lại cũng không muộn
<vubuntor085> chuyen o dau vay ban
<Stanley00> vào system setting, phần language support ấy
<vubuntor085> la' co mau xanh ha ban
<Stanley00> uhm,
<Stanley00> bạn kéo cái dòng có chữ tiếng anh, hay english gì đấy lên đầu, rồi log out, log in lại
<vubuntor085> ban doi toi khoi dong lai nhe
<vubuntor615> ban Tux con do ko
<vubuntor615> ban Tux oi
<vubuntor583> Các anh cho em hỏi.Trên ubuntu server có trình duyệt web không nhỉ
<vubuntor583> e mới tập dùng, nên gà quá
<n2i> thích loại nào? :3
<vubuntor583> em thích firefox
<vubuntor615> ban tux oiiiiiiiiiiiiii
<vubuntor583> cài thế nào hả anh
<vubuntor583> em đang cài opennms
<vubuntor583> mà đến đoạn này
<vubuntor583> không biết làm kiểu gì nữa
<n2i> vubuntor583: xài server? => không gui? hay đã cài gui?
<vubuntor583> không cài anh ạh
<n2i> thế sao xài firefox được :3
<vubuntor583> ah
<n2i> elinks, links, lynx, w3m...blah blah, mớ đó đủ xài chưa?
<vubuntor583> thế là phải cài GUI vào j
<vubuntor583> oke
<vubuntor583> để em thử coi
<vubuntor615> n2i oi
<n2i> muốn xài firefox thì GUI mới được
<n2i> còn khoogn thì mớ trên là xài phe phé rồi
<vubuntor615> chi? toi cai` sound card voi'
<vubuntor583> hihi
<vubuntor583> thanks anh
<vubuntor615> n2i oi
<n2i> vubuntor615: vụ của bạn mình không tiếp nhận. :) Tux|Ubuntu đâu rồi ta :|
<n2i> vubuntor615: cái sound card gì gì ấy nhỉ?
<n2i> vubuntor583: server đú GUI mà chi
<vubuntor583> hihi
<vubuntor583> mà anh ơi
<vubuntor583> thế mún cài elinks
<vubuntor583> thì làm thế nào anh
<n2i> :3
 * n2i oải rồi, chưa biết cách cài soft trên U sao?
<vubuntor615> tai hoi` nay? ban Tux chi? minh2 giua? chung`, restart lai k thay tl
<vubuntor583> hihi
<vubuntor583> tại mới dùng mà anh
<vubuntor583> ah
<n2i> vubuntor615: chắc lão đang max volume nghe black metal :3
<vubuntor583> mà để em thử đã
<vubuntor583> không được rùi hỏi anh nha
<n2i> vubuntor583: thế học lệnh cơ bản và tìm hiều thêm trước khi xài server sẽ tốt hơn
<n2i> vubuntor615: nói thật là mình không có xài sound nào cả, ngoài cái onboard xài đỡ, nãy cũng không theo dõi vấn đề của cậu nên cũng không rõ thế nào.
<vubuntor615> ban do kiu minh update driver xong chi? tip':(
<n2i> vubuntor615: update driver? cho gì? sound hay VGA? nãy có thấy loáng thoáng nVidia gì đó nữa. vấn đề của cậu là gì nhỉ? không xài đc sound card nhỉ?
<vubuntor615> dung' roi` ban, no' k nghe gi` het
<vubuntor615> ban do kiu update nVidia
 * n2i máy sang quá, chả bù cho mềnh :'(
<vubuntor615> hellooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: ping, tiếp tục sự nghiệp kìa
<n2i> vubuntor615: vấn đề của cậu đã solve đến mức nào rồi nhỉ?
<vubuntor615> solve la` sao va ban
<n2i> à, uhm, nghĩa là đã đc giải quyết đến mức nào rồi ấy
<n2i> mình thấy hình như cậu gặp cả vấn đề về sound card và vga luôn thì phải
<vubuntor615> chỉ bị sound à, vga xem phim 1080p trên lcd 40in tốt lắm
<n2i> wow
<vubuntor615> coi bằng cổng vga, k có hdmi:(
<n2i> thôi, để ới Tux|Ubuntu ra vậy, lão này có kinh nghiệm hơn
<vubuntor615> bạn đó đi đâu lâu quá:(
<n2i> chịu, nhưng chắc là chưa ngủ, xem phim, đọc docs, nghe rock, lướt web hoặc code proj gì đó :3
<vubuntor615> co nik yaho bro do k ban
<codai2810> ở đây ko cho phép cung cấp nick yahoo của supporter ;))
<codai2810> vubuntor615: đi ngủ đi mai quay lại :D
 * codai2810 đi ngủ :D
<n2i> yeah, that is.
<vubuntor615> lở đợi rồi đợi lun:(
<n2i> vubuntor615: chúc may mắn!
<n2i> codai2810: ngủ sơm kìa, kẻo mọc mụn
 * Tux|Ubuntu đi nằm tí mà quái ngủ được
<Tux|Ubuntu> lạnh quá
<vubuntor615> alooooooooooo
<n2i> Tux|Ubuntu: vụ sound card help cho xong kìa.
<codai2810> lol
<vubuntor615> tôi vào additons driver rồi sao nưa bạn Tux
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor615: cài được drivers của nVidia chưa
<vubuntor615> version 173 đó bạn
<vubuntor615> giờ sao nửa bạn
<n2i> G9 all! Ngủ thôi, kẻo vợ rệt cho lại cực! :3 Have a nice day!
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor615: vào lại mục Sound -> hardware
<Tux|Ubuntu> xem đã có cái HDMI nào chưa
<vubuntor615> vẫn y như cũ luôn bạn
<Tux|Ubuntu> vubuntor615: mình bận chút
<Tux|Ubuntu> bạn thử theo mấy cái này xem
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://www.google.com.vn/search?q=nVidia+chipset+HDMI+ubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: nVidia chipset HDMI ubuntu - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<vubuntor693> helloooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo
<Tux|Ubuntu> http://d24w6bsrhbeh9d.cloudfront.net/photo/946225_460s.jpg
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-03
<CoconutCrab> hongphuc: đây có phải bạn Hong Phuc Nguyen trên FB không nhỉ?
<hongphuc> ko ban
<hongphuc> !!
<CoconutCrab> okay
<hongphuc> @@
<CoconutCrab> thế thôi, sorry đã làm phiền
 * CoconutCrab lăn đi
<hongphuc> cho mình hỏi tí
<hongphuc> bây h mình dùng firefox nó không hiện chữ nữa
<CoconutCrab> chắc lỗi font, restart coi
<hongphuc> với lại dùng pidgin chữ ô vuông
<hongphuc> @@
<hongphuc> h fix sao đây bạn
<hongphuc> đã restart
 * CoconutCrab bận chút việc, ai đó support đi nha
<vubuntor013> lỗi firefox không hiện chữ
<vubuntor013> mình fix sao đây mấy bạn
<vubuntor013> @@
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: refresh font-cache và restart firefox
<_Tux_> hoặc restart luôn cũng được
<vubuntor122> chào anh em ubuntu Viet Nam Mình :D
<_Tux_> welcome to hell
<vubuntor122> mình đang vừa cài xong ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor122> cài ibus-unikey rồi
<vubuntor122> nhưng chỉ gõ được kiểu telex thôi
<vubuntor122> không biết làm cách nào gõ được kiểu VNI
<vubuntor122> phiền các anh em hướng dẫn mình với
<_Tux_> Hiện cái toolbar lên
<_Tux_> sau đó chuyển về kiểu VNI
<vubuntor122> mình hiện rồi nhưng không thấy chỗ nào cho chọn kiểu gõ bạn ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: toolbar ở dưới cơ không phải ở system tray
<vubuntor122> thế ạ, mình cài teamviewer rồi phiền bạn một chút nhé
 * _Tux_ không biết TeamViewer là cái gì :)
<vubuntor122> bạn lại trêu mình rồi :D
<vubuntor122> teamview là phần mềm cho bạn điều khiển máy mình từ xa ấy bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: bạn tự cấu hình chút đi
<_Tux_> hiện ra cái bar đấy rồi
<_Tux_> thì nhấn vô là nó hiện setup mà
<vubuntor122> mình nghịch từ nãy rồi bạn ạ, cũng rất muốn tự làm nhưng vì mới làm quen với ubuntu nên nghịc ra
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: hiện nó lên rồi
<_Tux_> nhấn vô biểu tưởng settings của nó
<_Tux_> chọn Full Setup
<vubuntor308> hello?
<vubuntor308> Co ai đấy không
<kid__> holle
<vubuntor308> hello?
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor308> ok
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: được chưa?
<vubuntor308> Mình có vấn đề với Gparted
<vubuntor308> Mình đang dùng linux mint 14
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: execute lệnh này /usr/lib/ibus-unikey/ibus-setup-unikey
<_Tux_> vubuntor013: done
<_Tux_> (nghĩ cần đưa cái kia vô wiki)
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor308> Nó không resize được partition
<vubuntor308> Nút resize bị ẩn
<kid__> unlock đi
<vubuntor308> Nhưng bản gparted trong livecd thì resize được
<kid__> à
<kid__> thế mount
<vubuntor308> à mà chụp cái ảnh màn hình như thế nào nhỉ ?
<kid__> nút trên bàn phím đó bạn
<vubuntor308> Nhưng tính năng đấy
<vubuntor308> Nó không chụp được
<vubuntor308> Khi đang click chuột vào cái gì đó
<vubuntor308> Kiểu như click vào menu rồi chụp ý
<vubuntor308> T_T
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: đang mount
<_Tux_> thì resize bằng răng à
<_Tux_> dùng gparted khi bản thân cái phân vùng đó đang được mount
<_Tux_> hoặc nó ảnh hưởng đến phân vùng khác thì sao được
<_Tux_> dùng liveCD/USB mà làm việc đó
<vubuntor308> nó đang được mount thì không resize, xóa or làm gì à ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: yeah
<vubuntor308> oh
<vubuntor308> thanks anh Tux
<vubuntor308> Thế cái vụ chụp ảnh
<vubuntor308> Tính như nào anh ?
<vubuntor308> Kiểu đang bật menu hoặc popup nào đó
<vubuntor308> Nó không cho chụp
<kid__> à
<kid__> cái này hình như mặc định nó vậy
<vubuntor308> thế có cái apps chụp nào không vậy ?
<vubuntor308> Như window thì dù đang bật cứ cái gì thì nó vẫn chụp lại được :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: shutter
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: linux cũng vậy thôi
<vubuntor308> ok
<vubuntor308> Như thế dễ support hơn
<_Tux_> còn chụp menu thì trước giờ windows cũng có chụp được đâu
<vubuntor308> :P
 * _Tux_ ếu quan tâm =))
<_Tux_> thấy có mỗi cái screenshot tool mặc định của MacOSX là làm được thế
<_Tux_> còn như bố scrot thì cũng hơi cực :)
<vubuntor308> Đang thử down shutter
<vubuntor308> CÒn nhiều câu hỏi lắm
<vubuntor308> Mong mọi người trả lời hết
<vubuntor308> T.T
<kid__> ở đây hỏi nhiều là thu phí đó
<_Tux_> ờ
<_Tux_> 50k/câu
<_Tux_> :D
<vubuntor308> Chơi luôn :D
<vubuntor308> Trả lời đi đã
 * kid__ đang tháng đói kém
<vubuntor308> TRả tiền sau
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: ứng trước 1 câu
<_Tux_> hô hô
<vubuntor308> ?
<vubuntor308> Ai chơi thế
<_Tux_> chưa kể vừa trả lời 1 câu rồi
<kid__> ứng tạm tiền nửa câu đi
<vubuntor308> Nhỡ trả xong
<_Tux_> như thế là 2 câu
<vubuntor308> Cầm tiền chay thì sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: 50k đã
<vubuntor308> Trả lời trước
<_Tux_> tính câu trước luôn
<_Tux_> không xoắn
<kid__> _Tux_: câu vừa nãy coi như lấy tiếng
<_Tux_> =]]Æ°
<kid__> tính làm gì
 * _Tux_ tính cả
<kid__> okie
 * kid__ chui vào xó lấy sổ sách ra đếm câu 
<_Tux_> phí giao dịch lần đầu 100%
<_Tux_> lần sau còn 50%
<_Tux_> 50% trả sau khi đã trả lời
<_Tux_> ;))
<vubuntor308> T.T
<_Tux_> ok?
<vubuntor308> à mà ở đây chuyên ubuntu thôi à
<vubuntor308> Có
<vubuntor308> Chuyên linux không ;)
<kid__> okie
 * kid__ thấy tiền đang về
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: cứ giữ đúng thỏa thuận
<_Tux_> ubuntu là linux. sao phải xoắn
<_Tux_> ;))
<vubuntor308> À có nghĩa là vấn đề với distro khác có trả lời không ;)
<_Tux_> có
<_Tux_> tất nhiên là phải có $$$
<vubuntor308> $_$
<_Tux_> ngoài Ubuntu thì thu phí x2
<kid__> hơ
<_Tux_> kid__: tính toán đê
<_Tux_> =]]
<kid__> vubuntor308:  túm lại là có hỏi không nào:D
<vubuntor308> À có
<vubuntor308> À
<vubuntor308> Cái IRC này
 * _Tux_ đề nghị chuyển khoản câu đầu =))
<vubuntor308> Sao join qua xChat
<kid__> _Tux_:  mà hình như
<vubuntor308> Không được thế
<vubuntor308> Qua đây mới được
<kid__> nãy giờ đồng chí kia hỏi mất câu rồi ý
<_Tux_> kid__: thì đó
<_Tux_> 3-4 câu gì đó
<kid__> okie
 * kid__ ghi chép
<vubuntor308> Qua web ấý thì được
<vubuntor308> Cứ ghi đi ;)
<kid__> sao qua xchat lại không được?
<vubuntor308> Chờ tí
<vubuntor308> Kênh
<vubuntor308> Máy chủ
<vubuntor308> Freenote đúng không
<_Tux_> node
<_Tux_> not note
<vubuntor308> http://www.uphinhnhanh.com/view-19H_nh_ch_p.png
<vubuntor308> Có thấy ai đâu ?
<iSupyBot> Title: Up hinh, up hinh nhanh, up hinh len mang, up hinh len blog, up hinh facebook, up hinh fb, up hinh len web, up hinh dep (at www.uphinhnhanh.com)
<vubuntor308> ừ freenode
<vubuntor308> Viết nhầm ;(
<_Tux_> ;)
<normal_guest> hello
<normal_guest> ok
<_Tux_> normal_guest: <- vubuntor308 <-
<normal_guest> giờ lại được....
<_Tux_> vubuntor308: ếu đọc thông báo
<_Tux_> lại còn ý kiến
<_Tux_> =))
<normal_guest> vubuntor308 đây
<kid__> $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$
<normal_guest> Sao mà nhiều lúc nó cứ làm sao ý
<normal_guest> Lúc vào được lúc không
<normal_guest> ...
<normal_guest> Kiểm tra kĩ rồi
<_Tux_> nó bảo 60s sau khi connect kìa ;)
<_Tux_> xài Pidgin thì hem xài
<_Tux_> xài xchat làm chi ;)
<_Tux_> thấy normal_guest bookmark dâm trí
<_Tux_> HVA
<_Tux_> chắc normal_guest lại là hacker rồi
<_Tux_> như thế phí chuyên gia x2 nữa
<_Tux_> kid__: ghi chép hộ phát
<_Tux_> hoa hồng 20%
<_Tux_> =]]
<normal_guest> soi thế
<normal_guest> ...
<normal_guest> Quên mất không che
<kid__> chuẩn
<_Tux_> VoZer khuyến mãi dầu ăn nữa
<kid__> không phải noob
 * kid__ đề nghị normal_guest thanh toán
<normal_guest> à
<normal_guest> muốn cài window song song với linux
<normal_guest> thì cài xong
<normal_guest> Làm sao chọn vào OS nào ?
<normal_guest> Chỉnh ở đâu nhỉ ?
<_Tux_> thanh toán đã
<kid__> normal_guest: làm theo deal agreement đê
<normal_guest> trả lời đi
<normal_guest> :)
<normal_guest> Thanh toán sau
<_Tux_> normal_guest: no no no
<normal_guest> ok
<normal_guest> Chờ tí
 * kid__ bịt mồm _Tux_ lại , hem cho trả lời gì nữa
<normal_guest> ok
<kid__> tiền nong cứ để mình
<normal_guest> CHuyển rồi đấy
<normal_guest> Tí ra ngan hàng mà check
<normal_guest> :)
<normal_guest> Answer
 * kid__ cất sổ sách lại, bò vào xó
<_Tux_> normal_guest: ok
<_Tux_> bạn đã chém gió
<kid__> normal_guest: mình dùng ebanking:3
<_Tux_> vì thế
 * _Tux_ cắm quạt, bật số 3
 * _Tux_ uống trà
 * kid__ đắp chăn
<normal_guest> Thôi giúp đi mà
<normal_guest> Mình học sinh
<normal_guest> không có tiền
<normal_guest> :(
<_Tux_> nghe biểu hacker nhiều tiền lắm
<_Tux_> đi hack bank cơ mà
<_Tux_> kid__: nhề
<normal_guest> Bookmark HVA thôi
<normal_guest> Chứ có phải hacker đâu
<normal_guest> @@
<kid__> kin
<kid__> học sinh bm HVA thì cũng không phải người thường đâu
<kid__> tiền đê
<normal_guest> hacker thì chả hỏi mấy câu này
<normal_guest> :)
<_Tux_> cần tiền tươi thóc thật
<normal_guest> thế
<normal_guest> Không tiền
<normal_guest> Không trả lời chứ giề
<_Tux_> bạn bảo thế mà =]]
<normal_guest> thôi đi hỏi chỗ khác :-<
<_Tux_> good
 * _Tux_ bật Chen-Chen-Ho
<ab> hello ?
<Guest94421> Có ai đó không ?
<Guest94421> >
<Guest94421> ?
<kid__> :3
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<Guest94421> à
<Guest94421> Mình connect USB vào máy tính
<Guest94421> Bị lỗi
<Guest94421> Không hiểu sao
<Guest94421> Nó ghi là
<Guest94421> Cant mount
<Guest94421> Vậy giải quyết thế nào ?
<Guest94421> File system cannot be mounted
<_Tux_> Guest94421: không giữ đúng lời hứa
<_Tux_> =))
<Guest94421> ?
<Guest94421> Sao vậy ?
<_Tux_> Guest94421: là normal_guest
<kid__> Guest94421: https://www.google.com.vn/search?q=+File+system+cannot+be+mounted\&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8&aq=t&rls=org.mozilla:en-US:official&client=firefox-a
<_Tux_> chạy bằng răng à
<iSupyBot> Title: File system cannot be mounted\ - Tìm với Google (at www.google.com.vn)
<_Tux_> =))
<kid__> Guest94421: đó bạn:)
<Guest94421> Mình vừa thử cắm USB vào xong
<Guest94421> Giờ thì nó lại được
<Guest94421> =.=
<Guest94421> Đời nó troll mình
<Guest94421> Làm sao để biết linux có nhận swap hay không vậy ?
<_Tux_> .g how to known swap is active linux
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.linuxforums.org/forum/miscellaneous/41889-how-find-out-if-swap-partition-available-active.html
<kid__> Guest94421: hàng free thì chịu khó vận động chân tay tí đi
<kid__> khi nào có tiền vào đây hỏi
<kid__> support đến tận răng luôn:3
<Severus> Guest94421:
<Severus> usb của bạn hiệu gì thế
<Severus> ?
<_Tux_> Severus: thằng này để im
<_Tux_> để anh làm việc
<_Tux_> :))
<Guest94421> không biết
<kid__> Severus: đi chỗ khác chơi đê
<Guest94421> Tại sao
<Guest94421> Theo cái lệnh top
<Guest94421> Nó ghi có KiB swap used
<Guest94421> Mà hiện trong partition ở Gparted
<Severus> :))
<Guest94421> Không có phân vùng Swap là sao
<Severus> đuổi em nhá
<Severus> em đi ra
<Severus> :))
<Guest94421> thế là thế nào vậy ?
<Guest94421> à mình có phân vùng Swap lúc cài rồi
<Guest94421> Nhưng cái Gparted nó ghi là hệ thống tập tin
<Guest94421> KHông rõ
<Guest94421> Cái phân vùng đấy ghi hệ thống tập tin : không rõ
<Guest94421> hay không rõ là linux swap hở
<kid__>  không rõ thì là không rõ chớ:)
<Guest94421> thế có nghĩa máy tính nó troll mình hỏ
<Guest94421> Một đằng bảo là có
<Guest94421> Một đằng bảo là không
<Guest94421> hờ
<Guest94421> Đời...
<Guest94421> ?
<Severus> Guest94421: này giồn ku 974 hôm qua quá
<Severus> =]]
<Guest94421> Giải thích mình với
<Guest94421> Thế có nghĩa nó có nhận không
<Guest94421> Mà trong lệnh top nó có báo used
<Guest94421> mà trong Gparted nó ghi không rõ
<Guest94421> ?
<_Tux_> swap là swap
<_Tux_> không rõ là không rõ
<_Tux_> :)
<Severus> .g check memory linux
<iPhenny> Severus: http://www.cyberciti.biz/faq/linux-check-memory-usage/
<iSupyBot> Title: Linux Check Memory Usage (at www.cyberciti.biz)
<_Tux_> Severus: Guest94421 là hacker tương lai :D
<Severus> em xin lỗi đã ãi lời anh _Tux_
<Severus> :(
<Severus> đi ra cho hacker làm việc
<Severus> kẻo mất acc IRC
<Severus> =]]
<Guest94421> Đây nhé
<Guest94421> bit.ly/UaTobf
<Guest94421> Cái phần không rõ ấy
<Guest94421> là cái partition mà mình phân vùng lúc cài đặt là swap
<Guest94421> sao lúc cài xong nó thành thế là sao ?
<kid__> set lại thành phân vùng trao đổi
<kid__> concun_yeudoi
<kid__> :3
<Guest94421> Mình làm thử theo cái memory checking mà anh trước đưa cho thì thấy có SD
<Guest94421> Set
<Guest94421> Nó bị lỗi
<Guest94421> DX
<Guest94421> Nó ghi là thiết bị hoặc tài nguyên đang bận
<Guest94421> http://www.uphinhnhanh.com/view-92Terminal_003.png
<iSupyBot> Title: Up hinh, up hinh nhanh, up hinh len mang, up hinh len blog, up hinh facebook, up hinh fb, up hinh len web, up hinh dep (at www.uphinhnhanh.com)
<_Tux_> .g concun_yeudoi Yahoo
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=80&t=12961&start=160
<_Tux_> kid__: ôi Google
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> thẩm nào mình thấy quen quen
<Guest94421> vậy là sao ?
<Guest94421> sao search cái concun_yeudoi làm gì
<Guest94421> Tên USB ?
<vubuntor519> Có ai giúp mình cái này hok
<vubuntor519> có bạn nào chỉ mình cách khi in Cup Pdf nó sẽ cho mình đặt tên file pdf xong mới in không bạn
<vubuntor058> mình xin hỏi, mình đang xài bản ubuntu 12.4, lần vừa rồi mình có cập nhật bản vá cho ubuntu. Nhưng mỗi khi khởi động ubuntu thì đều nhận được thông báo là "Hệ thống có vấn đề" và yêu cầu nhập pass root để nhận được sự trợ giúp. Xin hỏi mình phải làm sao? Mong nhận được sự phản hồi...
<vubuntor058> Hãy mail cho mình: minhchien20@ymail.com xin cám ơn nhiều.
<heroandtn3> vubuntor058: không ai mail lại cho bạn đâu
<heroandtn3> .g đặt câu hỏi thông minh thế nào site:ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=3359
<iSupyBot> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<heroandtn3> vấn đề của bạn thì bạn làm như sau
<vubuntor058> vâng
<heroandtn3> khi khởi động, bạn chọn Recover Mode
<vubuntor058> ok
<heroandtn3> vào được chế độ đó
<vubuntor058> rồi sao?
<heroandtn3> bạn chọn Enable Networking để nó bật mạng
<heroandtn3> sau đó chọn Fix Froken Pakage gì đó
<heroandtn3> mình ko nhớ rõ lắm
<vubuntor058> ừh
<vubuntor058> còn nữa không bạn?
<heroandtn3> nó chạy xong thì bạn thoát ra vào lại
<vubuntor058> cám ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor058> mình sẽ thử.
<vubuntor058> nếu có vấn đề gì thì lại xin sự trợ giúp của bạn
<vubuntor058> cho hỏi nếu nó đòi mật khẩu root thì có nên điền pass không?
<heroandtn3> bạn yên tâm là ko sợ virus đâu
<heroandtn3> còn có điền hay ko thì bạn đọc thông tin xem nó bảo điền pass làm gì
<heroandtn3> rồi tự quyết định xem có nên hay ko
<vubuntor058> mình bị trường hợp này sau khi cập nhật bạn à.
<heroandtn3> bạn cứ làm như mình đi rồi xem nó có bị nữa ko
<vubuntor058> ok không biết lần sau lên thì có gặp bạn không?
<heroandtn3> có
<vubuntor058> mình muốn nhận sự trợ giúp trực tiếp
<vubuntor058> cám ơn nhé
<vubuntor058> chào bạn
<Severus> vubuntor058:
<Severus> cái đó là emergency mode
<Severus> cứ oánh pass vào rồi fix
<vubuntor058> nhưng mình không biết cách kích hoạt root
<vubuntor058> emergency mode?? là gì?
<vubuntor465> chào các bạn, như mình đã xin sự trợ giúp từ giờ trước. Máy mình khi khởi động thì thường gặp cảnh báo: Hệ thống đang có vấn đề và cần phải nhập mật khẩu root để gửi đi và được sửa.. Lỗi này xảy ra khi cập nhập bản vá!
<vubuntor465> Mình đã làm theo sự trợ giúp của các bạn, đó là sửa lại hện thống! Nhưng không được.
<vubuntor465> Tuy không xảy ra sự trục trặc về hệ thống nhưng mỗi khi khởi động nó đều báo thế. Rất chán, mong nhận sự trợ giúp của các bạn.
<heroandtn3> khi nó thông báo thế thì bạn nhập pass vào và làm theo hướng dẫn xem
<vubuntor465> Nhập pass của admin à bạn?
<heroandtn3> pass khi bạn cài ubuntu đó
<vubuntor465> Khi nhập pass nó hỏi có gửi đi không? Mình đã click tiếp tục nhưng vẫn không có sự hướng dẫn nào cả
<vubuntor465> chắc không ảnh hưởng đến hệ thống chú bạn?
<heroandtn3> ko
<heroandtn3> lúc nãy bạn làm giống như mình hướng dẫn vẫn ko được à?
<vubuntor465> không được bạn à
<vubuntor465> Nhưng không như bạn nói về các bước
<heroandtn3> vậy nó như thế nào?
<vubuntor465>  Mình cũng không nhớ kỹ, khi vào recovery, chọn enable network, nó lại trở về màn hình desk luôn. MÌnh chỉ có thể chọn chế độ sửa file hệ thống. Trong lúc sửa, nó hiện vài lệnh hỏi mình có Y/N xóa 1 số chương trình cài đặt không? Mình đã chọn Y, vài lần như thế. Rồi khởi động lại.
<vubuntor465> Và vân bị nhắc: hệ thống có vấn đề
<heroandtn3> ok
<vubuntor465> Nó chỉ thiết đặt lại 1 số tùy chỉnh nhỏ...
<heroandtn3> bây h bạn mở terminal lên và gõ lần lượt các lệnh sau, nếu lỗi ở lệnh nào thì dừng lại báo cho mình biết nhé
<heroandtn3> $ sudo apt-get install -f
<heroandtn3> $ sudo apt-get update && sudo apt-get upgrade
<heroandtn3> $ sudo apt-get autoremove && sudo apt-get autoclean
<vubuntor465> ok mình sẽ làm lần lượt
<vubuntor465> go xong lenh thu nhat, no bao khong duoc nang cap, khong duoc cai dat, khong duoc go bo
<heroandtn3> bạn copy toàn bộ kết quả ra đây cho mình
<heroandtn3> chọn rồi bấm Ctrl+Shift+C để copy
<heroandtn3> !paste
<ubot2> Với nội dung dài hơn 4 dòng, xin mời copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com, điền tên, ấn nút paste, rồi gửi đường dẫn (link) vào đây
<vubuntor465> bạn ơi mình cần copy đoạn nào đây, vì mình không thấy rõ kết quả cả
<vubuntor465> dòng cuối cùng nó chỉ hiển thị hoàn tất
<vubuntor465> hình như đây là lệnh cập nhật à?
<heroandtn3> đúng rồi
<heroandtn3> "vubuntor465: go xong lenh thu nhat, no bao khong duoc nang cap, khong duoc cai dat, khong duoc go bo"
<vubuntor465> đúng bạn
<heroandtn3> bạn copy cái mà nó "báo" đấy
<vubuntor465> minhchien@minhchien-HP-ProBook-4420s:~$ sudo apt-get install -f [sudo] password for minhchien:  Đang đọc các danh sách gói...... Hoàn tất Đang xây dựng cây quan hệ phụ thuộc        Đang đọc thông tin về tình trạng... Hoàn tất 0 đã nâng cấp, 0 mới được cài đặt, 0 cần gỡ bỏ, và 0 chưa được nâng cấp.
<heroandtn3> ok
<heroandtn3> bạn gõ tiếp các lệnh dưới đi
<vubuntor465> đã xong rồi bạn
<vubuntor465> gõ cả 3 rồi
<heroandtn3> ok
<heroandtn3> thêm lệnh này nữa
<heroandtn3> $ sudo apt-get clean
<vubuntor465> không thấy có cái gì bạn à.
<vubuntor465> sau khi gõ lệnh đó
<heroandtn3> ok
<vubuntor465> chắc là xóa file rác à?
<heroandtn3> h bạn khởi động lại máy
<vubuntor465> ok
<heroandtn3> xem có lỗi đó nữa ko
<vubuntor465> mình sẽ liên hệ với bạn trong ít phút nữa
<vubuntor465> đợi mình nha
<vubuntor938> chào bạn, mình đây
<vubuntor938> kết quả có lẽ là ok rồi
<heroandtn3> vậy à
<vubuntor938> giờ chưa thấy thông báo nữa
<heroandtn3> chúc mừng bạn
<vubuntor938> cám ơn bạn nhiều
<vubuntor938> nhưng cho mình hỏi
<heroandtn3> bạn cứ hỏi
<vubuntor938> sau khi thao tác mấy lệnh này thì các tùy chỉnh sao lại trở về như cũ (lúc chưa xảy ra thông báo lỗi) bạn hiểu chứ
<vubuntor938> thôi, bạn à. Dù gì cũng ok rồi
<vubuntor938> mà mình có thể đăng ký thành viên không?
<vubuntor938> mình cón có rất nhiều điều cần được học hỏi từ các bạn
<heroandtn3> thành viên gì vậy bạn?
<heroandtn3> bạn có thể đăng kí thành viên trên diễn đàn
<vubuntor938> thế à?
<heroandtn3> hoặc tham gia trên facebook
<heroandtn3> hoặc sử dụng kênh IRC, chính là cái này
<vubuntor938> face là gì?
<heroandtn3> .g su dung irc site:ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=41&t=1270
<heroandtn3> .g facebook ubuntu-vn
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.facebook.com/pages/UbuntuVN/162034097164821
<iSupyBot> Title: UbuntuVN (at www.facebook.com)
<heroandtn3> ồ ko
<heroandtn3> https://www.facebook.com/groups/foss.vn/
<iSupyBot> Title: Welcome to Facebook (at www.facebook.com)
<heroandtn3> đây
<vubuntor938> tuyệt vời
<vubuntor938> mình mới làm quen linux
<vubuntor938> nên bỡ ngỡ lắm
<vubuntor938> mình đã xin đăng ký gia nhập nhóm rồi
<heroandtn3> you're welcome
<vubuntor938> thank
<heroandtn3> mình khuyên bạn nên đọc kĩ bài này trước
<heroandtn3> .g đặt câu hỏi thông minh site:ubuntu-vn.org
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?t=3359
<vubuntor938> ok cảm ơn....
<vubuntor833> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi làm sao để tắt chế độ khi click chuột phải nó cũng tự động click đc như chuôtj trái ý
<vubuntor833> nhìu khi mình click chuột phải để chọn cái gì đó thì nó tự động click ko theo ý mình :(
<vubuntor833> ai biết thì giúp mình vs
<vubuntor833> ko có ai biết à
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-04
<vubuntor249> cho mình hỏi mình muốn cài đặt driver theo trang này http://intellinuxgraphics.org/2012Q4.html nhưng ko biết mình có cần cài đặt kernel linux ko?
<iSupyBot> Title: Intel Linux Graphics: 12.07 (at intellinuxgraphics.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor249: driver của VGA intel được tích hợp vô kernel cả rồi
<_Tux_> không cần phải cài
<vubuntor249> tức là ko cần cài đặt tất cả chỗ đó hay là chỉ kernel?
<_Tux_> vubuntor249: thế giờ bạn muốn làm gì?
<vubuntor249> mình muốn cài cái Intel 2012Q4 graphics package để dùng thử xem có nhanh hơn ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor249: vậy thì bạn cần cài đầy đủ cả kernel và các modules
<_Tux_> vubuntor249: kia chỉ là source
<_Tux_> nếu bạn có khả năng thì có thể build hết đống package kia
<_Tux_> hoặc không thì đợi repo của distro đang dùng cập nhật
<vubuntor249> vậy tức là nếu ko biết build từ source thì tốt hơn là đừng dính vô hả :|
<_Tux_> vubuntor249: như vậy tốt hơn :D
<vubuntor249> mà theo bạn đoán thì cái mớ đó với cái driver tích hợp có khác biệt gì nhiều ko?
<vubuntor249> nhất là khi chơi game
<_Tux_> vubuntor249: đọc changelog của nó
<_Tux_> google xem benchmarks
<_Tux_> vubuntor249: mớ driver tích hợp sẵn cùng distro cũng là cái kia thôi
<_Tux_> nhưng thường nó sẽ cũ hơn
<_Tux_> vì còn phải test chán mới đưa vào
<vubuntor249> cám ơn :D
<vubuntor330> Installing common zimlets...         com_zimbra_bulkprovision...failed. This may impact system functionality.         com_zimbra_ymemoticons...failed. This may impact system functionality.         com_zimbra_tooltip...failed. This may impact system functionality.         com_zimbra_adminversioncheck...failed. This may impact system functionality.         com_zimbra_proxy_config...failed. This may impact system functionality. 
<vubuntor330> help me
<vubuntor330> cóa ai đóa k
<_Tux_> kid__: hiếp người ta đi kìa
<_Tux_> =))
<heroandtn3> _Tux_: lệnh để mở link Đặt câu hỏi thông minh là gì anh?
<heroandtn3> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<kid__> hình như k có
<_Tux_> !sq
<ubot2> Tham khảo cách đặt câu hỏi thông minh tại đây : http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=44&t=3359
<iSupyBot> Title: Đặt một câu hỏi thông minh như thế nào ? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> :3
<heroandtn3> "sq" stand for "Stupid Question"?
<_Tux_> smart questions
<_Tux_> lol
<heroandtn3> :v
<vubuntor879> Sao mình ko mount ổ D được
<vubuntor879> nó báo Error mounting: mount exited with exit code 1: helper failed with: mount: only root can mount /dev/sda5 on /media/sda5
<vubuntor879> Mình dúng Storage Manage thì nó báo là ổ đó định dạng kiểu VFAT
<vubuntor879> nhưng trong win thì là NTFS
<vubuntor545> Các anh cho em hỏi, e đang dùng ubuntu 12.10, giờ click chuột phải nó chỉ ra new folder chứ ko ra new file nữa, vậy thì phải làm thế nào ạ?
<heroandtn3> vubuntor545: nautilus trên ubuntu 12.10 bỏ cái new file đi rồi
<heroandtn3> ko phải lỗi đâu
<vubuntor545> Thế có cách nào để thêm cái new file vào menu đó không a?
<heroandtn3> có
<vubuntor545> Làm như thế nào ạ?
<heroandtn3> http://www.webupd8.org/2012/11/add-new-empty-file-entry-to-nautilus-36.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Add a "New Empty File" Entry To Nautilus 3.6 Context Menu ~ Web Upd8: Ubuntu / Linux blog (at www.webupd8.org)
<Severus> C4NoC: bỏ archlinuxvn rồi ah anh
<Severus> :-s
<Tux|Windoof> Móa
<Tux|Windoof> bọn Allied báo rằng thẻ của mình có vấn đề
<Tux|Windoof> nó ếu rút tiền được nên order bị hoãn
<Tux|Windoof> f**k
<Tux|Windoof> Ôi rsp
<Tux|Windoof> :(
<n0bawk> Tux|Windoof: he he he he
<heroandtn3> Tux|Windoof: anh order lại xem, em vừa gọi điện cho bọn í xử lí vụ của anh rồi :3
<Tux|Windoof> heroandtn3: ờ
<Tux|Windoof> nó cũng bảo vậy
<Tux|Windoof> cơ mà gọi quốc tế
<Tux|Windoof> mình biết nói tiếng anh mịa đâu
<Tux|Windoof> =))
<heroandtn3> 1 số bọn có hình thức chat online đấy
<heroandtn3> ví dụ amazon thì nó có
<Tux|Windoof> chắc tại tài khoản còn có 600k
<Tux|Windoof> bằng 35$ chưa nhể
<n0bawk> Tux|Windoof: viết thư hỏi nó, thẻ còn tiền ko
<n0bawk> Tux|Windoof: mà bao nhiêu?
<n0bawk> Tux|Windoof: 600k thì ko đủ rồi
<n0bawk> 1.1 mil :3
<NgoHuy|stupid> n0bawk: đại gia
<NgoHuy|stupid> :-s
<Tux|Windoof> đề nghị bạn nào donate thêm cho mình
<Tux|Windoof> :(
<NgoHuy|stupid> :(
<n0bawk> Tux|Windoof: trên rs tính ra sẽ là khoảng $50
<soso_2k13> cho mình hỏi ngu một tý, mong anh Tux đừng đuổi đi
<n0bawk> ờ cứ nnói đi
<soso_2k13> mình gõ lệnh vi /etc/init.d     thế rồi làm sao để thoát khỏi vim?
<n0bawk> nếu ngu quá thì ko ai trả lời là xong :))
<soso_2k13> =))
<n0bawk> soso_2k13: :q
<n0bawk> :q!
<soso_2k13> vẫn ko được
<soso_2k13> Mình gõ lệnh $ touch a.txt
<soso_2k13> rồi thì vi a.txt
<n0bawk> <esc> :q
<n0bawk> ko đc thì mình ko nói nữa :))
<soso_2k13> à
<soso_2k13> được rồi
<soso_2k13> thank n0bawk
<heroandtn3> Ctrl+C rồi :q
<soso_2k13> Lệnh vi có chế độ xem và sửa đúng không các bạn?
<soso_2k13> mình vừa cài vim, thì ra là "vi" khác "vim"???
<soso_2k13> sudo apt-get install vim
<soso_2k13> Cho mình hỏi khi gõ vim a.txt   rồi gõ vào đó, để save thì làm thế nào?
<soso_2k13> mình tìm được cách làm rồi, cảm ơn các bạn
<n0bawk> tắt đi
<n0bawk> rồi vào terminal gõ
<n0bawk> vimtutor
<n0bawk> sau đó thì khỏi phải hỏi mấy câu ở trong đây nữa
<soso_2k13> trời ơi, em học giốt tiếng nước ngoài, em còn không biết nó viết bằng tiếng gì nữa cơ mà
<n0bawk> ok
<n0bawk> vậy đi học tiếng nước ngoài đi
<n0bawk> .g vimtutor tiếng việt
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://www.scribd.com/doc/76524979/NITA-212-Open-Source-Platform-Network-Administration-Lab-5
<iSupyBot> Title: NITA 212 - Open Source Platform & Network Administration - Lab #5 (at www.scribd.com)
<n0bawk> .g vimtutor vn
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://dhruvasagar.com/2012/08/24/vim-in-my-muscle-memory
<iSupyBot> Title: VIM in my muscle memory - Geek Rant Zone (at dhruvasagar.com)
<n0bawk> .g vimtutor vietnamese
<iPhenny> n0bawk: http://packages.debian.org/squeeze/all/vim-runtime/filelist
<iSupyBot> Title: Debian -- Filelist of package vim-runtime/squeeze/all (at packages.debian.org)
<heroandtn3> .g huong dan su dung vim sangnd.info
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: No results found for 'huong dan su dung vim sangnd.info'.
<heroandtn3> lol
<n0bawk> http://heiserz.com/2012/06/25/vimtutor/
<iSupyBot> Title: vimtutor — HeiseR Dev Zone (at heiserz.com)
<heroandtn3> .g huong dan su dung vim
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://www.quantrimang.com.vn/hedieuhanh/linux/54249_Cach-su-dung-trinh-bien-soan-Vim.aspx
<iSupyBot> Title: Cách sử dụng trình biên soạn Vim | Quản Trị Mạng - QuanTriMang.com (at www.quantrimang.com.vn)
<soso_2k13> cảm ơn iPhenny
<soso_2k13> tài liệu tiếng Việt là cái mình thích
<n0bawk> nói chung là vimtutor + :help
<soso_2k13> Mình không dùng GUI thì có cách nào để lướt web không các bạn?
<soso_2k13> và câu lệnh là gì vậy?
<vubuntor633> mọi người cho mình hỏi làm sao để chạy program bằng sublime 2 vậy
<vubuntor633> program c đơn giản thôi
<soso_2k13> * Cho mình hỏi: trong câu lệnh "sudo apt-get install synaptic" thì từ synaptic trong đó và từ synaptic trong tên công ty này: http://www.synaptics.com/solutions/products/touchpad có liên quan gì đến nhau không? hay chỉ là sự trùng hợp ngẫu nhiên?
<iSupyBot> Title: Advanced, Customizable Driver Features | Synaptics (at www.synaptics.com)
<soso_2k13> * Cho mình hỏi thêm câu nữa
<soso_2k13> mình đăng nhập vào Ubuntu 12.10 dùng username là abc, password là 4321
<soso_2k13> nhưng tại sao khi gõ su root
<soso_2k13> nhập password vào là 4321 thì lại không chuyển lên quyền root được?
<vubuntor633> @susu mặc dịnh nó lock root mà
<vubuntor633> mọi người cho mình hỏi làm sao để chạy program bằng sublime 2 vậy, program c đơn giản thôi, mình chỉ complie được :(
<soso_2k13> Cảm ơn @vubuntor633 , mình đã tìm thấy hướng dẫn ở http://www.thegeekstuff.com/2009/09/ubuntu-tips-how-to-login-using-su-command-su-gives-authentication-failure-error-message/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Tips: How To Enable Root User ( Super User ) in Ubuntu (at www.thegeekstuff.com)
<soso_2k13> * Cho mình hỏi thêm câu nữa: Hướng dẫn mình cách cài phần mềm này bằng câu lệnh: http://www.net-security.org/software.php?id=223
<iSupyBot> Title: Download Nikto (at www.net-security.org)
<soso_2k13> Bạn nào hướng dẫn mình làm được, mình sẽ gửi tặng các bạn 1 cặp username + password
<heroandtn3> .g lol
<iPhenny> heroandtn3: http://leagueoflegends.com/
<iSupyBot> Title: League of Legends - Free Online Game | LoL - League of Legends (at leagueoflegends.com)
<vubuntor633> ghê sợ
<vubuntor091> cho em hoi, minh vua cai ubuntu nhung hinh nhu may chua nhan du drive
<vubuntor091> lam sao biet minh da cai du drive hay chua
<vubuntor091> vao cho nao de kiem tra a
<kid__> vubuntor091: bạn có dùng card vga rời không
<vubuntor091> co
<kid__> hãng gì
<vubuntor091> geforce gt 540m
<vubuntor091> nvidia
<vubuntor091> card roi may bao update  va minh update roi
<vubuntor091> hien tai thi chuot cam ung chua nhan
<vubuntor091> monh co doc de kiem tra drive thi vao Từ menu System => Administrator => Hardwares Drivers.
<vubuntor091> nhung ubuntu 11.10 thi vao the nao a
<kid__> ấn nút ubuntu gõ hardware
<vubuntor091> no ko search duoc cai nao
<kid__> thế gõ driver coi
<vubuntor091> co 2 cai addtional drives
<vubuntor091> minh da vao update rooi
<vubuntor091> con Disk Utilyty thif ko dung
<vubuntor091> vao System => Administrator => Hardwares Drivers o ubuntu 11.10 nhu the nao a
<kid__> vubuntor091: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=55&t=9354
<iSupyBot> Title: Cài đặt thủ công driver card VGA nVidia trên Ubuntu 10.04 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<kid__> xem cài tự động được không đã rồi hãy cài thủ công:)
<vubuntor633> mọi người cho mình hỏi làm sao để chạy program bằng sublime 2 vậy, program c đơn giản thôi, mình chỉ complie được :(
<vubuntor091> vao System => Administrator => Hardwares Drivers o ubuntu 11.10 nhu the nao a
<vubuntor091> thank
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-05
<vubuntor260> cho mình hỏi là mình add ppa của x-swat, update rồi mà vẫn ko cài dc package nào của ppa đó là tại sao vậy :(
<vubuntor260> libva, mesa,libdrm, etc
<vubuntor260> báo lỗi unable to locate package
<vubuntor846> Hello?
<vubuntor846> Có ai ở đây không ?
<vubuntor178> Có ai ở đây ko ạ?
<vubuntor178> Cho mình hỏi chút
<heroandtn3> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor665> Mình đang dùng centos 6.3
<C4NoC> okay
<C4NoC> up to date
<vubuntor665> mấy hôm nay tự dưng gặp lỗi khi làm một số tác vụ
<vubuntor665> yêu cầu phải xác nhận bằng mật khẩu root
<vubuntor665> thì thông báo yêu cầu nhập mật khẩu chỉ hiện lên rất nhanh
<vubuntor665> rồi k cho mình nhập mật khẩu
<vubuntor665> mà báo faile luôn
<C4NoC> dùng sudo à
<vubuntor665> k
<C4NoC> chứ dùng user nào?
<vubuntor665> ví dụ như việc mount một ổ ntfs chẳng hạn
<vubuntor665> mình dùng user thông thường
<vubuntor665> k phải root
<C4NoC> user thường làm sao mà mount
<C4NoC> phải dùng sudo
<C4NoC> sudo thì phải có trong sudoers
<vubuntor665> thì dùng trong giao diện đồ họa nhé
<vubuntor665> nó sẽ báo cần mật khẩu root mà
<C4NoC> mount thì vào cli mount
<vubuntor665> có ảnh này
<vubuntor665> https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B0xvzldqdDaqQ05tNng3T21mNUk
<iSupyBot> Title: Screenshot.png - Google Drive (at docs.google.com)
<vubuntor665> đấy là ảnh lỗi khi mình muốn update phần mềm
<vubuntor665> nó k cho mình nhập mật khẩu mà báo faile luôn
<vubuntor665> xong nó đóng lại rất nhanh
<vubuntor665> mình phải nhanh tay ấn chup màn hình mới chụp được đấy
<vubuntor665> alo
<vubuntor665> có ai giúp được mình không?
<C4NoC> up lên đâu ko up
<C4NoC> lên cái kia
<C4NoC> lại phải login à
<truongan> xài yum update được không ?
<C4NoC> thôi túm lại là xài CLI đi
<vubuntor665> để mình xem
<vubuntor665> k được
<vubuntor665> yum update k được
<vubuntor665> Error: Package: dsniff-2.4-0.14.b1.el6.i686 (@epel)            Requires: libnids.so.1.24            Removing: libnids-1.24-1.el6.i686 (@epel)                libnids.so.1.24            Updated By: libnids-1.24-1.el6.rf.i686 (rpmforge)                Not found  You could try using --skip-broken to work around the problem
<vubuntor665> có lỗi
<vubuntor665> à mình cũng bị mất biểu tượng mạng nữa
<vubuntor665> có tìm lại được không?
<vubuntor665> nhiều lúc mất mang ma k biet
<truongan> nó kêu xài yum update -- --skip-broken kìa
<truongan> yum update --skip-broken
<truongan> thá»­ coi
<vubuntor665> có 3 cái
<vubuntor665> --skip-broken thì update được 2 cái thôi
<vubuntor665> mà thôi
<vubuntor665> chắc k cần nữa đâu
<vubuntor665> lần sau dùng lệnh vậy
<vubuntor665> Cảm ơn bạn nhé
<Dynamo>  <:-P
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-06
<vubuntor724> MInh moi cai xong ubuntu 12.04 thi bi loi nay: http://ns6.upanh.com/b4.s11.d1/95040b837fe2343d1e799266ce8201e2_51492386.screenshotfrom20121206100904.png
<vubuntor724> moi ng giup minh voi
<vubuntor724> alo
<vubuntor724> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<C4NoC> bấm continued đi
<C4NoC> tắt cái send report luôn
<vubuntor724> _ _! nhung thinh thoang no lai hien lai
<vubuntor724> :(
<C4NoC> kệ nó
<vubuntor724> @@
<vubuntor724> vay cho minh hoi co can phai lam cai nay ko? http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036051
<iSupyBot> Title: HOWTO Fix A Buggy DSDT File - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<vubuntor724> thanks > C4NoC  nhe' :)
<C4NoC> từ 2k9
<C4NoC> fix cái gì nữa
<vubuntor060> Mình có thể hỏi không?
<C4NoC>  hơm
<vubuntor060> sao?
<vubuntor060> có bạn nào cho mình hỏi cái
<C4NoC> :3
<heroandtn3> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor060> máy mình đang dùng ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor060> mình kết nói mạng bằng cáp USB vì card mạng mình bị hỏng
<vubuntor060> làm sao để cài đặt đây?
<heroandtn3> cứ cắm vào thôi :v
<vubuntor060> mình cắm vào rồi
<C4NoC> .g ubuntu 12.10 internet via usb
<vubuntor060> bên win 7 thì dùng đc
<vubuntor060> còn sang ubuntu thì ko đc
<vubuntor704>  Bạn nào có thể hướng dẫn mình cài phần mềm download "JDownloader" không? Mình đã làm theo nhiều sự hướng dẫn trên mạng mà không thể nào cài được...
* You're now known as ubuntulog
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-07
<quydo1> chao moi nguoi
<quydo> hola
<quydo> chao cac ban
<quydo> chao moi nguoi
<chungbd> .hi quydo
<chungbd> !hi quydo
<ubot2> Factoid 'hi quydo' not found
<chungbd> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<chungbd> !hi | quydo
<ubot2> quydo: Chào bạn!
<quydo> chao ubot2
<quydo> :))
<Severus> tặng SoloCrab
<Severus> :3
<Severus> http://mp3.zing.vn/bai-hat/Dau-Xot-Ly-Con-Cua-Dan-Truong-ft-Cam-Ly/ZWZCUWEA.html
<iSupyBot> Title: Đau Xót Lý Con Cua - Đan Trường ft. Cẩm Ly | 320 lyrics (at mp3.zing.vn)
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-08
<CoconutC1ab> đang ngồi phòng thi
<CoconutC1ab> sinh viên đánh đế chế & chụp ảnh
<CoconutC1ab> opsie
<CoconutC1ab> lộn chỗ
<vubuntor805> alo
<kid__> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor805> Mình vừa lỡ tay làm hỏng cái MBR bằng lệnh dd if=boot1h of=/dev/sda bs=4096
<vubuntor805> theo hướng dẫn thì phải là of=/dev/sda1
<vubuntor805> nhưng do mình gõ phím ẩu wa'
<vubuntor805> bây giờ khởi động lên máy bảo lỗi 'EBIOS read error 0x04 ..'
 * kid__ trỏ CoconutC1ab
<kid__> hỏng mbr à:3
<vubuntor805> mình ko còn nhìn thấy partition nào nữa
<vubuntor805> :(
<vubuntor805> kid__: bạn giúp mình khôi phục lại với
<kid__> http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=58&t=12957
<iSupyBot> Title: Em bị lỗi Mbr - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor805> hi :)
<vubuntor805> kid__:  thank you bạn nhé
<vubuntor805> để mình thử xem sao :)
<vubuntor696> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418108/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor696> cho minh hoi lam sao de chay dc apt-get install testdisk ?
<vubuntor696> ben tren la file source.list cua minh
<_Tux_> vubuntor805: xác định đê
<vubuntor696> ?
<_Tux_> dd nhầm thì chỉ có khóc thôi
<vubuntor696> :(
<vubuntor696> sao bit la minh?
<vubuntor696> _ _!
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: mở terminal lên rồi gõ vào chứ sao
<_Tux_> nhớ thêm sudo
<vubuntor696> _Tux_: minh lam theo huong dan kia, vua tao xong 1 cai usb boot ubuntu
<vubuntor696> khoi dong vo
<vubuntor696> go vao nhung ko dc
<vubuntor696> unlocate
<vubuntor696> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: sudo apt-get update đã
<vubuntor696> nhung cai file source.list cua minh bao loi duplicate ...
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: thì xóa cái chỗ duplicate đi
<vubuntor696> minh comment lan luot tung dong 1, 2, 3
<vubuntor696> roi bay gio bo ra thi ra loi nay :
<vubuntor696> fail to fetch
<vubuntor696> ...
<vubuntor696> comment het lai thi chay ok
<vubuntor696> nhung unlocate
<vubuntor696> khi get testdisk
<vubuntor696> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: comment hết thì làm ếu có source mà cài
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: chọn cái main server cho nhanh
<vubuntor696> chon cai nao thi minh voi
<vubuntor696> :)
<vubuntor696> minh ko hieu ve cai nay ro lam :(
<vubuntor696> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418115/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor696> do la loi khi chay  " sudo apt-get update"
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu source list generator
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://repogen.simplylinux.ch/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Sources List Generator (at repogen.simplylinux.ch)
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: vô đó tạo cái sources.list đi
<vubuntor538> toi co mot may tinh laptop cau hinh Chip mobile 1000GHZ , Ram 1gh, hdd 40g. Xin hoi nen cai phien ban ubuntu nao thi hop ly?
<vubuntor696> _Tux_: chi chon "Main Sources Repository" thoi huh ban? hay la chon het vay?
<vubuntor538> Cac ban goi y cho toi nen chon phien ban nao cho cau hinh qua thap nhu vay? chip moblie 1000GHZ, Ram 1GB, HDD 40 GB
<redlotus> vubuntor538: lubuntu
<redlotus> hoặc ubuntu với openbox
<vubuntor538> xubuntu thi the nao?
<redlotus> vubuntor696: chọn Main là được rồi :|
<redlotus> vubuntor538: xubunu chắc cũng ổn
<vubuntor538> cam on! chon dai cai nao cung dc nhi
<redlotus> ko
<redlotus> vubuntor538: máy yếu thì chỉ nên dùng lxde hay xfce, nhẹ hơn nữa thì openbox :)
<redlotus> không nên dùng gnome, unity hay kde :)
<vubuntor538> vay openbox nhe
<vubuntor696> redlotus: , _Tux_ : hi`, dang cai testdisk rui`, thank you moi ng nhe' ^^!
<redlotus> vubuntor538: cái đó là tùy bạn thôi :)
<vubuntor538> cam on nhieu. minh dung gi chang dc sao chay nhanh la dc
<vubuntor538> chi luot web xem email thoi
<vubuntor538> redlotus cam on!
<vubuntor696> redlotus: [Intel  ] Intel/PC partition , khi khoi phuc chon cai do phai ko ban?
<vubuntor696> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418141/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor696> chon cai nao vay ban oi?
<_Tux_> vubuntor696:bạn nhầm vấn đề rồi
<_Tux_> bạn đã dump 1 file mbr
<_Tux_> vào cả HDD
<_Tux_> có nguy cơ là không chỉ MBR đã bị ghi đè
<vubuntor696> hix
<_Tux_> vì thế xác định là mất data cho nhanh
<vubuntor696> vay gio minh phai lam sao?
<vubuntor696> :(
<redlotus> vubuntor696: xác định là mất dữ liệu thôi.
<vubuntor696> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1418147/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor696> minh vua search trong cai testdisk
<vubuntor696> ra cai do
<vubuntor696> lieu con hy vong nao ko ?
<vubuntor696> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: maybe or maybe not :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: mà lúc nãy chạy lệnh chính xác là gì
<vubuntor696> sudo apt-get install testdisk
<vubuntor696> sudo testdisk
<redlotus> vubuntor696: lệnh dd ấy
<vubuntor696> sudo dd if=boot1h of=/dev/disk0 bs=4096
<vubuntor696> of=/dev/sda
<_Tux_> xác định rồi
<vubuntor696> :(
<_Tux_> chỉ có bs không có skip
<_Tux_> thì nó dd cả HDD
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: cứ thử xem
<_Tux_> có thể vẫn cứu được chút ít dữ liệu
<vubuntor696> :((
<_Tux_> nhưng xác định là mất đã cho nó nhẹ lòng
<redlotus> sda O_o
<redlotus> xong
<vubuntor696> thi le ra la sda1
<vubuntor696> minh go nhanh wa len thanh sda
<vubuntor696> :(
<redlotus> dd cả ổ đĩa rồi, nếu có gì thì có thể dùng testdisk để vớt vát, nhưng mà thôi xác định là format lại ổ đĩa cho lành :)
<vubuntor696> :(
<_Tux_> vubuntor696: bạn thấy ubuntu cleanup nhanh không
<_Tux_> gõ 1 cái là sạch cả HDD
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor696> _ _!
<vubuntor696> sach ko ty` vet
<vubuntor696> cung ko con duong` lui
<vubuntor696> :-s
<vubuntor696> co phai chon cai nay: >[ MBR Code ] Write TestDisk MBR code to first sector;   de bat dau khoi phuc ko cac ban?
<vubuntor633> hihi
<vubuntor633> dc rui :)
<vubuntor633> lay lai dc rui
<vubuntor633> haha
<vubuntor633> ubuntu that pro
<vubuntor633> ;)
<vubuntor633> thank you every1
<vubuntor633> nhe'
<kid__> :3
<vubuntor063> Cho toi hoi cau hinh may ra sao thi cai duoc ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor063> sao khong thay ai tra loi giup cau hoi cua tui vay
<vubuntor248> Co ban nao giup minh ve Go tieng Viet ko?
<vubuntor248> Minh da cai ibus unikey
#ubuntu-vn 2012-12-09
<vubuntor747> chao
<vubuntor747> co ai ko
<vubuntor315> alo
<phuong> chao cac ban!!!
<Severus_> hi phuong
<phuong> mình mới dùng ubuntu
<kid__LOL> !welcome
<ubot2> Factoid 'welcome' not found
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-02
<Tux|Ubuntu> _Tux_: f**k
<Tux|Ubuntu> mày đang ở ip bao nhiêu
<Tux|Ubuntu> mà tao không ssh được hở
<favadi> quá bịnh
<favadi> có cả kiểu self fuck nữa à?
<Tux|Ubuntu> á á
<Tux|Ubuntu> hừ hà hừ hà
<n0bawk> :))
<ditva> cả nhà cho mình hỏi
<ditva> ở ubuntu, lúc vào thiết lập Monitor thấy hiện thông báo "could not get screen information". Ko hiệu chuột. Ấn tổ hợp phím để trình chiếu thì hiện chuột trong chốc lát lại mất
<ditva> ở bên gnome thì vẫn bình thường nhé
<vn151502510> có khi nó ko hỗ trợ màn hình loại đo
<vn151502510> thá»­ `xrandr` dk ko
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-03
<ditva> hi cả nhà
<ditva> hôm qua mình dùng xrandr để fix độ phân giải ở môi trường unity mà biểu tượng chuột vẫn ko hiện lên. LXDE và Gnome vẫn bình thường. Ko biết có phải do gnome 10 ko nhỉ
<n0bawk> biểu tượng chuột thì liên quan gì đến xrandr
<ditva> vào display hiện thông báo "could not get screen information" bạn ạ
<ditva> hôm qua Chung bảo thử vào xrandr xem sao, test nhưng ko đc
<n0bawk> bạn dùng version?
<n0bawk> thế chắc màn hình lụi tắt cái kernel mode set đi
<ditva> màn hình bình thường
<n0bawk> bạn dùng card đồ hoạ nào?
<ditva> tích hợp intel ở latop
<ditva> 13.10
<n0bawk> hmmm
<n0bawk> xrandr báo gì?
<ditva> VGA Intel GMA 4500MHD
<n0bawk> bạn thử search cái dòng ở trên xem
<ditva> Screen 0: minimum 320 x 200, current 1280 x 800, maximum 32767 x 32767
<ditva> LVDS1 connected 1280x800+0+0 (normal left inverted right x axis y axis) 303mm x 190mm
<ditva>    1280x800       60.0 +   49.5
<ditva>    1024x768       60.0
<ditva>    800x600        60.3     56.2
<ditva>    640x480        60.0     59.9
<ditva> VGA1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ditva> HDMI1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<n0bawk> chắc có người bị tương tự rồi
<ditva> DP1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ditva> DP2 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ditva> VIRTUAL1 disconnected (normal left inverted right x axis y axis)
<ditva>    (0x49)   69.5MHz
<ditva>         h: width  1280 start 1332 end 1396 total 1416 skew    0 clock   49.1KHz
<ditva>         v: height  800 start  803 end  806 total  818           clock   60.0Hz
<n0bawk> ko xài ubuntu nên cũng ko rõ
<ditva> cũng có ng bị lỗi, nhưng hem thấy có đáp án bạn ạ
<n0bawk> thế kia là nhận ngon lành rồi?
<ditva> uh
<n0bawk> thế chắc đúng info rồi
<n0bawk> nhưng thằng unity mán :P
<n0bawk> thôi nhờ bạn Stanley00 giúp đi
<n0bawk> mình toàn xài hàng cùi cắm vào chạy phè phè
<ditva> toàn cứ dùng phím ctrl để cho nó hiện bóng của chuột để xác định vị trí khi vào unity :D
<Stanley00> n0bawk: ?
<ditva> mình đang chạy lxde cho nhẹ , nhưng mà cứ thấy nhớ unity
<n0bawk> Stanley00: bạn ditva ko thấy chuột trong unity :P
 * n0bawk loves lxde
<ditva> lxde dùng phím tắt cũng tạm đủ, lại nhẹ. kết hợp với gnome do gọi ra cũng nhanh
<Stanley00> chịu thôi... có khi nào thay đổi con trỏ chuột linh tinh không? bên lxde nhận bình thường à? thử xev xem chuột có nhận không?
<ditva> bình thường bên lxde, gnome
<ditva> unity thì phải bật chế độ trình chiếu mới hiện,
<ditva> nhưng nhanh chóng lặn mất tăm
<Stanley00> vậy thử mở xev lên xem có nhận chuột chưa đã
<ditva> chuột thao tác bình thường, mỗi tội ko hiện hình
<Stanley00> ditva: vậy thì search cách "ubuntu change mouse cursor" thôi, mà cũng nên check lại permission mấy cái thư mục trong /usr/share/icons
<ditva> okie, tks @Stanley00
 * Stanley00 chỉ đoán thôi, chưa chắc được đâu :|
<n0bawk> chuyên gia unity có khác
<n0bawk> mình toàn xài hàng cùi với siêu cùi :D
<Stanley00> ở đâu ra chiên gia vậy?
 * Stanley00 bỏ unity cũng lâu rồi, tiếc quớ
<ditva> uh
<ditva> :D thử tìm hiểu rồi test xem có phải ko
 * _Tux_ lâu lâu chưa có thử Ubuntu với màn hình ngoài nên cũng chẳng rõ
<_Tux_> nhưng thời dùng con màn TV qua HDMI
<_Tux_> thì mọi thứ bình thường không thấy có vấn đề gì cả
 * _Tux_ chưa hiểu hiện tượng của ditva luôn
<ditva> à
<Stanley00> có dual screen nữa à? xác nhận là từ 13.04 trở về trước thì vẫn dual screen, và hiện chuột bình thường.
<ditva> đăng nhập vào môi trường unity thì ko hiện biểu tượng chuột (chức năng dùng bình thường)
<ditva> bật chế độ trình chiếu (Fn F7) thì hiện biểu tượng, sau đó lại biến mất
<ditva> các môi trường khác bình thường
<chungbd> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
<chungbd> ditva: bạn chỉ dùng màn hình ngoài hay chạy dual screen?
<ditva> à ko
<ditva> ko dùng màn hình ngoài
<ditva> chỉ dùng 1 màn hình của laptop
<chungbd> tức là 1 màn hình của lap nhưng chuyển qua Unity thì nó mất chuột
<ditva> uh, đúng rồi Chung ạ
<chungbd> http://ask.ubuntu-vn.org/
<chungbd> dzo đây chơi đi :D
<SuperLuserv2> [ Ubuntu-vn Q&A ] - ask.ubuntu-vn.org
<chungbd> ditva: bạn dùng thử live usb chưa?
<ditva> :D
<ditva> mình chơi lâu rồi, nhưng chưa có ai trả lời
<chungbd> lúc đó chạy live Unity nó nhận được chứ? :D
<ditva> live usb để test unity hả Chung
<ditva> chắc là nhận đấy
<chungbd> thử coi nào
<chungbd> nếu chưa làm được luôn bạn thử tạo mới 1 user mới rồi login vào xem thế nào
<ditva> uh
<ditva> để mình test luôn
<chungbd> okie
<ditva> :D
<ditva> mình tạo account mới mà ko đăng nhập đc môi trường nào
<ditva> log out ko đc, restart cũng ko đăng nhập đc
<Stanley00> ditva: bạn tạo user mới bằng lệnh à? hay là dùng GUI?
<ditva> bằng lệnh
<chungbd> chắc lại useradd phải ko?
<chungbd> :P
<ditva> uh :D
<chungbd> bên Ubuntu phải dùng adduser
<ditva> mà kiểm tra trong user setting hiện mà
<n0bawk> chưa có permission
<n0bawk> :))
<Stanley00> sai cái login shell thì nó không cho login đâu
<ditva> :)) đa tạ
<ditva> mình đăng nhập acc mới roài
<ditva> vẫn ko hiện chuột
<ditva> mình nghĩ có thể là do xung đột , ko biết có phải ko nữa
<chungbd> ditva: bạn thử với live cd nữa là chắc ngay
<chungbd> nếu với live cd mà vẫn bị thì do Unity
<chungbd> bạn tạm thời dùng DE hoặc WM khác
<ditva> uh, để mình kiếm cái usb cái
<ditva> uh, tks Chung
<ditva> @Chungbd: live usb tuyệt vời ông mặt trời bạn ạ
<ditva> mình nghĩ nó là do gnome 10
<Stanley00> ditva: thế thì quay lại cách ban đầu mình đưa ra đi :D
<ditva> :D uh, để mềnh coi lại permision trong /share/icon
<ditva> ko thấy bị khóa ở /share/icon bạn à
<Stanley00> ditva: còn cái vụ change cursor nữa, khả năng là gnome nó change thành gì đó khác rồi
<ditva> uh
<ditva> mình đang chat trên unity đây
<ditva> ko có con trỏ :D
<ditva> mà sao dùng unity tweak took ko hiện đc @Stanley nhỉ
<Stanley00> ditva: và bạn có check các thư mục con trong thư mục icons không? mấy cái cursor nó có cái thư mục riêng ở trong icon ấy
<ditva> cos
<ditva> laij ko go dc tieng viet roi
<Stanley00> ditva: bạn cho /me xem output lệnh ls -l /usr/share/icons đi
<ditva> hâỳ, thôi mình roll về gnome 3.8 =.=
<ditva> quên mất, cảm ơn các bạn đã trợ giúp nhé.
#ubuntu-vn 2013-12-07
<mrhai> join fedoravn
<Tux|Windoof> high-pass filters
<Tux|Windoof> CoconutCrab: ^
<Tux|Windoof> bộ lọc cao ...?
<CoconutCrab> yap
<CoconutCrab> lọc thông cao
<Tux|Windoof> ok
<Tux|Windoof> sweepable midrange
<Tux|Windoof> CoconutCrab: còn cái trên ạ :D
<Tux|Windoof> n0bawk: Hum & noise level
<Tux|Windoof> cái này là gì anh nhỉ?
<Tux|Windoof> Hum?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-02
<vubuntor453> xin giup minh cai may in lbp2900 tren ubuntu 14.04 32bit. thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2014-12-03
<vubuntor915> I can't open Ubuntu Software Center, how to fix this problem
<CoconutCrab> ps -e | grep hav
<CoconutCrab> ops
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-01
<vubuntor497> Em chào các anh ạ, các anh cho em hỏi, em có thể mod lại phím cho phần mềm Document Viewer(cái mặc định đọc pdf của Ubuntu ý ạ) được không ạ
<vubuntor497> Nếu có thể, mong các anh chỉ giáo ạ
<vubuntor497> em cảm ơn các anh
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-02
<vubuntor699> có ai ko nhỉ
<vubuntor412> có ai rảnh ko nhỉ ??
<vubuntor412> nếu anh nào rảnh giup' em sửa lỗi cài xampp với ạ :(
<vubuntor352>  có bác nào đang rảnh thì giup em với :(
 * CoconutCrab chả sờ vào xampp bao giờ
<CoconutCrab> he he
<vubuntor352> :(
<vubuntor352> tình hình là em cài xampp trên ubuntu thì nó chính là lampp mà
<CoconutCrab> hem biết
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor352> @@~
<vubuntor352> chờ một cao nhân khác :(
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor352> Cần lắm 1 cao  nhân chỉ đường dẫn lối :(
<MrTuxHdb> quit cmnr
<MrTuxHdb> chắc lại làm đồ án
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-03
<vubuntor579> Hi all . Mọi người có thể cho mình biết là Ubuntu 15.10 của mình hiện tại gõ password nó chỉ ẩn mỗi chứ đầu thôi còn lại hiển thị lên hết là lỗi gì, Cách khắc phục ntn ạ
<vubuntor579> VD pass là : passla123
<vubuntor579> Thì gõ nó chỉ dấu mỗi 'p' thôi còn lại hiển thị cleartext ra luôn là assla123
<CoconutCrab> tắt gõ tiếng việt đi
<MrTuxHdb> +1
<vubuntor579> Là do cái Unikey ấy ạ
<vubuntor579> :|
<CoconutCrab> yup
<vubuntor579> Em cảm ơn ạ. Bị bao lâu nay rồi khó chịu quá trời. :D
#ubuntu-vn 2015-12-05
<vubuntor283> Mình đang dùng Ubuntu 14.04 (máy dùng chip Core i3, RAM 4G)..sử dùng khá ổn nhưng thỉnh thoảng khi nghe nhạc hoặc xem phim lại hay bị ngắt lặp. Mọi người cho hỏi có cách nào khắc phục được không ạ?
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-05
<vubuntor420> cho minh hoi chut
<vubuntor420> minh cai ubuntu,dung 2 ngay binh thuong,sau do den ngay thu 3
<vubuntor420> thi khong vao duoc ubuntu
<MrTuxHdb> về cơ bản là bạn chưa đưa ra thông tin gì hữu ích cả
<vubuntor420> khi vao ubuntu thi man hinh hien thi hinh nen cua Ubuntu mau Cam,sau do bi Den
<vubuntor420> khong hien thi man hinh nhap Password nhu binh thuong
<vubuntor420> ma truoc do minh da cai dat moi truong JDK va soft can thiet
<vubuntor420> da su dung dc 2 ngay ma hom nay ko login vao dc
<MrTuxHdb> soft cần thiết = ?
<vubuntor420> unikey
<vubuntor420> eclipse
<MrTuxHdb> x-unikey?
<vubuntor420> bo go tieng viet
<MrTuxHdb> biết rồi, nhưng bộ gõ nhiều lắm
<MrTuxHdb> ibus-unikey, fcitx-unikey, ibus-bogo .v.v.
<vubuntor420> ibus-unikey
<MrTuxHdb> x-unikey and xvnkb nữa :))
<MrTuxHdb> ok. Vậy thì chả có vấn đề gì
<vubuntor420> ₫ĐĐ
<MrTuxHdb> thế lúc boot nó hiện vào hình đen
<MrTuxHdb> có thông báo gì nữa không?
<vubuntor420> ko co gi ca
<vubuntor420> den xi
<vubuntor420> minh restart lai da,co gi pm ban sau
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor420: lúc đến màn hình grub
<MrTuxHdb> nhấn phím e
<MrTuxHdb> dò dò đến cái dòng cuối có chữ splash quiet gì đó
<MrTuxHdb> xóa 2 chữ đó di
<MrTuxHdb> nhán Ctrl+x hoặc F10 để boot
<MrTuxHdb> màn hình sẽ toàn text
<MrTuxHdb> ngó cái đó
<vubuntor523> minh cai ubuntu bang usb,sau khi restart len thi hien thi hinh nen cua Ubuntu mau Cam
<vubuntor523> sau do khong hien thi man hinh Login
<MrTuxHdb> móa
<MrTuxHdb> thể nãy giờ nói với toàn bot trong channel à
<vubuntor523> roi den man hinh
<vubuntor523> channel la sao a @@
<vubuntor523> support minh cai dc ko ak
<MrTuxHdb> 10:53 < MrTuxHdb> vubuntor420: lúc đến màn hình grub
<MrTuxHdb> 10:54 < MrTuxHdb> nhấn phím e
<MrTuxHdb> 10:54 < MrTuxHdb> dò dò đến cái dòng cuối có chữ splash quiet gì đó
<MrTuxHdb> 10:54 < MrTuxHdb> xóa 2 chữ đó di
<MrTuxHdb> 10:54 < MrTuxHdb> nhán Ctrl+x hoặc F10 để boot
<MrTuxHdb> 10:54 < MrTuxHdb> màn hình sẽ toàn text
<MrTuxHdb> 10:54 < MrTuxHdb> ngó cái đó
<vubuntor523> man hinh ko co gi ca
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor523: lúc boot cơ
<vubuntor497> mọi người ơi làm ơn cho mình hỏi với
<vubuntor497> mình đang có một máy tính với ổ cứng 500GB chưa được format
<vubuntor497> giờ mình muốn cài ubuntu vào đó
<vubuntor497> mình nên để một phân vùng rồi cài ubuntu vào hay chia ra 2 ổ, 1 ổ cài ubuntu và ổ kia để dữ liệu ?
<vubuntor497> và nếu chia ra 2 ổ thì ổ dữ liệu của mình nên để format là gì ?
<MrTuxHdb> Ext4 cho an toàn
<MrTuxHdb> thích xoắn thì xài Btrfs
<vubuntor497> vậy ý bạn là mình nên chia 2 ổ ra à
<vubuntor497> Ext4 có chứa được file lớn như NTFS không bạn ơi ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor497: lớn hơn NTFS luôn
<MrTuxHdb> còn thì nếu chưa có kinh nghiệm
<MrTuxHdb> + muốn xài UEFI
<MrTuxHdb> thì 1 cái partition 200MB cho efi
<MrTuxHdb> 1 cái root 50-100G thì thanh niên cài ít hay cài nhiều hàng
<MrTuxHdb> 1 cái cho home (tất cả số còn lại - swap)
<MrTuxHdb> 1 cái swap nếu <= 8GB
<MrTuxHdb> độ 4-8GB là được
<vubuntor497> xin cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor572> minh muon cai ubuntu nhung ko hieu sao ko cai dc
<vubuntor572> ko phai cai song song
<vubuntor572> chi 1 OS ubuntu thoi
<vubuntor628> cho em hoi chut
<vubuntor628> em muon cai Ubuntu rieng biet
<vubuntor628> bay gio bi gop o dia 500Gb
<vubuntor628> gio em muon chia lai o thi nhu the nao ak
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor628: dùng livecd
<MrTuxHdb> sau đó dùng gparted mà chia lại thôi
<MrTuxHdb> aka resize
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-06
<vubuntor392> cho mình hỏi chút,màn hình mình 1600x900
<vubuntor392> mà trong ubuntu ko có tùy chọn để chọn
<vubuntor392> có cách nào ko ạ
<vubuntor392> vì trong ubuntu chỉ có 1024x768 (4:3)
<vubuntor385> cho mình hỏi chút,màn hình mình 1600x900 [08:37] <vubuntor392> mà trong ubuntu ko có tùy chọn để chọn [08:37] <vubuntor392> có cách nào ko ạ vì trong ubuntu chỉ có 1024x768 (4:3)
<vubuntor720> cho　mình hỏi chút với ạ
<vubuntor720> trong ubuntu thì chỉnh độ phân giải đc k ọa
<vubuntor720> vì mình chỉ thấy 1024x768
<vubuntor720> ko thấy chỉnh theo màn hình của mình
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor720: cài driver vào
<MrTuxHdb> với intel thì lúc nào cũng có sẵn
<vubuntor533> mọi người ơi cho mình hỏi về chromium trong ubuntu với
<vubuntor533> trình duyệt chromium khi duyệt các trang có lỗi javascript thì nó cứ hiện cái popup có ghi : chromium unknow@-1 script errors
<vubuntor533> nó hiện rất nhiều và rất khó chịu
<vubuntor533> giờ mình muốn nó không hiện mấy cái popup lỗi đó nữa thì phải làm sao ?
<MrTuxHdb> vubuntor533: Dùng Google Chrome
<vubuntor533> ủa cài được google chrome trên ubuntu hả bạn
<vubuntor533> mình cứ tưởng thằng chromium là google chrome trên ubuntu
<vubuntor533> mình thấy rồi
<vubuntor533> cảm ơn bạn nhé
#ubuntu-vn 2016-12-09
<FeatherCrab> tôi phắn
#ubuntu-vn 2019-12-05
<Guest24637> cho mình hỏi một chút
<Guest24637> cái router của mình khi update firmware thì nó extract file update ra /dev/mtdblock3, nhưng cái file update là CramFS filesystem, nên nó dd vào  /dev/mtdblock3
<Guest24637> mình extract cái file update đó bằng binwalk ra ~/extracted, nhưng khi tạo file CramFS với mkfs.cramfs thì khi dd lại vào /dev/mtdblock3 thì router lai không mount được.
<n0bawk> Guest24637: bạn update từ firmware nào sang firmware nào?
<n0bawk> thường update firmware thì vào phần upgrade của firmware mà upgrade
<n0bawk> chứ tự làm sai là dễ tèo lắm :))
<Guest24637> mình ssh vào router rồi dd
<n0bawk> router của bạn là router gì?
<n0bawk> và đang chạy firmware gì?
<Guest24637> router G-97D2 của FPT version R4.2.43.062
<Guest24637> cái file updade chứa cả filesystem, kernel. khá là khó để repack cái file update đó nên mình chỉ modify filesystem thôi
<n0bawk> bạn nên vào giao diện web và chọn firmware update
<n0bawk> dùng ssh với quyền root rất nguy hiểm
<n0bawk> Mấy cái router của FPT thì mình ko rành update firmware như thế nào
<Guest24637> http://aperosa.it/files/images/Screenshot%20from%202019-12-05%2018-01-46.png
<Guest24637> trong router có một phân vùng CRanFS(read-only), mình dd ra rồi chuyển qua máy mình. Cho mình hỏi làm sao unpack nó ra, modify rồi repack lại vậy?
<Guest24637> mình chỉ hỏi vậy thôi
<Guest24637> *CramFS
<n0bawk> Guest24637: bạn có thể mount vào thành 1 thư mục
<Guest24637> mình tìm Google cả buổi nhưng khi repack rồi dd vào router, thì router lại không mount được
<n0bawk> Guest24637: nhưng mà mình ko nghĩ là làm thế sẽ được
<n0bawk> vì thường nó sẽ check integrity và rất nhiều thứ khác
<n0bawk> ko đơn giản là dd vào là được đâu :))
<n0bawk> Guest24637: bây giờ update firmware bạn bị lỗi gì?
<n0bawk> thôi mình về đã
<n0bawk> :))
<n0bawk> hẹn gặp lại bạn ngày mai
<Guest24637> mình sẽ đợi bạn online lại
<Guest24637> chào bạn
<Guest24637> hẹn gặp lại =))
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
